# Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening, Good Day, Good Night, Etc. #4



## Ruthanne

This is a continuation of the older Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening, Good Day, Good Night Thread for us to enjoy!



*Good Morning!*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good night everyone...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum;


----------



## MickaC

Good morning all. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Happy Sunday!*​
**


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening.  I hope everyone has a peaceful evening.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Just took a nice hot relaxing bath enjoying all the scented products I used and feeling so good now.  May you sleep well...

*


----------



## Em in Ohio

Took advantage of the warmish weather and worked outside moving fallen limbs - and managed to make my iffy elbow worse.  Going to curl up to Netflix, so goodnight all  (-:


----------



## MickaC

Night has fallen....Angels have appeared....To take us to our much earned Dreams....Good Nite....Sleep Well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Empty said:


> Took advantage of the warmish weather and worked outside moving fallen limbs - and managed to make my iffy elbow worse.  Going to curl up to Netflix, so goodnight all  (-:


Best wishes to help your elbow Empty.  About the past month my left elbow joint has been bothering me.  I'm thinking of getting a brace for it.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

Super sunny day here again...beautiful blue skies, but breezier than yesterday....


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


> Super sunny day here again...beautiful blue skies, but breezier than yesterday....


*Hmmmm.....you must be posh, Holly, a fur coat dressing gown, no less.....well, it takes allsorts.... *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ruthanne

*Just got my Aldi's food delivery and got almost everything this time--a good thing!  Now my refrigerator is so full can hardly close the door.  There's no more room in it or the freezer!  I don't believe I'll be ordering any more this month...I'm all stocked up!

A Good Evening to all....

*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

The Angel of Dreams wraps her wings around your Dreams, to keep them close to your Heart...Mind...Soul.  Sleep Well.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren

Good morning all


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
I've just come off Ruth's 'Ice Cream' thread, checked my freezer and discovered I've only got about 2 spoonfuls of my wonderful Kelly's Cornish Dairy Vanilla ice cream left...... I've now descended into panic  ....what to do, delivery slots at supermarkets are as rare as hens teeth, non of us here want to risk going/queueing at supermarkets?  
I've got two tubs of other brands of ice cream, will they pacify me, will I manage to last out until this virus has beggared off, will I resort to stealing other people's 'Kelly's'.......I'm panicking again .......I've got my left hand tugging at the freezer door trying to open it, while my right hand is pushing hard to keep the door shut to preserve my precious ice cream......will I go mad.........correction.........will I go more looney than I am already......more panic 
*
*Enjoy your day folks, and if any of you have any Kelly's.........save me some. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone. Showing a little attitude this morning......maybe because.....it's snowing and cold. .


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Em in Ohio

Ruthanne said:


> Best wishes to help your elbow Empty.  About the past month my left elbow joint has been bothering me.  I'm thinking of getting a brace for it.


If we combine our efforts, we will have *two* good arms!  (And, seriously, I am wearing an _ankle_ brace on my right elbow - I should have put it on before moving tree limbs!)


----------



## Em in Ohio

4.21.20 - bright skies belying brutal 26 degree 'feels like' temperature.  Thermometer dropping all day.  Had a light snow flurry, flakes flying helter-skelter in the wind.


----------



## Pappy

I love this photo. Indian sunset.


----------



## MickaC

* Our Special Places are found in our Dreams. Good Nite. Sleep Well.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Nothing new under the sun here...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from my morning walk:


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning !

*


----------



## Ruthanne

*Having a peaceful evening listening to Dire Straits CD I got recently (Sultans of Swing).  There is some fantastic guitar instrumentals on it which I love!

*


----------



## MickaC

Must go now....Dreams are waiting....Good Nite All....Sleep Well.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

Set to be another glorious sunny day.. we were planning to go out for another walk but hubs has a business conference online to attend to right in the middle of the day...so I'll make do with the garden today and maybe we'll go walking tomorrow.. . Have the best day you can folks...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty

Good morning from Texas, you'all have a good one now!


----------



## MickaC

Looks like another nice day unfolding.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning! ☺

*


----------



## Pinky

My brother's street in Vancouver ..

Enjoy your day everyone. It's sunny but cool here - going out for a short drive


----------



## Buckeye

Happy Thursday Afternoon!  Raining here, which is good, since I put out 50 lbs of grass seed a couple of days ago.  (Overseeding.)  I spend Monday making a bird house for my lovely SO.  Yep. Bored, but in a mostly good way


----------



## Ruthanne

*Had an okay, quiet day so far with a telemedical appointment with my Gastroenterologist.  Our very first appointment.  He seems very knowledgeable about my condition and testing that needs to be done.  Wants me to get all the tests right away and said the governor said these can be done now.  I feel hesitant about going for all the tests and labs.  He told me to just wear a mask and I should be okay...well, I hope so!*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Dear Friends


----------



## MickaC

Think i will click rerun, many dreams worthy of revisiting. Sleep Peaceful.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly

...another glorious sunny day.... supposed to be going out but him out there, and I have had _words_ this morning so there's a frost indoors... so I doubt we'll be going anywhere.. !!

Good thing I have the garden to  enjoy.. .


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

Good Morning Everyone. Another nice morning to do the coffee thing outside.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

Dream the Best Dream you can. Peaceful thoughts to all.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren

Have a good weekend all


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


>


Wow...IT's been like forever since i've heard that song...Has always been one of my favorite.


----------



## MickaC

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!




​


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*​


----------



## MickaC

May the best dreams find their way to you. Sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

Good morning, all you "hunker downers", you guys have a good one now ya' hear!


----------



## MickaC




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Happy Sundaey!*

​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Have a restful sleep


----------



## MickaC

Time to empty the day, to make room for Dreams. Sleep Well.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning--haven't been to sleep yet..waiting on the plumber..*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

Start of a beautiful day. My yard is requesting my attendance today.  Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Angels and White doves, guiding every Dream to the right person.  Sleep Well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## norma1111

Ruthanne said:


> This is a continuation of the older Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening, Good Day, Good Night Thread for us to enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 100058
> 
> *Good Morning!*


Hello! I'm new to this forum and I think its great how friendly everybody is! While it may be a good morning for you, I'm settling down for the night!
Stay safe


----------



## hollydolly

Good night Norma , and welcome again to the forum ... where are you.. ?..it's 11.10am here in London...


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all.... raining heavily here at last.....yeeeeahhh!!!! Garden is desperate for it, and it will keep everyone who has been flouting the lockdown rules greatly in the last few days ...home !!!

Have a super day folks...


----------



## mike4lorie

norma1111 said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and I think its great how friendly everybody is! While it may be a good morning for you, I'm settling down for the night!
> Stay safe



Norma, Welcome to SF...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum;


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## MickaC

norma1111 said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and I think its great how friendly everybody is! While it may be a good morning for you, I'm settling down for the night!
> Stay safe


 Happy to meet you, hope you enjoy SF.  Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*





​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Dreams will appear to make you feel peaceful and comfortable. Good nite. Sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne

I believe we will be in the 70s F today!  Can't wait to take our walk!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning!


*"OK, Ginger, I'll be down in two ticks to put your food out, but will you stop wiping your bum on my blanket."*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope your day will deal you a winning hand.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all..... Last day of the month and we're into May...!! Let's hope the start of the new month  brings us much better things than April...
Have the best day possible ..


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

Have a Great Day Everyone.


----------



## Liberty

Good Morning fellow "hunker downers"...enjoy your wonderful day!  And remember:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ferocious

Liberty said:


> Good Morning fellow "hunker downers"...enjoy your wonderful day!  And remember:View attachment 101906


*And a dull house is a sign that needs a woman to clean it.  *


----------



## Liberty

Ferocious said:


> *And a dull house is a sign that needs a woman to clean it.  *


Personally, think every woman should have two men, one cleaning and one fixing things...lol.


----------



## Pink Biz

*GOOD MORNING!*

​


----------



## Ferocious

Liberty said:


> Personally, think every woman should have two men, one cleaning and one fixing things...lol.


*Personally, I think every man should have two women, one feeding him grapes from the left and one feeding him grapes from the right. *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ferocious said:


> *Personally, I think every man should have two women, one feeding him grapes from the left and one feeding him grapes from the right. *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Off to catch my Dreams. Good nite. Sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

White Rabbit


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## MickaC

*   Angels Bless you in your search for Peaceful Dreams. Sleep Well.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your social distancing Saturday!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Wren

Wishing everybody a great weekend


----------



## hollydolly

Sun is back after 2 days of sporadic Rain... hubs will be drilling walls today... joyful way to spend a w/e for him... but not for me... Oh well..as he says I'd be sorry if he wasn't here..  Have a great w/e folks...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Peaceful morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## MickaC

* Dreamland is for all of us. Just close your eyes and your dreams will appear.  Sleep Well.*


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep soundly


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*​


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

*  Dream your best dream. *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Aunt Bea

Something to ponder while you enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MickaC

With our Angels and Dreams....We will never be lonely....Sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Hoping it warms up some this week so we can take a nice walk...it's getting closer to Summer but still is a bit Winterish here..

*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

_Good Morning~_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

The Angel waits, to guide you to your dreams. Sleep Well.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Morning!  This fella has got the right idea!

*


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...another glorious sunny morning. Just had my tea in the garden... ☀


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Morning all...another glorious sunny morning. Just had my tea in the garden... ☀


I had my tea, too, HD, some Tetley Black Tea and really strong..I like my teas strong!      ❣


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Hope your day is special


----------



## MickaC

Dreams are to be cherished in your heart, mind and soul.  Sleep Well.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

*Trying to stay awake and get my hours/routines back to whatever is "normal".  I don't know whether to say Good night or Good Morning.*.🕊


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. What’s left of the super moon this morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Looking like another nice day. Have a super one.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Let Dreams And Peace Embrace you. Sleep Well.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

*Many days I like to remind myself that each day is a new beginning...

Good Morning

*


----------



## hollydolly

It's a holiday weekend here...  but nowhere available for people to go except the lucky ones who already lives by the coasts , country and mountains... ..a great deal of money being lost this weekend by retailers and airlines


----------



## Capt Lightning

After a week of glorious weather, it's mild, but overcast today.  Grass needs cutting so I expect that will be today's job.


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
I'm watching the 75 year anniversary celebrations of Victory in Europe. 

I do wish that those who are complaining about being 'locked down' for six weeks with this coronavirus pandemic, could be made aware of how terrifying and stressful it was for our brave lads fighting the war, and for the folks at home being bombed out of their homes night after night, and the war went on for six years....... not weeks.
There were many people in the areas where I lived who never survived that awful war, the bomb sites became playgrounds for us youngsters and queueing up, 'hoping' to get food at the shops was just 'normal'. People just gritted their teeth and got on with it, they had no choice.

Tonight, I'll raise a glass to salute and give my respect to all those wonderful people, (from lots of nations') who (in my opinion) didn't 'give' their lives but had their lives 'taken' to bring freedom to this world.
*
*Enjoy your day folks.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning all. Feeling a bit cheeky, maybe something to with waking up to -7 yesterday and today, winter clothes, jackets to go work in the yard in May. Having a problem with this........oh, right, this is Canada.


----------



## Ferocious

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all,*
> 
> *I'm watching the 75 year anniversary celebrations of Victory in Europe.
> 
> I do wish that those who are complaining about being 'locked down' for six weeks with this coronavirus pandemic, could be made aware of how terrifying and stressful it was for our brave lads fighting the war, and for the folks at home being bombed out of their homes night after night, and the war went on for six years....... not weeks.
> There were many people in the areas where I lived who never survived that awful war, the bomb sites became playgrounds for us youngsters and queueing up, 'hoping' to get food at the shops was just 'normal'. People just gritted their teeth and got on with it, they had no choice.
> 
> Tonight, I'll raise a glass to salute and give my respect to all those wonderful people, (from lots of nations') who (in my opinion) didn't 'give' their lives but had their lives 'taken' to bring freedom to this world.*
> 
> *Enjoy your day folks.*


*Couldn't let this day pass without this lovely song....*


----------



## MickaC

Hope your dreams are filled with stars and wings of encouraged hope....Sleep Well.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

Another glorious morning here...set to be around 80 degrees..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Another glorious morning here...set to be around 80 degrees..


Sounds like the perfect weather.  We are supposed to have snow this morning


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like the perfect weather.  We are supposed to have snow this morning


 we've had this glorious weather for about 6 weeks now Ruthanne... , tomorrow it's all supposed to change for a few days, still sunny, but much colder...so today we're going out for a long walk (socially distanced)  to make the most of this lovely weather.. ....good luck with the snow... *Yikes*


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> we've had this glorious weather for about 6 weeks now Ruthanne... , tomorrow it's all supposed to change for a few days, still sunny, but much colder...so today we're going out for a long walk (socially distanced)  to make the most of this lovely weather.. ....good luck with the snow... *Yikes*


I hope you enjoy your walk Hollydolly.  It's always nice to take a long walk on a beautiful day.  I hope it doesn't get too cold after that.  It seems this weather is really crazy this year so far.  We've had some nicer spells, too.  It was up to 70 last week for a day.

It's 30 degrees here right now and with the wind chill it's 21.  It will be so nice when it at least gets up to 70 here.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Good Saturday Morning Everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

Dreams are to help us experience peace and tranquility........Sleep Well.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## hollydolly

Good morning , and Happy mothers' day to all my American friends...


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty

_*Happy Mother's Day to All!

*_


----------



## RadishRose

_Happy Mother's Day





_​


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz

*Happy Sunday Forum!

*​


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Precious and Innocent, just like ours Dreams should be. Sleep Well.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night to all....

*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## MickaC

Good Morning Everyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Time for your Dreams to put Peace in your heart. Sleep Well.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## hollydolly

...bet I've ear-wormed you now....


----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening All...

*


----------



## MickaC

Dreams are a Beautiful part of our Lives. Sleep well.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Good Morning Girls and Boys,*

*What a lovely morning, I've just finished my breckie and I'm off to sit by the sea. 
Isn't it just wonderful how we have all pulled together in such friendly, considerate ways...........I've got my 8ft long, social distancing cattle prod at the ready, which I intend to use should anyone encroach into my 12ft diameter circle.
Hmmm.....before I toddle off, I'd better go and check on Gertie and Marmy.*

*Have a lovely day.*



*"If you think you are you are going to win me over with a worm and a few maggots, think again lad!"*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Taken this morning on my walk.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening All...I hope it's a peaceful one!

*


----------



## MickaC

Dreams rest on the SILENCE of the NIGHT.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

G'mornin' Peeps.... another glorious sunny morning here... ☀


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! *


----------



## Ruthanne

*Had such a good nap today!  Good evening...

*


----------



## MickaC

May you and your Dreams Sleep Well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
I was sat in the front garden yesterday, when a bloke (I don't know his name) who walks his dog called to me, "Isn't it a lovely afternoon, do you think it might rain?"

I replied, grinning, "It could stay like this for me, forever."

I then noticed he had one brown shoe on one foot, and a black shoe on the other foot 
"Hmmm", I thought, "I'll bet he's got another pair just like those." 
*
*Have a nice day folks, and do check your shoes. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## hollydolly

Afternoon all. It's another glorious even hotter day today... been out in the garden most of the morning, saw a Twin prop turbo plane go over the house ...looked really cool against the clear blue sky and just skimmed the top of our house by not much


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Afternoon all. It's another glorious even hotter day today... been out in the garden most of the morning, saw a Twin prop turbo plane go over the house ...looked really cool against the clear blue sky and just skimmed the top of our house by not much


We call that "touch  & goes" when flying low - "buzzing" someone's house or the "tower" at the airport...lol.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Sliverfox

Morning folk, Looks like NW Pa in  for an all day soaker.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning






from where I wish I was.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Morning folk, Looks like NW Pa in  for an all day soaker.


 Do you need rain?...we do , we've had barely a small shower in 7 weeks..ever since the lockdown started basically ..I love the sun but the garden really needs the rain..


----------



## MickaC

@hollydolly    We've been getting lots, don't need it right now, i'll send you a few hundred centimeters. ☂


----------



## MickaC

Let your Dreams follow the stars, they will be in the most Heavenly Place. Sleep Well.


----------



## RadishRose

Sail away to Dreamland


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Morning...there is the thickest fog outside right now..saw it when I took my boxes out to the garbage bin just now...*


----------



## Wren




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!
Stay safe while you enjoy this beautiful social distancing Saturday.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

*Another crazy day is ending...I spent much of it in bed trying to sleep away this pandemic..wish it would work...So, Good Evening to all!  Wish I was here..

*


----------



## MickaC

*Without Dreams, There is no Hope.  Without todays, there aren't any Tomorrows. Good Nite. Sleep Well.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 104938


Oh, I love Cardinals and they are our state bird, too!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz

* Good Afternoon! 

*​


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night y'all...


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, Dear Ones!


----------



## MickaC

Get comfy on the clouds which are as soft as an Angel's Touch...........And get lost in your dreams.  Sleep Well.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good night all....sweet dreams.


----------



## Misti Mae




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Have a Great Day Everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning People!


----------



## hollydolly

Really hot here today... our garden registers about 5 deg hotter than it really is so it feels like 80 deg.. rather than 75. and we've been working outside all morning.. so it feels even hotter.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Really hot here today... our garden registers about 5 deg hotter than it really is so it feels like 80 deg.. rather than 75. and we've been working outside all morning.. so it feels even hotter.


I hope your day goes well, maybe have a nice glass of iced lemonade or iced tea, too.


----------



## mike4lorie

Thank you, everyone, for your support tonight... Sweet Dreams to YOU all...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight everyone...._


----------



## RadishRose

Tomorrow is another day......


----------



## MickaC

Keep your Dreams Close to your Heart. Sleep Well.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## IrisSenior

We had rain yesterday and today will be sunny and warmer. Time to get back to some gardening.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been a Glorious morning here.. I had planned to do several things outside today , but due to circs beyond my control I won't be able to go out... and my plans have gone down the swannee.....it's an absolutely glorious day here today as well, .

Oh well,  hubs is installing electricity in our old brick shed, so we can put an extra freezer in there.. so at least the day is not totally lost... 

Have a super day folks whatever you're doing today..


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY.


----------



## Ruthanne

Nice weather here today...


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Aunt Bea

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 105342


Nice to see ya!


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Sassycakes

*So far the weather is pretty good today except for the wind. I'm looking at a huge tree outside and I never saw soo much wind shaking it. I'm looking forward to driving past the apartment where my grandson lives. We can't have close contact,because of the germs. So we will just throw kisses to one another and I will give him his gift. I can't believe he is turning 24yrs old today.*


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight All


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Pleasant dreams...._


----------



## SeaBreeze

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 105342


Been missing you, happy to see you again CeeCee.


----------



## MickaC

Your Dream Angels will never leave you. They are our peace.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie

No Sleep last night...


----------



## IrisSenior

It's going to be a beautiful, sunny day today. Great for a walk by the lake.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious day here today... 80 plus..

Just took this photo a few minutes ago in the garden,  of the azure sky


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Happy Wednesday. Enjoy.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

From Shining Stars and Moons are where we meet our Glittery Dreams. Sleep Well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Enjoy the day!




​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Your Angel awaits to guide you to your Dreams......Sleep Well.


----------



## Em in Ohio

It's the witching hour - Good Night, all!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Every Bunny


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning please stay safe this Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Feel free to do the Friday thing.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## MickaC

Dreams sends so much Peace, we fall into the arms of our Dream Catcher. Sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Wishing your dreams hug you with warmth and love...




_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning. Enjoy your day!


----------



## CeeCee

Saturday?  I thought it was Monday. Hahaha

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

CeeCee said:


> Saturday?  I thought it was Monday. Hahaha
> 
> Good morning❣


Heck, come to think about it I don't know what day it is!  But I'll believe you on Saturday.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Afternoon!

*​


----------



## Pink Biz

Ruthanne said:


> Oh, I love Cardinals and they are our state bird, too!


*Ours too! *


----------



## MickaC

No Refunds on dreams, they're yours and yours alone. File them in your mind and heart. Sleep Well.


----------



## RadishRose

Everyone, sleep tight.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Wren




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx

Duplicate


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from my early walk:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

*To all that are Remembering and Living this Important Date.*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, cuddly ones.


----------



## MarciKS

Night RR


----------



## MickaC

Dreams aren't just for us, they're for all who enter Sleepland.   Sleep Well.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Even our troops take the time to have a spot of tea, she’s too little for coffee, with their children. God bless our armed forces and veterans everywhere.


----------



## MickaC

Good Morning everyone. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!
*​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 106715


Sorry about that. I thought it was still afternoon. LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Sorry about that. I thought it was still afternoon. LOL!


They do overlap...and everyone is in different time zones  🐿


----------



## MickaC

Believing in your dreams always brings you to your tomorrow. Sleep Well.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne

My dog is at the groomer right now.  It's a new ordeal to go through but at least we are all staying safe.  My dog absolutely hates going there, I had to coax her in the door as she was pulling the other way.  She is always so good during vet and groomer visits, I give her a lot of credit.  I think she will feel and look better when it's done.


----------



## MickaC

Dreams take us to the " Best Places in Life "   Sleep well.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CeeCee

Liberty said:


> View attachment 107014



Monday?


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> Monday?


No, Monday was yesterday...


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> No, Monday was yesterday...


...It was Tuesday!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## CeeCee

Good morning everyone!  I may not know what day it is but I do know it’s morning....the sun is just rising here.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Trying to sleep here, you fool!
Go home and go to bed.


----------



## MickaC

Dreams will come to you tonite, to help you prepare for tomorrow. Good nite. Sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

Morning all... super sunny morning here, and not too hot... I'm off to see my consultant later this morning, after having a zoom appointment with him last week. if it hadn't been for the pandemic I wouldn't have had to wait so long.. but finally the day is here..  . Torn between wishing I didn't have to be examined ... and being relieved that I'm being finally seen in person, rather than a Zoom appointment..

Hav e a good day everybody, hope the sun shines on you but not too hot..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty

*Happy "Day Before Friday"!*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

To all a goodnight and peaceful dreams!


----------



## MickaC

There are nights when your dreams feel so close and real, you feel sure you're in Heaven. Good Nite All. Sleep Well.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sleep tight...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

*Glorious sunny morning again.... *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning. From my morning walk. Cool 72 degrees and right after a rain shower.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Kaila

Good evening, everyone!

  I just now found this lovely thread, for the first time, looking at it.


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS Keep your Dreams Safe and close to your heart.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Have a peaceful night....





_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning get out and enjoy your social distance Saturday!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Frost on the pumpkins this morning.. Put your feet up, relax, enjoy your day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning get out and enjoy your social distance Saturday!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Kaila

This thread was definitely a positive way, for me to attempt a morning re-start ,
on my previous difficult start, earlier today.

Thanks to every one of you!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

If only all Dreams were like this, take time to Enjoy.   Sleep well and Enchanted.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 107544 If only all Dreams were like this, take time to Enjoy.   Sleep well and Enchanted.


Magnificent!  What a dream that would be!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Good Morning. Today is your day. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

So peaceful having the stars and the moon join our dreams.  Dream Well. Sleep Well.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

We're going to have a beautiful day today around 70 F.  I hope everyone has a good and safe week!


----------



## Aunt Bea

For our buddy @Ferocious!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Have a joyful day!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning to you!

*


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne

Vega_Lyra said:


>


Hi @Vega_Lyra !  It's so good to see you back..missed you!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

As you dream, your Angel of the night will keep them safe....Sleep Well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

another glorious day....


----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Hope you all have a Great Day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!  

*​


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

The Moon, The Angels, The Dream Fairies, all work together to give us the best Dreams possible.    SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Good night, dear friends.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!! ☺

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## MickaC

Another nice day to enjoy. Be happy everyone.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

For the first time in many years Suzy slept in and I was up first..she did not even hear me making her breakfast.  She did come wandering into the kitchen though for her food.


----------



## MickaC

This image looks as Peaceful as our Dreams are Hoped to be. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone. Even the littlest things in life can bring you joy. Have a great day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Vako

Good night guys !


----------



## MickaC

May we wake up from our Dreams, content and with a Happy Heart and Mind. Sleep with Peace.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your day!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

EnJoY YoUr DaY EvErYoNe.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning.....Head for the woods!


----------



## MickaC

Let go of the day, let your dreams settle in. SLEEP WELL. GOOD NITE.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Enjoy your Saturday Everyone.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

If you stop looking up, the stars would get lonely. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Thank goodness it's time for sleep...tomorrow will be better...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Sundays are for doing and feeling the HAPPY thing. ENJOY.


----------



## Ruthanne

_*Good Evening to All

*_


----------



## muffin

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## MickaC

The ANGELS will take your worries away. And will return with your dreams, safe and sound. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

...and please don't let those gorillas chase me all night again!


----------



## Ruthanne

It's going to be a beautiful day today in the upper 70s...just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

Good Monday Morning Everyone.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL EVERYONE.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Sassycakes

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 108896




*Mike4 Lorie, thanks a lot for scaring me. It's bad enough I can never remember what day it is and not even the Month. So when I read your post I said "Oh sh*t, I forgot to buy presents !LOL*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## MickaC

I suggest not to count sheep, it will take away time from your Dreams. SLEEP and DREAM Well.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well, your guardians are with you......


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Good morning America how are you?"_ - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning..

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL....How do we feel after the big party yesterday....ENOY your Day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Cat Ladies


----------



## MickaC

Our Dreams can take us to the most special destinations.  GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Have a good Thursday everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning! 

Did you know it's "sit in the dirt and hug a chicken day"?





Enjoy yourself.


----------



## MickaC

Our Daydreams will take us away.....Our Nightdreams will bring us back home. SLEEP WELL


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 100413 I love this photo. Indian sunset.


Beautiful.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

pamelasmithwick said:


>


Welcome to the forum, Pamela!


----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

NIGHT TIME HAS COME......DREAMS ARE WAITING......SLEEP WELL EVERYONE.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

... sunny , and 80 deg here today.. bit breezy, but that's a bonus due to the humidity..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

@pamelasmithwick   Great place to spend time with great people. Enjoy.


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY YOUR DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## MickaC

Angels are waiting to escort you to your fantasy dreams.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Stardust to send you to sleep


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

RadishRose said:


> Stardust to send you to sleep


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING.  ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

YOUR ANGELS are there to help achieve, DREAMS and PEACE.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren

Morning all, have a good week !


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> Morning all, have a good week !
> View attachment 109694


"When you are ready, Wrennie, at the far end, face forward if you please."
"Now, all together girls."    * "We are the Ovalteenies, little girls and boys............"*


----------



## Wren

Ferocious said:


> "When you are ready, Wrennie, at the far end, face forward if you please."
> "Now, all together girls."    * "We are the Ovalteenies, little girls and boys..........*
> 
> 
> Behave ferry, hope  you’re feeling much better x


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lakeland living

Wood stove is again ticking  away.  2c this morning, mist on the lake ...nothing  is moving here. Not even me.
   Tea in hand looking at the lake and the humming bird, they are feeding big time this morning.


----------



## Lewkat

Woke up to 47 degree temp. this a. m.  O.K.  ferocious, I'll have Ovaltine if you insist.  Sing on.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## MickaC

Even cows can enjoy dreams. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

_Goodnight Dear Friends



_​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys,*
*
I've started chitting today, put your glasses on if you read something different.   
Yes, we have a large bag of potatoes that are sprouting, I'm doing the chitting, others are doing the digging/planting, but when they're grown and harvested, I'll do some of the eating. 
*
*Have a lovely day folks.....and if you plan on chitting, don't do it on your own doorstep. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning Girls and Boys,*
> 
> *I've started chitting today, put your glasses on if you read something different.
> Yes, we have a large bag of potatoes that are sprouting, I'm doing the chitting, others are doing the digging/planting, but when they're grown and harvested, I'll do some of the eating. *
> 
> *Have a lovely day folks.....and if you plan on chitting, don't do it on your own doorstep. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY YOUR DAY>


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

So awesome to see our little Family Members enjoy Dreams. Happily there dreams come true for the reason, they don't tell any to anyone.   SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Good Wednesday Morning All. Enjoy the Day. You can do it.....I know you can.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning, let's have fun today!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Sleeping so restful, Dreams will have to come tippy toes as so not to stir this little one. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

*Wish I were here....Good morning all!*


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys,*
*
I got out of bed this morning with that 'something super' is about to happen feeling, then I drew the curtains and discovered that it was raining.  The ground outside looks like a  quagmire, so this lad is not venturing out there today.  I opened my window a few inches to allow a farty pong out and let some pleasant air in, then, almost instantly, Gerty appeared, shaking her feathers, and with one of those very female 'I'm not amused' looks, she tore into me, "It's OK for you me lad sat in there in there where it's warm and dry, and I'll bet you've already fed your face, but what about us out here, we're soaked to the skin and starving, where's our breckee?"
I slid a saucer with bits of marmalade toast on it through the window, Gerty was right on it and quickly joined by Marmy, then I shut the window and waived them cheerio.

I wonder what the 'something super' is going to be?  
*
*Enjoy your day folks.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning Girls and Boys,*
> 
> *I got out of bed this morning with that 'something super' is about to happen feeling, then I drew the curtains and discovered that it was raining.  The ground outside looks like a  quagmire, so this lad is not venturing out there today.  I opened my window a few inches to allow a farty pong out and let some pleasant air in, then, almost instantly, Gerty appeared, shaking her feathers, and with one of those very female 'I'm not amused' looks, she tore into me, "It's OK for you me lad sat in there in there where it's warm and dry, and I'll bet you've already fed your face, but what about us out here, we're soaked to the skin and starving, where's our breckee?"
> I slid a saucer with bits of marmalade toast on it through the window, Gerty was right on it and quickly joined by Marmy, then I shut the window and waived them cheerio.
> 
> I wonder what the 'something super' is going to be? *
> 
> *Enjoy your day folks. *


Stay put in that kind of weather.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning Everyone. Enjoy your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning


Beautiful RR!


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 110066 Good morning Everyone. Enjoy your day.
> 
> *Oooooh  look, our kid has got his new specs.*


----------



## MickaC

HURRY....Don't want to be late for your FLIGHT of DREAMS.  Sleep well.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

*Here's to another day of being alive!

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

It's Friday enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Aunt Bea said:


> It's Friday enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 110142


What is this thing you call weekend??


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ken N Tx said:


> What is this thing you call weekend??


It's an old memory from my working days.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## MickaC

Enjoy yourself and the day.


----------



## Gary O'

Mornin'
Early here

This pic taken from the cabin porch



Not done scratching myself
On my 2nd cup

The pillowtop is calling me back

Ohhhh, that 2nd sleep


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Angels are with us and our dreams, guiding, so we don't lose ourselves or our dreams. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*
*
And it is a good morning.......  let me explain.

One of the residents here, our very own professor of everthing, the world's greatest Don Juan type, champion of champions and most travelled person on the planet, decide to take a stroll in his bare feet in to the garden earlier. 
He came back hopping as though a crodile had bitten off his foot. 
He disappeared into his flat and came out later, explaining that he had trod on the biggest slug the world had ever seen, which squelched through the gap between his toes and gushed onto the top of his foot, releasing the most toxic sticky liquid. 
Stifling that laugh was one of the hardest things we had all ever done, but mean sods that we all are, after two seconds we all feel apart giggling and peeing ourselves. 
An hour later, when we had all composed ourselves and the injured party was present, one of our number produced their mobile phone and showed a video of the incident, we all fell apart laughing again. 
I'd swear I've lost weight with all the exercise. 
*
*Have a lovely day everyone..... and.... if you are going barefoot into your garden today, to 'slug-it' out with slimey  slugaroos, beware, because though some people eat these creatures (urrrrrrgh), the purple, twin-headed, giant toe gorger slug is lurking everwhere to gooble up human toes.... *


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Pappy

Good first day of summer morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING...ENJOY the DAY...and the rest of SUMMER.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all,*
> 
> *And it is a good morning.......  let me explain.
> 
> One of the residents here, our very own professor of everthing, the world's greatest Don Juan type, champion of champions and most travelled person on the planet, decide to take a stroll in his bare feet in to the garden earlier.
> He came back hopping as though a crodile had bitten off his foot.
> He disappeared into his flat and came out later, explaining that he had trod on the biggest slug the world had ever seen, which squelched through the gap between his toes and gushed onto the top of his foot, releasing the most toxic sticky liquid.
> Stifling that laugh was one of the hardest things we had all ever done, but mean sods that we all are, after two seconds we all feel apart giggling and peeing ourselves.
> An hour later, when we had all composed ourselves and the injured party was present, one of our number produced their mobile phone and showed a video of the incident, we all fell apart laughing again.
> I'd swear I've lost weight with all the exercise. *
> 
> *Have a lovely day everyone..... and.... if you are going barefoot into your garden today, to 'slug-it' out with slimey  slugaroos, beware, because though some people eat these creatures (urrrrrrgh), the purple, twin-headed, giant toe gorger slug is lurking everwhere to gooble up human toes....*


I can relate!   This happened to me many years ago and I about passed out when I felt the yucky sticky liquid between my toes.   My husband almost carried me upstairs to wash off my foot.  It would have been so much easier to have rinsed it off ... outside with a water hose.  It was so gross.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

g'night lew


----------



## MickaC

HOPE and DREAMS will always bring us a tomorrow.   SLEEP WELL


----------



## MarciKS

night micka


----------



## MickaC

night MarciKS....Dream Well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

night ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> night ruthanne


gnite Marci...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Take time to refuel and relax.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning- Have a Luxurious Day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS will busy tonite keeping all with DREAMS. Good Nite. Sleep Well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good evening !


----------



## Sliverfox

Want to tell all that post pictures, neat  poems, sayings,,, Thank You.
Look forward to seeing them,,makes my morning start better.


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> Want to tell all that post pictures, neat  poems, sayings,,, Thank You.
> Look forward to seeing them,,makes my morning start better.


So glad, Ms Fox


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS have one of the hardest jobs......guiding your dreams through the night.....so come morning, we'll have happiness in our minds and hearts. SLEEP WELL.  GOOD NITE.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

_*A nice, pleasant Tuesday morning to all you hunker downers...y'all have a good one, now!*_


----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## MickaC

Angels have taken a night off.....in order to enjoy dreams of their own. We can do solo. GOOD NITE.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night world.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Let's get doing our Wednesday thing. Happy day to you all.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning lovely people


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

BOY......I'M DONE. Not sure if i can stay awake to welcome my ANGELS. Maybe have to file my dreams for tonite. SLEEP WELL    GOOD NITE.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY YOUR DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JaniceM

Waiting for Fed-Ex.  Trying to be as quiet as possible so I hear the guy before package gets chucked who-knows-where.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Perfect photo....Watching and waiting for their Angels to settle them into nite. Their dreams will differ from ours.....we all have our own magical nites. GOOD NITE SLEEP WELL


----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning!  It's Friday... cue the Happy Dance!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good evening and a nice weekend to you!

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

This little guy almost has his dreams underway.....such a cute little dreamer.  ENJOY SLEEP EVERYONE.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MickaC

Be Happy Like Sunflowers.....Enjoy your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning! Enjoy your day.


----------



## MickaC

Must settle into my dreams now, so i can have a happy heart, to wake up to a brighter tomorrow. SLEEP WELL.  GOOD NITE.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
I've just stepped out of my 'happy bubble' to see what's going on outside but all the media is pumping out is doom and gloom.......so, back to my bubble I'm going, cups of tea galore, laughter and song.
*
*Enjoy your day folks      .....slurp, now that's a good cup of tea....  *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Sundays are never long enough. ENJOY.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Kaila

My thanks, to every one of you, for these Good morning posts, today!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night y'all!


----------



## MickaC

Can always depend on Angels, God, and Magic Fairy Dust, to help Dreams to be peaceful, and to be inviting to start your New Day Well.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


>


*Good afternoon, Girls and Boys,*
*
Ruth has kindly provided us all with a hynotising picture of one of my relatives. 
Of course, I don't believe all this hypnotising mullarkey and that hypnotists can make people do crackpot things, but I do have a bad headache from when I woke up in the middle of a field, standing on my head, and wearing a batman costume.

Enjoy your day folks, even if you do find yourself in some strange place..... 
*


----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Isn't that the most Magical Dream......Children are amazing dreamers.....Catch your wings and start your own magic.   GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha

MickaC said:


> View attachment 111623 Isn't that the most Magical Dream......Children are amazing dreamers.....Catch your wings and start your own magic.   GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL.


It’s a magical firefly !


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Getting all dolled up to do the Tuesday thing. Enjoy your Day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS are waiting, close your eyes, open your heart. ENJOY your DREAMS in all their CREATION.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys,*
*

Hmmmm....d'ya know what?  It's not a bad morning, and I'm looking in the mirror........


"Wow, what a handsome sod you are, and just look at those rippling muscles.......you, Ferry, make Charles Atlas look like a whimp, and that fantastic head of hair, and sparkling blue eyes.......and a nose.....well that seems to grow longer every time you speak, lad." 
*
*Enjoy your day playmates.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning Girls and Boys,*
> 
> 
> *Hmmmm....d'ya know what?  It's not a bad morning, and I'm looking in the mirror........
> 
> 
> "Wow, what a handsome sod you are, and just look at those rippling muscles.......you, Ferry, make Charles Atlas look like a whimp, and that fantastic head of hair, and sparkling blue eyes.......and a nose.....well that seems to grow longer every time you speak, lad." *
> 
> *Enjoy your day playmates. *


Good morning Pinocchi


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

Lewkat said:


> Good morning Pinocchi


Guess I forgot Pinocchio has an o on the end of his name.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

HAVE a GREAT DAY, FELLOW CANADIANS.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning Girls and Boys,*
> 
> 
> *Hmmmm....d'ya know what?  It's not a bad morning, and I'm looking in the mirror........
> 
> 
> "Wow, what a handsome sod you are, and just look at those rippling muscles.......you, Ferry, make Charles Atlas look like a whimp, and that fantastic head of hair, and sparkling blue eyes.......and a nose.....well that seems to grow longer every time you speak, lad." *
> 
> *Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

*Have a wonderful day!



*


----------



## Lewkat

Good night.  I want to sleep here for the rest of the summer.


----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Good night.  I want to sleep here for the rest of the summer.


Is there room for me...looks like a great place for peaceful dreams to happen.
Good nite  Lewkat


----------



## MickaC

*   DREAMS, please, make a world of seeds, so we can grow endless TOMORROWS        SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight dear people,,,,


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Absolutely correct, I've tied my front door key around my neck.........I'll betcha that later I'll look everywhere for it. *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Absolutely correct, I've tied my front door key around my neck.........I'll betcha that later I'll look everywhere for it. *


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 111897


*Go for it Lew..........oh, and by the way, mine is a drop of milk and two sugar. *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope all slept well, and ready for a new day. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## PamfromTx

I forgot to post this on the 1st.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good night and thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Have a peaceful night everyone.


----------



## MickaC

Dreams as well as memories, can't be replaced or stolen or crushed.........Keep them in your heart to keep safe. Dream Well.... Sleep well


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

EVE DAY of 4th Of JULY....Rest up.....PARTY and CELEBRATIONS.....ENJOY your DAY


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Mother Nature sending all the freedom to ones who can fly and soar to their dreams. Follow, and soar, you're dreams are waiting for you.      GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren

Happy 4th July to our USA  friends


----------



## Lewkat

Good morning to all from my 244 year old country.  Happy birthday, U.S.A.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone. Enjoy, yet another great day.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*We've all paid our duties to be FREE. Enjoy your 4th of JULY DAY.   LIVE....REMEMBER....APPRECIATE.  SALUTE to YOU ALL.*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Couldn't you just float away on these candles to meet your DREAMS. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!

I hope that you are all doing better than this poor fella!


----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 112231


*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
Hmmmm.......one of life's mysteries for us fellas.......the way that 5 or more ladies can sit together, all speaking at the same time, about completely different topics, yet have the ability to hear and understand every word that all the ladies have spoken...... 
Fascinating, but confusing to watch. 
*
*Have a lovely day folks. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

On my walk this morning. The moon in all its glory.....a Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAVE a SUPER SUNDAY EVERYONE.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Wouldn't you love to see the innocent dreams of these precious ones. So full of puppy love. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Morning paper delivered with BIG LOVE. How much better can mornings get. Enjoy your Monday everyone.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Afternoon! ☺

*


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good evening


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

DREAMS are made of INNOCENCE. CARE for them DEARLY. SLEEP WELL ALL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning another hot one!






Keep your eye on the kids and pets!


----------



## Ferocious

Liberty said:


> View attachment 112503


*"Hmmmm......well some of you may want to spend a fortune having expensive hair colourings..........me, I don't need to, this is my natural colour."  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 112641


*Hmmm.....you really must learn to put the cup down gently, Lew, people will think I've pee'd myself....   Good morning. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 112653


I choose to be goofy at the moment


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

I"m whispering so's i don't wake these dreamers up. Time to search for your Dreams. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning looks like it's going to be another scorcher!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning y'all, I hope your day is a wonderful one!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Happy Wednesday.......Happy people......Make today......A BIG ENJOY DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Good night, sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

That's how i feel tonite....Let's skip the small talk, and get to our beds of clouds, with the stars as nite lights. Ok Dreams....I'm ready. SLEEP and DREAM WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!

Looks like another hot one, take care of each other!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Make your day GREAT. ENJOY EVERYONE.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning All


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

What would we do without our DREAMS. Don't ever want to find out. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
After all the wet and gloomy weather of late, I drew back the curtains and was dazzled by the sun.  It warmed my face and brought forth a smile, so, I thought that it would be fun to come on here and annoy you all, but relax, my grey cells haven't clicked into gear just yet.  
*
*Come on, squeeze out a smile and enjoy your day. *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Happy Friday......Let's get this weekend thing started.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

DREAMS are REFLECTIONS of what's in our HEARTS. Never wash away our REFLECTIONS, for our DREAMS and HEARTS, will be lost........SLEEP WELL........GOOD NITE.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Good morning girls and boys,

We've heard the expression 'being led up the garden path', but where oh where is Bea taking us......and what is happening in the big house on the hill?  *

*Enjoy your day, playmates.....and if any of you make it to the big house, let me know whats going on behind the 'Green Door'.  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

RELAX, ENJOY, Have a GREAT DAY.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a lovely day!

*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night from St. Mary's, Georgia, USA =)


----------



## RadishRose

Go to sleep, said the moon.....






and sleep well.


----------



## Trippy Hippie

Thank You all once again for making my first day here very enjoyable.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Reach for the STARS, the ANGELS will follow, to settle you in for your DREAMS. GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz

☺ 

​


----------



## Ferocious

Bonnie said:


>


*This could have been my family outing. *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY......ENJOY YOU and EVERYONE around YOU.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

“_Once upon a time there was a beautiful star and that beautiful star is you! ❤ Sweet dreams everyone!_”


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night and pleasant dreams...




_


----------



## MickaC

The DOVES are guiding those BEAUTIFUL INNOCENT EYES to his DREAMS. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good Monday Morning. Try and make a good start to this week, and surprise, we may have a good end too. Happy Day All.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Here comes that cow again! Wish she'd go to sleep.'
Goodnight Friends!


----------



## MickaC

Do your best DREAMING, so your Life is full of worthiness........not uselessness.   Dream Big For Tonite and for our TOMORROW......GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 113418


*You've got me on the wrong side, Lew. *


----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 113491


*"What's for dinner sweetheart."*
*
"How about some freshly pecked worms with elderberry sauce?"
*
*"Oh, my word, that sounds delicious, will you chew them for me first, while I nip over there and have a swig of Pink Biz's coffee?"  *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good Morning. Another Great Day. Let's be HAPPY.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 113600
> *'mile!!!!!!*
> *I 'ould, if I 'adn't 'ewed on 'at  'ube of 'uper 'lue.  *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Have yourselves a peachy day! 

*​


----------



## RadishRose

Good afternoon! Time for a break.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

DREAMS of Innocence......SHHHHHHHHH.....Don't wake up the Sweet ANGEL.         GOOD NITE       DREAM WELL


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning, girls and boys,*
*
Honestly, these people that complain all the time!!

Well, I'm glad to say that I'm not one of those............oooooh, owww, a million needles are stabbing at all my toes, but you won't hear this lad moan..............arrrrhhh, I'll have to get one of those inflatable cushions for my aching neck, but complain, never, I'll just soldier on, and of course, my regular soaking in hot baths is not for the excruciating arthritis in my back, I'm really just a water baby.  
*
*Have a good day playmates, and don't let moaning Minnie's get up your nose with their complaining........that reminds me, I must put some antiseptic cream up my left nostril, that cold sore is the size of a mushroom.   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Another great day on the planet.......I HOPE.....ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Hope you all had a great day.  SLEEP WELL


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Yet another day.....Let it be good to YOU. Happy Thursday.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

The ANGELS will be there to share your dance, then sprinkle all happy and peaceful Dreams.     GOOD NITE.     SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone......Can't believe it's July 17.....when someone has time could you turn all the calendars back 3 months.....instead of when you have time......Could you do it now. Thanks. Enjoy your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


>


Soooooo cooool!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Great idea !!!!! There's Dreams that are so meaningful, once isn't enough. GOOD NITE  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 114064
> *Yikes!!! I've just put a very strong password on my laptop,  but, if you are brave enough to have a nose about......just type in 'smoochie-woochie'...*


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning. Another day for us to enjoy, so feel free to do so.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Dreams come to you in all kinds of packages. Unwrap and enjoy. Good nite. Sleep well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good Sunday morning enjoy your coffee and please take a moment to give thanks!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

Another day upon us, Sunday, the start of another week. Happy Sunday. Take time, go slow, we want beautiful days to never end.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!
*​


----------



## MickaC

Can certainly tell this little one has found the dreams of the nite. The quality of peace comes from Dreams. Dream Well.  Dream Happy.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Monday isn't so bad. Being retired, we can do any day as we wish. Have a good one all.


----------



## Ruthanne

I opened up the windows this morning for some nice, fresh Summer air and found it most enjoyable~


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening...sun setting on another day..it was a most peaceful one here today....may tomorrow be even better!

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Angels have their arms wide open to take you to your peaceful Dreams.   GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good Morning....Hope all is well....Carry on to your Tuesday happy place and fun things.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, all.


----------



## MickaC

I think DREAMS have already started. GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Happy, you know what day.....Hump day, Wednesday, Great day, or whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Ferocious

*Good afternoon, girls and boys,*
*
I pride myself on not being a mean person , well perhaps I'm a bit tight fisted, or maybe even a trifle stingy, but I'll never buy plants for the garden.
Instead, I help myself to cuttings as I make my way through my merry life. 
I've just given away about 10 baby shrubs which are making good growth and some are or have flowered, now that gave me a real buzz.
If you give me a clue what you have growing in your garden, I may just don my Invisible Man costume and sneak into your garden with my trusty secateurs. 
*
*Enjoy your day folks.......snip, snip....  *


----------



## Lewkat

Good night, everyone.


----------



## MickaC

What would the world be without ANGELS and DREAMS. Hope to never  know.   Good night..........Sleep Well.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Gratitude is riches. Complaint is poverty." _- Doris Day


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Happy Thursday. So far, no other way, than to be happy. Hope the day is good to you.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening Everyone!

*


----------



## MickaC

They are so peaceful in their dreams......think i will skip mine and join theirs.......Good Nite......Sleep Well.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 114911


*"Just pretend you're asleep, as soon as she puts out the light, we'll get the cards out."  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lakeland living

Cool this morning, 10 when I got up. Not a breath of air moving , lake is like a mirror. Coffee hot and tasting great...
Internet will not allow a pic...lol price I pay for where I am.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning.....Weekend.....Do what you want, how you want, when you want.......wait a minute.......We're retired.......We can do that anyway.....LOL.....ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning! Have fun today.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon or Good whatever it is where you are!


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well at the Moon Winx. They even have telephones!


----------



## Lewkat

Nitey, nite, all.


----------



## MickaC

We've done all we can do for today. Now get your best Dream PJ's on,SLEEP SILENT........The ANGELS with be there shortly with your DREAMS.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning have a nice social distance Saturday!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning have a nice social distance Saturday!


Yes, am trying to stay that way1


----------



## Keesha

Actually that looks like fun!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope your day is as calming as this field of blossoms. Enjoy your day and weekend.


----------



## Treacle




----------



## RadishRose

Rise and Shine!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*What an amazing DREAM it would be to touch the MOON and STARS, and never let that DREAM go.     SLEEP WELL     GOOD NITE*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...

*


----------



## RadishRose

Dreamland is beckoning......sleep well.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Another day opened up for us all, can't be anything but Fabulous. ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleepy yet?





Well I am.....from all this star-juggling, so let's call it a night.
Sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

It's so calm and still under the stars tonite.....i'm sure i can hear the WINGS of the ANGELS.....On their way with our DREAMS......SSSSShhhhhh. I bet you can hear them to.  GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL with the ANGELS


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Just open your mind and hearts.......then......everyday will be great.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

We're not the only ones looking for Angels, to help us with our dreams.    GOOD NITE      SLEEP WELL


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone. All good in the neighbourhood. Make your day great.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Treacle




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!


----------



## Pink Biz

* Good Day!
*


----------



## Treacle

Night night


----------



## MickaC

We all have an ANGEL...to guide us...to protect us...and to help find our way to our Dreams.    GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all, sleep well.   




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Life is too short....not to be happy about a new day....every day.....HAPPY DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

We can always count on the stars to help us to travel to our best DREAMS......Stars are magic.....Appear at nite.....and disappear at day....but still ours in the dreamiest dreams.   GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight...




_


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
I've just woke up from the strangest dream. 

In the dream, everyone, even cats and dogs, were all walking around wearing masks and I began thinking, is this a new fashion, or does every living creature now have a diet baked beans................I've got my nose between thumb and fore-finger just in case?

Oh hello!  My little robin friend, Gerty, is there at the window sporting her new beak-mask, and very trendy it is too, so our problem now is, when she is out there and I'm in here, we normally lip/beak read, but because of our masks we can't do that, so we have to communicate with 'charades'.
She's doing all kinds of gestures with her wings, but I haven't a clue what she's on about.
*
*Enjoy your day folks.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Good Morning Everyone. Sometimes hard to keep track of all, what we are grateful for.......There is so much.......Enjoy your Day.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Angels are not only helping us to dream well......but are helping to open our hearts, and minds to care for the those precious dreams. GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx

Good morning...Storms woke me up at 1AM!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good great morning everyone. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Wren




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MickaC

This has so much truth. Don't be scared. Angels with always be will you. SLEEP WELL   GOOD NITE


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Lakeland living

First morning this week we don't have mist on top of the lake, I was wondering how early fall would get here.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle

Posted this earlier but for some reason it disappeared. Sorry Ferocious as you reacted.


----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning From Texas. Y'all have a good one, now, 'ya hear!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone.....Did it again......another month of summer gone.....anyone know how to use the PAUSE button, summer is disappearing too fast.....PAUSE.....Enjoy your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## MarkinPhx

On this first day of August I am dreaming of a cold Morning.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good night sweet friends!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

May your peaceful heart take you to your ANGEL, to find your DREAMS. Let your SOUL and MIND find your dreams. Good nite Sleep well


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY....HAPPY.....To EVERYONE.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> Good night everyone.View attachment 116276


OMG, a comb-over!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, with delightful and exotic dreams from the East to enchant you...


----------



## MickaC

I Think the ANGELS are going to be standing in line to help this little one with her DREAMS......Good Nite......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## sehr alt

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning !
> 
> View attachment 100521*


looks like some good breakfast items, but for me, I like to make just one pancake for breakfast.


----------



## sehr alt

RadishRose said:


> Goodnight, with delightful and exotic dreams from the East to enchant you...


That was quite a nice picture with lots of dreamy stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 116247


*But, if you know that the neighbourhood burglar got a teeth rattling shock when he tried to enter your electrified property, now that surely would put a smile on your face. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Morning and a Good Day to All!  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Another great day to ENJOY. Do your best to do so.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night Y'all!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Your ANGEL's voice is one of the most peaceful voices, your dreams aren't gone, she has them for you. GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Good Night! 

*_


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 116437


*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
We could do with some of that stuff here, Wrennie.......it's pouring down.  

Now to a more serious matter.

The communication saga between Gertie (my little robin friend) and myself continues, you see, because we are both wearing masks we cannot lip or beak read each other, so we resorted to doing charades, but that idea went down like a lead balloon because Gertie lost her temper with me. 

However, not being of feint heart, we both decided to learn morse code, so now we are happily tapping away on the window pane to each other.  

. -. .--- --- -.-- / -.-- --- ..- .-. / -.. .- -.-- --..-- / .--. .-.. .- -.-- -- .- - . ... 
*
*Enjoy your day, playmates.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day.



_"No relationship is all sunshine, but two people can share one umbrella and survive the storm together." _ - Anonymous


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle

Good Morning dear friends.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope it's a great day unfolding for you all. ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Treacle

Snuggle up where you can. I have Treacle, but also a pillow!   Night Night.


----------



## Pinky

Treacle said:


> Snuggle up where you can. I have Treacle, but also a pillow!   Night Night.


that's adorable .. click on the gif to see them cuddling


----------



## RadishRose

My humble bed awaits. Goodnight All!


----------



## MickaC

When you lay your head down for the night, so comforting to know that Angels are with you, dreaming with you, and happy for your happiness.        Good nite        Sleep well


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Froggin' 'ell, we've come to the wrong pond..........good morning all.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

We all need HAPPY.......Lets do more HAPPY......ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Everyone!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight.
Sleep peacefully.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

That's going to keep ANGELS busy helping with DREAMS at that speed and distance. Sleep well     Good nite.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning.    Hoping for great day for all of you.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Afternoon. Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Reach for your brightest star.......Angels will help you.    SLEEP WELL    GOOD NITE


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good Morning Everyone. The start of a weekend.....Enjoy every little bit.....A lot of little bits, turn it to big bits.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening--and a good weekend to all!

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Let your ANGEL in to your DREAMS, and see how she can help achieve your most WISHED.      SLEEP WELL    GOOD NITE


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE   SLEEP WELL   @Aunt Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> GOOD NITE   SLEEP WELL   @Aunt Marg


Awww... thank you so much, Micka! 

Sweet dreams to you as well. 🌤


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> *Good Evening--and a good weekend to all!
> 
> View attachment 116962*


*You pick some smashing places for me to go skinny dipping, Ruth, now turn your head.......that means the rest of you lot, too, while I get me kit off...........''''''SPLASH'''''' .....Oooooooooooh, it's luvly.   *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

_*GULP.........me clothes have gone!! *_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Another day to enjoy.....exactly as ordered. Live and Love your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening!
*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

She's the perfect sweet love, ANGEL in training.......and what an ANGEL she will be. SLEEP WELL    GOOD NITE


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams everyone.




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!



_"Be grateful for what you have and stop complaining - it bores everybody else, does you no good, and doesn't solve any problems."_ - Zig Ziglar


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lakeland living

it is Sunday, a nice decent breeze raining for the last 4 hours or so. Nothing nasty , just a nice soft rain. 
We have not had anything like this all season. Now seeing leaves falling. hmmmmmm


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Enjoy what makes you happy, today and all days.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening...


----------



## Lewkat

Good night.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS will be enjoying this little sweetness, and watching her turn into her own sweet ANGEL    GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL


----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone. Hope you all slept well, dreamed well, here is a new day, week to explore. Enjoy.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gemma




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Lewkat

Good night,


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night and hope everyone sleeps well!


----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Good night,View attachment 117464


TOTALLY AMAZING  @Lewkat        Makes you feel you're right there with him.


----------



## MickaC

We're all kept safe, thanks to our ANGELS......Our DREAMS are kept safe, thanks to our ANGELS.......And our ANGELS are kept safe with our LOVE.     GOOD NITE      SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope the day will be good to all of you.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Treacle

Good evening


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.........


----------



## MickaC

SHHHHHHHHH......This little Angel is looking for her Angel......She will fall asleep with Angels Sprinkling Angel Dust, Stars, and Dreams.........Good night little Angel . SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Enjoying our day is what we all deserve.......so ENJOY.


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> Good night,View attachment 117464


*Mmmmm....what a hootiful picture. *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Treacle

Good night


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

In the arms of an ANGEL, is the safest and lighted from the Stars, so you can find your best.     SLEEP WELL         GOOD NITE


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning playmates,*

*Last night we had the most massive storm. 

I sat in the dark looking out of the window watching hundreds of lightning strikes hit the ground outside. 
It was awesome and went on for hours.  
The sheer, raw power and the fantastic firework display was something to behold. 
I even had windows wide open so that I could hear the cracking and loud booming, it was phenomenal.........and the rain......wow......I cannot remember a heavier downfall, still, the gardens round here got a well needed drink.

This morning, it's a beautiful day, but I fear it's going to be very hot.

"OK, OK, I'm coming", hmmm, that Gertie is one impatient robin, "Here, feed your face on this chunk of marmalade toast, GertieGirl,"  

"And who is this young little wren girl you have with you, well I'm going to call her WrennieTwo?"*

*Have a lovely day girls and boys. *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning, forum friends!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.......Click on the HAPPY button......Then click the " Stay Logged In " button.   Now you're on happy all the time.


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 117790


*"Erm.....don't tell Micka, I've just pee'd on her geraniums."  *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, everyone.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lewkat said:


> Good night, everyone.View attachment 117873



sorry I was trying to press the WOW button


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

You can hear many......Silent Wings......Those of our feathered creations......And those of our ANGELS......Make room in your heart and mind.......for......Silent Wings. Good Nite. Sleep Well.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
I was in half of a mind to let you all into a secret, but then I erred on the side of caution, because non of you would be interested in a ménage à trois, where one lady and two blokes..........erm..........no, non of you would be interested, so, instead of telling you about their sultry episode in the south of France, where the local gendarmerie had to rescue them all naked, from a mud wrestling competition, or how the sun baked the mud on their bodies until they resembled statues, I'll relate instead to the day where they had all been drinking oodles and oodles of the local plonk and became filthy drunk, and then pee'd in what they thought was an outside 'privvy', only to find out, that it was a vat of very special wine and they had to scarper for fear of being beheaded by winery owners.

Isn't it good that I can be relied on to keep a secret. 
*
*Enjoy your day mes amis. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Good morning to all!  Have a really good one, now.*


----------



## Treacle

Good Afternoon


----------



## MickaC

Let's do our Friday thing, getting ready for a great weekend. Have a smiley sunflower day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> Good AfternoonView attachment 117937


*"Afternoon 'Our Kid', I see you've wormed your way into Treacle's affections."*


----------



## Treacle

good night


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night from Tybee Island, Georgia


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

_It's been a long day. I'm exhausted & there's a storm moving in so...
_


----------



## MickaC

There can't ever be too many ANGELS.......This precious ANGEL will touch your heart and soul........Stay SWEET and INNOCENT, my little ANGEL.         GOOD NITE       SLEEP WELL


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning folks...hope you all have  nice "pads".*


----------



## MickaC

Another great day ahead of us......Why is it great.......because we're here to enjoy.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 118091


*"You are one handsome tit, Bluey."*

*"Yes, I know, you're one handsome tit too, Bluey*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

There's a star out there for everyone of us. Enjoy your STAR......WISHES.....DREAMS. They're yours to keep.          SLEEP WELL        GOOD NITE.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
Did you ever wonder why it is we nearly always check to see if we've got our keys and our money just before we step onto a bus, instead of on our front doorstep before we slam the door shut behind us?

So playmates, if you are about to venture out into the yonder, c'mon, let's do a check, keys......yes.......money.,,,...yes........had a pee......yes, better have another though......and

most important.......

am I wearing a big smile......yes.......hmmmm....it look like you're ready.....maybe another pee though. 
*
*Enjoy your day. *


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning girls and boys,*
> 
> *Did you ever wonder why it is we nearly always check to see if we've got our keys and our money just before we step onto a bus, instead of on our front doorstep before we slam the door shut behind us?
> 
> So playmates, if you are about to venture out into the yonder, c'mon, let's do a check, keys......yes.......money.,,,...yes........had a pee......yes, better have another though......and
> 
> most important.......
> 
> am I wearing a big smile......yes.......hmmmm....it look like you're ready.....maybe another pee though. *
> 
> *Enjoy your day. *


and don't forget your mask, too!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good morning. Take time to do what you love. The day is yours.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle

Good nite


----------



## Pinky

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Awaiting us are our ANGELS.  How empty or lives would be without ANGELS and DREAMS.    GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL

Sorry everyone.......you all kind of got bumped, today........Spent time with ELVIS PRESLEY, going down Memory Lane.


----------



## Lewkat

Unfortunately, for some reason, I did not sleep a wink, so here I am.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

My morning this morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Unfortunately, for some reason, I did not sleep a wink, so here I am.View attachment 118433


Sorry you had a bad night......maybe you could catch up with naps today.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY All. Let's try to make the best of every day.


----------



## MarkinPhx

It was nice to wake up to another sunrise this morning, even if it hot. Beats the alternative


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS.......DREAMS.......MAGIC. Dreams and Magic is what your ANGEL can make happen for you.    SLEEP WELL     GOOD NITE


----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> Sorry you had a bad night......maybe you could catch up with naps today.


Exactly what I did do, thank you.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night...*

​


----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Breathe easy and sleep well everyone.




_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Going to enjoy another great day of summer.    Enjoy yours as well.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The silence and peace will guide you to your ANGEL and DREAMS for to ENJOY.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Another hot summer day to enjoy......Fall.....back off. Not anyway near done with summer.☀☀☀☀☀    Stay cool and comfy everyone.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning and Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Sliverfox

Thanks  every one,,  I need   some cheery thoughts.
Wellness check this morning,, seeing doctors are not a favorite past time.

You go in feeling fine & come  out wondering  about what happened while there.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

good morning Friends....


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Never underestimate DREAMS. Every seed planted will make our tomorrows, and every DREAM in your HEART have never ending seeds. GOOD NITE          SLEEP WELL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Good Thursday Morning Everyone. The world isn't a real happy place to be right now......but please do your best to find happiness......let's stick together......by social distancing, of course, Enjoy your day.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

good night


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well...




_


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your ANGELS and what you can DREAM together.     SLEEP WELL   GOOD NITE


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle

Morning


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

The week has gone too fast.....Time is going too fast.....Let's try to slow down......and.....ENJOY everything. HAPPY DAY to ALL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 
*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

What would we do without our ANGELS and DREAMS. A very lonely life. Always keep them close to your HEART, SOUL, and MIND.       GOOD NITE       SLEEP WELL


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight everyone...





_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

_*Good Morning Forum Friends!*_


----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone. Hope all slept well. Even if the sun isn't out shining and bright......we can make our day bright and sunny in our own ways. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL with your ANGELS beside you. GOOD NITE


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well; big day tomorrow!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
I've just been listening to that song from Mack & Mabel, 'I Won't Send Roses', and d'ya know what, being the tight-fisted sod that I am, that song could have been written for me, because I would never, never, never send roses to a lady.............I'd always deliver them personally, with a smile and a big kiss. 
*
*Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning girls and boys,*
> 
> *I've just been listening to that song from Mack & Mabel, 'I Won't Send Roses', and d'ya know what, being the tight-fisted sod that I am, that song could have been written for me, because I would never, never, never send roses to a lady.............I'd always deliver them personally, with a smile and a big kiss. *
> 
> *Enjoy your day playmates. *


Ah, you are such a romantic, Gent, Ferocious.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

CHOCOLATE......COFFEE......and a ROSE......Great way to start Sunday morning.         ENJOY and RELAX.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Treacle

Night night


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night from New Mexico


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

No worry......ANGELS are there to help you enjoy.   GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Did we all sleep well.......this happy faced flower makes a person happy all over.......ENJOY your day.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> Ah, you are such a romantic, Gent, Ferocious.


*Hmmm......you're just after a bunch of roses, Lew, and probably my last rolo.   *


----------



## Ferocious

???


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good afternoon girls and boys,*

*I do like a nice mug of tea, don't you?  
Some people say I'm addicted to the stuff, what a load of tosh....    oops, I'll have to go, the truck with my tea consignment has just arrived.*

*Enjoy your day. *


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lewkat

G'nite now.


----------



## peppermint




----------



## peppermint




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peppermint

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 119562


sweet Dreams...♥


----------



## RadishRose

Good Night


----------



## MickaC

Sorry everyone.....Angels sent a text..... Taking the nite off. We'll have to do this nite solo.
Good Nite       Sleep Well


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Treacle

Good Morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope everything went well with your last nights sleep.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

good evening to all...


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS BLESS you Everyday and EVERY NITE. Take care of your sweet little ANGELS, and they will BLESS you with the most amazing DREAMS in return.     GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL


----------



## MarciKS

Night @MickaC ☺


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning from Americus Georgia !  Y’all have a great day


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning from breezy Ohio this morning...


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning Forum Friends!

*


----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone. Wish for a great day......and you will have one........Chocolate for a tasty start to the day.......Have you ever put a piece of chocolate in your coffee to melt......amazing morning coffee. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good night, sleep well.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!*


​


----------



## MickaC

SHHHHHHHHH.......SHE"S waiting for her ANGEL......her ANGEL will escort her the most magical DREAMS.             SLEEP WELL PRINCESS with your ANGEL beside you.         Sleep Well All    Good Nite.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat

This morning is a tough one for our friends in Louisiana and Texas, please pray for their safety.


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


>


 These trans-Atlantic greetings are mind-stretching at times, @hollydolly .. I just sat down at my desk at work to start my day and Good Afternoon pops up lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Hope for a great day for you all.......Time is moving on at a rapid pace.....My first coffee in the morning, in the dark on the deck......My guys out for their bedtime jobs, in the dark......Let's all click on the pause, to slow time down. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

No matter where you go with your DREAMS.......Your ANGEL will always be your guide.
GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL


----------



## Ruthanne

Wish upon a star and may all your dreams come true...good night


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*​


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning......stop and smell the roses.


----------



## Liberty

Radish is that your Beagle whiffing the Hibiscus?


----------



## MickaC

Hi everyone......I missed out on the good morning.......was having trouble with this site......ENJOY the rest of your day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night, sweet dreams!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...
*


----------



## MickaC

Nighting out early......won't miss the ANGELS.....they're always watching......no worries, they'll be here when i am. GOOD NITE SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams everyone...




_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!
Try to make the most of this beautiful Social Distance Saturday.


----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

An end, yet to another week.....Take time to ENJOY the day and weekend.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Radish is that your Beagle whiffing the Hibiscus?


No, Libby, and I was hoping you wouldn't recognize that the Hibiscus was not a Rose bush.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

There is no better place for our ANGELS to be than with us.   GOOD NITE     SLEEP WELL


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Sunflower faces always have smiles for us. ENJOY your SUNDAY.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 120253An end, yet to another week.....Take time to ENJOY the day and weekend.


*"Y'know what, Polly, I don't know whether to take a swig, or just hang it on the wall."  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

And GOD and ANGELS are there to help you get the best WISHES and DREAMS.      GOOD NITE       SLEEP WELL


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lakeland living

The last day of August...a nice morning.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! Last day of AUGUST.. Where did it go? There must be a mistake.......Woke up to a balmy 5. OK....Let's just do Monday again. ENJOY your Day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well


----------



## MickaC

Look like some real serious BUNNY DREAMS happening. All creatures deserve the pleasure of DREAMS.      GOOD NITE       SLEEP WELL


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 120552


*That reminds me, Wrennie, I need some eggs....*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 120577


*But, did you get an 'oo' with it, Bea? *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *That reminds me, Wrennie, I need some eggs....*


and three white rabbits!


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 120642 *I just love these cups with big 'andles, and the tea's a bit of alright too.  *


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 120757


*Now why do I feel a song coming on?. 




*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. September made it.......Does anyone know if you can send September back, and, reorder July and August. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Treacle

Good Afternoon.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Another done day, now ready to meet up with ANGELS.....and spend my sleep time with them and their magical ways.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning ladies and gentlemen,*

*This very day last year the leaves had begun falling, but looking out of my window today, everything is so lush and green, no leaves falling...........but the sodding weeds....no, the sodding nettles and briars have turned into 'Trifids' and choking the life out of the gardens round here, so, I have a plan. I've been looking in all the catalogues and found the solution.*




*Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Good Morning Everyone......Hope all slept well. Hump day can be good........Hump day can be bad.......Who invented HUMP DAY, anyway. . Have a good one.


----------



## Treacle

Nite nite


----------



## Lewkat

Good night from Marley and me, everyone.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...

*​


----------



## MickaC

A perfect little ANGEL in training.....She will grow into her adult WINGS.....and will be part of the most precious DREAMS anyone could ever have. GOOD NITE SLEEP WELL


----------



## MickaC

DREAMLAND IS CALLING. Will do more TODAYING, TOMORROW.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

This cup of hot looks so toasty warm and tasty, on todays cool morning. Have a great Thursday.


----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning to you all!*


*(@Ferocious, this is especially for you! )*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

See how magical it is to catch your DREAMS, with the help of ANGELS. GOOD NITE......Catch the WARMEST one you can.   SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Join these Sheep in restful Sleep. Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat

I am off to the shore shortly for awhile.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Be sunny.....Be happy.......Enjoy your day and the long weekend.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!
*


----------



## Treacle

Off to sleep


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Toodles! 
*


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS are catching magic STARS, to give you MAGICAL DREAMS.    DREAM WELL     SLEEP WELL


----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good Morning. So much happy when it comes to Teddy Bears and Sunflowers. Time for Happy. ENJOY your day.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

She's all ready for her DREAMS with her ANGEL.     GOOD NITE      SLEEP WELL


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night...*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Wren




----------



## CinnamonSugar

A bouquet picked this morning to wish y’all  a Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Good Sunday morning everyone. More sunshine and happiness for all. Keep enjoying your long weekend. Times like this has always been, loving time with family and friends......the best way now to do that is with technology, and memories. that time will be back to enjoy. Have a good day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

What a difference a change of venue makes.  I just rolled out of bed now.  Never, when I am home.


----------



## Treacle

Nite time


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky

Time to wind down before bed by watching a bit of telly.
Goodnight all .. hope those who have a long weekend, enjoy it!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Knowing our ANGELS are with us, will always have smiles for every nite.....and.....every tomorrow.    GOOD NITE    SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

It's almost Monday here....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

The sun will be rising soon..I hope this day will be beneficial to all of you!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning relax and enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
I have just received a parcel via Amazon. 
The contents are a 1 Litre bottle of oil measuring about 4" x 3" x 8" high, however, the cardboard box is big enough ( 24" x 24" x 18" high) for 'Houdini' to climb into, shut the lid, and on opening again, an elephant to step out of. 
It so happens that I have a spare TV (32") that I'm giving to a friend, it would be nice to have a box to put it into, so, I've decided to buy a tin of biscuits from Amazon. 
*
*Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning girls and boys,*
> 
> *I have just received a parcel via Amazon.
> The contents are a 1 Litre bottle of oil measuring about 4" x 3" x 8" high, however, the cardboard box is big enough ( 24" x 24" x 18" high) for 'Houdini' to climb into, shut the lid, and on opening again, an elephant to step out of.
> It so happens that I have a spare TV (32") that I'm giving to a friend, it would be nice to have a box to put it into, so, I've decided to buy a tin of biscuits from Amazon. *
> 
> *Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning girls and boys,*
> 
> *I have just received a parcel via Amazon.
> The contents are a 1 Litre bottle of oil measuring about 4" x 3" x 8" high, however, the cardboard box is big enough ( 24" x 24" x 18" high) for 'Houdini' to climb into, shut the lid, and on opening again, an elephant to step out of.
> It so happens that I have a spare TV (32") that I'm giving to a friend, it would be nice to have a box to put it into, so, I've decided to buy a tin of biscuits from Amazon. *
> 
> *Enjoy your day playmates. *


Hey @Ferocious Would you like to  give me that TV , hope I'm not misunderstanding but my mind plays tricks on me lately.   Amazon has good deals!


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Hey @Ferocious Would you like to  give me that TV , hope I'm not misunderstanding but my mind plays tricks on me lately.   Amazon has good deals!


*Ruth, sweet girl, if I had another spare telly I'd gladly let you have it, though, if I sent it via Amazon, you wouldn't get the box through your front door.  Enjoy your day, Ruth.   *


----------



## Treacle

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning girls and boys,*
> 
> *I have just received a parcel via Amazon.
> The contents are a 1 Litre bottle of oil measuring about 4" x 3" x 8" high, however, the cardboard box is big enough ( 24" x 24" x 18" high) for 'Houdini' to climb into, shut the lid, and on opening again, an elephant to step out of.
> It so happens that I have a spare TV (32") that I'm giving to a friend, it would be nice to have a box to put it into, so, I've decided to buy a tin of biscuits from Amazon. *
> 
> *Enjoy your day playmates. *
> 
> 
> @Ferocious Have experienced the same. Just makes me laugh now. Enjoy your biscuits!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope you've all had and still having a great weekend. Time is precious. Enjoy it all.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mr. Ed

Good Morning


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning from the Jersey Shore on this Labor Day.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Hmmmm.....my uncle Adam used to say to me, "If a woman offers you a bite of her apple, son, run like hell."*


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning everyone,*
*
I'm just off out, so I'm putting my shoes on........"hmmm". ........I always get odd looks off people when I wear this pair, one's black and the other is brown, I've got another pair the same in the cupboard, perhaps I should wear those instead. 


Oh!  Here we go, Gertie's at the window sending me a morse code message by tapping on the window, bear with me while I decipher............."Oi, scone'ead, where's me marmalade toast?" 
She is one very bossy robin, hang on while I give her a message........."You need to put your specs on, GertieGirl, I've already put it on the table by the conservatory."  
Well, there's gratitude for you, the cheeky madam turned, put her backside to the window and beggared off. 
*
*Enjoy your day playmates.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope you're all keeping safe and well........and warm.......woke up to -2 this morning.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning. A beautiful morning here. The weather is finally breaking and it's only supposed to get to 98F here today


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 121507 GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope you're all keeping safe and well........and warm.......woke up to -2 this morning.


*"What's up with your eyes, our kid?" *


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Along with the peaceful roads for your DREAMS, ANGELS will be right beside you smoothing the roads for your PEACEFUL DREAMS.     GOOD NITE.     SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
You'll have to be a bit patient, I'm being swamped by a flock of Gertie's friends.

"Morning, Gertie, morning, Marmie, morning, Wrennie and all you other feathered friends.......now listen, all of you, remember, social distancing applies here, and when I put your breckie on the table, try not to poo there, I put me 'and in it yesterday."  

Well, the sun is out and sort of tugging at me to get myself into gear.
*
*Enjoy your day playmates.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning girls and boys,*
> 
> *You'll have to be a bit patient, I'm being swamped by a flock of Gertie's friends.
> 
> "Morning, Gertie, morning, Marmie, morning, Wrennie and all you other feathered friends.......now listen, all of you, remember, social distancing applies here, and when I put your breckie on the table, try not to poo there, I put me 'and in it yesterday."
> 
> Well, the sun is out and sort of tugging at me to get myself into gear.*
> 
> *Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE......Open your minds and let HAPPINESS in.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

* Good Morning! 

*​


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning...


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ferocious

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 121661


*"No, I can't sit down like you, Doris, me piles are playing up!"  *


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 121674
> *"I always wondered why Mum called him, Mickey."  *


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning...
> 
> View attachment 121690


*"Now what have I told you about posting my picture on here, Ruth?" *


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Thank you very much, Bea, couldn't you find any more 'poo' machines?  *


----------



## RadishRose

Good Afternoon


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The wonder of STARS.....Where you find STARS....You will find ANGELS. They both keep the nite magical. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope you all slept well. Another great day upon us. Lets ENJOY.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!
*


----------



## Ruthanne

Interesting day this is, they are cutting down trees by the parking lot.  I hope they leave the one up that is outside my window--I like to watch all the birds and critters doing their daily activities in and around it.  

Good afternoon...


----------



## Treacle

Goodnight


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening...they cut down 2 trees by the parking lot and it actually looks better now...they left the big oak tree outside my window but they did trim it some..I hope it keeps living..I love that tree...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night all!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Only in the dark, can ANGELS, DREAMS, FANTASY be carried by the light of our SOULS. GOOD NITE .....SLEEP WELL........to all of us DREAMERS.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Looks like another great day unfolding, Mother Nature still spreading her happiness. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning to you! 

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Extend your arms, let go and fly with the STARS, ANGELS, and DREAMS. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 122160 Extend your arms, let go and fly with the STARS, ANGELS, and DREAMS. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


*Hmmmm.....I hope there's a big heap of cushions for her to land on....*


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 122175


*That lavender must be really tall, Wrennie, we can only see your hat....  *


----------



## Wren

No  ferry, I'm really short


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Treacle




----------



## MickaC

Of all the devastation 2020 has dealt us.....Opening our doors to PEACE, hoping that will bring some sort of calming to all. ENJOY your Day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning Friends!  Happy Weekend!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

* Good Night *​
**


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The MAGIC of night time. When our SOULS release, STARS light our way, to our ANGELS with the our most precious of DREAMS to give us PEACE for the night.   GOOD NITE.   SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 122375


*"Y'know, you are right, Daisy, they are lovely, but I think I'll just use me brolly. *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Do what you enjoy most to make this your, happy day.


----------



## Treacle

Have a relaxing afternoon


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

Treacle said:


> Have a relaxing afternoonView attachment 122395
> Looks like a weekend @Gary O' s place.


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning, girls and boys,*
*
Did you ever get the feeling you were being watched, you know, spied on?
Well, just let me get comfy and I'll tell you about an experience I had.
This was pre- covid 19 and I was sitting looking out of the window, when I spotted a bloke sitting in a car across the road with binoculars pointing in my direction.

Now I didn't have my Darth Vador outfit on and I had my trousers on, so what was he looking at?
I did all the usual things, like pulling tongues at him, dropping my trousers a bit to show him my buttocks, but he wasn't a bit fazed, so I went out to confront him, and in my usual polite manner I said, "OK, plums, what's your game?"
He just smiled at me and said, " Did you know that you have a pair of puffins in your garden, look, they've been there for half an hour?"
Not wanting to appear stupid I said, "That's Fred and Mary, they come for their tea every Sunday, now beggar off and find your own puffins to gawp at."
I'm not going to tell you what he said to me. 
*
*Enjoy your day folks.  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS are always happy when there's help catching STARS.....and what a PRECIOUS little STAR , she is. PRECIOUS DREAMS EVERYONE. GOOD NITE.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 122473


*Oh yeeeeeeeh, skinny dipping on a tropic isle......and in the moonlight too.......last one in stinks....*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Have a great day!






What's the matter with kids today?


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## P A Tracy

*Good morning*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

A crispy Monday morning, but the bright sky is still making an appearance. Have a good day. Stay safe and well.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning breakfast lovers. Have a great day!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

It's quite a pleasant day here today about 70F.  My little birdie sends greetings to everyone as she chirps her little heart out.


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Make as much SUNSHINE as you want. Can never have to much. Helps feed the SOUL, MIND, and HEART. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Time for sleep.


----------



## MickaC

NIGHT OWLS are the masters of the night....The silence they create. Good Nite STARS....Good Nite ANGELS.....Good nite DREAMS.....ENJOY the MAGIC of the nite. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

To make your coffee really great......add chocolate......more chocolate.....and some more chocolate. ENJOY your day EVERYONE.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle

good night


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Let's close our eyes.....and.....open our hearts, souls, minds to accomplish our most precious of DREAMS.   GOOD NITE.   SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Did you all sleep well? Another day presented to us.....let's make the most of it and ENJOY.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Treacle

Wakey Wakey  Good Afternoon


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Treacle said:


> Wakey Wakey View attachment 123010 Good Afternoon


This made my day @Treacle  !    Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Treacle

pamelasmithwick said:


> This made my day @Treacle  !    Thanks for sharing with us.


I really love turtles and thought this was really sweet @pamelasmithwick  Thankyou


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

It's been a real day that's for sure...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The Moon, Stars, and ANGELS, flow with the river of the nite, and ride that river to our most cherished DREAMS.     GOOD NITE.     SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Night, Sweet Dreams,


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Treacle

Good morning. Just checking you're all here and are my little ones!!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Autumn temps in S GA for the next few days! Woo-hoo!  Have a great Friday Friends!


----------



## MickaC

What are Fridays for.........to practise what you want to do on the weekend........that way you don't waste valuable time on Saturday or Sunday........practise makes perfect.......or close to it.......ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

*Nice and comfy in here........Sorry, not much room left.......STARS and ANGELS and the MOON are coming to help with our DREAMS. Maybe you could sleep in our bed. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## mike4lorie

But probably going back to bed...


----------



## Wren

Have a great weekend everybody !


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lakeland living

First real frost up here this morning,  clear blue sky mist moving slowly across the water. 
Lol dead battery in the camera. 
Have a great day


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Good Morning everyone. Hope the day is good to all of you. ENJOY.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning. Have a fab weekend!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

*SHUSH........ANGEL in training.......let BABY ANGEL follow her DREAMS.
Good nite. Sleep well.  Let the ANGELS WINGS wrap her in her DREAMS.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Treacle

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 123417


Those words were much needed at the moment @Ruthanne. Thankyou ☺


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Good morning from me to you.  Smile!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING. Do what you want, how you want, and when you want today. It's your day. ENJOY.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Wonderful afternoon here in GA... getting to spend time with my grand-girls for the first time in months.  Hope y’all’s day is going well !


----------



## Treacle

night night little night owl


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 123490
> Wonderful afternoon here in GA... getting to spend time with my grand-girls for the first time in months.  Hope y’all’s day is going well !


Awesome! Beautiful girls and you look like you're in your 20s!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

To be BLESSED with this ANGEL and STARS......I will be having DREAMS that will take breath away. How HEAVENLY will that be.  GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

*Quite sleepy and tired; going to bed early because I have a doctor's appointment early in the morning.  Have an awesome new week!*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

A good day to all..


----------



## Liberty

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY. Try to get as much SUMMER as you can today.......sadly, last day......according to the calendar......but we can still create more of our own Summer. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle

delete


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Good Night...*_

**


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your journey with your STARS and ANGEL. The stars are bright, the moon is content , and your ANGEL is ANGELIC. GOOD NITE.  SLEEP WELL   DREAM WELL


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Treacle

Good Morning. Have a good day whatever the weather!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Good Tuesday morning everyone......Well, it happened.......another season gone.......another season landed. Is the season for amazing colors. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Foliage Lovers!

*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sorry, I slept in this morning..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Everything is better at nite.......STARS are shining their best.....ANGELS are gliding through the nite in search of those MAGICAL DREAMS for us to have PEACE through ou nite.   GOOD NITE.   SLEEP WELL.


----------



## MickaC

Sorry about my previous post.
Ending up with 2 files of the same.
Didn't know how to cancel it.
Must be my age.......and it's bedtime.
Again.......GOOD NITE      SLEEP WELL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight dear friends.....


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## IrisSenior

Good morning and it is very nice NOT to wake up with a headache (after 3 straight days).


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Treacle

Good Afternoon. Keep that body moving


----------



## MickaC

Good Morning everyone. Starting the day with nature's colors. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

A Perfect ANGEL to guide us to our perfect peace of the nite.....Fly my ANGEL.......and return with our treasured DREAMS of contentment.    Good Nite.      SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Good morning. Hope all slept well. Keep staying safe and well.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pecos

Pappy said:


> Good morning:
> 
> View attachment 124118


Amazing that natural light would get reflected by those gleaming rails for such a distance. Remarkable photo.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

snuggle up and sweet dreams !


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Walking on water to reach, your HEAVENLYDREAMS, STARS, GUARDIAN ANGELS who will keep you SAFE.   GOOD NITE.    SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Task today.......getting all your ducks in a row and enjoy the start of the weekend. HAPPY day to all.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Treacle

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Lewkat

Good night, all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS, DREAMS, will always be part of your life. Can't imagine being without them. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING. Happy flowers for all of you. ENJOY your day and weekend.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

It's that time, Buddy...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Which STAR, which ANGEL, which DREAMS should we reach for tonite. So surrounded we are always, with the MAGIC of the universe GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Mother Nature is so generous, sharing her warm, toasty colors. ENJOY your SUNDAY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

An ANGEL in waiting......You won't hear her silent WINGS......but......She will be there to help with DREAMS. You won't hear her but you will feel her. Our ANGEL of DREAMS. GOOD NITE.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Hope you all slept well. The  days are full of FALL.......Wind blowing crispy leaves......some feathered friends saying goodbye, some saying hello, just stopping in for a bit on my way south.  ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes

Good Afternoon to everyone. I'm ready to take a nap now. We had a power outage last night. I had been sleeping and I woke up and realized it when I tried to see what time it was. I looked at the clock and the light was off. I woke up my husband and he checked his cell phone and it was 3am.We looked outside and all we saw was darkness. So now since everything is back to normal I need a nap. Hubby is going to ask the neighbor's if they know what happened.


----------



## Lewkat

Good night, folks.


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS sprinkling STARS filled with ANGEL LOVE for all of us to feel PEACE and JOY in our most PRECIOUS DREAMS......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Fall colors are so warming even if the temperature isn't. ENJOY your DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

With an ANGEL so PRECIOUS....None would have no less than MAGICAL DREAMS.  DREAM with your HEART and LOVE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

The Moon Fairy says goodnight


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Be good to yourself today and everyday. Have a good one.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Let's surrender our souls, hearts, and minds to our ANGELS, STARS and DREAMS. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL. DREAM WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Hello everyone !


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## deesierra

Vega_Lyra said:


> Hello everyone !
> View attachment 125429


Greetings from Northern NV USA! Fall is the most beautiful season of the year!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning Forum Friends!*


----------



## MickaC

Good Thursday Morning Everyone. September has left us.....October has arrived. Try and see and feel the best in everything you can. Enjoy our magical colors from MOTHER NATURE.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning. October is finally here


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Morning!

*


----------



## Grrmadd

Good afternoon all from southern Nevada!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 125590
> 
> View attachment 125591
> 
> View attachment 125592



happy Birthday!


----------



## MickaC

Every star.....every moon.....every Angel are magical. Close your eyes, rest your head on your pillow......and see your star, your Angel, and the moon. Hope your dreams are filled with happiness. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another day, another day to enjoy. get as much enjoying in as you can, it's good for a happy life.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Our ANGELS are with us every moment in a day. Come nitefall, our ANGELS are helping us to achieve our dreamiest soul full flights, reaching the brightest Stars. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren

Wishing a great weekend to all


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! *


----------



## MickaC

Happy Saturday Everyone. Enjoy all your weekend and happy stuff. Relax.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Treacle

MickaC said:


> View attachment 125797 Our ANGELS are with us every moment in a day. Come nitefall, our ANGELS are helping us to achieve our dreamiest soul full flights, reaching the brightest Stars. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


Danke Schön


----------



## Treacle

Have a relaxing Sunday everyone.


----------



## MickaC

Cuddle up, with your Furbaby, and share your dreams together with unconditional love, GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## CinnamonSugar

*A Blessed and relaxing Sunday Friends!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Stay safe, stay well, be good to yourself. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good afternoon everyone !


----------



## Treacle

Time for bed night night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night!
*


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS are with you to help let the stress of the day out and away........and ANGELS will also be there to bring HAPPINESS to your dreams, and leave them in your, HEART,SOUL and MIND. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning, Girls and Boys, *
*
It's absolutely chucking it down with rain out there, and I can't open my window (it's stuck), so I'll have to go out the back door to give Gertie and Marmie their marmalade toast.

Hmmmm........(thinking) ......now where have I put my specs, I had them a little while ago, no matter, they'll turn up, they always do.

Now, out into the lounge and I spot myself in a mirror......."You are one handsome sod, Ferry", I said out loud.

From behind a newspaper, a voice........
"Why are you talking to a picture, Ferry,  and why are you wearing your specs ontop of your napper?
"Well spotted Sir, I was just testing you to see if you were awake", I muttered sarcastically.

Now outside under the porch....
"Well I'm not going down the garden in this rain", I thought, "I'll just leave my two robin friends breakfast on this ledge."

From behind me......
"And about time too, we're starving," said a very disgruntled Gertie, standing with wingtips tucked into her waist, "And why are you wearing your specs ontop of your head, it doesn't make you look intelligent?"
"Enjoy your breckie, you moaning mare, I never get a thank you, or as much as a tweet from you," as I pulled the door shut after me.

From behind the newspaper again.......
"You've still got your specs on your head."
"Yes, I know, and your fly is unzipped and you've got different colour slippers on", I replied. 

*
*Enjoy your day, playmates.  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

*And a Very Good Autumn Morning to all My Dear Buddies out there in Forumland!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope the day is good to all.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Grrmadd

Good Morning. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Treacle

Night Night. Any chance of relaxing those legs? You know I don't do reflexology!!!!!! Sleep well all.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Feeling a major sleep coming up.....going to check in with the ANGELS and STARS, to see what adventure is planned......to help with a peaceful nite of DREAMS.  GOOD NITE.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...
*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning Autumn Lovers...have a good one!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Love Mother Nature sharing her happiness with us all, colors of enjoyment. Have a enjoyable Tuesday.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Afternoon!*​
**


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Fantasy and Reality, Magic, Dreams, Memory...... make for the best travel in our sleep. GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL......TRAVEL WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning, SF friends-- hope you have a great day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

*Good afternoon Girls and Boys,*

*Like me, some of you may have noticed the many members having birthdays lately.  I wonder why this is such a popular time for births, perhaps, (and it's only this daft old fella's opinion) parents back then had a special way of celebrating a new year, a sort of 'letting the new year in'   *

*Whatever mischief you have planned, do enjoy yourself......now where did I put my catapult? *


----------



## Tish

Good night everyone, please stay safe.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Happy Wednesday Everyone.....A crisp morning, but Mother Nature is still showing HAPPINESS. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

**


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Afternoon!*​
> *View attachment 126519*


Pink Biz, how far is it to your house?


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Treacle

Think I've covered  my 'greetings'  whatever the time difference!!!!


----------



## Tish

Wishing you all a blessed day. ❤


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Enjoy a peaceful sleep.....


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE. Open your arms, heart, mind and soul. ANGELS are there to deliver your dreams. And what Magical dreams they will be. The Angels give us our dream and silently will watch . Dream well. sleep well. ENJOY your ANGELS.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren

Have a great day !


----------



## Tish

Good night beautiful people.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

_*Good Morning, Forum Friends!  Enjoy your day.*_


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING All. MOTHER NATURE is being so generous. Appreciate what you have, not what you want.  Have a good one.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

You will never be alone in the darkest of nite......The moon, the stars will light your way to your dream destination......ANGELS will welcome you with open arms and LOVE.......and will present and share the most magical dream for you. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. He's sharing Mother Nature's HAPPINESS. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Treacle

Especially for @Gary O'  Sleep well all


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night


----------



## MickaC

Kiss the moon good nite......Enchanted by the stars......Holding on to your ANGEL with a love filled heart. Let your Dreams begin.    GOOD NITE.   SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea

Hope you all have a chance to get out and discover a little bit of America this Columbus Day weekend.


----------



## Wren

and an wesome Sunday


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Good Saturday Morning Everyone.....First cup of coffee on the deck in the morning.....Dark outside.....Second cup of coffee outside on the deck......Still dark.....Oh Well.....In 2 1/2 months, the days will get longer. ENJOY you day and weekend.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening....omg...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night 
*


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Good evening....omg...
> View attachment 127396


OMG      CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!!!!!!    Can i get 3,4,5,6, or a hundred of those.


----------



## MickaC

Everyone needs an ANGEL to have their arms to wrap around you, keeping you safe through your dreams.    GOOD NITE.     SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> OMG      CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!!!!!!    Can i get 3,4,5,6, or a hundred of those.


Sure!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. ENJOY everything Sunday can bring you. ENJOY everything FAMILY and FRIENDS can bring you. Have a great day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys,*

*One of my neighbours was telling me earlier that he'd been to the coast yesterday. While there he saw the most enormously fat man sitting on the beach. The beachmaster called to the fat man saying, "Excuse me, Sir, would you please get off the beach now........the tide is waiting to come in.".  *

*Enjoy your day, playmates. *


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Toodles!

*


----------



## MickaC

Let the ANGELS and STARS into your HEART, MIND and SOUL for such peaceful and tranquil DREAMS. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> *Toodles!
> 
> View attachment 127750*


*"You're useless you are, you get me all in the mood........then you fall asleep on me.........you, useless twerp."*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

It's dark when i have a nice nite time cocktail.......It's dark for morning coffee on the deck........pretty sure, lunch will be in the daylight......ENJOY your day, and the rest of THANKSGIVING.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Afternoon


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning!
> 
> View attachment 127817
> Our kid's a looker isn't she? *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

A good nite to all...


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night! *


----------



## MickaC

An ANGEL is waiting to take us on our adventure with the STARS to catch our DREAMS......DREAMS are our gate to HAPPINESS..........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 127955
> 
> 
> *Good Night! *


Too cute!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Life is full of tough choices!
Enjoy your coffee and have a great day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Good night everyone.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> Life is full of tough choices!
> Enjoy your coffee and have a great day!


*"Hmmmm....I'll be 123 before I use this lot up." *


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 127983


*I'll have a cup of 'rosie-lee' if there's any going, Lois. *


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 127981


*"Now behave yourselves, ladies, please avert your gazes, Ferry is about to do some skinny-dipping." *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

_*Good morning everyone, enjoy today!*_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Trying to enjoy Mother Nature's warm treats......her warm treats will turn into COLD treats, this week. Then i'll probably turn into a bear.......hibernate will be on my things to do list.  ENJOY your Monday.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Seems like i'm looking for the STARS earlier, wanting to catch up to the ANGELS earlier.......days are getting so much shorter......Positive choice, spending more time with my passions of the nite. STARS....ANGELS    GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys,*

*It's dull and cold outside, but this little girl warms me up with her smile and her happy song. *






*Enjoy your day playmates.*


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and pleasant dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Wren

Morning all !


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Not as bright as this little guy this morning here.....starting raining sometime through the nite......no complaints......the ground needs moisture.......at least it's not SNOW.......Yet. ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks!!! See the sun is rising, temp about 56 or so, 
setting here nursing my left hand the Beau the catmonster managed to get his teeth into dang him....Luckily I have some instant blood stop to use on it, and 4 small band aids, I see it is time to do a stockup on bandaids LOL!!! No plans for the day yet, my brain not working well this morning....but y'all have a good one!!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*"Has anyone seen our, Ferry?" *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*Good evening, Girls and Boys,*
*
I'm aware that we have a varied and very sophisticated group of members, and from time to time, a little bit of 'culture' is indeed welcome in our lives. 
Below we have something that will appeal to those of us with higher ideals. 





*
*Enjoy your evening. *


----------



## hawkdon

By gosh i feel so daggone culterredd now and certainly more soapiscated!!!!!!


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

*A great evening time to all!*


----------



## MickaC

Open up your hands, release your stars, dreams and ANGELS to fly free.....release your heart, soul and mind to fly free with them for the dreams of all dreams......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY ALL. Some snow snuck in with the rain yesterday morning...............The deer in town are feasting on the berries and fruit on the trees in town......they travel on the streets like vehicles. A crisp -2 out. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Have a lovely day.*​
**


----------



## hawkdon

Good morning all folks!!! Enjoy your day....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Treacle

I know they wanted a lion but they said  I would do. Night night all. Art for arts sake indeed!!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS, STARS, DREAMS and the MAGICAL NITE .will never let you be alone........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks~!~~~ on 3rd cuppa, coolish here,. 39 deg...enjoy
your day.......


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING. Frost on the pumpkins this morning.... a balmy - 6. Oh happy day... A happy thought....it's going to get a whole lot colder......Has anyone ordered " Indian Summer " yet.....it's time.  ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning to you!*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Dreams can be a great learning tool. Stars will light your way,as so, you don't get lost, and ANGELS will be guiding every step........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Hey diddle diddle
The cat and the fiddle
The cow jumped over the moon
The little dog laughed to see such a sight
And the dish ran away with the spoon.
_Good night boys and girls...._


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 128646


*I get a buzz out of weekends too, Wrennie. *


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Saturday already, again, so soon. Let's ENJOY all we can and more. Hope the day is good to all of you.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!

Enjoy your coffee and your memories!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!
*​


----------



## Treacle

Night night


----------



## Ruthanne

good evening everybody~


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Evening...
*


----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 128701Night night


*"And what have I told you about not washing behind your ears, m'lad?"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning all,*

*Mmmm, that was a luvly cuppa tea, and d'ya  know what, I'm sat here in awe, listening to the 'West Atlantic Choir', hundreds of our American members, snoring away in unison. Every morning, I pick up my breakfast spoon and use it like a baton to direct this wonderful sound that drifts over the waves to delight our lug'oles.*

*Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING. Our day to rest, replenish, and to use our quality time for what makes you HAPPY. ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!

*


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## RubyK




----------



## hawkdon

Good Sunday morning to all !!!!


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS will come to settle you in, and give you your most wanted dream........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum;


----------



## MickaC

Good Monday Morning. Hope the weekend was good to all. Time to see what this week will bring us. ENJOY yourselves and others.


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> Good morning forum;
> 
> View attachment 128994



CeeCee. I noticed your comment. Are you back? I’ve missed your comments.


----------



## CeeCee

Pappy said:


> CeeCee. I noticed your comment. Are you back? I’ve missed your comments.



Thanks Pappy, I’m back for now.

Nice to see some old friends and also see many new faces that I hope to get to know better.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hawkdon

Nite All.....have not been hundred percent for couple days so
haven't been here much....have a good evening~!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Nite All.....have not been hundred percent for couple days so
> haven't been here much....have a good evening~!!!


Take care @hawkdon. Hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## RadishRose

Good night Friends


----------



## MickaC

Wouldn't be sad, if there weren't any ANGELS, to guide our ways, to protect us, to carry us to our DREAMS.......Wouldn't be sad, if we couldn't experience DREAMS.......Don't worry.......no one will take our ANGELS and DREAMS away.......They're in our souls and hearts......so DEEP and CHERISHED...........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all....sleep peacefully.




_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Treacle

It's Tuesday Hoorah!! Good afternoon all.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your sleep went well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning!


*50 big pumpins standing in the rain,*
*50 big pumpkins standing in the rain,
one disappered, and was never seen again,
now there's 49 pumpkins standing in the rain.

49 big pumpkins standing in the rain,
49 big pumpkins standing in the rain,
one fell in the loo, and someone pulled the chain,
now there's 48 pumpkins standing in the rain.*

*Finish the verse off if you feel inclined.  

Enjoy your day, my lovely pumpkin pals.....*


----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 129144It's Tuesday Hoorah!! Good afternoon all.


*"Erm, hello in there, would you please get a move on, I need to go, I can 'bearly' keep it in!"*


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning! Have some fun today.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle

Night night all


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

View attachment 129279 ANGELS are in high demand......As it should be.......Whenever they're with you, you can on the most loving DREAMS and PEACE.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## MickaC

We can always count on our ANGELS........to give you Peace of all........GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## hawkdon

Good morning from foggy liberty missouri....cold too....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Too late for a good morning but still time for a good day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

This is a first for me since i've been here.....missed good morning. Hope you're all enjoying your Wednesday.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle

Sometimes you just gotta find that place to sleep.
Hope you all have a more comfortable sleep. Night night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!
*


----------



## MickaC

Let's take special care for our ANGELS, our STARS.......and then they will forever ours........SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!





_"Just like moons and like suns,
With the certainty of tides,
Just like hopes springing high,
Still I'll rise." _- Maya Angelou


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE.......Hope your day goes well for all.


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Treacle said:


> View attachment 129549


@Treacle ~ every time I see your avatar, I smile at this cutie pie.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening...I don't know who put the words on here but...lol


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night...
*


----------



## MickaC

Life is amazing with our ANGELS by our side..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Treacle

pamelasmithwick said:


> @Treacle ~ every time I see your avatar, I smile at this cutie pie.


Thankyou @pamelasmithwick


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Happy Friday.......A beautiful balmy -9 this morning. Get ready for all your happy stuff for the weekend. ENJOY your day.


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Treacle

Afternoon all. Have a good day.
It's especially for @pamelasmithwick ☺


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hawkdon

Morning all folks, little late checking in...cold and wet here...take care.......don


----------



## PamfromTx

Treacle said:


> View attachment 129692Afternoon all. Have a good day.
> It's especially for @pamelasmithwick ☺


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, thank you @Treacle


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

RubyK said:


>


Sure hope so......


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning the wind is blowing and the temps are falling.






I hope you all have a chance to get outside and enjoy the day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. The weekend is yours.......Do what makes you happy, and stay happy. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> Good evening...I don't know who put the words on here but...lol
> 
> View attachment 129577


LOL, that's priceless!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day!*


----------



## hawkdon

Good morning folks!!! Coolish here at 39deg, no sun, ah well....


----------



## Treacle

Night night all


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well dear Friends...




May all our pains, fears, worries and loneliness disappear this night for a restful, restorative sleep.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Our ANGELS make it possible to DREAM and to see our DREAMS turn into our wishes come true......Our ANGELS blanket us with the warmth of LOVE.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning Folks...have a super good Sunday!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hoping your DREAMS went well......HOPING your ANGELS kept you safe and warm. ENJOY your day.


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night all.


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS and DREAMS are patiently waiting for these precious ones. ENJOY your Dreams Little Ones........May DREAMS and ANGELS find you and give you HAPPINESS..........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## hawkdon

Morning all folks!!! From SNOWY Liberty missouri......


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## MickaC

Happy Monday Everyone. We've had Mondays before, you know what to do. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys,*
*
It's a beautiful morning here, and I've been sat outside talking to Marmie my robin friend.
He explained why Gerty has been so 'shirty' with me these past months, apparently it's because I forgot to wish her 'Happy Hatchday' back in May, so Marmie and I have 'hatched' a plan to give her a special day. I've left her the usual chunks of marmalade toast, but I've put some shredded cheese in the little alcove she hides in when she's having a sulk.

O-oh, the lady in question has just landed on my window cill, wingtips on her hips, am I in for a b*llocking I wonder?

"Better late than never, Ferry", she said, with that hard look, "But you won't be forgiven unless I hear you sing to me."

So, clearing my throat............

"Happy Hatchday to you,
Happy Hatchday to you,
Happy Hatchday dear Gertie,
Happy Hatchday to you."

"Hmmm, I suppose that will have to do," said Gertie through a very tight beak, "But if you think you're off the hook, m'lad, you are sadly mistaken, the Happy Hatchday card was nice though and so was the 'Gertie Cake'."

She then just chomped the few nuts off the window cill, turned around, showed me her rear end and disappeared.
*
*Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!
Just back from the laundrette enjoying a second cup on this rainy Monday morning.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! *


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz

*Sweet Dreams! *​


----------



## MickaC

Our ANGELS are so softly spoken, gently arriving with our DREAMS........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> Happy Monday Everyone. We've had Mondays before, you know what to do. ENJOY your day.View attachment 130250


*MIcka, I haven't seen that picture of me and my mate for years, I was a handsome devil back then wasn't I ? Woof? *


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
There was something I wanted to tell you all, but my one grey cell hasn't woken up yet.........mmmm, now what was it.........mmmm.........no, you've all heard the joke about the pawnbroker and the mermaid.........now what was it............well, I suppose it will come back to me.

I was up before the larks this morning, and sitting there, swigging my big mug of tea and looking out of the window, I thought, "Those shrubs need a short back and sides, so I think I'll go and root out the secateurs,"

Making my way down the garden (whistling 'Return To Me') I came to the shed and opened the door, when an almighty scream rang out.

"What have I told you, Ferry, about knocking before you come in, you've caught me without my feathers on", shreaked our Gertie.

"Keep your knickers on, Gert, I've only come for the secateurs, and I have averted my gaze", said I, apologetically.

"No you haven't, you lying toad, you're blimping my reflection in that old mirror, go on, get your pruners and sod off", snarled our once again, red breasted lady robin.

I got out of there smartish I can tell you, then, pruning away at the bushes and again whistling 'Return To Me', I heard Gertie shout, "Don't you know any other tunes?"

Enjoy your day, playmates.  *


----------



## Lewkat

Good morning world.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning Everyone...hope you all have a great day today!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. If the day is looking somewhat dull, feel free to liven things up. Have a good one.


----------



## Treacle

We all need a little help sometimes!!!! Good afternoon all.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*​


----------



## RadishRose

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night People!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

These sleepy heads didn't quite make it to bed. Started DREAMS early.....No fear....No worries.....ANGELS will find them......STARS will be shining on them........SLEEP WELL......GOOD NITE.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Treacle

Afternoon all


----------



## MickaC

How are all you good people this morning. HAPPY i hope......Keep staying safe and well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CeeCee

Wasn‘t on the last couple days and just scrolled thru all the lovely posts.  Will go back later when I have an hour and “like” etc.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne

I hope everyone's afternoon is bright with some sunshine~Good afternoon..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

*  Must be sharing DREAMS.......By the look on their little faces, ANGELS must have given these little ones happy, peaceful DREAMS..........*_ *GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.*_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle

It's good to share.  Good morning all


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 130628
> *"I wonder if, Micka, has found our poo in the kitchen yet?"*
> 
> *"We, and the whole street will hear about when she does."*


----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 130662
> *"Mam, will you just hold your horses for a minute, I'm not Hopalong Cassidy!" *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Ferocious

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 130682
> 
> 
> 
> *"Oops, a love child, perhaps."*


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 130735


*"And thanks for the loan of the shades, Ferry." *


----------



## Liberty

*Good morning forum friends!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY. Are you all ready for HALLOWEEN........Going to be a busy day......Full Moon, second one this month...... Time Change.......Halloween.......WOW......Very busy. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Senior Forums!*​


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon on this very rainy day...


----------



## hawkdon

Hi y'all!! Sorta gloomy 44 deg in missouri, sun trying to peek out...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Friends.


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS will be with you, through the nite, feel the warmth, see the light from the stars.......TILL MORNING.


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/80924124543248404/


----------



## RadishRose

pamelasmithwick said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/80924124543248404/


Too cute!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning~


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Treacle




----------



## MickaC

Happy Halloween Eve.......Don't forget.......halloween is the one day we can take our masks off and scare the world......but......let's not forget to put it back on after.......lol...lol... ENJOY your Friday.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks....Halloween Eve is it? Enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning, time for breakfast.


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 130943


*Absolutely beautiful.............born in a sardine factory I presume. *


----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 131109


*Y'gunna cut y'self in 'arf if y'not careful, luv.*


----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 131120


*Where've you been all my life darlin'.......*


----------



## Ferocious

*Good afternoon, girls and boys,*
*
THe postman came earlier, he's a good whistler like me, but when he saw me, he said, "I see you've got your Halloween mask on then."

"No", I said, "I always look like this." 
*
*Enjoy your evening, playmates. *


----------



## Treacle

Love, Patience, Understanding and Tolerance. If only humans could be the same on occasions!!! Just a night thought. Sleep well all.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

DREAMS BLESS us unconditionally......All who can DREAM......From the tiniest one with feathers......to the largest that walk our EARTH. DREAM with PEACE in your SOUL, and rewards will be yours....GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren

Have a great weekend and enjoy this evening’s Blue Moon


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 131177
> *"I love you dearly, Rover, but will you move your head away, you've been licking your a**e and your breath stinks!!"  *


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*"Come along children, drink this up, you'll feel wonderful afterwards.......and it didn't do me any harm."*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

View attachment 131295  GOOD SATURDAY MORNING. Be a kid at heart, and have some Halloween fun today. Have a good SPOOKY DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## hawkdon

*Bah Humbug!!!!! lol......*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle

Night night all.
Especially for @Ferocious  ☺


----------



## Wren




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## fancicoffee13

Had a productive day for Saturday and general house cleaning and doing laundry.  Have a good night and turn your clocks backward one hour.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky

Have a good night, everyone. I hope I get a better sleep than I did last night!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Let's all dream of a better November. Good night!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Such an amazing moon it is tonite. It's brilliant lite help the ANGELS and STARS to their destinations and to all the living life in the world. GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Good morning !


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

Happy Sunday, folks...hope you have a great day!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again. Another month of time made an exit. Beautiful lite sky from an amazing moon. Hope all enjoyed the extra hour of DREAMS. ENJOY your SUNDAY.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning all....one clock changed, one to go LOL..........


----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 131374
> *"Oooooh, I luv the smell of treacle......but it makes me paws stick together."*


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 131406


*I wuvs you too sweetheart.....was that your dinner I just ate?*


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> Have a good night, everyone. I hope I get a better sleep than I did last night!
> View attachment 131430


*Dreaming.......*

*"Mmmmmm.......you are one classy lassie.....Lassie."*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle

Night Night all.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

With the LOVE from GOD, ANGELS, and our DREAMS.....we're assured to never be ALONE...........GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Fresh snow and hot coffee this morning.




Enjoy your day!


----------



## Ferocious

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 131586


*Yikes!!! I keep stabbing the top and bottom of my mouth with these new teeth. *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
I've just come in from the garden......and that little madam robin, Gertie, she really is testing my patience.

"Isn't it about time you got off that fat backside of yours and started sweeping the leaves up, the place looks like a pig-sty", she demanded.

"I do have other, important things to attend to, Gertie", I retorted.

"Yes, I know, I've seen you through the window.......sitting on your fat backside, at your computer, talking to all those 'Good Morningers' on SF", she said, taking her usual pose with wingtips on hips.

I left her some mamalade toast and came back in.......I don't know why I do it......she doesn't pay any rent.

*
*Enjoy your day, playmates.........Hmmm.......I might go and brush up some of those leaves. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mr. Ed

It's snowing in New York State


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning all!  Going shopping today...enjoy!*


----------



## hawkdon

Morening all folks, from a cold Liberty Missouri, 32 deg....brrrrr


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

We still have a world to greet everyday..... such as it is.....let's keep trying to help get our world back in some sort of a way, that life can carry on more positive.......ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Treacle

Oooh that is so good it's sending me to sleep. Night night all.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night and pleasant dreams my friends.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Wren




----------



## MickaC

Ours DREAMS are maybe some of the best JOURNEYS we travel with all the STARS and ANGELS to keep us safe.....and to be sure we return from our DREAMS, HAPPY and CONTENT.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## MickaC

It's such an amazing nite out.....going to go outside to enjoy the stars, moon, and ANGELS at work.


----------



## Ruthanne

Liberty said:


> *Good morning all!  Going shopping today...enjoy!*
> 
> View attachment 131603


I wish they had those when I went shopping last would have saved me a lot of grief


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and please take the time to vote!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Treacle

Good afternoon all


----------



## Aunt Bea

Treacle said:


> View attachment 131758 Good afternoon all


He knows how hard it is to find a good dentist!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Good afternoon all. Forgot i scheduled an update for this morning,took a while, so i just went to do my muffins, and morning cleaning chores. A beautiful +16 and sunny. We're definitely enjoying Mother Nature's happy mood. Hope you're all having a good day.......Enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

In a world that is crazy at the moment, I give you a moment's peace and beauty... enjoy and sleep well


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


I'm going to need quite a few as I just woke up from a nap and only God knows when I'll get back to sleep..lol


----------



## MickaC

If you've ever had the most AMAZING DREAM, and want to Dream it again......Find your HEART......that's where it can be found......Our Hearts are never too full for our ANGELS and DREAMS........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Still up watching the results of the 2020 elections....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*And a very good Morning to all!*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ken N Tx said:


>


Bugs is scratching in the wrong place, Ken.

At least that's not where my husband scratches in the morning.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Another great day unfolding......Thank you......MOTHER NATURE.......Do whatever crazy things you want and makes you laugh. we all need that. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning America!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> I'm going to need quite a few as I just woke up from a nap and only God knows when I'll get back to sleep..lol


@Ruthanne , too many?


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Treacle

Time to sleep. Good night all


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> @Ruthanne , too many?


no, that's not too many...I'll need them again well into the morning when I'm trying to sleep again...I napped again


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night Forum!
*


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night, peaceful dreams.




_


----------



## MickaC

This little PRECIOUS said it all.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL......Let the ANGELS dance their way into your HEART........MIND........and SOUL.


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/37928821850766102/


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*And a  Beautiful Good Morning to all out here in "Forum Friend Land".
*


----------



## MickaC

Thursday here already.........the day to practise what you want to do on Friday......so ......you don't waste Friday, or the weekend.......PRACTISE makes PERFECT. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 132016


*"I know how you feel, Tiddles, I don't like coffee either, come over here, little girl, and have a swig of, Ferry's tea."*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 132038
> *"Woo hoo!! Can't wait till tomorrow, Honeybunch, gizza a kiss." *


----------



## Ferocious

*Good afternoon playmates,*
*
This is one lovely mug of tea....... mmmmm.........it takes away all the woes of the world........hold on, what's going on outside?  I'd better go and see.

"What's going on, Gertie, why are there so many of you robins barricading my doorway?"

"This, my lad, is the 'Red Breasted Brigade of Britain', we're assembled here to stop you and those secateurs from lopping off any more of our perches", said a very stern looking, Gertie.

"But, Gertie lass, the bushes were getting too 'leggy' and top heavy, and most people and robins know that a bit of pruning actually does the plants a lot of good", I replied.

"Ferry, Ferry, Ferry, pruning is one thing, but amputatation of healthy branches is reckless and stupid", retorted, Gertie, with all her robin friends nodding in agreement, "You will have to clear all that junk out of the shed before the weekend, because we're going to use the shed as a barracks and headquarters, have you got that?"

"Hmmmm, well I suppose I'd better get started", I moaned, "I see Marmaduke is keeping out of your way, Gertie, is that him hiding at the top of that Scots Pine?"

Enjoy your day my friends, and remember, don't go upsetting any robins. 
*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Treacle

Night night all.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

The Moon Fairies say Goodnight.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight, pleasant dreams...




_


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS, STARS, and the MOON will always be there to keep you from falling.......ANGELS with their WINGS......STARS with their LIGHT......MOON with their MAGIC.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*A wonderful Friday going out to you all...enjoy!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING. IT'S HERE !!!!!!!! Got all practised up yesterday for today.....no wasted time on dumb stuff for the weekend........will get back to that stuff on Monday. ENJOY your FRIDAY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*​


----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning!*​
> View attachment 132197


*I don't beleaf it.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle

Good Evening everyone best to be friends in this world!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL......Knowing our ANGELS will always do the best for us, with all the LOVE your HEART and SOUL can hold.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ferocious

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 132214


*And I've just far**d too.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*

Gertie just flitted in, plonked her feathery backside on my table and started helping herself to my breckie.

She told me that she had been visiting her friends down the lane, and saw a rabbit with gout come out of the bushes to cross the road,

"Hang on, Gert, how do you know that that rabbit had gout", I asked?

"Because, Ferry me lad, the bunny had bandages on his back legs and he had crutches under his arms.........and here's me thinking that you were one of the clever humans......thick you are.....thick", retorted my red breasted pal.

"Why are you helping yourself to my toast, Gertie-girl?"

"Mmmmm.......it always tastes better somehow when I pinch it, Ferry lad......'ave y'gorrenny more?" 


Enjoy your day, playmates.   
*


----------



## Treacle

*Good Morning All*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your sleep was good to all. ENJOY whatever you decide to do. Your time is IMPORTANT TIME. Have a great day.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Aunt Bea

Treacle said:


> *Good Morning All*
> 
> View attachment 132308


@Gary O', are you missing a shoe?


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> @Gary O', are you missing a shoe?


No, but I'll take it

Mine are building up a resistance to Shoo Goo


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Afternoon!
*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle

When it's time for bed, you just have to go. Sleep well dear friends.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

All the great gifts in the world has a purpose.......the MOON,the SUN, the STARS, the ANGELS, DREAMS.......and now it's the MOON, STARS, ANGELS and DREAMS to start their purpose for our peaceful nite journey. GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*'Nite...

*


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary O' , here's the other one. Sleep well, all.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

_*Have a Fabulous Sunday, Forum Friends!*_


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning...enjoy the day.*​


----------



## hawkdon

Morning all folks!!!! Trust this day will find you well and ready
for the day!!!!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING TO ALL. Hope DREAMS of all were good to you. Hold all that goodness for your day today. ENJOY.


----------



## RubyK

Good Morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea

A busy day brought an early night.





Sleep tight don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Treacle

Night all.


----------



## Lewkat

Good night and God bless.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Hope your voyage gives you awesome DREAMS, shared with your ANGEL. Hope that your voyage prepares you for the best tomorrow and endless tomorrows. GOOD NITE.   SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Treacle

Good Morning all.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Monday.........it's always here......same time......same day......
Could use a lot more Sundays........OH.......Right.......Retired.......Everyday can be Sunday if we want. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning friends!


----------



## hawkdon

Good Morning all, from cloudy Missouri...65 deg tho, that helps...


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea

Have a good night!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

The DARKNESS has her arms around you.......the MOON and STARS light helps you find your way to your DREAM getaway. DREAMS are MAGIC......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Treacle

Morning all. Just a few stretches to get me started!!!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sleep well and sweet dreams.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> *Goodnight everyone, sleep well and sweet dreams.*
> 
> View attachment 132756


This post photo sent me to an awesome trance......so calming and peaceful.......LOVE it.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL . - 16 out. Does anyone want to come over and play in the snow and C-----O-----L-------D. Thought so. I know many of you are a lot warmer than here........Can i get your address. . ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hawkdon

gOOD morning from a coolish liberty mo, 45deg, rains just
stopped......


----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> This post photo sent me to an awesome trance......so calming and peaceful.......LOVE it.


That makes me so happy.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle

Okay Okay I'm going to sleep!!!! Night Night all.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hawkdon

that is so cute!!!


----------



## Lewkat

Treacle said:


> View attachment 132806Okay Okay I'm going to sleep!!!! Night Night all.


This is so precious Treacle.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

DREAMS are for EVERY CREATURE on this EARTH. STARS belong to all. Hush....Don't want to wake up any DREAMS...........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sleep well everyone.  Now I have to get to catching up here...took a little break.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!

A day of remembrance and thanks to all of the brave men and women that have served in our nation's armed forces.



_“Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free.”_ - Ronald Reagan


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 132771
> *"Hmmm.....looks like 'Brass Monkey' weather there, Our Kid, I hope you've got that scarf wrapped around y'plums."  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams.

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING to ALL who are here and FREE.......GOOD MORNING to ALL who are FREE that are only with us through MEMORIES. You've paid the ultimate price for our FREEDOM. THANK YOU.........Don't take any day of FREEDOM for granted........HAVE a GOOD DAY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning, have fun today!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning: on my walk this morning....


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Good morning: on my walk this morning....
> 
> View attachment 132918


Can i get your address...........Looks like my kind of place to live.


----------



## Treacle

Night Night all


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well dear friends...


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> Sleep well dear friends...


I love this.   How I wish life could be that simple, again.


----------



## MickaC

The 11th hour....the 11 day.....the 11th month......Honouring our HEROES, PAST and PRESENT is not just 1 day a year, but all of the 365 days of the year. Having PEACE is what you all DESERVE. GOOD NITE HEROES.....SLEEP, REST in PEACE.......NOW and FOREVER.........................GOOD NITE EVERYONE.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

*Happy Thursday, folks.  Enjoy your day!*


----------



## MickaC

Winter has arrived again.....about 3 inches.....not a flake blowing. Hope all had a peaceful nite. ENJOY your Thursday everyone.


----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> *Good night dear friends sleep well and sweet dreams.
> 
> View attachment 133081*


It happened again......So MAGICALLY PEACEFUL.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Treacle

Helping those to wind down for the evening or get going for the day. Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening, Good day, Good night. Lovely .......


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, all.


----------



## MickaC

Hope the day was good to everyone.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WEll.


----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Good night, all.
> View attachment 133190


So awesome.......feels like you're right there.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 133120
> *You've been on the tiles with Sylvester again, Tiddles, don't tell me you haven't, because you've got his belly fur all over your back.  *


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> Good night, all.
> View attachment 133190


*Please, DO NOT fall asleep, or you'll end up with more than a black eye.*


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 133212


*Are we going somewhere special today, Pumkin? *


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning!


*Bea, you lovely minx, thank you for reminding me, not that I'm superstitious or anything silly like that..........hmmmm...........now where did I put my rabbit's foot...........and look at that black cat, well, it didn't cross my path, instead it's walking away from me showing me it's rear eye.........I think I'll say in today..........not that I'm supersitious of course. *


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning friends... have a loverly day!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE......put your ladders, mirrors and black cats away today......other than that.....we're good to go.........ENJOY your day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

I hope this evening is a good one for all.  Just got my phone and internet service back on...yay...


----------



## Treacle

Night night all. Be gentle in thought and action.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

DREAM WELL.........Hang on to your ANGELS..........SLEEP WELL.......GOOD NITE.


----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## Wren

Enjoy the weekend everybody

I intend to !


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 133384


*Hmmmm.......does that mean I can go wild today then, Lew? *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning: Last night launch was so pretty.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY ALL....Sit back and ENJOY, RELAX, be HAPPY. Do all your favorite YOU things. Have a good one.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks, hope it is a great day for you all !!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Treacle

Night night all. Sleep well.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmmm.......does that mean I can go wild today then, Lew? *


Don't you always, Ferry?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening!


----------



## RadishRose

Stopping by to wish you a good night....


----------



## MickaC

No worries......Your ANGELS and DREAMS to will be right behind you waiting for that dance.........GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> View attachment 133473 No worries......Your ANGELS and DREAMS to will be right behind you waiting for that dance.........GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


I dedicate this song to you, Micka!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 133430
> 
> *"Whatever you do, Mrs Moon, please...........don't sneeze."*


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 133473
> *"Put your boots on, Micka, if you plan to  dance on the sharp, pointed parts. *


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning girls and boys,*
*
Well I've seen rain and I've seen heavy rain, but I'd swear that there were zillions of people perched on my roof pouring buckets of the stuff past my window.........oh, and look, I've now got my very own little stream running down the path, carrying leaves and twigs and........blimey, that's my watering can disappearing through the gateway. 

I suppose I'd better go and feed the robins...........hmmmm, no need to go looking for them, they're perched like book-ends on the window cill, Marmaduke in his Sou-wester hat and Gertie sporting a new multi-coloured brolly............o-oh, groan, she's got that look on her beak. 
*
*Would you believe it, the sun has just come out, enjoy your day playmates.  *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Aunt Marg said:


> I dedicate this song to you, Micka!


LOVE IT.........THANKS .........


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Enjoy your coffee and your day!*






_*"The happiest people don't have the best of everything, they make the best of everything.” - *_*Oprah Winfrey*
​


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your SUNDAY EVERYONE. Be GOOD to YOURSELF.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 133595


But my "day" has just begun...  Just started doing a few fun things!


----------



## Autumn

Good night everyone...


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS and STARS are waiting, ENJOY........SLEEP WELL......GOOD NITE.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning SF!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.
*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*A Good Morning to All!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. A new start to a new week. As time goes by, our hopes get higher, let's keep those hopes up. If caffeine doesn't help......try WINE. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hawkdon

Morning all earlywormer's!! Make it a great day!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK

*HAVE* *A GOOD NIGHT!*


----------



## MickaC

We are grateful to have our ANGELS to keep our souls, minds, and hearts, embracing us with LOVE, PEACE, and HEAVENLY DREAMS...........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Treacle

Good afternoon everyone. We're in lockdown!!


----------



## Liberty

Good Morning From Texas


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all of you. Got Monday over with.....now time to work on Tuesday. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

REST your SOUL, your MIND, your BODY, on the LOVE of your ANGEL.........GOOD NITE .........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lakeland living

A cool morning here, -6 power back on after 3 days. Life is good. Thousands are still out of power , over 400 power poles
snapped off. Good thoughts to those still in the dark.


----------



## Liberty

*And a very good morning to you, all.  May your day be pleasant and enjoyable!*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Well......Wednesday again......and what does that mean......pretty much, NOTHING.    Hope you're all keeping safe and well, please continue to do so.......ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle

Good night all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Friends!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning dear friends, wishing you a beautiful day.*


----------



## MickaC

The MOON is our keeper of light......to be sure that our DREAMS will find us in the NIGHT. GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren

Morning everybody, have a good day


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Treacle

Good Morning Friends.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope the day unfolds to be a happy one for all. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

A Good Foggy Texas Morning to you all...our Sugar Maple trees are coloring up, nicely though.


----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> Good morning:
> 
> View attachment 134111


Wonder what kind of dog that is...a Wolfhound of some kind, a Borzoi maybe or a Silken Windhound?  We had a Borzoi years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## hawkdon

Good morning all folks....have a great day why don'tya?!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS bring ENDLESS MAGIC for only you can see and feel. STARS bring us light so we can see the MAGIC.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

_It's a fabulous night for a Moon Dance_





​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good Night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

Good morning to you all...have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## MickaC

Let's try to do what we can do, to make ourselves HAPPY.  ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Wren




----------



## MickaC

The company of ANGELS is truly the joy we can't deny.......Falling into a peaceful nite is our reward from the ANGELS, the STARS, our CREATOR.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

And a good Saturday morning to you all!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hoping that you find those happy feelings today and all the tomorrows......they are there. ENJOY your day.......Please stay SAFE and WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle

Good night everyone. Hope you are able to sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening all!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night to all even though I'm not ready to hit the hay yet!  Looks like this cat is though..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

I forgot to say have a...


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

That time of day again.....but......don't ever worry that your nite will be lonely.......with the MOON, the STARS, and ANGELS, and DREAMS. We will never be alone......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night sweet friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Wren

Morning all, enjoy a nice cosy Sunday !

,


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> Morning all, enjoy a nice cosy Sunday !
> 
> , View attachment 134658


*That's not your toast burning, Wrennie, it's your tootsies. *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Sunday..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope everyone's sleep went well......if you're still sleeping, please continue. Hope this new week unfolds to be a good one for all. Find that relaxing button, and click......Relax and have a great Sunday.


----------



## Treacle

Make Sunday a good day. click on pics.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Good Morning Sunday..


*Hmmmm........I've never been that lucky, Ruth......but I live in hope.....*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hawkdon

Morning all peeps!!!! Have a great day...ya'hear!!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all, pleasant dreams...




_


----------



## MickaC

When the Stars have our full attention.......we see so many STARS........and.......those STARS hold our fondest memories of our Love ones passed....and our Faithful, Unconditional, ones passed.
STARS, SUN, and the the MOON can give so much to our minds, soul, and heart.GOOD NITE...........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and make that final shopping list!


----------



## Treacle

Happy Monday all


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## hawkdon

So, here we are again!!!! Happy Monday!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.......I have a great idea........let's take Monday, and move it to just before Thursday, could be a much better place for it........and what do we do with the leftover 3 days........BEATS ME.......LOL.....LOL......Looks good on paper. ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 134926


*Mmmmm........it's called 'tea', PB..........milk and 2 sugar, please. *


----------



## Treacle

Night night all. To Sleep , Perchance To Dream..........if only!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams...




_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose

Such  lovely dream....


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS have a very big job.......Keeping our DREAMS, so there never leave us....... Giving us the SPARKLE in our eyes and the love in our HEARTS.       GOOD NITE        SLEEP WELL


----------



## Tish

_*Good night friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.

*_


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 135047





MickaC said:


> *Hmmmm..........It would be nice if one of those Angels would come and lay beside me and share a game of dominoes.   *


----------



## Ferocious

Tish said:


> _*Good night friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.
> 
> View attachment 135052*_


*Tish, TISH, TISH, wake up lass, your water tank has sprung a leak and your 'ouse is flooded. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>


*Woof!  *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning...see the straw hat and sunglasses inside the leaves?  That's me!
We have beautiful leave color here now...have a wonderful day, all!*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL TUESDAYERS......... Attitude this cute can create a lot of smiles.......keep those smiles. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 135070


*I hope those knots are good, Lew.   *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning......late morning here


----------



## Tish

_*Good morning every one, have a blessed beautiful day.

*_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Sleep peacefully with your ANGEL and your DREAMS..........


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning...this little guy's just waking up...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your last-minute shopping!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning enjoy your coffee and your last-minute shopping!


No shopping out for me this week...I drove past the grocery store--wanted to get eggs--but I decided not to because the store's parking lot was jammed packed.  Uh-uh, I only go when there's just a few cars in the lot.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Hope all have a great day. Many are probably busy getting ready for Turkey Day. Saw some turkeys going down the street this morning........think they're looking for a place to go for turkey dinner. ENJOY.


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning...this little guy's just waking up...
> 
> View attachment 135300


*"Oooooooooooh well, another day, another dollar!" *


----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 135178


*"You didn't put any sugar in me cocoa, Lew!" *


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning enjoy your coffee and your last-minute shopping!


*"Hmmm....now that I've taken the kitchen sink out of my basket.........I'll have room for that new fridge!"*


----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 135303 Enjoy the day.


*"And tomorrow, I want pilchards.......or else!"*


----------



## hawkdon

Woweee, it's Wednesday, T'ksgiving Eve!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

I'm a little late with the good morning greeting.  Hello, everyone!  Have a great day.


----------



## Treacle

Have a great day everyone on Thanksgiving day tomorrow. Just a little warning!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night all!

*


----------



## MickaC

MOON to SMILE at YOU........The STARS to lite your journey........and DREAMS to fill your HEART...SOUL....and MIND........DREAMS have no limits......Dream EVERYTHING that takes you to your HAPPY PLACE.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ferocious

Tish said:


> View attachment 135363


*I wish they'd go and play 'table-tennis' somewhere else.*


----------



## Ferocious

pamelasmithwick said:


> I'm a little late with the good morning greeting.  Hello, everyone!  Have a great day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 135364


*"My eye isn't 'arf sore......well, I am a Peeping Tom!"*


----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 135384


*"I wouldn't come too close if I was you..........I've got awful wind!"*


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> View attachment 135452


*"It's just not fair!"  "I set the co-ordinates of the 'Tardis' to **'that place where I'm rich* *and skinny and people don't piss me off'**, but instead, I had to listen to an owl doing 397 choruses of 'Ave Maria' through the vent in my bedroom." 

Enjoy your day Girls and Boys.   *


----------



## Tish

Ferocious said:


> *I wish they'd go and play 'table-tennis' somewhere else.*


But they love you Ferocious LOL


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day!




_"Give thanks not just on Thanksgiving Day, but every day of your life. Appreciate and never take for granted all that you have."
 - _Catherine Pulsifer


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning and a Happy Thanksgiving to You!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.........We don't need to be told to be thankful on a certain day.......i'm sure we're all thankful EVERYDAY......Please continue EVERYDAY. Today's more thankful for so many of you. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Lewkat

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hawkdon

Gobble, Happy Thanksgiving all @@@@


----------



## RubyK

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO MY FRIENDS ON SENIOR FORUMS. STAY SAFE.



*


----------



## Ruthanne

RubyK said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO MY FRIENDS ON SENIOR FORUMS. STAY SAFE.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving to you also!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> View attachment 135588


That is so beautiful especially with those beautiful birds.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Enjoy the rest of the day/evening, wherever you are in the world


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Moon. Goodnight Everyone


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night All...May Your Best Dreams Come True!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE to ALL..........Hope your day was good to you.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> That is so beautiful especially with those beautiful birds.


So happy it brought you joy.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, Sleep well and have blessed dreams.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE.......With this much CUTENESS, you can't be anything but HAPPY. ENJOY your day. STAY WELL and SAFE.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a lovely day everybody! 

*


----------



## hawkdon

Have Happy Friday Please!!!!!!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night all.  I am home from my son's until Christmas now.


----------



## MickaC

MOTHER NATURE even has ANGELS.... GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning time to pick out the perfect Christmas tree.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 135924   MOTHER NATURE even has ANGELS.... GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


Oh my, those 2 birds look almost exactly how 2 of mine have looked.  One was Lucy and the other was Alice.  Beautiful!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning, I've always loved the mountains--they can be breathtaking....


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Gemma




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MickaC

Hope you all enjoyed your sleep. A nice day unfolding. No sense rushing, take time for you and ENJOY.


----------



## Treacle

Enjoy the evening friends.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great weekend!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

All i think with this one is......The most AMAZING, PEACEFUL, JOURNEY we are TRAVELING.............GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning SF people!  Let's hope today Will be a good one....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*A happy Sunday morning to all!*


----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> *Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.
> 
> View attachment 136200*


OMG Tish..........can't stop watching this..........AMAZING........LOVE.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all. Have a relaxing and peaceful day. ENJOY what maks you HAPPY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night folks.  Enjoy that full moon out there.


----------



## RadishRose

Enjoy a restful night


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Along with the STARS and MOON.......ANGELS will soon be there......all to make a calming nite.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

_*Good night sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

Another week gone.......a new one arrives.......hopefully getting closer to our new life, new dreams and our new future.  ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening folks--it is raining here and it's soon expected to turn into a snow storm...not sure how much we'll get over here on the lake, though...sometime tomorrow or Wed. we'll know.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night!  Sleep tight and don't let those bedbugs bite!


----------



## Wren

December 1st, I hope it’s a good month for all


----------



## MickaC

We would miss so much, if we didn't have our NITE......our DREAMS........our ANGELS.......the kind of loneliness we would not want to feel. GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night sweet friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning-it's snowing out there alright...it's accumulating, too...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.........Happened again.......Loss of PAST.....Arrival of FUTURE......Let's hope there is so much HAPPINESS, we overflow with HAPPY. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Treacle

It works!!! Night night all!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx

RubyK said:


>


Love this!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

During these most trying times......Magic would be so welcome......calling all......STARS......MOON.......and our most BELOVED ANGELS. In need of all. We can always count on them to give peace to our MIND.....SOUL.....and HEART..........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, Sleep well and sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. I wonder, whoever came up with the phrase HUMP DAY, did they get rich for it........doesn't take much to amuse me . ENJOY your Wednesday.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle

He used to be the 'underdog'- still is I guess !!!!. Sleep well all.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

We are all held by the higher power.......GOD......ANGELS.......STARS.......The MOON.......And our DREAMS of STRENGTH.......We are been held with all in our DREAMS of PEACE and CONTENTMENT..........GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Wren




----------



## hollydolly

..*.have a super day whatever you're doing my friends.... *


----------



## Ferocious

Treacle said:


> View attachment 136908


*"Hmmmm......this is no good, I'll have to ask, Treacle for a towel." *


----------



## Ferocious

Liberty said:


> View attachment 136851


*"You can come home anytime you like, Gertie." *


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>


*"Erm, you have some explaining to do, HollyDollyGirl..........how did you manage to get my photo?"*


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Another project......Make today the best that you can.....we need a lot more " BEST DAYS ". ENJOY your DAY........STAY SAFE.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning to You!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle

Ferocious said:


> *"Hmmmm......this is no good, I'll have to ask, Treacle for a towel." *


That can be arranged!!!!!


----------



## Treacle

Night night all.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS are waiting.......DREAMS are waiting......The NITE is waiting.
Time to start the journey.........no detours in this DREAM.......Straight to PEACE and HAPPINESS.........SLEEP WELL........DREAM WELL.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Friday has arrived.......CHOCOLATE anyone........ENJOY your day.......We can find good in our days......let's try to continue to find those GOOD days.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 137016


*"Help!"  Get Me Out!"  "I'm standing in poo!" *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 137102


*"I think we're gonna have to build an igloo, Fred"*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 137107


*"Hmmm.....a nice cheese sandwich would round things off lovely, Lew, make one for yourself too."  *


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>


*"You're gonna found our just how 'awesome', mate, when Holly sees you swigging her coffee."*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Enjoy your day!

*


----------



## hawkdon

Happy Friday folks!!!!!


----------



## Lewkat

Have a great weekend, Hawk.


----------



## Treacle

Have a peaceful night wherever you put your head down!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

So many WONDERS of the WORLD. They can be so calming. Your ANGELS are ready to take you to the WONDERS............        GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren

Have a great weekend everybody, this is what I’ll be doing today !


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have blessed dreams.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

I've finally been getting up early in the day the past few days--I like it but don't know how long that will last


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was kind to all. ENJOY your day with what makes you happy.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hawkdon

Morning peeoples........wakey wakey......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle

Sometimes we all might need a little help. A big thank you for those who help us!! Night night all


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

KEEP WARM with your ANGEL...........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> Have a great weekend everybody, this is what I’ll be doing today !
> View attachment 137352


*"Hmmm....I don't watch 'I'm a celebrity, get me out of here', but I will now that you're in it, Wrennie."
"Oh, and don't go swarming about in them there beetles, they bite in the most awkward places." *


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> I've finally been getting up early in the day the past few days--I like it but don't know how long that will last
> 
> View attachment 137368


*"Hmmmm.....I've just filled me beak with a beaker of tea.....luverly.......ooze a pretty boy then?" *


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>


*"The answer is NO, you've been to the park already....and don't be giving me the 'sorrowful' eyes routine, it won't work...........oh alright then."*


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys,*

*Just opened the curtains and Gertie is bopping all the place, and Marmie.....singin'?  Have a look for yourself.*






*Enjoy your day playmates. *


----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 137390


*"Did I ever tell you that I once played Mr Ed on the TV?"*

*"So far, 9 times already, today."   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE........ENJOY all the SHINING you have within you. If the light bulb burned out.......replace it.......Have an enjoyable day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/402931497914212046/


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning to you all!*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Treacle

Have a peaceful night all.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS sending out STARS and DREAMS for us to catch and hold forever.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good Night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning from Gertie, our back door garden spider, who is weaving yet another cocoon full of eggs...this makes 5 this fall!*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY you know what day. Another week upon us. Hope all slept well.......and keeping well and safe. ENJOY your Monday.


----------



## Ruthanne

We have a little snow this morning..I'm waiting till it gets a bit warmer to go out there!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS LOVE......HEAVENLY BLESSINGS.......MAGICAL DREAMS. Makes for the perfect NIGHT and BLISSFUL SLEEP...........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope everything is good with all. Sleep seems to vanish......days seem to vanish. Do what makes you happy everyday. CHOCOLATE makes me happy everyday. . ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hawkdon

Happy Tuesday!!!! I am later due to much pain, but  that's okay...


----------



## Ruthanne

hawkdon said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!! I am later due to much pain, but  that's okay...


I hope your pain goes away-- I relate.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

hawkdon said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!! I am later due to much pain, but  that's okay...


Feel better soon.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

REACH for the STARS...for the MOON....Let the NITE wrap you for a nite full of MAGICAL DREAMS........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

hawkdon said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!! I am later due to much pain, but  that's okay...


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tish

*Good night sweet friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!! I am later due to much pain, but  that's okay...


...wishing you a less painful day today @hawkdon


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYONE. Well........you know what wednesday has a name of........the hump to climb over is only as hard as we all make it......skip over it and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

Good  Morning!


----------



## hawkdon

Morning all, have a good day......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Morning all, have a good day......


Hope you're in less pain today @hawkdon


----------



## hawkdon

hollydolly said:


> Hope you're in less pain today @hawkdon


nope but thanks....it's the price of age I guess....


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> nope but thanks....it's the price of age I guess....


sorry to hear that... I think most of us have various pains.. some of us luckier than others. Hopefully you'll forget a little about the pain when you have us to keep you company


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmmm.......the Sandman is trying his best to close my eyes, so I'll bid all you girls and boys very pleasant dreams.  Goodnight playmates.  *


----------



## Pinky

An early goodnight to all. This is how it looked today:


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> An early goodnight to all. This is how it looked today:
> 
> View attachment 138366


Nite, Nite, Pinky.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, all.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!*


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS with always be with us for our DREAM ADVENTURES........GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>


*Hmmmm......now that is tough, little one, however, looking out of my window, Gertie, is filling her face on marmalade toast.*


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Guess what.......woke up this morning and it was Thursday. A crispy morning......started raining last nite at 9, then turned into snow, the snow stuck to the ice......so we don't have a skating rink.....just a light layer of snow. Getting back to Thursday.......i'm practising for Friday so i can sign off the clock tomorrow at noon......tough life. . ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Bad day, so early night.  Sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Sleep well!

*


----------



## MickaC

Time to put our day away.......make room for the nite and all the stars, for all the dreams that the ANGELS have for us...........GOOD NITE...........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> Bad day, so early night.  Sleep well.


I hope your next day will be better.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

...have a super day folks....


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning, Girls and Boys,*

*It's a grey and misty day here, cold too, time to root out my long-johns. 

Seeing as how I'm a member of the 'Bah Humbug Club', and also a fellow of the 'Curmudgeon Society', I will go into hibernation today and surface in the New Year, but before I go, I'd like to wish you all, good health and good cheer.*

*Take care of yourselves, Playmates. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> I hope your next day will be better.


Thanks, Tish, me too.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Every day is important, no matter what is dealt to us........make your day count.......EVERYDAY.........ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well, the owls are awake!


----------



## MickaC

Everywhere, we have and feel our ANGELS LOVE and PRESENCE. Look out your window, look to the sky, they're there blowing ANGEL KISSES to you........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep and dreams were kind to all. Do HAPPY things. ENJOY your Saturday.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning friends, wishing you a wonderful weekend.

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well Friends


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/18647785945875027/


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

OUR ANGELS are with us FOREVER.........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Goodnight dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Our first day of another week.......relax, rest our souls, minds and hearts.......a new week is opening for us. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS are waiting.......STARS are waiting.........DREAMS are waiting........no need to wait any longer.......i'm on my way with the whole world with me........Peace and Contentment are there to welcome us.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Autumn




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*A good Monday morning to you all...have a good one!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE. Mother Nature was playing with the thermostat.........-25 ........Have a good day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Hey, stop fooling around now. It's time for bed.






Sweet dreams!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Our ANGELS, STARS, MOON,and CREATOR, will make our DREAMS and WORLD WHOLE in our much needed time...........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Happy Tuesday all. I talked to Mother Nature...... she turned the thermostat up.......A better -11, light flurries. Have to be nice to her.........did you know she likes chocolate......good to remember. Stay well and safe. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*☆☆☆ Good Night ☆☆☆

*


----------



## MickaC

Good nite MOON.......good nite STARS......good night sweet little ANGEL.......GOOD NITE ALL.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY CAMEL DAY EVERYONE. Hope that camel doesn't get paid for a full week.......he only works one day. ENJOY your TIME and DAY.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

Well, all this snow that's pelting us at the moment is a week early, but it is lovely.  We're going to have a lot of drifting, power outages, etc. but I am getting tucked in  for a long winter's nap.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Dream you best DREAM.......Sleep your best SLEEP.......Shine your brightest STAR.......Glow your best MOON.........GOOD NITE.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams*.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Well, our so called big Nor'easter didn't amount to much more than 3 or 4 inches of snow.  But it is mighty cold and blustery out there.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was kind to all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

* The feeling, the sight, the sound, of CHRISTMAS..........Sends CALM and PEACE.........to our MIND, SOUL, HEART...........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. Another week coming to a close, another weekend arriving, ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........I'm waiting for Santa.........are you waiting for him too...........There's cookies..........i like cookies.........hope Santa shares cookies..........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Have a good day!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING, FRIENDS.........Hope all is well as can be with all. Maybe we can spread the so KIND FACE and EYES of our JOLLY FELLOW, We need all the kindness we can GIVE and RECEIVE. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning everyone, have a blessed day.

*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Sound asleep, enjoying all that is so ANGELIC with PEACE and SILENCE, WARM GLOW of CHRISTMAS.........GOOD NITE..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends. sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Good Sunday Morning to You All!*


----------



## MickaC

Find PEACE and CONTENTMENT and ENJOY. Have a great SUNDAY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning​


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

*I hope Santa comes pretty soon.......i'm getting very sleepy..........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea

_I hear those sleigh bells jinglin'..._


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE..........1st day of WINTER.......for some of us, 1st day of Winter arrived 2 months ago.......Hopefully it's all uphill from here.......more daylight, less darkness.......ENJOY your day.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Aunt Marg

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning, Girls and Boys,*
> 
> *It's a grey and misty day here, cold too, time to root out my long-johns.
> 
> Seeing as how I'm a member of the 'Bah Humbug Club', and also a fellow of the 'Curmudgeon Society', I will go into hibernation today and surface in the New Year, but before I go, I'd like to wish you all, good health and good cheer.*
> 
> *Take care of yourselves, Playmates. *


Going to miss you, Ferocious, but will be counting the days until your return. 

Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

So much MAGIC felt at this time of year. Take time to.......FEEL, HEAR, SEE, and IMAGINE all the MAGIC all that your HEART can hold...........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning, all!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING ALL. Time is flying by.........much excitement and twinkles from our young hearts........ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Magic awaits us this time of year..........and........this time of year Magic helps us with peace and contentment............GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Good morning forum friends!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. 2 more sleeps........and then you know what. Hopefully all can enjoy family and friends in some way.......in our HEARTS and MIND. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hi there!*


----------



## Gemma




----------



## hawkdon

Good morning all folks, have a great day @!!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Silence of wings can be the loudest silence we will ever hear. Find those WINGS and ANGELS, and follow them to PEACE and SERENITY...........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Hope sleep was well for all. Our virtual CHRISTMAS Celebrations here will be so AMAZING and WARMING to the HEART. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning dear friends, wishing you a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pinky

Tish said:


> *Good Morning dear friends, wishing you a wonderful day.*
> 
> View attachment 141444


Merry Christmas to you, @Tish .. and all our friends Down Under.


----------



## Lewkat

Good night all, peace be with you.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

*Good Night Forum... Sleep well , let visions of sugarplums dance in your heads.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Lay your head down, close your eyes, and let the magic of Christmas flow to your HEART.  Magic is REMARKABLE.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Merry Christmas enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> Merry Christmas to you, @Tish .. and all our friends Down Under.


Thank you, sweetie Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Wren

I hope you all have a wonderful  Christmas Day !


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Hope your day is filled with LOVE, SPECIAL MEMORIES, and the BEST ALL of YOU DESERVE.


----------



## RadishRose

*Merry Christmas



*


----------



## Pink Biz

*A Very Merry Christmas to the Forum!

*​


----------



## RubyK

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY FRIENDS ON SF.*

*

*


----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone, wishing you all a Merry Christmas.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

_“Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night!”_ 
- Clement Clarke Moore


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night! 

*


----------



## MickaC

Looks like Santa is getting help with the cookies. Hope your CHRISTMAS DAY was enjoyable............GOOD NITE..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from a cold Florida today:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Good morning from a cold Florida today:
> 
> View attachment 141689



...and from normal Texas


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all is well with all. BOXING DAY. Do whatever fits and pleases you. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!
*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Not in english.......but........ this little one is so adorable........you just want to curl up together and go to dreamland........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## hollydolly

* Happy Sunday everyone.... *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

The day to relax, refuel, and enjoy, and welcome a new week. Hope all are keeping safe and well. ENJOY your Sunday with what makes you content.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning to you!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The silence of the night will help you do your BEST DREAMING........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 141928


I sure hope so!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.

*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another nite of sleep accomplished sleep, another day to do. Not unhappy about Monday.........saw what i had to do today.......i'll give you a hint.........have to use a snow shovel........oh well..........ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## charry

Good Afternoon......x


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Sh................. Corgi DREAMS in progress..........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Good Night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## charry

Good morning x


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. That many HAPPY eyes has got to make you think HAPPY. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams, dear friends


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS see all.......Captures the STARS and DREAMS......to make yours DREAMS full of WISHES and our own little WORLD find PROMISE...........GOOD NITE..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*And a very good morning to you all!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Hope nite dreams were good to everyone. Countdown......to removing 2020.....Let's work together and send 2020 on it's way. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## charry

Good afternoon......Hic Hic ....


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night all!

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Dream about what makes your heart contented, happy, and filled with all that makes you, you. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

It's Thursday......it's the last day of the 2020 nightmare.......Let's remember at ONE SECOND past MIDNIGHT......WE LOCK OUR DOORS SO 2020 CAN'T GET BACK IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ENJOY your DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## hawkdon

Good Morning, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

_Good Afternoon_


----------



## Treacle

Been away for a while. Good night everyone. A big thank you to friends I did not know I had. I hope they know who they are. (M  (gal) and ) !!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Treacle said:


> View attachment 142592 Been away for a while. Good night everyone. A big thank you to friends I did not know I had. I hope they know who they are. (M (gal) and ) !!


Missed you. Happy to see you back.


----------



## MickaC

DREAM BIG......SLEEP WELL.....COUNT our ANGELS as our BELOVED Companions........GOOD NITE.


----------



## Pinky

Goodnight .. may you all sleep well, and wake to a glorious new day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Welcome back @Treacle !

Goodnight All



​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope the first sleep of 2021 was kind to you. Wishing for all of you, that 2021 will bring HAPPINESS....More GOOD days than bad ones....CLOSURE to a nightmare of 2020....FEELING GOOD ABOUT YOURSELF, ALWAYS. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

SLEEP and DREAMS can be such a perfect picture. Wonder what this little one is having for a DREAM............GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

OOPS.........i forgot to post my goodnite last nite.......must be a senior thing.


----------



## MickaC

Looking like it's going to be another nice day in CANADA.......Will be nice to get back to schedule......everyday feels like Friday since Christmas..... ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!
Plenty of rain, sleet, snow, and coffee this morning. 
Stay safe and enjoy your day!


----------



## Lewkat

Good morning, very late today.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning to you! 

*


----------



## Treacle

Night night all.


----------



## PamfromTx

Treacle said:


> View attachment 142911
> Night night all.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Mystery of the nite.......so tranquill.......so still.......so silent.......but you will always hear the silence of your ANGELS wings........because.......your hearing is in your HEART and SOUL..........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good Night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your sleep went well.........woke up to a balmy -1, and clear sky, will be another great day in Canada. Have a GREAT SUNDAY.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Treacle

Have an easy day all.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Marg said:


> Going to miss you, Ferocious, but will be counting the days until your return.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy.


*Thank you, Marg, Happy New Year, Lass.  *


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Thank you, Marg, Happy New Year, Lass.  *


Good to see you back Bill!  Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening and good nite....


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ferocious said:


> *Thank you, Marg, Happy New Year, Lass.  *


Happy New Year, Ferocious, and may 2021 bring you good Health, Happiness and joy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Treacle said:


> View attachment 143009 Have an easy day all.


Sounds like a plan that I like


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Good to see you back Bill!  Happy New Year to you!


*Happy New Year to you too, Ruth.  *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

*I can hardly keep my eyes open.
Dreams are knocking wanting in.
Will bid you GOOD NITE...........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm so thankful to be retired on this cold Monday morning.  
Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys *
*
Hey, Bea, it may comfort you to know that it is just as cold on this side of the pond, wrap up warm, lass.

I'm just about to don an Eskimo suit to put over my other Eskimo suit, which is over my inside Eskimo suit.........me toes are still like frozen carrots though. 
*
*Happy New Year to you all, playmates. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

Welcome back, Ferocious and Happy New Year.


----------



## Ferocious

*Mmmmm.......thank you, Lew, I've made a 'big' pot of tea, I hope you've brought the mince pies.  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Ferocious said:


> *Mmmmm.......thank you, Lew, I've made a 'big' pot of tea, I hope you've brought the mince pies. *


The tea is fine, but good grief, you and my father would have hit it off well.  He loved mince pie and my mom would make them for him every holiday.  He was the only one in the family to eat them.  I think he had a touch of English in him.  I  love lemon cream pie, no meringue.  So, let us party on.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. One good thing about today is, one day closer to Spring.......only 3,876,863 light years to go. ENJOY your Monday, hope the week folds out to be good to all.


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Ferocious said:


> *Mmmmm.......thank you, Lew, I've made a 'big' pot of tea, I hope you've brought the mince pies. *


----------



## MickaC

Pull up your covers of STARS and DREAMS, make room for your ANGELS..........HEAVENLY DREAMS to ALL........SLEEP WELL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*A good morning to you all!*


----------



## MickaC

Hope you're all keeping safe and well. We have to do what we can to give ourselves the strength to make our days as good as possible. ENJOY EVERYONE,


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

And may ANGELS give you the most serene and loving DREAMS......GOOD NITE.....SLEEPWELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 143376


*Hmmmm,  that dream that Nellie had last night,  I'm really knackered now and me eyes are all bloodshot.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys,*
*
I'm sending a brass band to play outside Nellie's place tonight, then perhaps I'll get some shut-eye.   
*
*Enjoy your day, Playmates. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*May this day truly shine for you!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another day before us. ENJOY whatever you choose to do, say ,and wish. Come Wednesday, let's get rolling.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your PEACE, your ANGELS.....ENJOY your WELL EARNED DREAMS..........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/3237030972650554/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. What can i say.........it's Thursday......that's all i know so far. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Goodnight, all.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Open up to the STARS, the SKY, take your ANGEL'S hand and explore the NIGHT..........GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Ferocious

*Good morning Girls and Boys, *
*
It's another freezing cold morning and the main heating is off, so myself and all the other resident Eskimos have assembled in the big lounge vying for the warmest place beside three oil filled electric heaters.
However, several large pots of tea are on the go, I'm on my third cup and I'll need to go for a pee soon............hmmmmm, I think I'll grit my teeth a bit and stay put where it's warm, anyway, if I move, some beggar will pinch my place, what a dilemma. 

Whatever you are doing, make sure you are well wrapped up. 
*
*Enjoy your day, Playmates. *


----------



## horseless carriage

You have a Hamlet situation Ferocious: 
To pee, or not to pee, that is the question.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!




Stay warm and enjoy a relaxing weekend!


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' All....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope everyone's sleep turned out well......... " ADULT BUTTON " Didn't know there was one.......Must remember that.......Could come in handy.......ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## MickaC

GOD'S got us covered........with the help of ANGELS.......STARS........and the Moon. ENJOY your blanket of LOVE.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight Dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## hollydolly

It's my 20th Wedding anniversary today... and no celebrations can be had ..how sad..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. Our weekly time to wind up one week.....and hopefully look forward to a new one. STAY SAFE and WELL........ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Our keepers join in to help keep our DREAMS alive.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

Ugh! Dog's breath!


----------



## Ferocious

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 143859


*"Where've you been all my life, Darlin'!" *


----------



## Ferocious

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 143992


*"Phwooooor, before me, where have you been lickin', Bruno?"*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. The three RRR.s ........A day to relax, restore, refuel....... ENJOY your day .


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## RadishRose

Have a great day


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ferocious

*I hope all you Girls and Boys are behaving yourselves.....or not. *
*
Since I got up this morning I've been craving chocolate, but because of the lockdown I've kept trying to stop myself from thinking about.  Anyway, half an hour ago, still feeling deprived, I was sorting out stuff in a cupboard, when I found a cardboard box that was delivered months ago but I never got round to opening it, and lo and behold on opening it, there were 24 bars of Galaxy chocolate. I'm on my third bar already........Mmmmmm.  
*
*Enjoy your day/evening, Playmates. *


----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

You have all made the weekend enjoyable, now it's bathtime and then I'm off to bed although I shall probably read first and go to sleep when I get drowsy. My dearest will probably work on the shirt until the early hours. You can see her progress in the Just for Fun thread. She loses herself when she's absorbed in a project.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hawkdon

Late as usual, good morning and now good night !!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Join your ANGEL, and share your SILENCE of DREAMS.......and......The WARMTH of your SOUL.......GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sleep peacefully....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good Night and sleep well, everyone.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

Been away taking a break and resting up.  I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Liberty

*A good Monday morning to you all!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Monday already........time is flying......that can be good, or it can be bad.......Hope you all have a good day.  STAY SAFE and WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> Been away taking a break and resting up.  I hope you all are doing well!


So happy you are back.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> So happy you are back.


Thank you!  It's good to see you!


----------



## horseless carriage

As the day turns into night, 
keep your worries out of sight. 
Close your eyes and go to sleep, 
all the good times are yours to keep. 
Sweet dreams & Good Night


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL with your ANGELS. GOODNITE.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning from The New Forest.
This is one of our favourite singers at festivals, he's called Si Cranstoun and this song is called:
"Rise & Shine."
https://www.shazam.com/gb/track/71305315/rise-and-shine


----------



## Tish

*Good Night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams*


----------



## deesierra

Everything on my agenda for today was accomplished. Peace out  my forum friends.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks.....behave yourselves !!!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Good winter morning to all you out there in "forumland"!*


----------



## MickaC

Hope you all had a good nite........and had a good wake up. ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning



​


----------



## Ferocious

Tish said:


> *Good Night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*



*I would, Tish, if this girl was in them. *


Tish said:


> View attachment 144349


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Well, me bunion has shrunk a bit, Bea. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Hope you're enjoying a nice day!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

In the arms of the wise moon, twinkle stars, and our cherished ANGELS.....GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


>


*"Me nerves, Holly, me nerves!!"  "Every time this flippin' alarm goes off, I lay an egg.........bwark-buk-buk-buk." *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## horseless carriage

I will let you know if it's a good morning when I get back from my dental appointment. A tooth extraction, not my idea of a fun time.


----------



## Aunt Bea

horseless carriage said:


> I will let you know if it's a good morning when I get back from my dental appointment. A tooth extraction, not my idea of a fun time.
> View attachment 144475


Good luck!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

horseless carriage said:


> I will let you know if it's a good morning when I get back from my dental appointment. A tooth extraction, not my idea of a fun time.
> View attachment 144475


Time for some jello and ice cream...whoopie!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Wednesday already. Hope your night was restful. Feel free to do your Wednesday stuff......or not. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good  Morning everyone, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night and sweet dreams!

*


----------



## MickaC

Believe in your ANGELS, DREAMS, and you'll be in paradise....where the STARS and the MOON waits for you.  SLEEP WELL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and sweet dreams.
*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx

<------------


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Thursday's dropped in just like clockwork and right on schedule.......just like sleep, arrives on time, and leaves on time. Hope you're all keeping well. ENJOY your DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Kathleen’s Place




----------



## MickaC

The time of the day, when we hope for high expectations, moonlight, busy stars, and our SPECIAL ANGEL, whisking us away to our DREAM location...........SLEEP WELL.........DREAM WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Good Morning. I hope today is an especially good one


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

If you wait for the sunshine to make you happy, you miss the fun of dancing in the rain. Enjoy your day


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Happy Friday everyone. hope everything went well in sleepland.....I've got Corgis on my mind.....can you tell.......Good morning Bella.......ENJOY your day, all.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night...hope your weekend is a good one!


----------



## MarciKS

Night Ruthanne. You too.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Was a long day in puppyland.......Wonder what she's dreaming of.
Sleep wouldn't be peaceful without DREAMS........GOOD NITE EVERYONE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning!  Wish I was here...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...snowing here today....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

Good Saturday Morning to you all!


----------



## MickaC

Another week ending.......hope it was good to all. ENJOY your with HAPPY.


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Murrmurr

Good Lord, this kid gets up early! 6am and we've already had breakfast, brushed teeth, changed clothes, and ..uhg.. did our exercises.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Have a Good Night...this is known as a Strawberry Moon


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your journey of DREAMS.......GOOD NITE.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

*Good morning all.... task for this Sunday....*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*A good morning to you on this beautiful Sunday... maybe a nice crackling fire and a hot mug of cocoa day!*


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> *Good morning all.... task for this Sunday....*


Thanks Holly.........going to start doing that.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE.......I think this guy's going to be late for Sunday. ENJOY all of your SUNDAY things.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!*


----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Dreams seeds, need to be cared for, respected, enjoyed, loved.......as thus the magic seed creates..........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Forum, sleep well.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Monday Morning!  We are getting some snow now, today and this week.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Have a good one, guys!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Heard on the news just now that the 3rd Monday in January is called BLUE MONDAY.......For me, Blue Monday for me is today, spending time with my snow shovel. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne

Have a Good Evening....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

It's that time for our nite lights from the STARS, melodies from our ANGELS, and our soft blankets of CLOUDS.......GOOD NITE ..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and sweet dreams.*


----------



## Mozzie

Good evening all


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty

*Rise and shine, folks!*


----------



## MickaC

Happy tuesday all. Winter made an appearance yesterday.......nothing like shoveling snow for a couple of hours to return to reality......yesterday......snowed last nite again......snow shovel is waiting. ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good evening everyone!

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL EVERYONE........ENJOY your DREAMS.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hawkdon

Good morning all, let's make it a great day>>!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, America!


----------



## Liberty

*Try not to have a "meltdown" today, guys!

*


----------



## MickaC

Another middle day of the week. Do whatever your heart desires, to make a happy day for yourself.......a lot of happy days on order........ENJOY.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

What a truly great afternoon it is!  I have been watching the tv for the past 2 hours and like what I've seen.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning everyone, have a great day.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening....sigh of relief at the new residents of D.C.


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL EVERYONE.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly

Remembering our Dear friend @Ferocious,  this forum will be a sadder place without you Bill


----------



## horseless carriage

Even when the weather has been wet Holly, it can still deliver a fabulous sunrise over the New Forest.
Good morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning...also remembering our friend Ferocious this morning.  I chatted with him and he always wanted to see people be happy.  Well, I'm trying this morning but with a lump in my throat.  We'll always remember you dear Ferocious.  RIP


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning SF friends!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Remembering our Dear friend @Ferocious,  this forum will be a sadder place without you Bill


Is Ferocious leaving the forum?


----------



## Liberty

Liberty said:


> Is Ferocious leaving the forum?


OMG, pardon me, didn't know he'd passed away.  When, and how?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Another day of the week is upon us.....but.....today feels empty.....from the loss of our SF Family Member......FEROCIOUS......You're not physically here with us......but will remain in our Memories and Hearts........Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Liberty said:


> OMG, pardon me, didn't know he'd passed away.  When, and how?


Holly said he had a bad fall on Sunday and died on Monday.  He did have a heart attack some months back, but assured me his ticker was fine as I cautioned him about walking paths.  So sad as he was a fun person.  God's gain our loss.


----------



## Lewkat

Farewell, Ferocious all your friends here tonight have lost a great pal and, I for one would like to thank you for the lovely messages, the many laughs and good  music you took the time to share with us.  Prayers for your family.


----------



## horseless carriage

The New Forest authorities had considered a toll charge for motorists passing through. It was quite expensive, I thought, that's a little dear!
(sorry) I'm going to bed now, so you are all quite safe from anymore contrived innuendos. Good night


----------



## Ruthanne

Goodnight y'all.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night...

*


----------



## Tish

*You are with the Angels now Ferocious, you will be missed.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope quality sleep blessed you all. Another week almost done.....hopefully our new normal is travelling closer. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day! 

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

It's so comforting, knowing there are those who will never allow us to be alone, never in our DREAMS, our SOLES, our HEARTS.     GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MickaC

Hope all had a restful sleep. Another week coming to an end. See yah to the one ending......hello to the one coming. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Goodnight everybody!

*


----------



## MickaC

This is what sleep and dreams are made of. Looks so comfy, i'll be joining her for my own dreams of the nite.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Its a bird feeding "good morning" time...lots of robins, wild canaries, finches and cardinals all over. 
The hawks are mating. Why do they always pick the highest dead tree limbs  to mate on? Crack, crack, crack...there goes another branch down. Have yourself a great little Sunday, folks!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. I know it's nice and warm somewhere........BUT NOT HERE !!!!!!!!.......- 26 with a wind chill of - 35. Will be marathon job breaks outside today, pee will freeze before it hits the snow.  ENJOY your day all.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm a 5...


----------



## horseless carriage

Dog Scale? I'm more inclined to the felines.


----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> I'm a 5...
> View attachment 146050


I'm a 6


----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Quality time spent with the STARS, MOON, and our precious ANGELS can never be downsized. Dreams are ours.....let others get their own........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL>


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## horseless carriage

You might find a wee dram or three will help you read the poem.
Happy Burns night.


----------



## Liberty

Beautifully warm here this morning...time for more garden work. Enjoy your Monday, guys!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Beautifully warm here this morning...time for more garden work. Enjoy your Monday, guys!


Garden work !!!!!!!!! I'm jealous........Would love to come to do garden work.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE......Hope dreams went well for all. Heat wave going on, only - 22.......Spending time with the snow shovel today.......was waiting for help, once again.....no show....oh well, tough life. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning. Wish I was here...


----------



## horseless carriage

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning. Wish I was here...



We had a dusting of snow last night. This is a sight known the world over, it's about a thirty minute drive from where I live.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I was really surprised when I woke up this morning and found out today was a National holiday named after me. Today is National Pick on Barbara Day. As soon as I opened my eyes I got many many phone calls and even emails picking on me from companies and people I don't even know. So I haven't checked any more emails or answered the phone for the rest of the day.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

The moon says beautiful you.......the stars say sparkling you.....ANGELS say we all are beautiful......let's Dream beautiful DREAMS together.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Garden work !!!!!!!!! I'm jealous........Would love to come to do garden work.


Yes, one of the many reasons we don't live in the frozen tundra...lol.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all is well and nite time was good.
Woke up to - 31......with wind chill - 45. I think it's a little cold out there. ENJOY your day. Keep safe, keep warm, stay well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Having my coffee and watching my favorite game show this morning like many mornings.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 146191
> We had a dusting of snow last night. This is a sight known the world over, it's about a thirty minute drive from where I live.


I've never seen it with snow on the ground!


----------



## Tish

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Can't chill out here to long......will turn into a ice statue, - 30, almost a heat wave.....NOT. Oh well......the freezer hasn't affected my Canadian humor. Hope all slept well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Feeling fine this morning...going to the groomer today..or rather my dog is...
How's it going with you?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Ruthanne

Going to pick doggie up from the groomer soon...I feel bad because she was shaking when I took her there...she hates going because she doesn't like some of the things she does.  I know she'll be real happy to see me.


----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> Feeling fine this morning...going to the groomer today..or rather my dog is...
> How's it going with you?
> 
> View attachment 146458


Feeling really great. I hope your puppy is no longer afraid, poor little thing.


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> Feeling really great. I hope your puppy is no longer afraid, poor little thing.


She is doing good, thank you.  Glad you are feeling great today!  

My little dog just has certain things she is fearful of just like us humans do, too.  She always gets through it but I don't blame her for not liking getting her anal glands expressed.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all, have a peaceful sleep.




_


----------



## Pinky

Sweet dreams, everyone!


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your DREAMS that are received from ANGELS.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Dana




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## MickaC

Hope all are well. Another day has come. Heat wave happening.....only -18. ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 146649   Hope all are well. Another day has come. Heat wave happening.....only -18. ENJOY your day everyone.


Yikes.  Brrrrr.  Brutal.  Bundle up!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon from Ohio on this very cold day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Follow your DREAMS, you will never be lost, your ANGEL will guide you...........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*And a beautiful morning to you all!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all. Let go of all those chores of the week.........ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Dana said:


>


That was SO much fun! Thanks, @Dana


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea

Sleep tight it's gonna be a three dog night!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pinky

See you all tomorrow .. have a great weekend


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Dana

A great weekend to all !


----------



## Ruthanne

Dana said:


> A great weekend to all !


Same to you!


----------



## MickaC

Hope to all, that your day went well. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

Gigi, our resident "furball" says "Good Morning folks!


----------



## MickaC

End your week enjoying what you love to do. Have a good one all.


----------



## Buckeye

Bah humbug!  It's 20F here and I am sick of cold weather.  

OTOH, I hope to be allowed to visit my mother (97), who is in a senior facility.  I have a call asking if I can visit.  Waiting on a call back.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!*​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Saying good nite early.......butt pain need time with heating pad.
Hope everyone had a good day. Was a beautiful day here.....got up to -1.....but no sun.
GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL........DREAM WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*'Nite!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope sleep was kind to all. A new day, a new start of another week. Month one of 2021 on it's way to the exit door. Be good to yourself. ENJOY your SUNDAY.


----------



## Dana

I had a lovely day and now the sandman is doing his job and I'm off to bed. 






Hope you all on the other side of the pond have a super duper day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 147149


Welcome back Pam , you ave been missed.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky

Good night, ladies & gents. I'm turning in early tonight, as I've had a wonky tummy the last couple of days .. 

See you on the morrow!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Sleep warm and cozy with Angels with their wings of love holding you tight.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING.........It"s here......It's here......A new month of......Your guess is as good as mine. Have a GREAT DAY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 147394


That’s what my hair looks like hem I take off my knitted cap!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

Going back to bed as I feel horrible from that vaccine and we are in the midst of a huge nor'easter which has dumped a lot of snow on us.


----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> Going back to bed as I feel horrible from that vaccine and we are in the midst of a huge nor'easter which has dumped a lot of snow on us.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.......DREAM HAPPY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

@Lewkat


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight dear friends. sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 147557


Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Liberty

*A Good morning to everyone!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.......Of course it's a Happy Groundhog Day.........If you only worked one day a year, and got paid for the whole year.......YOU WOULD BE HAPPY TOO. LOL. LOL. Smart rodent. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> Hope you get to feeling better soon.


So do I.  Now they are saying that those of us who have had COVID, probably only need one dose.  Now they tell us.  Sob.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone,


----------



## Pinky

Enjoy the rest of the evening, everyone. I'm turning in early


----------



## MickaC

I'm ready for bed.......are you coming.
GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Hump day already. Hope slumber was productive to all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Dana

Have a great day all. It's a wonderful world regardless of the current ups and downs. It's my bedtime soon!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

It's just gone midnight, way past my bedtime, how I love this forum. Thanks to you all for making me feel so welcome. Goodnight.


----------



## MickaC

* You're not using this pillow are.......there's one in my bed you can use...........GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL EVERYONE.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope are all well from your sleep. Days keep unfolding for us to enjoy. Have a HAPPY day.


----------



## BertieJean




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well!


----------



## MickaC

*This is what goodnites are made of..........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Happy Friday......It's a crisp one......- 22. Enjoy your Friday things......Stay warm, safe and well.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 148066  Happy Friday......It's a crisp one......- 22. Enjoy your Friday things......Stay warm, safe and well.


I read your post and put on more clothes...lol.  It made me feel cold.  Its in the 50's here, though.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> I read your post and put on more clothes...lol.  It made me feel cold.  Its in the 50's here, though.


Maybe you'll need to pack on more for Sunday......high for the day is to be -28........HEAT WAVE.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK

Have a great day everyone. It is 6F here and will be even colder tomorrow.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Walk lightly on your path, and the sounds of the sea will bring YOU and your ANGEL to the DREAM place for the nite........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good Night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Dana

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Maybe you'll need to pack on more for Sunday......high for the day is to be -28........HEAT WAVE.


Yikes, our blood is way too thin for that kind of weather - got 2 pr socks on when its 60° outside now!


----------



## Liberty

*Good morning to MickaC and all those who live in the cold cold weather...please bundle up real good!

*


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> *Good morning to MickaC and all those who live in the cold cold weather...please bundle up real good!
> 
> View attachment 148309*


Will need more than a couple pair of socks, need a heated igloo........-31 right now.....


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Will need more than a couple pair of socks, need a heated igloo........-31 right now.....


*OMG!  You poor baby.  Got fire?*


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> *OMG!  You poor baby.  Got fire?*


No....this cave woman doesn't know about fire.....lol....lol.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY -31 MORNING meVERYONE. Sorry... a couple
of bad words. Words.....have no more words.....they're all frozen........ENJOY your day all.   Call 911 if you don't hear from me for a couple of days.....tell them to bring torches.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> GOOD SATURDAY -31 MORNING meVERYONE. Sorry... a coupleView attachment 148310
> of bad words. Words.....have no more words.....they're all frozen........ENJOY your day all.   Call 911 if you don't hear from me for a couple of days.....tell them to bring torches.


Yes, for sure...fire is the antidote. Fire and hot mugs of cocoa!


----------



## RubyK

It's -1 F here in Minneapolis @MikaC and I thought that was cold. Hope you manage to keep warm today.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

RubyK said:


> It's -1 F here in Minneapolis @MikaC and I thought that was cold. Hope you manage to keep warm today.


Thanks for your caring     has been -26, all day, now down to -32.
Good nite.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE EVERYONE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all sweet dreams*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*The birds are eating us out of house and home these winter days! Happy Sunday morning, everyone out there in forumland.*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all was warm and comfy for their sleep task. Should be a good day to spend time outside and catch some vitamin D.....-33.....not, maybe in June. ENJOY your day, be good to yourselves.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

**


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Our ANGELS.......We place them in our MINDS, HEARTS and SOULS, forever to be ours........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.*


----------



## hollydolly

* Thick snow here this morning... low of -7  deg *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 148453  GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all was warm and comfy for their sleep task. Should be a good day to spend time outside and catch some vitamin D.....-33.....not, maybe in June. ENJOY your day, be good to yourselves.


You gotta be kiddng me?  Now that's some seriously brutal cold.  Have you tried throwing the coffee up in the air and seeing if it freezes on the way down?


----------



## Liberty

*Good Monday to you all!*


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> You gotta be kiddng me?  Now that's some seriously brutal cold.  Have you tried throwing the coffee up in the air and seeing if it freezes on the way down?


Thought i'd wait and do that today........hold on to your hat........ - 36


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It's Monday, it's -36......need i say more. Hope you all have a good, well and safe day.  ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Top of the morning to you!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 148664  GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It's Monday, it's -36......need i say more. Hope you all have a good, well and safe day.  ENJOY.


Don't forget to report back to us on the "iced coffee" experiment!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dana

It's early afternoon here, lots to do before I hit the sack!


----------



## MickaC

Fly away with your FAIRY......to the destination of your world of DREAMS.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> View attachment 148795     Fly away with your FAIRY......to the destination of your world of DREAMS.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite, Micka. 

We're due for -30°C temps by Wednesday.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

Aunt Marg said:


> Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite, Micka.
> 
> We're due for -30°C temps by Wednesday.


Brrr...bundle up real tight, gal!


----------



## Liberty

*Have a really great day, today!*


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Marg said:


> Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite, Micka.
> 
> We're due for -30°C temps by Wednesday.


Thought i would share, happy to hear my fedex delivery will get to you safely......ENJOY.
Heat wave here.......a balmy -28......oh happy day. .


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was warm and cozy for all. ENJOY what makes you happy. Have a great day.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE EVERYONE. SLEEP WELL AND IN PEACE.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning Friends!  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Thought i would share, happy to hear my fedex delivery will get to you safely......ENJOY.
> Heat wave here.......a balmy -28......oh happy day. .


What ever happened with the "iced coffee" experiment?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> What ever happened with the "iced coffee" experiment?


Ice coffee turned into frozen coffee......chipped away at it and had coffee cubes..
Another cube coffee day......-29.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING ALL. Did everyone get that sleeping job done or maybe you're still working on it.....not a bad thing....please by all means....continue on. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> View attachment 148981  GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING ALL. Did everyone get that sleeping job done or maybe you're still working on it.....not a bad thing....please by all means....continue on. ENJOY your day.


This is hysterically funny!   Have a good day, @MickaC


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Good morning:
> 
> View attachment 149008


Wish i was there !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> Wish i was there !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Get comfy in your bed, open your arms to the nite sky, stars, ANGELS, and your DREAMS. GOOD NITE ALL.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. On a positive note.......the days are getting longer.....HAPPY, HAPPY. On a negative note, -34........knew this would happen, had such an amazing January.....now, payback time.  ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Ice coffee turned into frozen coffee......chipped away at it and had coffee cubes..
> Another cube coffee day......-29.


Yikes.  That is crazy cold. We are supposed to get the coldest weather for a day or two Mon-Tues since 89'.  It must be all Canada's doing...lol!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Yikes.  That is crazy cold. We are supposed to get the coldest weather for a day or two Mon-Tues since 89'.  It must be all Canada's doing...lol!


Yes.......us Canadians......will take total credit.....


----------



## Ruby Rose

SeaBreeze said:


> Good night everyone...


perfect for the month of Love...February


----------



## Ruby Rose

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning


'Tis breathtaking!


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful stress-free day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Even the moon fares not well with the bitter cold........-34 now at 10:30
GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.......BE WARM and TOASTY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Pleasant dreams everyone.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lakeland living

Woke up, a great way to start the day...
Good nights sleep, great cup of coffee this morning and what looks like a clear sky.
-27 with sunny skies for today.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your sleep was warm and toasty and successful........was good here......in the house......i'm not dumb......i know enough when it's -36.......you do not have a camp out, outside. ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## timoc

4ft icicles hanging from a rock face outside tells me where I should be, and it's not out there.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your weekend!


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 149323  Even the moon fares not well with the bitter cold........-34 now at 10:30
> GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.......BE WARM and TOASTY.


Man was not meant to exist in that kind of weather!  I've got 2 pr. of socks on at 60°.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Stay warm and cozy! 

*


----------



## Ruby Rose

MickaC said:


> View attachment 149323  Even the moon fares not well with the bitter cold........-34 now at 10:30
> GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.......BE WARM and TOASTY.


Hey you are in our neck of the woods! 'tis not funny anymore


----------



## Ruby Rose

Liberty said:


> View attachment 149379


Little Momma doesn't have a choice...but I don't mind as I am an earlier riser


----------



## Ruby Rose

MickaC said:


> View attachment 149176   HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. On a positive note.......the days are getting longer.....HAPPY, HAPPY. On a negative note, -34........knew this would happen, had such an amazing January.....now, payback time.  ENJOY your day.


I wear layers like that to go out!


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Toodles!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## MickaC

Hope all had a good day. My day would have great if it was spring. ohhhhhhhhhhh well.   GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and, sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning all you Winter Forum Friends!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It happened, another Saturday here.
Can i get someone to bring me a refill of coffee......it's so cold out.....can't get from the livingroom to the kitchen.....- 38..... ENJOY your day.....be kind to yourself.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today would be a great day to make a memory!


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat

Good night, everyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

It's crisp.....it's shivering cold.....it's silent. All of which makes you want to settle into somewhere.......warm, comforting, and peaceful. 
GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL and COZY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning, Celebrate a new day!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your day fills you with happiness and warmth.......is a toasty warm morning here, -35.  ENJOY your VALENTINE'S DAY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

STARS are for all......we care for them.....let their
light sparkle and glow with the company of the moon, to help find our dreams......GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

It's much warmer all of a sudden and it's quite pleasant outdoors too. 
I think I'll take three of my jumpers off.


----------



## Dana

Had dinner, leftovers from yesterday, devoured some more chocolates and am getting ready to snuggle up in bed with my new book. Goodnight folks...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Aunt Bea said:


> Good morning!


Did you save those for me !!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all found some HAPPINESS in yesterday..
Louis Real day / Family day today. Enjoy the goodness that comes to you today........Heat wave going on here....-29.   OH HAPPY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning! Have some fun today!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stay warm! 

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

MickaC said:


> Did you save those for me !!!!!!


 Help yourself if I didn't eat them they probably have jelly centers.


----------



## timoc

On the news today they've been reporting that it's 50 years since the UK changed it's currency of coins to decimal.  At the time, we were told how much simpler the new system would be, I didn't believe them then and I still don't, I knew where I was with shillings in my pocket.


----------



## Aunt Bea

timoc said:


> On the news today they've been reporting that it's 50 years since the UK changed it's currency of coins to decimal.  At the time, we were told how much simpler the new system would be, I didn't believe them then and I still don't,* I knew where I was with shillings in my pocket. *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

Snuggle, super soft covers, count all the paws and feet, sharing all this with you......
GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.......KEEP COZY,


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Hello Tuesday. Hope all slept well. Hope all of Mother Nature's Furry settles down for so many of you. KEEP SAFE......KEEP WARM......Be CAREFUL. Try and have a good day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Goodnight everyone. Have a good day/evening, wherever you are in the world


----------



## MickaC

Collecting stars to light up our dreams......GOOD NITE........SLEEP.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Night


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Lakeland living

Nice bright morning here, blue sky overhead...a picture perfect view.   -21 c here this morning.
Love my wood stove...lol


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WE slept, we woke up, or almost awake, another day......much nicer, -23....time for sundresses.....somewhere....ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## rcleary171

Autumn morning in Manhattan


----------



## CinnamonSugar

rcleary171 said:


> Autumn morning in Manhattan
> 
> View attachment 150311


Breath-taking!


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## Dana

Your day is beginning and mine is drawing to a close. Enjoy whatever you have planned... and... Texas folks, lots of love:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

Happy thursday all. Missed out on the good nite last nite.....me and my guys fell into a nap.....full couch.....woke up at bedtime.......So wishing that Texas is going to feel some relief from their freeky weather and the aftermath, and any of those states going through the same.....keep warm.....keep safe.....keep well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night y'all.  I can't wait till this arrives:


----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sleep well friends.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your weekend.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good for all. Mother Nature's in a mood this morning, -26, she's a women, moods are allowed. Have a GREAT DAY ALL.


----------



## Dana

Goodnight everyone...have a great day! The bedbugs are waiting to bite me!
*



*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a lovely day! 

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted, placed in wrong thread.


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS will help clear your mind from the day.....and help fill up with DREAMS of the NITE........GOOD NITE ........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Saturday!  Warmer temperatures coming this week--Yay!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> deleted, placed in wrong thread.


lol


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning try to get out and enjoy your social distance Saturday!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Presented with another day......let's make the best of it. Relax, pamper yourself, enjoy your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another fresh start, for the day and for the week. ENJOY all the good your HEART can bring. Have a great day.
P.S........me and my guys did the nap before bedtime again, last nite, woke up, they did their jobs, had their bedtime snacks......then bedtime.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

A DREAM in PROGRESS. Looking for her ANGELS to keep her warm and happy.     Perfect ANGEL she is.........SLEEP well and CONTENTED.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Dana

Have a great day all...


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE. Weekend breezed by, was beautiful sunny spring like days, Mother Nature sharing her happiness, +1, right now. Hope all treated themselves with what you love. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

'Nite all.


----------



## Pinky

Time to turn in .. read for awhile in bed. Sleep well, all


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> Time to turn in .. read for awhile in bed. Sleep well, all
> 
> View attachment 151453


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Hope all had a good day, another day will unfold for you....after......your nite of peaceful dreams, ANGELS on your shoulders, to help you SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good  Morning!


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day. Totally forgot to post it this morning lol  *


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope you're all going to be starting a great day. Mother Nature is still spreading joy......hope she's sharing with all.....Take the day...and make yourself happy.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Just finished clipping my toe-nails, "sniff", yeh, I'll give my hands a wash first, and then I'll have a wander down the road and see what's coming up in people's gardens.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dana

My day was super, hope you sleepy heads have a fantastic day


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning, pancake lovers! *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

It's Here......another middle day of the week. Hump day......i think we all have hump day down pat......up and over we go......ENJOY your HAPPY today.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day*


----------



## Pinky

See you good people tomorrow


----------



## RadishRose

_Good night beautiful Friends!_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and please take a moment to count your blessings!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Good morning everyone. Hope a good nite was there for all.......P.S......trying to do my goodnite post last nite.....everything froze up for whatever reason, on my desktop.....this morning, alert said, click to restore chrome.....back in business.....think this happened before.....panic is gone now.
HAVE a really GREAT DAY........ENJOY what makes your day HAPPY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Day!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Soothing feeling when your nite is protected, and kept close......GOOD NIGHT...SLEEP WELL...DREAM WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another week on it's way out.....hoping our new normal is another week closer. Don't rush,slow down, and ENJOY all you can. Have a GREAT Friday'


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## hawkdon

Okay then it is a good morning to all !!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon/evening  It's a beautiful day here today with lots of sunshine!  Sorry I don't use the like icons much these days but I have a wrist problem that gets worse when I use certain wrist movements a lot.  Not that I have to explain just don't want anyone to take it the wrong way.  I do love all that everyone posts--so beautiful and funny and nice!

Anyways, a peaceful day to all.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

STARS are the lighted pathways to our DREAMS.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL with PEACE.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/27021666503758387/


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Pappy

Good early morning:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Good Saturday to you all!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MickaC

Hope sleep was good to all......do your HAPPY things today.....and through the weekend.....and through forever.
P.S. Mother Nature is in a MOOD......dropped from +3 yesterday to -21 this morning.....and she spread some white crap.....must go get a box of chocolates for her......maybe a whole truckload.....with hopes that will make her happier...or...me suffering choc overload.......ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!
*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon/evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS are our unconditional protectors through the nite to ensure restful sleep, dreams, and the rested mornings for our new day.............GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good  Morning!


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Hope all had a good nite of rest. Share your love with family and friends however possible, positive is a great thing that we all need and want. Be good to yourself......ENJOY your SUNDAY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE EVERYONE. SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

Sweet dreams...


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Dana

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning!


_ Beautiful....love the Leiden collection!_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Today's good mood is sponsored by Coffee!***


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Bye February......month two done for 2021, anyone want a replay......not me.....I think today came in like a lion...... -28 ......what do you think.
hope you all have a great start to the month.......stay safe, stay well.......ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 152705  GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Bye February......month two done for 2021, anyone want a replay......not me.....I think today came in like a lion...... -28 ......what do you think.
> hope you all have a great start to the month.......stay safe, stay well.......ENJOY your day.


blimey minus -28...we're at around 52 f


----------



## RadishRose

_*The March Hare
says 
Good Morning*_


----------



## Pinky

White Rabbit, White Rabbit, White Rabbit! Anyone else say this on the 1st of the month?


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> White Rabbit, White Rabbit, White Rabbit! Anyone else say this on the 1st of the month?


No Pinky, I never heard of that.... but  just did it now!


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> No Pinky, I never heard of that.... but  just did it now!


@RadishRose  .. My hubby got it from his parents (Scots) .. here's an explanation:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_rabbit_rabbit


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pinky said:


> White Rabbit, White Rabbit, White Rabbit! Anyone else say this on the 1st of the month?


Our pal Ferocious was a rabbit, rabbit, rabbit, man!


----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> White Rabbit, White Rabbit, White Rabbit


I do, as well as saying, "A pinch punch first day of the month."


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet Dreams


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. SPRING is in the air. Hope good things happen to all of you. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!  Yesterday March roared in like a lion.  I hope that Spring is close behind!


----------



## hawkdon

Morning all....it is sunny 32deg and Robins have returned!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

hawkdon said:


> Morning all....it is sunny 32deg and Robins have returned!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> @RadishRose  .. My hubby got it from his parents (Scots) .. here's an explanation:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_rabbit_rabbit


I enjoyed that article, thanks Pinky!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx

Just got online after 24 hours without internet!!
.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Let the STARS, MOON, and ANGELS, guide you to your most peaceful and contented DREAMS........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Morning...a great day to all!*


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

hawkdon said:


> Morning all....it is sunny 32deg and Robins have returned!!!!


They've been covering the ground around the house here for the last 3 months.  Even saw one up on the bird feeder eating sunflower seeds!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Ya know......i really don't care about hump day........but stuff like this is so darn cute. Have a HAPPY day all. Keep safe and well.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hawkdon

Morning all folks....nice out here, 53 and sunny...not feeling
real whoopee tho...oh well.....


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> They've been covering the ground around the house here for the last 3 months.  Even saw one up on the bird feeder eating sunflower seeds!


We have robins all year round in the UK ...


----------



## hollydolly

@hawkdon , hope you feel better soon.....


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


Too cute @RadishRose


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Going to be an early end to the day. Sleep well...Sleep peacefully...Sleep contented.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully.




_


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Dana

Have a good day or good night...hugs...


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MickaC

GOOD DAY TO EVERYONE. Hope all had a well deserved sleep, and ready to start the day......unless you're still sleeping......just start later.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

A Good Day To All!  I am here now:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening/night...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Another day done....no worries....another day will rise.......which will be another day to find happiness, love, and peace in this upside down world........SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning folks!

*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING FRIDAY EVERYONE. Another sleep gone, another day to fill.
Fill the day with all that makes you happy. ENJOY.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Baciara

Good evening
I am very happy that I came to you here. I am glad that our senior community has its own places on the Internet where we can talk, even at a distance. I hope to meet nice people here, and maybe I can organize a meeting with people who live relatively close to each other
I greet everyone


----------



## Tish

Baciara said:


> Good evening
> I am very happy that I came to you here. I am glad that our senior community has its own places on the Internet where we can talk, even at a distance. I hope to meet nice people here, and maybe I can organize a meeting with people who live relatively close to each other
> I greet everyone


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Baciara said:


> Good evening
> I am very happy that I came to you here. I am glad that our senior community has its own places on the Internet where we can talk, even at a distance. I hope to meet nice people here, and maybe I can organize a meeting with people who live relatively close to each other
> I greet everyone


Hello and welcome!


----------



## Ruthanne

Have a nice evening and weekend!


----------



## Lewkat

Baciara said:


> Good evening
> I am very happy that I came to you here. I am glad that our senior community has its own places on the Internet where we can talk, even at a distance. I hope to meet nice people here, and maybe I can organize a meeting with people who live relatively close to each other
> I greet everyone


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Sleep tight...
*


----------



## MickaC

Baciara said:


> Good evening
> I am very happy that I came to you here. I am glad that our senior community has its own places on the Internet where we can talk, even at a distance. I hope to meet nice people here, and maybe I can organize a meeting with people who live relatively close to each other
> I greet everyone


Happy you found SF. Great place, Great people. Make yourself comfy and ENJOY.


----------



## MickaC

He's got the right idea. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Wrap things up from the week....take time to refuel, relax, enjoy.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening and good night


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.....BE CONTENTED.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

*Wishing you a beautiful morning and a super good day, folks!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Don't rush the day.....take as much time as you want. ENJOY.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SetWave

In the good ol' "daze" I would paddle out before dawn with stars in the sky to get some waves alone before work. When the sun hit the horizon it was blinding and a sign to get out of the water and get going. The important things of the day were accomplished. The rest was just a job.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Night Pam!


----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## MickaC

Let the light of the MOON and STARS take you to your DREAM HEAVEN.
SLEEP WELL......Be CONTENT.......GOOD NITE.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends.  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Mother Nature is HAPPY....forecasted to be +12 today. . ENJOY your day and the start of the week.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

you too @PamfromTx


----------



## MickaC

Stars, they're ours to hold, to wish on, and they guide us to our DREAMS in HEAVEN.......Follow their LIGHT......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!

_Mama said there'll be days like this ..._


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hawkdon

Morning all folks !!!!! MAKE it a great day !!!!


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 153709 GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Mother Nature is HAPPY....forecasted to be +12 today. . ENJOY your day and the start of the week.


Can't believe the temps you have....brrr.  Keep warm, please now!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Can't believe the temps you have....brrr.  Keep warm, please now!


Would love some of your Texas heat.....love heat.....can i get directions.....might want to live there.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another day closer to calendar date spring. See if that overpaid giant rodent knew what he was talking about......6 weeks are almost up. Treat yourself with happy things and ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Hope you all had a good day......and good days are rolled in for good nites.  SLEEP WELL EVERYONE.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Dana

_Have a great day everyone...it's sleepy time here...




_


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Would love some of your Texas heat.....love heat.....can i get directions.....might want to live there.


You hang south to the Texas Hill Country and just stop BEFORE you get to the ocean...lol.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning, all!


----------



## MickaC

Wednesday or not....hump day or not....Hope you all have a really GREAT DAY.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 154121


I want the one in red!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

It's a fabulous night for a moon dance


----------



## MickaC

Reflections are the replays of our dreamiest DREAMS........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well. ENJOY your day. Stay safe and well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening and Good Night...Sweet Dreams to You!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Goodnight Lew


----------



## RadishRose

Catch a Falling Star And Put It In Your Pocket


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night...
*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Perfect place to wait for ANGELS to arrive with our most peaceful DREAMS.
SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL......TILL MORNING.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants

Goodnight!


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Goodnight!
> View attachment 154289


Goodnight


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Hope everyone is well and enjoyed a good nite. Long days are arriving, spring is coming......hopefully without roadblocks. Have a happy day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening All!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

OPEN your HEARTS to the SILENCE......DREAM and be CONTENTED.


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

*Good Saturday morning, folks!*


----------



## MickaC

SATURDAY HAPPY THOUGHTS TO EVERYONE. Another week ending...a chance to close the week.....relax, and enjoy the day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a very relaxing day! 
*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE EVERYONE......SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL......BE CONTENT.
Our ANGELS will never leave us alone in our DREAMS.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning to all!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE......I have finally know how we lose an hour sleep......it's from getting up at 2am to change clocks.......so......why can't we do it during the day.....there.....problem solved.....no need for thanks......just like to be helpful. ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

**


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams, lovely people.


----------



## Ruthanne

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm trying to think "as if":


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

BIG MORNING HI EVERYONE. Hope the day is good to all. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 154902


Night Lew


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE ALL.......SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Looking forward to another nice day, hope you're all going to do the same......Stay safe and well......ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Hope you discover something new and wonderful today!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Never stop hanging stars...ANGELS will help, look up at your creation.......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well, Friends.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Dana

*
Have a luverly day people...my bedchamber awaits..*..


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Hope sleep treated all well. Hump day isn't so bad, take a little skip and you're over it. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Happy St. Pat's day...the river is dyed green again in Chicago!*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!






_"May you live as long as you want,
And never want as long as you live."_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams...




_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MrPants

Good Night!


----------



## MickaC

So content knowing ANGELS are with us everywhere
SLEEP WELL.........DREAM WELL


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

*Today, lets all just "imagine"*...


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY RISE AND SHINE ALL. Hope sleep was well.....Hope your day goes well. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Getting ready for bed


----------



## MrPants

End of another day .... Good Night!


----------



## Pinky

I'm off to read in bed .. see you in the morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE EVERYONE. ANGELS are with us to warm our HEARTS and SOULS. SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> View attachment 155387   GOOD NITE EVERYONE. ANGELS are with us to warm our HEARTS and SOULS. SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


So very beautiful


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

_Good morning America how are you?_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Did we all sleep well. Mother Nature is so happy, she's giving us another great day. Wrap up what you need to for the week......Enjoy today and start of the weekend.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm ready for an early night!






_Sweet dreams till sunbeams find you..._


----------



## Tish

Aunt Bea said:


> _Good morning America how are you?_


What about us Aussies?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tish said:


> What about us Aussies?


I'm done with the sun for today it's all yours!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MrPants

Good Night


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Let go of the day......and WELCOME your nite of DREAMS.  GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## digifoss

Good night


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> What about us Aussies?


and us Brits... lol


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 155579


Sure will Hollydolly, cold snap here last night...that coffee sure looks good, can almost whiff it!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.......Oh HAPPY DAY......Take time to smell spring, see spring, feel spring.......ENJOY all the HAPPINESS the day will bring to you.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good Afternoon everyone, wishing you a wonderful Spring!   




_


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 155595   GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.......Oh HAPPY DAY......Take time to smell spring, see spring, feel spring.......ENJOY all the HAPPINESS the day will bring to you.


So great you reminded us...we were out doing our morning "walk about" and commented on the wonderful 
fragrances in the spring air...lots of stuff just "shoosting" out...lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> So great you reminded us...we were out doing our morning "walk about" and commented on the wonderful
> fragrances in the spring air...lots of stuff just "shoosting" out...lol


Can't ever get enough of the smell of spring.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Take in all the dreams your ANGELS has for you....they will be never ending. SLEEP AND DREAM WELL


----------



## MrPants

Good Night


----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Sunday Morning friends!  May this day be bright and bring you joy!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

A first for me.... I fell asleep before 8 p.m. and woke up a few minutes ago.  I'm a night owl and never go to bed early.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## hollydolly

These are my potted lilies in the borders in the garden. Just took this photo ten minutes ago ..Spring has definitely sprung...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> These are my potted lilies in the borders in the garden. Just took this photo ten minutes ago ..Spring has definitely sprung...


OHHHHHH Holly.......So beautiful.......definitely one of those moments when i wish i was there.


----------



## MickaC

SPRING.....SPRING.....that's all that's on my mind. Is everyone all slept out.....if not.....please continue.....SUNDAY......Do what brings you enjoyment......Treat yourself to a wonderful day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## Ruthanne

A Good Evening to Everyone!


----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> A first for me.... I fell asleep before 8 p.m. and woke up a few minutes ago.  I'm a night owl and never go to bed early.View attachment 155734


You must have needed it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> You must have needed it.


Or the pimples did me in @Tish


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MrPants

Good Night friends


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Good night Friends


----------



## MickaC

Follow your ANGEL, for she will bring you to your dreams.....there aren't any lost ANGELS or lost DREAMS.......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MrPants




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Hope all had a successful nite. Monday here, right on cue. Have an enjoyable day. Stay safe and well.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Dana

_ 

I have had a super day and now I wish you all a wonderful day...enjoy..





_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## hawkdon

Good Morning everyone!!!.....don


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose

MrPants said:


> View attachment 155959


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Lovelies


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night Adorables


----------



## MickaC

Hold on as tight as you can, while she makes your dream as real as can be.   GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL......ESCAPE to your DREAMS.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Tuesday!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## RnR

After awful flooding across many parts of Australia including my patch...


----------



## RnR

RnR said:


> After awful flooding across many parts of Australia including my patch...
> 
> View attachment 156129


Whoops ... spoke too soon ... rain back with a vengeance ... damn !!


----------



## Liberty

*A good morning to all!*


----------



## MickaC

Another day woke us up. Hope you fill your day with what makes you happy and contented. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Another day retired.....another nite started.....Angels, Stars, and moon are waiting our presence. SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL.....BE CONTENTED.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well friends, and sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your day even if it means losing a shoe!






Happy as a King by Thomas Worthington Whittredge


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty

*Good morning everyone out there in forum land!

*


----------



## MickaC

Happy Wednesday everyone. The week is disappearing, hope all are finding time to do the things that make you happy. ENJOY you day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning Friends


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## MrPants

Good Night to all the worlds wildlife!


----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL......Let your dreams take over, and enjoy. GOOD NITE EVERYONE.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Thursday!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

Tish said:


> View attachment 156519


Night


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Dana

_Have a great day everyone_...


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. Hopefully all had a good sleep and the day is good for all of you. ENJOY.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

MarciKS said:


> Night


Night


----------



## Tish




----------



## hawkdon

Good afternoon all!!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening!


----------



## MickaC

And hold her tight to fly to your DREAMS  together.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep seems to be disappearing a lot faster since the hour lost on spring ahead. The ending of another week in progress.....Sign off early and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your memories.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL in the arms of your ANGEL


----------



## Tish

*                            Sweet dreams everyone.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

Morning all..it's a Glorious start to the weekend here, we're set to have all enxt week in th 70's


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Dana

_…and a lovely weekend!_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Finishing, yet, another week. Spoil, treat, and be good to yourself.....you all deserve HAPPY. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning.  Finish your coffee and try to get outside for a little fresh air!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*                 Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Safe in the wings of ANGELS, taking us to our most precious DREAMS.....GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose

Ah-oooooo


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

deleted


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

SUNDAY.......Be good to yourself today and everyday. ENJOY your SUNDAY.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

The day has fallen.....nite has risen. Release the day.....open the nite.....join your ANGEL for your DREAMS of contentment.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Monday's not so bad.....as long as it only comes once a week. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day.





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqvitLp1vxIcb5QrcUgEA7w


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. hope sleep was good to all. In bit of a mood.......March made a big presence last nite.....gail force winds.....snow......door on the dog house flew open.....has whole bunch of snow in it.....shovel inside the dog house.....and i see there's pet food blown all over......where did it come from.....don't know.....will have to pick it up.....Hope all are doing well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Gnite kids


----------



## MickaC

Keep looking up to see, the ANGELS, STARS and the MOON. They're waiting to make the nite peaceful for your DREAMS.......GOOD NITE....SLEEP.......DREAM.....ENJOY your nite.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Good Morning!


12 yr old "soul" grand daughter painted this watercolor recently. Have a great day, guys!


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> View attachment 157553
> 12 yr old "soul" grand daughter painted this watercolor recently. Have a great day, guys!


WoW, superb, what a talent she has for one so young...


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> View attachment 157553
> 12 yr old "soul" grand daughter painted this watercolor recently. Have a great day, guys!


SO AMAZING.....I would love to have that painting on my wall. SO TALENTED.


----------



## MickaC

Happy Wednesday EVERYONE. Did all get the sleep mode done. A confusing day today......March 31......snow on the ground, -12......so, no sandals, no sundresses, till April 1, but, not going to look like a fool, so.....will wait till April 2, for sandals.......ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep Well Friends


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## digifoss

I had a rough day.  Luckily I went to bed early last night and caught up on my rest after a toss-and-turn night the night before


----------



## RadishRose

digifoss said:


> I had a rough day.  Luckily I went to bed early last night and caught up on my rest after a toss-and-turn night the night before


Hope you sleep well tonight and have a better day tomorrow,@digifoss


----------



## digifoss

Thanks for the sweet thought.


----------



## MickaC

MY FRIENDS..... SLEEP......DREAM......be CONTENT......Let the nite take over, and enter DREAMLAND.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE......Guess what......today is the only day of the year where we can ACT SILLY, DO SILLY, and no one will question it.....should have a lot more day like this. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night. Sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

To DREAM is the most AMAZING GIFT.........GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Happy Good Friday Folks... may you all be feeling your best today....


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Blessings to all on this Holiest of days, Good Friday.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

We all are so " BLESSED ". Cherish your days and lives. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good day


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Sleep doesn't come more precious.......GOODNITE EVERYONE......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*A good morning to all!

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone, Happy Easter!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Ruthanne

Happy Easter Y'All!  It's going to be a warmer sunny day here today--


----------



## hollydolly

*Happy Easter Sunday Everyone.... *


----------



## Capt Lightning

Good morning everyone..  This is a very secular area and Easter isn't really celebrated here, so have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

*Happy Easter!!!*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning all..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Easter!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum. Happy Easter:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all have a Blessed and Happy day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

FOLLOW the NIGHT.....FOLLOW your DREAMS.....find your ANGEL......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EASTER MONDAY EVERYONE. Hope you were filled with TASTY TREATS, HAPPINESS, LOVE. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Pappy

To all my forum friends:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good day!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Goodnight.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Night-night...

*


----------



## MickaC

Being watched over by my .....ANGEL.....MOON......and STARS.......Would never want it any other way.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158506


Is that the gofer out of the golf game?


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well. ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Dana

.
_Goodnight dear folks...have yourself a wonderful day. My eyes are closing as I write this and I thank God for my lovely day ...._


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

The STARS, MOON, ANGELS and DREAMS are never too high....they're always in our reach......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day.

_Take me back to yesterday..._




https://johnsloaneart.com/collections/prints


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Good morning...its "Bluebonnet time in Texas!


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Good morning...its "Bluebonnet time in Texas!View attachment 158622


The Bluebonnets are so beautiful.......i bet in the wind they look like waves of water.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYONE. Hope for a great start for you and a great day. ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a terrific day! 

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening--enjoy!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, lovely people.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL......and be CONTENT.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning April showers and a cup of coffee.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Hoping it's a nice one unfolding for all. The sounds, smell of spring is awesome. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

The nite is yours.....SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Dana

A smile costs nothing, but gives much-
It takes but a moment, but the memory of it usually lasts forever.

None are so rich that can get along without it-
And none are so poor but that can be made rich by it.

It enriches those who receive,
without making poor those who give-
It creates sunshine in the home,
Fosters good will in business,
And is the best antidote for trouble-
And yet it cannot be begged, borrowed, or stolen,
for it is of no value
Unless it is given away.

Some people are too busy to give you a smile-
Give them one of yours-
For the good Lord knows that no one needs a smile so badly
As he or she who has no more smiles left to give.

~ Author Unknown

_Enjoy your day friends...and have a lovely weeken_d!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. The countdown for another week coming to an end. Where do the days go......finish what you need and want to, and start ENJOYING the start of the weekend.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> View attachment 159017


Adorable!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Open the door, let the ANGELS and DREAMS come in, to take you to where the magic of the nite is.       GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Good night. Let the sound of the waves lull you to sleep.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well dear friends, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep in, wear PJ's all day, relax. Have a great you day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Everyone....I hope this weekend is kind to you!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MORNING EVERYONE. SUNDAY......let go of the didn't and make room for the going to happen. Coffee outside, early morning chorus with Mother Nature's family.....doesn't get any better. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning Adorables!


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Oh, that is great news, Congrats!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Good morning Adorables!


hahahaha.... that avatar....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## MickaC

Innocence looking for their ANGELS to take them to their ENCHANTED DREAMS for the nite..........GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night, Sleep Tight~


----------



## Ruthanne

Sunday was such a rainy day--here's to some sunshine on Monday!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams!*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

Many lockdown restrictions lifted today...salons , restaurants, and stores open...glorious sunny day after a snowy start


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Many lockdown restrictions lifted today...salons , restaurants, and stores open...glorious sunny day after a snowy start


Happy for you, Holly, and for you're part of the world.......hope safety and precautions are still going to be #1. Enjoy.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Happy for you, Holly, and for you're part of the world......*.hope safety and precautions are still going to be #1.* Enjoy.


Oh I do hope so,I will for sure continue to wear a mask and sanitize  etc ...I cannot take another lockdown.... I just hope everyone else will do the same


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Hope all are well. Was so great to waking up to a white ground, and supposed to continue for a couple days......second thought.....not great at all !!!!!!!   ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Many lockdown restrictions lifted today...salons , restaurants, and stores open...glorious sunny day after a snowy start


----------



## RadishRose

_Goodnight Forum_​




_Sleep Well_​


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Good night and sweet dreams...

*_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL.....BE CONTENT.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Buckeye

Happy Tuesday!  A day without a doctor's appointment....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.....NOT a good one here......started snowing Sunday nite, all day yesterday, but was melting as well......not melting anymore......about 6"......still more till  tomorrow. Hope all have a great day.......not here, i'll pretty much pout in between shoveling.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks...,make it a great day !!!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty

Good Morning...its Bluebonnet time here in the Texas Hill Country!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning, be happy!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Liberty said:


> Good Morning...its Bluebonnet time here in the Texas Hill Country!
> 
> 
> View attachment 159514


_"Native plants give us a sense of where we are in this great land of ours. I want Texas to look like Texas and Vermont to look like Vermont." _

- Lady Bird Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning!
> 
> View attachment 159515*


Luv...that


----------



## MarciKS

good afternoon....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Blessed at nite, Blessed in the morning, Blessed always and forever by our ANGELS.........SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL......GOOD NITE.


----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly

It'sa beautiful sunny morning and hubs is off, so we're going to the pub for lunch, first time in months... wooohoooo


----------



## Aunt Bea

Spring is in the air enjoy your coffee and your day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all, makes a better morning......This bushy tail thing not happening till the last snowflake of the 10" of snow melts, anyone have heaters they're not using, speed up the melting......asked Mother Nature for a big one......but she's not answering. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Liberty

*Good day, all...have a good one!*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MrPants

Lights dancing in the night sky.


----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.....TILL MORNING LIGHT.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

_*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Good Morning, all...today is Texas Wildflower Road Trip Day with son & DIL from Ohio...enjoy!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Tomorrow being Friday, which means i will still be watching the snow melt, as well doing the same thing today.......WATCHING SNOW MELT ON APRIL 14. Hope all slept well....ENJOY your day.....Stay safe and well.


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> *Good Morning, all...today is Texas Wildflower Road Trip Day with son & DIL from Ohio...enjoy!*View attachment 159845


Can i come too......would love too.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Folks!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> *Good Morning, all...today is Texas Wildflower Road Trip Day with son & DIL from Ohio...enjoy!*View attachment 159845


Enjoy.... have a wonderful time...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> *Good Morning, all...today is Texas Wildflower Road Trip Day with son & DIL from Ohio...enjoy!*View attachment 159845


Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

G'nite all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

*It's almost ~~ Friday !!!*​


----------



## MickaC

Take hold of a star.....with your ANGEL at your side....float away to your most treasured DREAMS.........SLEEP WELL.....be CONTENTED, in your nite of PEACE.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well, cozy and warm


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Can i come too......would love too.


We had a wonderful time yesterday and I'm sure you would have loved it...wish you could have been with us!


----------



## Liberty

*Have a beautiful day today, folks.  Enjoy yourselves, you deserve a fine day!*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning enjoy your coffee and your weekend.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Social distance Hugs for all......pass it on. Ending yet another week. Slow down, get ready for relax you time. Do what you ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Nite time is so filled with ENCHANTMENT......MYSTERY.....DREAMS......You will never lose your DREAMS.....they are yours and yours only........SLEEP WELL.....SLEEP CONTENTED.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

Hope sleep was productive for all. Don't rush, take all the time you need and want to make today and the weekend HAPPY. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

goodnight friends


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants

Night lights


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Retire your day dreams......slip into your dreams of nite, with your ANGEL and enter comfort and contentment.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well friends and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning everyone...kids have flown the coop, back to Ohio.  Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Be good to yourself, do the pampering thing and whatever puts you in the HAPPY mode.
P.S.    Pic is of a wet snowy Sunday.....just like it is here......April 18.....snow.....ground is white.....snow from the beginning of the week has almost melted....yesterday, bright sunny day and 14...... apparently Spring has been cancelled......CRAP !!!!!!!!!!
ENJOY YOUR DAY ALL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Sunday Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> *Good morning everyone...kids have flown the coop, back to Ohio.  Enjoy your Sunday!*View attachment 160371


Bet you're missing them already


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 160372  HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Be good to yourself, do the pampering thing and whatever puts you in the HAPPY mode.
> P.S.    Pic is of a wet snowy Sunday.....just like it is here......April 18.....snow.....ground is white.....snow from the beginning of the week has almost melted....yesterday, bright sunny day and 14...... apparently Spring has been cancelled......CRAP !!!!!!!!!!
> ENJOY YOUR DAY ALL.


Yesterday and today have been gloriously hot.. we were out yesterday all day.. and today I've been working in the garden all day, beautiful.

Even the Collared Doves were so hot they were splashing with joy  in the Bird bath.

 Neighbour has lit a BBQ, so asI need to be able to breathe, I've come in for a while


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Yesterday and today have been gloriously hot.. we were out yesterday all day.. and today I've been working in the garden all day, beautiful.
> 
> Even the Collared Doves were so hot they were splashing with joy  in the Bird bath.
> 
> Neighbour has lit a BBQ, so asI need to be able to breathe, I've come in for a while


Thanks Holly......glad you're enjoying your beautiful weather.......on my wish list......LEAVE CANADA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Bet you're missing them already


Yep, you are so right...sure are missing the kids.  They had a great time and always really do relax here- still work on their computers, but its way different.
Got to zoom with the grandkids back home in Ohio taking care of Rosy the Labradoodle, too! We all are sure looking forward to the next visit.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Thanks Holly......glad you're enjoying your beautiful weather.......on my wish list......LEAVE CANADA !!!!!!!!!


Ya'all come on down to the south, ya' hear?!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Good Evening
> 
> View attachment 160415


I haven't been to a beach in ages. 

On Sept. 15, 2001, a section on the South Padre Island's Queen Isabella Memorial Causeway collapsed when it was struck by a barge early that Saturday morning killing at least eight people and plunging cars into the water some 85 feet below.  

We never went back.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I haven't been to a beach in ages.
> 
> On Sept. 15, 2001, a section on the South Padre Island's Queen Isabella Memorial Causeway collapsed when it was struck by a barge early that Saturday morning killing at least eight people and plunging cars into the water some 85 feet below.  We never went back.


Were you there that day?


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Were you there that day?


The day before; my sister in law was visiting and we took her on Friday.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> The day before; my sister in law was visiting and we took her on Friday.


Good thing you weren't there on that Saturday!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night & Sweet dreams!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sleep tight!

*


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL........DREAM WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight friends, sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, have a great week!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning, all.  Enjoy a great day today!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all. Let's start the new week as positive as we can. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening and good nite!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

I've tried the  "Beauty Sleep " thing since forever.....not what it's cracked up to be......but my ANGELS are with me even if the beauty isn't  "What you See" but is "What you feel".........SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## hollydolly

looks like it's going to be another glorious sunny day


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> looks like it's going to be another glorious sunny day


I'm happy to hear it will be a nice sunny day there.  I look forward to more of them coming this way


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I'm happy to hear it will be a nice sunny day there.  I look forward to more of them coming this way


we've had such beautiful weather this week..and when I looked up photos from this time last year it was the same, and we went onto have the hottest summer for decades..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> we've had such beautiful weather this week..and when I looked up photos from this time last year it was the same, and we went onto have the hottest summer for decades..


Wow I wouldn't like a very hot summer.  I think I recall how that was for you.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Good evening and good nite!
> 
> View attachment 160604


That's exactly how I fell asleep around 9:45 p.m. while watching the news.  Now, I'm wide awake!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 160690


My dog is a shitzu too


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> My dog is a shitzu too


I had one as well Miss Abby, I lost her a few years back, she was 17 years old and was the total boss of the house.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz

*Hi @mike4lorie! How you doing?

Good Morning!

*


----------



## Pappy

Looks like a giant fire, but it is a sunrise. Good morning forum:


----------



## hawkdon

Morning all folks!!!!! Make it a great day, in spite of the snow
falling outside!!!!!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY ALL. Sleep done for another nite......Thinking of sending Mother Nature a nice cup of hot Cappuccino to lighten up her mood some.....sounds like tomorrow, she'll be happier. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 160711


Nice to see ya!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!
My grandmother used to say that you could tell the number of sons a farmer had by the number of silos on his farm.


----------



## Dana

Be thankful that you don’t already have everything you desire.
If you did, what would there be to look forward to?

Be thankful when you don’t know something,
for it gives you the opportunity to learn.

Be thankful for the difficult times.
During those times you grow.

Be thankful for your limitations,
because they give you opportunities for improvement.

Be thankful for each new challenge,
because it will build your strength and character.

Be thankful for your mistakes.
They will teach you valuable lessons.

Be thankful when you’re tired and weary,
because it means you’ve made a difference.

It’s easy to be thankful for the good things.
A life of rich fulfillment comes to those who
are also thankful for the setbacks.

Gratitude can turn a negative into a positive.
Find a way to be thankful for your troubles,
and they can become your blessings.

~Author Unknown  

_*Have a lovely day!*_

​


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MrPants

Day is done. Bring on the night!


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight.....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!  Enjoy your coffee and your day.


----------



## Ruthanne

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 160893


It's great to see you Mike, you've been missed.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 160905


Looks like my big belly!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## timoc

I can't compete with all the lovely postings above, so I'll just say to the ladies, "While you're out today, keep your hand on your ha'penny", and to all the blokes, "Make sure you have your shirts on the right way round."
Have a good day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYONE. It's Hump Day....or....Wacky Wednesday.....or.....just Plain Old Wednesday.....Your choice.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants

Good night all


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Gnite


----------



## MickaC

DREAMS are kept where we can FEEL them.....HEARTS are the perfect homes for DREAMS..........SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

Another day open for us. It takes less muscles to smile than to frown......makes sense, doesn't it. ENJOY EVERYONE.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone...


----------



## Tish




----------



## MrPants

Good Night all! Going to chill.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Magic of the nite is everywhere.....is with everyone.....and our ANGELS are there with us to guide us to our DREAMS in the MAGIC of the nite.......SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again.....Friday......to be quite honest, would rather have yesterday back, was sunny and 17......woke up to -4 and only up to +4 today. Mother Nature.....please make up your mind.....
Anyway, have a great start to your weekend. ENJOY EVERYTHING YOU CAN.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 161378   GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again.....Friday......to be quite honest, would rather have yesterday back, was sunny and 17......woke up to -4 and only up to +4 today. Mother Nature.....please make up your mind.....
> Anyway, have a great start to your weekend. ENJOY EVERYTHING YOU CAN.


OMG...you must need a good warm vacation!


----------



## Liberty

*Hope everyone has an absolutely beautiful day, no matter what the weather brings!*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Day! 

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> View attachment 161378   GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again.....Friday......to be quite honest, would rather have yesterday back, was sunny and 17......woke up to -4 and only up to +4 today. Mother Nature.....please make up your mind.....
> Anyway, have a great start to your weekend. ENJOY EVERYTHING YOU CAN.


If it makes you feel any better, I woke up to -2


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night from Georgia.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night forum...*


----------



## MickaC

THERE are REASONS why our DREAMS are with us.........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants

Time to head home for the night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!  Enjoy your coffee and your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Have a wonderful day buzzing around or whatever you choose to do!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. Did sleep go well. ENJOY.....RELAX.....BE GOOD TO YOURSELF. HAVE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## hollydolly

...glorious day today... hotter than yesterday when we were at the coast... been sitting in the garden which catches all the sun, just had my lunch, some feta cheese & herbs with mushrooms


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## MrPants

Day turns to night once again.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

ANGEL WINGS are never too small.....to carry us all.....to our destination for the NITE.....To our DREAMS of MAGIC and MYSTERY.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx

Good Blue Bonnet morning..


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another nite of sleep gone, or maybe still happening for some. A new week starting, relax, enjoy your day, and hopefully look forward to the happy week in front of us.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Sunday Morning!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon Everyone!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MrPants

Winding down for the night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

DREAM SOFTLY.....DREAM CONTENTED......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!  Remember what Monday morning felt like before we retired?






_"Monday, Monday, can't trust that day..." _ - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.  Monday here, right on time like always, last Monday for April, time is rushing by, catch and ENJOY the time. Have a GOOD DAY ALL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## hawkdon

Good Morning Y''all lets dance !!!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

good afternoon


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MrPants

Goin' down howling tonight!


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Goin' down howling tonight!
> View attachment 161989


Night Mr


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

oops where's my manners....?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Y'all have a real good one today!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Mother Nature's in a much better mood today. Hope she's good to all of you. ENJOY your day, and PLEASURES.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

MAGIC of the nite.....it's yours to DREAM with, to EMBRACE with, and to bring you home to your ANGEL for the nite of PEACEFUL SLEEP AND DREAMS......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members:


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. You know what day is here again.....camels must be getting tired of hump day every week...LOL. Should thank them for showing up once a week. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

There no words to capture the preciousness of these two ANGELS.....They're on their way to find their DREAMS........SLEEP WELL......SLEEP LOVED.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

ANOTHER DAY FOR US EVERYONE. Hope things went well in the sleep department. ENJOY all the things that make you HAPPY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning! Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Day!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

Stars, the moon, the sky and ANGELS all go hand in hand.....giving us our DREAMS.
GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Sleep done again....When Monday was here...it was...going to be a long week......Friday's here...it is...where did the week go. ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

good eve


----------



## MickaC

Comes the time of day when sunlight trades off to moonlight. Fantasy, magic, mystery, guides us to our ANGEL....for she has our DREAMS waiting. SLEEPWELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well everyone.




_


----------



## MrPants

Good Night


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends.


----------



## timoc

I've just had a call from some friends I used to share plants with before all this coronavirus started. 
They have a beautiful magnolia tree and they allowed me to layer it to make another plant.  
They have only just inspected the tree, and the 2ltr lemonade bottle I used filled with compost wrapped around a stem is filled with new roots, so, I've filled my belly, polished my shoes, and with sterilized secatuers in my pocket, I'm off to get my new magnolia bush. 
The sun is shining too, so I think I'll enjoy the walk, and hopefully, you will be able to do the same.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> I've just had a call from some friends I used to share plants with before all this coronavirus started.
> They have a beautiful magnolia tree and they allowed me to layer it to make another plant.
> They have only just inspected the tree, and the 2ltr lemonade bottle I used filled with compost wrapped around a stem is filled with new roots, so, I've filled my belly, polished my shoes, and with sterilized secatuers in my pocket, I'm off to get my new magnolia bush.
> The sun is shining too, so I think I'll enjoy the walk, and hopefully, you will be able to do the same.


That's wonderful, please post a picture of it


----------



## Tish

*It's been a very long day, Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MAY 1st MORNING EVERYONE. Hope you all have a great start of our new month. Stop the clocks and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 162797 GOOD MAY 1st MORNING EVERYONE. Hope you all have a great start of our new month. Stop the clocks and ENJOY your day.


A big chunk of fruitcake and a large mug of tea and sat under that tree, wonderful.


----------



## timoc

Got my magnolia but I don't own a camera-phone, mobile or whatever they are called, but somewhere in the house I know I have an old camera that works.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning


I wouldn't mind walking along there with a bag of fish and chips, where is it RR?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

timoc said:


> I wouldn't mind walking along there with a bag of fish and chips, where is it RR?


I'm not sure where... I think The Netherlands.
Also it may even be sunset instead of sunrise, LOL.  
But I'll share that bag of fish & chips with you, @timoc, if that's ok.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Good night.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful sleep to you all, wherever you are.




_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MrPants

Good night friends from Hopewell Rocks; Bay of Fundy, New Brunswick, Canada.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Gather up the nite......turn the stars on.....smile with the moon.....and hold your ANGEL tight.....ENJOY your DREAMS......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> Good night.View attachment 162912


That moon looks so big and so near, you could almost reach it with a ladder.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good Evening
> View attachment 162932


"Y'know what, Polly, you've gone all funny colours."

"Take a look in the mirror, Fred."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY TO ALL. Start of another week. Let's do our best to ENJOY our day and the new week. BE GOOD TO YOURSELF.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 162954   HAPPY SUNDAY TO ALL. Start of another week. Let's do our best to ENJOY our day and the new week. BE GOOD TO YOURSELF.


Oh what beautiful birds those are!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> View attachment 163031


So amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants

Goodnight friends


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Nite has arrived, right on schedule. Fall into your ANGELS arms......and DREAM YOUR BEST DREAMS...........GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

It's a Holiday here  today... but sadly because we're still mostly in lockdown there's nowhere to go.....roll on May 17th when more things will be released from the chains of Lockdown... Have a happy Monday wherever you are


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It's B-A-C-K-------Monday. Good thing days of the week come in order, otherwise confusion would really set in. SUN......come, come out, wherever you are. ENJOY your day.


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 162995


Oooh, 'e won't be able to resist me, now where is me scent?


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 163081 Nite has arrived, right on schedule. Fall into your ANGELS arms......and DREAM YOUR BEST DREAMS...........GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.


It must be scorching hot there for the 'Cool-Draft Angel' to visit.


----------



## timoc

I braved the eliments this morning and went to the shop and bought four strawberry-cream tarts because a friend and his wife were coming to visit, which would mean I'd have one tart left for this evening. 
They cried off because of the torrential rain, so I made  a pot of tea and scoffed the four tarts.


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 163059


Love your new avatar Lew. Is that your boy?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Love your new avatar Lew. Is that your boy?


Yes is is Rose.  Thank you.


----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> View attachment 163120


Is that John Cena wading in there?


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well while the Moon Fairies are dancing


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night y'all


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all. Toes were a bit frosty this morning..... -6......on May 4th. This cold needs to stop.
Missed my goodnite post..sorry..video call lasted a couple of hours.....but hoping you all had good dreams. Like the post says......BE YOURSELF.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 163280   GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all. Toes were a bit frosty this morning..... -6......on May 4th. This cold needs to stop.
> Missed my goodnite post..sorry..video call lasted a couple of hours.....but hoping you all had good dreams. Like the post says......BE YOURSELF.....ENJOY your day.


MINUS 6...in MAY ????


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> MINUS 6...in MAY ????


YES !!!!!!!!!! SADLY......No rhyme or reason to this yo-yo weather.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Relax, rest and enjoy a restorative sleep.


----------



## Dana

*Have a great day everyone...*


----------



## MickaC

Time of the day for our FREEDOM....IMAGINATION....WISHES and DREAMS. Take them all for your nite of PEACE...........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night. . .

*


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Sleep, a good job done, hopefully for all. Make your day as pleasant as can be......we all deserve happy days. ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

As soon as I saw this Ruthanne it made me think of you.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Dana

*Have a beaut day everyone!*


----------



## MrPants

Good Night All!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


A big thank you for all of the 'positive' and 'kind' postings you help to contribute in this forum. I appreciate you!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night and sweet dreams...

*


----------



## MickaC

Checklist.....in bed....comfy pillow and cover....window open, to see the stars and moon....close your eyes....your Angel will arrive with the best DREAMS..........SLEEP WELL.....GOOD NITE.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> As soon as I saw this Ruthanne it made me think of you.
> 
> View attachment 163464


Thank you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. The week is sneaking away. Friday is on it's way. ENJOY the pleasures of your day.


----------



## RadishRose

PamfromTx said:


> A big thank you for all of the 'positive' and 'kind' postings you help to contribute in this forum. I appreciate you!


Likewise, @PamfromTx


----------



## hawkdon

Morning y'all !!!!! Have a good day!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


>


*My favorite cooky! *


----------



## Tish




----------



## MrPants

Good Night! 
Another day spinning my wheels


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

A little ANGEL wrapped in her ANGEL'S arms, for a nite of MAGICAL DREAMS.
SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night_.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Friday Morning to all, let's have a nice weekend and be grateful to be alive.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good Friday Morning to all, let's have a nice weekend and be grateful to be alive.
> 
> View attachment 163697


"OK, where've you hid my nuts?"


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

MrPants said:


> Good Night!
> Another day spinning my wheels
> View attachment 163681


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty

*Oh Happy Day!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Not wishing for days to fly away...but...once again.....cold May morning, -5 ....just like every morning this week......promises of warm next week coming.
Have a good day all. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose

Have fun today!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MrPants

Good Night!


----------



## MickaC

Rest your mind, body and soul.....after a day of living.
Hope you and your ANGEL slip into your PEACEFUL and CONTENTED place........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Hi to you all... on a Rainy Saturday Morning....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Just another beautiful sunrise in Florida:


----------



## Liberty

A Good Saturday morning to you all today!


----------



## MickaC

IT'S HERE.....another weekend for us. Wrapping up for the week......get a good start for another......but first......YOU TIME.....Take time to do your HAPPY THINGS. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning everyone wishing you a wonderful day.*


----------



## MickaC

The day has made an exit.......the nite has arrived. Empty your day's thoughts......fill with your nite's DREAMS..........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams...




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Happy Mother's Day...wish you could see the size of these bloomin' roses...and they are fragrant, to**o!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Being a  " MOM " is the most important job in the world. Hope all MOMS, GRANDMOMS, PET MOMS, have  all the LOVE and HAPPINESS this day can bring......but not just today......EVERYDAY. There's a million definitions to the title  "MOM ". and all are a MOM in their own SPECIAL WAY......ENJOY your DAY.


----------



## Pappy

Up and at em guys:


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*

**


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 164135


How cute!!!


----------



## MickaC

Another day's curtain is drawn.....Hope Mother's Day was KIND and HAPPY for all.
Star dust and DREAMS are waiting........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, rest well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another nite of sleep done......Don't have really have anything against Mondays......other than time is flying by......coming to the middle of May.....slow down please. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Rise & Shine! 
*


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Another day closed......a new nite opened......SLEEP WELL EVERYONE


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night, sleep tight.





_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY NEW DAY EVERYONE. Promises of beautiful days......hope that happens for all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning All!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning...indulge!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The calmness of the nite touches all. Fantasizing with the moon, stars, and ANGELS. Laying still.....listening to the silence......inviting our ANGELS and DREAMS to enter.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, and have sweet dreams.    *


----------



## hollydolly

G'Morning all.. great to see ya.....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Buckeye

Good morning - I've had my first cup of coffee, now for the morning shower and get psyched up to see my PCP at 8:30.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Good morning everyone...can smell the coffee brewing!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Slept the nite away, refulled, hopefully ready for Wednesday today. Does anyone know how to stop the speed dial on time......going far too fast. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning everyone have a blessed day.*


----------



## MickaC

Night has fallen once again. The night has gifted to you......the moon, stars and our most precious DREAMS with the Angels joining us.......SLEEP WELL.....ENJOY CONTENTMENT.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams    *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' all...from this rainy side of the planet..., have a good day whatever you're up to....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty

*Good morning to all...may we all bloom today!

*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all. Let's try to ENJOY all the day can give us. STAY SAFE and WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

All our innocence returns once we lay our heads down to a nite of DREAMS and PEACE.......floating through the clouds of soft puff......and finding our ANGEL for the nite's journey..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

*Good night, everyone!  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Good night, sleep well, and have sweet dreams    *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. HAPPY DANCE for ALL. Start the weekend early if you wish. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Time for DREAMS. Your ANGEL will guide you to your best DREAMS......SLEEP WELL.....Be CONTENTED.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's Friday!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## charry

Good morning from Sussex Uk


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE.......i know, the message is in German.......but......this family is so ADORABLE !!!!!!!!!!!   ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Liberty

*Happy Saturday, do some good "rockin" today if you can!*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning, pancake lovers! 

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Just hit my toe into the bed frame...owww...I think it may be broke it hurts so bad.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Just hit my toe into the bed frame...owww...I think it may be broke it hurts so bad.
> 
> View attachment 165141


Ouch, ouch! When that happens it does hurt.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Ouch, ouch! When that happens it does hurt.


Yes, for sure!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Our nite awaits. So many things to feel in our DREAMS......Feel peace, love, happiness, contentment, and the warmth of our ANGELS arms around us floating to our DREAMS.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 165208


And a big hello to you.
That cake hit the spot and will help me sleep blissfully for the rest of the night.

I hope you are able to grab some more sleep as well my good friend..


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> And a big hello to you.
> That cake hit the spot and will help me sleep blissfully for the rest of the night.
> 
> I hope you are able to grab some more sleep as well my good friend..


Glad you liked that cake--it looked to die for!  I'm starting to get tired now, thank you.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Glad you liked that cake--it looked to die for!  I'm starting to get tired now, thank you.


Get some good sleep my friend. I am headed that way myself.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Sitting out on the deck for first morning coffee and ENJOYING the orchestra.......robins, wrens, orioles, goldfinches, doves, have to be up really early to hear doves......could listen to all this 24/7........ENJOY your day all.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your ANGELS.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Start of another week, right on time. Enjoying the great weather big time....other than being so dry. ENJOY your Monday time.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone.


----------



## MickaC

The STARS, MOON, and the MAGICAL NITE.........are never out of our reach.......must go.....ANGELS are waiting.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163297


Hey Pam, I really love this image of the birdies--I love birdies!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning...think I need a vacation after 30 some years of raising animals and not getting out enough....


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends. A little something different this morning.


----------



## PamfromTx

Been there and done that.   In Facebook to boot.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY ALL. Hope the sleep job went well. This time of year, i have a one track mind......Mother Nature's feathered treasures.....Love hearing and seeing.....ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Day! 

*


----------



## hawkdon

Good Morning Peeples' !!! I'm off to get my shaggy hairs cut, then to grocery for a  vaccine shot...kinda wierd isn't it, grocery for shots instead of food...!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> View attachment 165660


That is so beautiful Tish!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The nite brings us to our most quiet and peaceful places........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

Morning folks on the 3rd day of our semi lifted lockdown...hopefully it will last longer than the few days we had in 2020


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## grahamg

Over an hour of birdsong to brighten your day:


----------



## grahamg

A few different species and a bit shorter clip:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Middle of the week, here, right on time. ENJOY all that makes you happy. Have a great day.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning to all!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night 

*


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well everyone, sweet dreams.




_


----------



## MickaC

This little ANGEL will sleep tight, with the moon, stars and her ANGEL holding with arms around her.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mikew




----------



## Ruthanne

Another morning is here...at least I woke up!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY ALL. Another nite slept out, now a new day. ENJOY your day everyone.....we all know days go by far to fast.


----------



## Liberty

*Have a wonderful day!*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Good Evening
> View attachment 165958


I love Jaguars. There is something about them that triggers my imagination. I would love to hear one of them scream as they come across our Southern Border at night.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone. *
> View attachment 166008


LOL..I know it's coming into winter in OZ but it's funny to see snow in May...... nite Tish....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Friday already...... must be on speed dial. May is on it's way towards the end......SAD....SAD. Put your ENJOYMENT in overdrive as to not miss any happiness. Have a great day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your weekend is going well so far. Here... day 2 of real rain, needed so badly.....BUT......high of 5 yesterday.....this morning 1. Had a treat yesterday.....listened and saw a pair of Rose Breasted Grosbeaks.....hope they nest close. ENJOY your day and more weekend.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning



​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Have a restful sleep everyone.





_


----------



## MickaC

Nite time reflections are images of our DREAMS. We can see images, but not feel them......but.....in our hearts we're been held by our ANGEL, and those you can feel..........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Start of another new week.....but.....weekend's not over. Relax more, refuel more, make it an extra long weekend if you want........maybe till.....tues...wed....thurs....
ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 166325


Night Lew!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night Friends


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

The stars of the nite with their light will guide us to our ANGELS for our peaceful DREAMS............GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly

*Have a great start to the week *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all.
Last day of our Canadian long weekend......Happy Day CANADIANS. 
Have a great day and start of a new week.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a fun day!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

The STARS, the MOON, our DREAMS.......are ours to explore and enjoy.
So, with your ANGEL, explore and enjoy, your journey of DREAMS.........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## ProTruckDriver

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty

*Good morning to all...we are hoping this is the last day of rain for a while!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY ALL. Hope things went well through the nite for everyone. We've had some gloomy days......sun showed up yesterday, but still on the cool side. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky

Goodnight .. see you all tomorrow!


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Peaceful conversation with the moon, stars and the nite sky, waiting for an ANGEL to go with on the journey to our magical DREAMS.
SLEEP WELL.........GOOD NITE.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Camel called this morning.....he's taking a sick day.....this little cutie was happy to fill in.
A toasty warm +1, with COLD north wind. Oh well......the guys, my tomato plants and i are nice and warm inside with the furnace on. Hope everyone will have a good day. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was successful for all.......mine.....short.....video call till 1:30.....dragging my butt. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 166887


There is something really neat about this picture of flowers that I cannot put my finger on.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Stars of the nite are lighting the pathway to our DREAMS. ANGELS are waiting, while the moon is watching over you. Oh....how we LOVE the MAGIC of the nite. GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, sleep well.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning and a nice weekend to all!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. Another week starting to close. Keep doing the happy thing......we all need HAPPY. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning to You


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Pleasant dreams!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully everyone.




_


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY ALL. It happened again.....another week making an exit.
Slow down, enjoy some you time. ENJOY your day.


----------



## MickaC

Remembering isn't just one day......it's a lifetime. ENJOY your MEMORIAL WEEKEND.


----------



## Ruthanne

A great holiday weekend to all


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night 
*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night Friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Exiting dreamland.....entering a new day and week. Keep enjoying your MEMORIAL weekend. HAPPY days make more HAPPY days. Have a good one.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Friends!


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good Evening Friends!
> 
> View attachment 167356


It might be warm on your end of the branch, Fred, but it's bloody freezing this end.   

Goodnight all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

But.....it's been a long day, getting good stuff done, sleep is knocking at the door..........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.......DREAM CALM and CONTENTED.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


>


Bet you looked like her as a little kiddo, Hollydolly...!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING ALL. Last day of May.........where did May go ???????? Mother Nature's promising a good mood this week. ENJOY your day and your MEMORIAL DAY. Keep safe and well.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Time for our Fantasies, Dreams and Peace. The lights are on, thanks to the stars and moon. ANGELS are waiting for your nites journey......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

...and I'm blessed to have both.. ...another glorious sunny hot morning....hope you have the best day you possibly can


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE....HAPPY JUNE 1st....It happened again....another month gone....think i'm going to send out a search party, the months seem to be disappearing at a rapid pace....might be a reward for whoever finds them. Mother Nature is giving us some summer heat. ENJOY your 1st June day.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning world!


----------



## RadishRose

The best good morning to you!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

A good day and a pleasant June to all!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Marie5656

*Sorry..I'll see myself out.....LOL*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well tonight- your guardian angel is awake.


----------



## MickaC

Doesn't get any better than floating off to dreamland with the stars, moon, and your ANGEL.........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly

...took 10 minutes agony to try and roll out of bed this morning....gonna need a long walk today...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> ...took 10 minutes agony to try and roll out of bed this morning....gonna need a long walk today...


I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Thanks muchly @Tish... so do I ...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> ...took 10 minutes agony to try and roll out of bed this morning....gonna need a long walk today...


Oh...Holly.....Hump day isn't been very good to you.....Hope you get feeling better as the day goes on.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It's that you know what day. We probably all have that hump day mastered....so, skip over that little hump and ENJOY your day.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 167681


I'm gunna get one of these for my rear end and give my tongue a holiday.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> ...took 10 minutes agony to try and roll out of bed this morning....gonna need a long walk today...



here’s to feeling better @hollydolly


----------



## Pink Biz

*Time to rise and shine. Have a great day! *


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening--enjoy it...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Dreamland is for our fantasies, hopes, wants, and peaceful renewal for all the tomorrows. Your DREAM ANGEL will there with you........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


>


I love that part of real life where I can stop participating and just sod off to bed.   'Snore'


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.*
> View attachment 167756


When I do get my head down, Tish, I hope that that blue beggar isn't perched at the end of my bed.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning--I got a real good night sleep!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY MORNING ALL. When there's a chorus from feathered choir members, at 4:30 am......rather listen to them instead going back to sleep......anyone else? ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

A
  ANGELS, DREAMS and MAGIC. ENJOY all......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

It's been a long day. Good Night.


----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY AGAIN EVERYONE. 

  Another week coming to a close.....where did it go ????????  Do your Friday thing......whatever that may be. ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Forum Friends--A Wonderful Weekend to All!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Another beautiful summer day. Hope everyone enjoyed their Friday to do things........SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another sleep done, and another week ending. Take time to ENJOY the day.....and .....ENJOY yourselves.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon to you all on this day filled with warm sunshine....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## MickaC

Another nite opening up for peaceful sleep and DREAMS. Your ANGEL is waiting to take the journey through the MAGICAL NITE with you.........SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. A start to yet another week. Finish ENJOYING your weekend.....extend it longer if you wish......your time.....your way. Have a good one.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Hope everyone's Sunday has been good.
Having supper, then an after supper nap, when the guys are all brushed.....then the nitely video call with my LOVE.
SLEEP WELL......SLEEP CONTENTED.


----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Goodnight Forum Friends!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Goodnight to you all!

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty

Have a beautiful Monday, folks!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE......It happened again.....right on time. GREAT NEWS......the longest day of the year is only 13 days away !!!!!!!!!!!! .......bad news  all downhill from there.....short days, please stay away. ENJOY your day.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

How lonely it would be without our DREAMS. Hope none will have to experience that kind of loneliness. Hope the day was good to all.....GOOD NITE......DREAM to your HEART's content. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning, brekkie's ready! 

*


----------



## Liberty

And a beautiful day to you all!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Another great summer day for here. Funny about sleep......you close your eyes.....then poof.....time to open your eyes. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well


----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty

*Its a good "sit on the porch and visit" kind of morning...coffee's making -y'all enjoy now, you hear?!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY EVERYONE. Who said Hump Day is only for camels. This guy looks like he could be a good stand in. . Week half over again. Keep doing what you ENJOY doing.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night peeples...


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL Senior Forum.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty

*A lovely good morning to all!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. It's doing it again.....days, time are disappearing. Smell the flowers as much as you can before they're gone. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a wonderful day*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning!


"Listen, Mate, it's no fun for me either, I have to get up at the crack of dawn and yell, 'Cockaddoodloo', I get frying pans hurled at me, and this morning someone emptied a piss-pot on me 'ead."


----------



## MickaC

Pretty much says it all. Hope all have a restful sleep......happy dreams....and quality time with your ANGEL on the nites' journey........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Starry Night!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night peeples!


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/3096293483712150/


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Have an absolutely gorgeous Friday!*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. How did Friday get here so fast, wasn't ready for it. Hope sleep was successful for all. Today.....do your practice run for the weekend, and start ENJOYING.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Talking to the MOON, STARS and ANGELS is part of the PEACEFUL JOURNEY we settle in to when our NITES are CALLING........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> View attachment 168847  Talking to the MOON, STARS and ANGELS is part of the PEACEFUL JOURNEY we settle in to when our NITES are CALLING........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


Wow! such a beautiful picture


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.*
> View attachment 168867


"Just as a matter of interest, Owlie, what are you going to do with that feather?"


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## Liberty

*Good morning everyone...enjoy your coffee!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Well......another week ending.....sigh......Take time to ENJOY yourself and all that makes you happy. Have a great day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> "Just as a matter of interest, Owlie, what are you going to do with that feather?"


Tis My feather and I am grooming it


----------



## Tish

*Good Morning everyone, have a beautiful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## MickaC

Fear not, the stars, the sky, the moon, or all of the world. Fear not the nite, our ANGELS float with us to reach the best part of the nite.......our DREAMS.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well, awake refreshed.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Start of another new week. Maybe if we all clicked the pause button at the same time, time will slow down......ok, let's do this......1......2.....3.....click. That should do it. ENJOY your Sunday with all that makes you happy.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening folks...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Release your day, and open the door to the nite, to meet your ANGEL for a nite of MAGICAL DREAMS, HOPES and WANTS.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish

*Good night all, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.    *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

good morning!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Yes, it happened again, Monday came knocking, and somebody let it in. Oh well, new week, new happenings. Enjoy all of todays HAPPY things.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The nite with our ANGELS, brings us PEACE to our MIND, BODY and SOUL.
The Blessings we felt through the day, continues through our nite's journey........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

sleep well, sweet dreams,,,,


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.    *


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 169121


"No, no, no, I don't want a dog living here!"


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 169149


"Doris, isn't it marvelous the way those horses in the pond can swim upside down and hold their breath for so long."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Liberty

*Treasure each golden hour.*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Sleep vanished......wake up time arrived. Can always count on Mother Nature's feathered treasures to start our day with their chorus. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> View attachment 169391


That is so very pretty.


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Murrmurr

Finally....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYONE. Hump day, camel day, wacky wednesday......pick one......wednesday will still be wednesday no matter what you choose. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning! Enjoy yourself.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good night and sleep tight.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Another beautiful summer morning, with the birds welcoming all with their songs. They just totally make my day. Hope everyone finds HAPPY in your day today. ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning! Enjoy a good stretch.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Time to put our Day DREAMS to rest.......Time to enter our Nite DREAMS. DREAMS make us who we are, day or nite. ENJOY your nite of DREAMS to prepare for tomorrow with your ANGEL by your side.......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Time to rest, good people.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night Friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams    *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING FORUM FRIENDS......FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!! Where did the week go !!!!!!!!!!! Is it just me, or is anyone else finding days are just gone at record pace.
Hang on to your day and ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Day


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening and a wonderful weekend to all!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good night!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night forum friends~


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Nite is making itself comfy. That's where i'm going. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning everyone. I thought of something I read in one of Carlos Castaneta's books long ago for some reason and I thought it was appropriate for us older people who have faced many challenges, and strive to live the rest of our lives with love and bravery.

A quote from Carlos Castaneda’s “The teachings of Don Juan”:




> A man of knowledge is one who has followed truthfully the hardships of learning, a man who has, without rushing or without faltering, gone as far as he can in unraveling the secrets of power and knowledge. To become a man of knowledge one must challenge and defeat his four natural enemies.
> When a man starts to learn, he is never clear about his objectives. His purpose is faulty; his intent is vague. He hopes for rewards that will never materialize for he knows nothing of the hardships of learning.
> He slowly begins to learn–bit by bit at first, then in big chunks. And his thoughts soon clash. What he learns is never what he pictured, or imagined, and so he begins to be afraid. Learning is never what one expects. Every step of learning is a new task, and the fear the man is experiencing begins to mount mercilessly, unyieldingly. His purpose becomes a battlefield.
> And thus he has stumbled upon the first of his natural enemies: *fear*! A terrible enemy–treacherous, and difficult to overcome. It remains concealed at every turn of the way, prowling, waiting. And if the man, terrified in its presence, runs away, his enemy will have put an end to his quest and he will never learn. He will never become a man of knowledge. He will perhaps be a bully, or a harmless, scared man; at any rate, he will be a defeated man. His first enemy will have put an end to his cravings.
> It is not possible for a man to abandon himself to fear for years, then finally conquer it. If he gives in to fear he will never conquer it, because he will shy away from learning and never try again. But if he tries to learn for years in the midst of his fear, he will eventually conquer it because he will never have really abandoned himself to it.
> Therefore he must not run away. He must defy his fear, and in spite of it he must take the next step in learning, and the next, and the next. He must be fully afraid, and yet he must not stop. That is the rule! And a moment will come when his first enemy retreats. The man begins to feel sure of himself. His intent becomes stronger. Learning is no longer a terrifying task.
> When this joyful moment comes, the man can say without hesitation that he has defeated his first natural enemy. It happens little by little, and yet the fear is vanquished suddenly and fast. Once a man has vanquished fear, he is free from it for the rest of his life because, instead of fear, he has acquired clarity–a clarity of mind which erases fear. By then a man knows his desires; he knows how to satisfy those desires. He can anticipate the new steps of learning and a sharp clarity surrounds everything. The man feels that nothing is concealed.
> And thus he has encountered his second enemy: *Clarity*! That clarity of mind, which is so hard to obtain, dispels fear, but also blinds. It forces the man never to doubt himself. It gives him the assurance he can do anything he pleases, for he sees clearly into everything. And he is courageous because he is clear, and he stops at nothing because he is clear. But all that is a mistake; it is like something incomplete. If the man yields to this make-believe power, he has succumbed to his second enemy and will be patient when he should rush. And he will fumble with learning until he winds up incapable of learning anything more. His second enemy has just stopped him cold from trying to become a man of knowledge. Instead, the man may turn into a buoyant warrior, or a clown. Yet the clarity for which he has paid so dearly will never change to darkness and fear again. He will be clear as long as he lives, but he will no longer learn, or yearn for, anything.
> He must do what he did with fear: he must defy his clarity and use it only to see, and wait patiently and measure carefully before taking new steps; he must think, above all, that his clarity is almost a mistake. And a moment will come when he will understand that his clarity was only a point before his eyes. And thus he will have overcome his second enemy, and will arrive at a position where nothing can harm him anymore. This will not be a mistake. It will not be only a point before his eyes. It will be true power.
> He will know at this point that the power he has been pursuing for so long is finally his. He can do with it whatever he pleases. His ally is at his command. His wish is the rule. He sees all that is around him. But he has also come across his third enemy:*Power*!
> Power is the strongest of all enemies. And naturally the easiest thing to do is to give in; after all, the man is truly invincible. He commands; he begins by taking calculated risks, and ends in making rules, because he is a master.
> A man at this stage hardly notices his third enemy closing in on him. And suddenly, without knowing, he will certainly have lost the battle. His enemy will have turned him into a cruel, capricious man, but he will never lose his clarity or his power.
> A man who is defeated by power dies without really knowing how to handle it. Power is only a burden upon his fate. Such a man has no command over himself, and cannot tell when or how to use his power.
> Once one of these enemies overpowers a man there is nothing he can do. It is not possible, for instance, that a man who is defeated by power may see his error and mend his ways. Once a man gives in he is through. If, however, he is temporarily blinded by power, and then refuses it, his battle is still on. That means he is still trying to become a man of knowledge. A man is defeated only when he no longer tries, and abandons himself.
> He has to come to realize that the power he has seemingly conquered is in reality never his. He must keep himself in line at all times, handling carefully and faithfully all that he has learned. If he can see that clarity and power, without his control over himself, are worse than mistakes, he will reach a point where everything is held in check. He will know then when and how to use his power. And thus he will have defeated his third enemy.
> The man will be, by then, at the end of his journey of learning, and almost without warning he will come upon the last of his enemies: *Old age*! This enemy is the cruelest of all, the one he won’t be able to defeat completely, but only fight away.
> This is the time when a man has no more fears, no more impatient clarity of mind–a time when all his power is in check, but also the time when he has an unyielding desire to rest. If he gives in totally to his desire to lie down and forget, if he soothes himself in tiredness, he will have lost his last round, and his enemy will cut him down into a feeble old creature. His desire to retreat will overrule all his clarity, his power, and his knowledge.
> But if the man sloughs off his tiredness, and lives his fate though, he can then be called a man of knowledge, if only for the brief moment when he succeeds in fighting off his last, invincible enemy. That moment of clarity, power, and knowledge is enough.



Four enemies of a person of knowledge


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## MickaC

Ending another week. Take the day and weekend for what you enjoy and makes you happy. Have a great day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night...

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Nites' journey to dreams can be anyway you want. Look up to see the moon, stars and ANGELS, and enjoy your magical nite journey.......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

*Good night, dear friends.  I hope tomorrow is a better day for all.  I'm very tired and sore from doing housework and running errands. Feel like a zombie right now.  lol*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning!  I've been up late and need to go to sleep soon!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Hope all you DADS have a GREAT DAY.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Summer officially starts at 10:32 p.m tonite......time is only a number......let's start SUMMER NOW. ENJOY your 1st day of summer.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening Forum friends and Happy Father's Day to all the fathers


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

Tish said:


> View attachment 170231


OMG was I up all night? *Checks the clock*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DREAMS EVERYONE.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night and sweet dreams to everyone...maybe the coming week will be even better!


----------



## RadishRose

Moonlight fairies dance while we sleep.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning--I know it's Monday but try to think positive and things may go better.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Did your 1st Summers' nite sleep go well. My excitement took a fast exit when i saw the temp when i got up......*4*......light frost on the patio table. going to give everything a watering before the sun hits them, sometimes that helps lesson the damage if there is any. MOTHER NATURE.....what are you doing......ENJOY your SUMMER DAY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK

*HAPPY SUMMER!*


----------



## Tish

*Good morning wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

This is where I'm headed:




Sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

Mind, heart and soul, are ready to be filled with your endless and priceless dreams........good nite.......sleep well.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Mornin'....to my friends.....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends from my community.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 170325 GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Did your 1st Summers' nite sleep go well. My excitement took a fast exit when i saw the temp when i got up......*4*......light frost on the patio table. going to give everything a watering before the sun hits them, sometimes that helps lesson the damage if there is any. MOTHER NATURE.....what are you doing......ENJOY your SUMMER DAY.


Time to move south maybe...a bit?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope summer sleep is being good to all. Keep ENJOYING your summer days. I know for some of us, summer season is very short......do all you can to have a GREAT day.


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Time to move south maybe...a bit?


Would love to, Liberty, can i get directions to your place.....i can cook, clean, do windows.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

There are nites when you truly feel alone.....but you're not. As long as there's stars, the moon, and soft puffs of clouds surrounding you, you will never have that thought of being alone. ANGELS are with you making a peaceful journey to your DREAMS.........SLEEP WELL......SLEEP CONTENTED.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Would love to, Liberty, can i get directions to your place.....i can cook, clean, do windows.


Any time you'd like...just let me know when you are coming and I' ll bake a big cake! Of course if you saw all the windows in this big joint, you'd probably go running back up north, but don't worry...won't make you clean them.  Have a good excuse not to clean - the birds fly into them when they are squeaky clean!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING FORUM FRIENDS. Nite disappeared once again. Wednesday again, and what does it mean......it means another day to ENJOY. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## SmoothSeas

Top o'the mornin to one and all...


----------



## Gemma




----------



## RadishRose

good morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Goodnight from Tybee Island, Georgia


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have magical dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly

Good morning all...

I've started this new Morning exercise routine....

10 minutes on the treadmill...and 10 minutes of relaxation..


----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Mornings....days are always better with Mother Nature's Treasures.
Want to share something wonderful that happened yesterday.
Was an official Grad Day yesterday.
Volunteers with trucks and flat decks.....carried this year's GRADS in a parade celebration around town led by R.C.M.P.
3 GRADS per flat deck, more than enough space between them, masks.......girls in their beautiful gowns, guys in their best.
Theme song picked by the grads played. Brought tears to my eyes.....there is always a way to make things better during these times.

ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Hang on to your DREAMS......They're yours' and yours' only.
SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.......ENJOY your travel all nite long.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Liberty

*Have a wonderfully fine day, folks!


*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. A rainy Friday, started early morning, the rain is muchly needed.
Another week disappearing. Have a good start to your weekend. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty

And a happy Saturday to you'all!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. Hope you're ending your week on a good note. Spend the day with HAPPY things. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Joyous morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Catch a STAR.....Catch the MOON.....Catch an ANGEL.....You're ready to catch a DREAM.
SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

A good Sunday morning to you all!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING TO ALL. Time is continuing to exit. Start of another new week. Take time for you and all that makes you happy....and to start off a good week. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning !


----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good night.*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Once again.....time to bid the day farewell......time to welcome the nite.
Reach for your star, and sleep in peace. GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Tish

*Goodnight friends, sleep well, and sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning forum members!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## ProTruckDriver




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope the weekend was good for you all. Was a very wet weekend here......but the rain was welcome. Have a good start to your week. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Good mornings are always better when shared.....THANKS for SHARING SENIOR FORUM. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Late Afternoon All!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Hold on to your world of DREAMS......Your ANGEL will be sure your DREAMS will warm the heart, mind and soul.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Wouldn't it be a hoot to have coffee with that adorable face, only a face a mother can love.....maybe....lol...lol. Mother Nature is giving us more hot summer heat....i'm not complaining....love it. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Nite has arrived. Hold onto your ANGEL and STARS for your NITES' JOURNEY. TRAVEL WELL.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams...




_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

JULY.......It's here !!!!!!! Where did the first half of 2020 go. Might have to check lost and found.
ENJOY your first day of July everyone.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY CANADA DAY all FELLOW CANADIANS. ENJOY everything you can. Be PROUD.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night from Georgia!


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING TO EVERYONE. Another week starting to close. Don't miss out on any happiness, have as much as you can to fill your heart with. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Corgi DREAMS in progress. Hope your DREAMS are as pleasing and peaceful.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

Good Morning, have a wonderful time today!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all. Try to end the week with relaxation and happy time. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Let go of the day......Reach out for the nite......DREAMS are waiting.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## MickaC

ALL AMERICANS.......Be proud today and everyday......ENJOY your COUNTRY's DAY......STAY SAFE.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. New week, start fresh, ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good   Morning


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night


----------



## MickaC

There's always endless room in the nite sky.....for our STARS, DREAMS, ANGELS, and the one and only MOON........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Don't have anything against Mondays......other than they come too often.....and means days, and time are disappearing much too fast. ENJOY the start of the new week.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

GoodMorning


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The silence of the nite.......the moon, stars, the silent wings of our ANGELS.....give us contentment and peace to help our journey to our DREAMS........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep tight.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Hope your week is going well so far. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Camel didn't show up for work today, must be hard working only one day a week. His paycheck should be docked....ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The silence of the nite may be the most enchanting silence we may ever hear......except for the silence of our ANGEL'S wings........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## hollydolly

May your day being just how you want it......


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep has come and gone again. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Slept late today and missed the good morning thread.  But baseball is coming on and I'll sign off tonight.  See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

Hold on to your world of dreams.They're yours to share with ANGELS, the MOON and the stars.   SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

I think I'll go hide now.  Sleepy and tired.   Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.    *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again, another week getting ready to make an exit. Hope today will be good to you all. ENJOY what makes you happy.


----------



## RadishRose

GoodMorning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Join the clouds, float to your ANGEL, waiting for joining your nites PEACE and CONTENTMENT........SLEEP WELL......TRAVEL WELL.


----------



## timoc

*I've just been watching some old video clips, this one is hillarious, enjoy your day.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

This was just wonderful to watch, a super moment.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## CinnamonSugar

good morning from Skidaway Island, Georgia!


----------



## Liberty

A good Saturday morning to all!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. End of the week, start of the weekend. Whichever one you choose, try to make it happy. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodmorning


----------



## PamfromTx

Sending you a ....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The sound of sleep is so quiet. Enjoy the peace of the nite.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Liberty

Have a shiny Sunday, may the day sparkle for you!


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your SUNDAY EVERYONE.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## GAlady

A beautiful Sunday morning in Georgia.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Nite is falling once again, upon us, always exactly on time. Leaving our daydreams, floating to our nite dreams. Stars, Moon and ANGELS, are waiting......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

Michelle's been up really late the past few nights reading text books and stuff. She started college classes on Monday. It's really weird that after decades of living alone I can't get to sleep unless she's in there with me.

'Night, everyone.


----------



## Tish

*Good night Friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning all:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING MONDAY EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all. If this was winter....Mondays, days going so quickly just makes the winter shorter. Now......days don't need to go so fast. ENJOY the start of a new week.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

To have the nite, for all our dreams, wishes, contentment. To explore, to fantasize, to travel with the company of our ANGELS to the nites' peace............GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat

Attach files


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

Ken N Tx said:


>


That kitty is so very cute! Bet its a male...he wants to knead his paws on you.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope you're all keeping cool and safe through all this heat. Fill your day with as much happy as you can. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Good evening.


----------



## MickaC

Nite is there to rest our SOUL, MIND, and HEART. In our mind we take that peaceful journey to our DREAMS.....our SOUL and HEART and our DEVOTED ANGEL of the nite follow close.......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams.....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Don't think that camel is out of bed yet.......nice life.....lol.
Hope all are feeling well......stay cool and safe. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning All!

  The Sunrise brings freshness to our lives' adventures.

   Here on our farm this morning...



P.S. It is my 25,146th day on Earth. 

How many days old are you?


----------



## RadishRose

A very good morning to you.


----------



## sehr alt

Aunt Bea said:


> i've been wondering; where is Mt. Pilot ?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly

Paco Dennis said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> The Sunrise brings freshness to our lives' adventures.
> 
> Here on our farm this morning...
> 
> View attachment 173671
> 
> P.S. It is my 25,146th day on Earth.
> 
> How many days old are you?


 794.93 months.


----------



## hollydolly

Incidentally this chart posted by @Paco Dennis, is fun, but also if you've never known on  what _day_ you were born , it will tell you here....

https://jalu.ch/coding/days/en


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Time for you and your ANGEL to travel your journey of MAGICAL and FANTASY nite DREAMS........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> *794.93 months.*


_*P.S. It is my 25,146th day on Earth. *_

I was going to go 'minutes', but there isn't enough room on the page.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> 794.93 months.


Birth date: 1944-01-18 (Jan 18)
Today's date: 2021-07-15 (Jul 15)
You are 28303 days old.​Which is 4043 weeks and 2 days.

That's 77 years and 178 days, including 20 leap days,
or 77 years, 25 weeks and 3 days.

In other words, that's 929.9 months.
Therefore, you are 77.488 years old.

You were born on a Tuesday, your last birthday was a Monday
and your next one will be on a Tuesday.


----------



## flowerchild

Good Morning


----------



## Lewkat

Your Age in Days​ 
Find out your age in days, weeks or months

   Birth date: 1933-01-11 (Jan 11)
Today's date: 2021-07-15 (Jul 15)          
You are 32327 days old.​ 
Which is 4618 weeks and 1 days.

That's 88 years and 185 days, including 22 leap days,
or 88 years, 26 weeks and 3 days.

In other words, that's 1062.13 months.
Therefore, you are 88.507 years old.

You were born on a Wednesday, your last birthday was a Monday
and your next one will be on a Tuesday.


See past and upcoming milestones:    Round days and months


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Hope you'all have a beautiful day today!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another day of life arrived for us. ENJOY your day and every day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Age:*
61 years 5 months 2 days
or 737 months 2 days
or 3204 weeks 5 days
or 22,433 days
or 538,392 hours
or 32,303,520 minutes
or 1,938,211,200 seconds


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RubyK

*Good Night All**!*


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Wishing everyone a lovely evening._


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty

*Have a wonderful Friday, all!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL.......Don't expect any of those who were involved in some serious hurt this week, to forget, hurt is very deep.......but......please, find it in your hearts to stay with us here.......if you need time, please take it.......if you need support,you have it.......ENJOY your day all of SF.


----------



## Paco Dennis

A new day begins, with surprises awaiting us. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

NITE takes on so many faces, Choose yours.  DREAM, LISTEN, take imagination, and ENJOY your DREAMS.......GOOD NITE......DREAM WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## GAlady

It is 12:30 AM in Georgia.


----------



## SeaBreeze

GAlady said:


> It is 12:30 AM in Georgia.
> 
> View attachment 174156


This might help you.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## flowerchild




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again.....just like clockwork.....another closing of a week......Take time for yourself and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning ! From "all of me", hoping for all the best for everyone.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady

View attachment 174254


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

Roses are red, grasses are green



'cause Life is but a Dream.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all. Relax, pamper yourselves, ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

*I had a dream last night. *
Someone asked me to look after their ice cream parlour for the week-end.....and do you know what.....there wasn't one customer come through the door....well, it was locked.  

Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS........SLEEP WELL.......SLEEP CONTENTED.


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 174433


"Berries, berries, and more flaming berries, what I'd give for a nice ripe banana."  

Good morning.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

After 6000 "Good Morning" posts this has probably be seen. I loved it, and wish everyone a great start to their week.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

IT'S BACK......... GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Yes......let's take over the world, and show Covid who's the boss. Have a great start to your week and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams. *
> View attachment 174468


I'm sure, if I keep looking at her, and enough of those feathery things fall off her,  I'll see her undies.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL with DREAMS in your MIND, HEART and SOUL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## flowerchild




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

*And a beautiful morning to al!*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Olivia Ward Bush-Bank ​The rising sun had crowned the hills,
And added beauty to the plain;
O grand and wondrous spectacle!
That only nature could explain.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another day arrived. Was a noisy nite. Thunder, lightning, showers started up again. Micki did her time in the bathroom.....don't know where she'd be during storms if there wasn't a bathroom. Today looks about the same. Stay safe and well all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY the stillness of the nite, and the passion of your DREAMS.........GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night dear friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## timoc

I was up early and made my way into the garden. 
It was lovely and cool. 
I was taking a swig of my tea and a bee landed on a sea holly flower within two feet of my face. 
I had my reading glasses on, so I moved quite close so that I could scrutinize the bee in detail and noticed that he/she was wearing what I thought were baggy trousers. 

Thinking, "I'll bet that little blighter is warm in those baggy pants." 
Research on the computer told me that the little flying buzzer was not wearing trousers at all, it was nectar stored around it's hind legs.

I'm glad I'm not a bee, well, I wouldn't mind the bit going around stinging people that annoy me, but carrying all that sticky stuff around my legs is a definite, NO NO. 

Have a good day.  Buzzzzzzz


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*And a happy good morning to all you folks out there in forumland! *


----------



## MickaC

Hope everyone's nite went well. Half way through the week already.......where does the time go. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good morning, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Reach for your STAR AND MAGICAL DREAM. The nite awaits you.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## timoc

The other day a neighbour was chucking out an inflatable bed.
He said it was full of pin holes (his grandchildren's idea of fun), I asked him could I have it because in my shed I had loads of puncture repair patches from my bike riding days. 
I put four patches on it and pumped it up, then left it in the garden to see if my repairs had done the trick.
I logged off here last night with a big cup of ice cream and went into the garden, it was lovely and cool with a slight breeze, and the air bed was showing no signs of losing air, so I lay down on it and nodded off.
Five hours of blissful, uninterupted sleep, then a little walk over to the bushes for a pee, then back to the bed for another hour and a half, now that was definitely worth the effort of fixing the air bed.
I'll be out there again tonight if it stays hot.

Stay cool.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams. *
> View attachment 174944


"Lovely, really lovely, but can you jitterbug?"


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

Good morning folks... on another hot and humid day...


----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. Think i woke up in London......pea soup you can cut with a knife.....also, another hot, humid day......like heat, but the humidity is hard, which i'm sure a lot feel the same. Stay cool and safe. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning to all...hope you have time to visit some this lovely day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 174964   HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. Think i woke up in London......pea soup you can cut with a knife.....also, another hot, humid day......like heat, but the humidity is hard, which i'm sure a lot feel the same. Stay cool and safe. ENJOY your day.


Pea soup in London?... not for decades... lol


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat

'nite all.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your journey to your DREAMS. GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning senior forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Friday seemed to jump right in, where did that week go again. Hope you enjoyed a good sleep. ENJOY your day. Keep cool and safe.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Murrmurr




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

Everything on this earth, and the earth is in motion always. ANGELS can take you to the motions of the nite to catch a ride to the endless DREAMS.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


> good morning


"Go on, I dare you, pull that fried egg out from the bottom."


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 175144


Yikes, Tish,  those flashing glasses sent my eyes all funny, I near walked into a door.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

*Happy Lovely Saturday to all!

*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. Another week closing. Relax, ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Fly with the nite birds and your ANGEL to a peaceful journey to the nites' serenity.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Start of yet another new week. Don't rush it, take your time. ENJOY your day and the rest of your weekend. Fit lots of HAPPY in.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends,sleep well and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The day is done......free your mind, heart and soul from your day......and start your journey to your dreams of peace and contentment. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

It's back.......GOOD MONDAY EVERYONE. Ever feel like you're balancing between two places. ENJOY your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## Paco Dennis

*Good Morning My Friends*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE ALL FORUM PEOPLE. Nite time is knocking......will open the door.....i'm ready for my peaceful journey to dreamland........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty

Good morning...the Texas hill country is covered with millions of Black Eye'd Susans this time of year!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. A really hot one again for us. Stay COOL. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone have a wonderful day.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Rest peacefully everyone.




_


----------



## Murrmurr

The Missus is home!! _FINALLY!_

Later, Forum Buddies


----------



## MickaC

Sink deep into your bed of clouds, with the stars, moon, and ANGELS, for a peaceful night.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good night all, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning All. Today we will reach 100...feel like 111. Tomorrow 102...113. The early bird beats the heat.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Guess who showed up for work today. Hope all are sleeping well and waking up to a good day. ENJOY whatever you choose to do today.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 175864 GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Guess who showed up for work today. Hope all are sleeping well and waking up to a good day. ENJOY whatever you choose to do today.


it's  past 1pm here .. been up for a few hours, but thank you kind camels....


----------



## Liberty

*May your day be light and lovely!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bellbird

Good morning on a Thursday morning, 9.45am. A beautiful day after a very heavy frost.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good afternoon, everyone!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night forum friends!


----------



## MickaC

The nite gives us so much.....stars, moon, ANGELS.....and ask for nothing in return......but to enjoy our dreams.....our fantasies......and peace..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat

View attachment 175957


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. " a little bird told you "   We can learn so much by listening to Mother Nature's treasures. Listen as much as you can. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Another day made an exit......now we open our nite for all that gives us PEACE, CONTENTMENT, and the promise of our ANGEL keeping our mind, heart, soul at sleep for the nite.......GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all, sleep well.




_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

*Good Morning all.  Welcome to a new day.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Smiles are free......pass as many out as you can. Is sleep going well through all the heat. Stay cool and safe. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Have a very good Friday, folks!


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Looking forward to that sleeping place for me.  Major tired happening here.The stars, moon, dreams and my ANGEL are waiting. GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WILL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams._


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Saying goodbye to yet another week. Enjoy whatever makes your Saturday a happy day. Take important time for yourself. Great day to all.


----------



## Liberty

*A happy Summer Saturday, to you all!*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Been trying to go to bed earlier.....in hopes that i quit dragging my butt in the morning so much.........Hope your day was enjoyable.......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

May you seize the Day, and not eat it too.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Having to say another goodbye, to time that's going much too fast. Goodbye July.......see you next year. Welcome August.......hope you stay a while......a LONG while. Hope your weekend is going well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Stars, the moon, and your ANGEL will follow you. Don't go to fast....for the nite has peaceful and enchanting DREAMS waiting..........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL........LIGHTS OUT FOR FORUM LAND.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING. There goes another weekend.....time goes toooooooooooooo fast. ENJOY your day and the start to a new week. Stay well and safe.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## MickaC

Nite is calling. Dreams are calling. GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

*Have a sweet day, today!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Hope all slept well. Can't be anyway but happy with Mother Natures' treasures. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## ProTruckDriver

Good night.


----------



## MickaC

Stretch your arms....open your hands....and catch the most beautiful stars. Keep them safe in your dreams with your ANGEL.    GOOD NITE..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well.





_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Poor camel feels left out if i don't invite him once a week. LOL. Hope all are fairing well through the heat, staycool. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Once again, nite has returned. Sink into the puff clouds, let the stars and moon lite your way to the land of dreams......your ANGEL awaits you...........GOOD NITE...... SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well, and have sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Days are doing the marathon thing again. Take time to smell the flowers, enjoy the birds' songs, and ENJOY all that makes you happy. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Spending time outside under the nite sky, gives you a head start with your journey to your happy place of dreams with your ANGEL........SLEEP WELL......SLEEP CONTENTED


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. WOW !!!!!!!!!! Another week ending. I need to check the lost and found.......days are going missing far to much. ENJOY your day and the start of your weekend.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sweet dreams*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY ALL. Wishing a great day for everyone. ENJOY the start of your weekend.


----------



## Liberty

Happy Weekend, folks...have a good one, now!


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS........SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sweet dreams*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Have a fantastic Sunday, folks!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A new week starting. But, first, do your Sunday thing that brings you HAPPINESS. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

Have a great week, everyone.  Stay safe.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Really and truly. I am sooooooo tired. Going to bed now. GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly

Night @Tish....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE......Thought we just had Monday, the other day. Sleep went well.....after the hot 36 yesterday....cooled off nicely last nite. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

*GOOD MORNING*





​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Beautiful, crisp 11 out, great for sleeping. Smells and feels like fall. Quiet coffee in the mornings, not much chorus going on.....Sad.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Have a great day, folks!*


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good evening from coastal Georgia !


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY JOURNEY. How appreciating when our companions are the STARS, MOON, ANGELS....and share our travel...........GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Good morning all. Sleep went well with the window open letting in the crisp August air. Will have to get used to the quiet mornings.....sad.....the chorus pretty much only consists of noisy crows. ENJOY all the HAPPY the day will bring you.


----------



## Liberty

*Enjoy your Wednesday, fellow forumers!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## MrPants

Good Night


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Free your DREAMS......Let them fly.....ENJOY your nite travel. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night everyone, sleep well.




_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sweet dreams  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY TO ALL. Mother Nature's treasures can always put your mood in the right place. ENJOY your day everyone. Stay safe and well.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


>


They say if you wake up at 4:44, the angels are present.


----------



## Liberty

*Have a great day, everybody!*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight




Sleep well


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends. sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY 13th MORNING EVERYONE. One good thing about Friday 13th is that it is FRIDAY. Sit back, relax, and watch all the silly Friday 13th people. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> View attachment 178450  GOOD FRIDAY 13th MORNING EVERYONE. One good thing about Friday 13th is that it is FRIDAY. Sit back, relax, and watch all the silly Friday 13th people. ENJOY your day.


Triskaidekaphobia is fear or avoidance of the number 13. It is also a reason for the fear of Friday the 13th, called paraskevidekatriaphobia or friggatriskaidekaphobia. The term was used as early as in 1910 by Isador Coriat in Abnormal Psychology.
-wiki


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

I'm out of here.....sleep is creeping up on me. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL FORUM FRIENDS.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sweet dreams*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY NEW DAY EVERYONE. Hope your week is ending well. ENJOY your day and the start of your weekend. Keep safe and well.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Paco Dennis

*Happy Saturday morning from our back porch

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night friends, sweet dreams*
> View attachment 178567


One of these days, Tish, the wind will blow that frock off her, and I won't have my reading glasses handy.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> One of these days, Tish, the wind will blow that frock off her, and I won't have my reading glasses handy.


Is that a wish or a prediction Timoc?


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

*Did i hear bedtime treats........*
Hope everyone's day went well........days are getting shorter......bedtime seems to be coming earlier.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 178665 *They're talking about me in the next room y'know, they think I can't hear them, but I've got 'Super Hearing', look, I only have to use one ear. *


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone. *
> View attachment 178694


*Butterfly:
"Oh yes, she is enchanting and beautiful, but she's also blinking heavy."*  

Goodnight, Tish, I'm eating my breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Another nites sleep out of the way. How did we get to the middle of August already ?????? Be good to yourselves. ENJOY your sunday.


----------



## RadishRose

Have a joyous Sunday


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Think i missed my spot in there. Oh well, i'll find another spot.
But i bet they will beat me there. Gotta love them........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MrPants

Good Night!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again......weekend left....Monday arrived.....and AUGUST is half over. Stay cool and safe all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Good day sunshine!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 179026


"D'ya know what, I was 'avin' a luvly dream, I was in this big field of carrots, then Pam, woke me up and bunged me a lettuce leaf."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## timoc

Pappy said:


> Good morning friends:
> 
> View attachment 179046


I promise to be real quiet, Pappy, have you got another chair?


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

timoc said:


> I promise to be real quiet, Pappy, have you got another chair?


Always room for one more timoc. Coffees on the stove.


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 179040


Lovely picture, Tish, the Stairway to Heaven no less, but surely in this day and age there would be an elevator?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

Good Morning all!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep treated all well. Mother Nature is dishing out more summer heat. Stay cool and well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Sing in the sunshine


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE EVERYONE.  SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Gotta love these wednesdays. Hope your week is going well so far. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

The nite, stars, DREAMS and moon are never out of reach. GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

*If only I had the money.*

I'd be able to let these fellas loose on a patch of land, go for a walk and have lunch while I'm out, then when I got back I'd be able to sit down in my new house and watch the TV.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WOW !!!!!!!!  That's what i say......where is the week going.....where is summer going. Hope your nites went well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> *If only I had the money.*
> 
> I'd be able to let these fellas loose on a patch of land, go for a walk and have lunch while I'm out, then when I got back I'd be able to sit down in my new house and watch the TV.


Lego for adults.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

goodnight!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 179433


"Time to charge-up my 'super-stinger', and then I'll have all those humans jumping about like 'jack-in-a-boxes' when I give them a jab.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. Raining, and supposed to rain right through the weekend, muchly needed. Have a good day and a good start to your weekend.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

You are my sunshine!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight sail away into dreamland.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Trading in my DAY DREAMS in for NITE DREAMS. Sleep with PEACE in your HEART.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Rise & shine and leave a positive impact on the world.


----------



## Tish

*Good night friends, sweet dreams  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Hope the end of your week finishes well. ENJOY your day. Keep safe and well.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning.
Let the sunshine in.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Going to join this one and try to catch up on the DREAMS........if there's room for me.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Tish

*          Sleep well and Sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING FORUM FRIENDS.
A new week is here. Try your best to ENJOY and have a great day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> good morning



Hang in there  RR  ....  hope it passes quickly!...   

Like they  say down here  "Hunker down" !!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Hope everyone's day went well.......Sending myself to bed early.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Monday is never late for it's weekly appointment. Still remaining wet and cool. ENJOY your day in either sunshine or rain. Keep well and safe.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Have a great evening:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams to you, as you journey through the night in slumber.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

STARS are free to all. GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1477812367873810/


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams and sleep well  *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Tuesday's here to say good morning, just like last week. The more i sleep, the more i want to sleep.....must be from the days getting shorter......getting practiced up for hibernation....lol. ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Sometimes it's hard to leave the magic of the nite.....You don't really....The magic is there with you always.
GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL......ENJOY YOUR MAGIC.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning.


----------



## MickaC

*It's here......it's here......another Wednesday......*
GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another sleep done....another day arrived. Still wet and cool. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

*Have a fine day, forum friends!

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Follow the lite from the STARS, the MOON, the TRAIN in the night. With your ANGEL, you will be guided through a nite of TRANQUILITY.........GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Restful and peaceful sleep to all.




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. Hope the nite was good to you. Soon we will blink our eyes and August will disappear. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Enjoy this beautiful day, forum friends!*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day! 

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady

The dogs have enjoyed their day.  Time to go to sleep.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

DREAMLAND.....no better place for tranquility. ANGELS and DREAMS are yours........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

*Gigi, our "Literary Cat" says "Good Morning"!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Time is doing the Friday thing again, right on time. Hope your week ends well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

It's Saturday here already, and this ole wrinkly is off to bed.

Happy Saturday, do everything I would do (if I could) and lots more.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

I am extremely sleepy... but, if I go to sleep now ~ I'll be wide awake by 1 a.m.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

The nite is so silent.....makes you almost not want to lay your head down, in case you miss the silence.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning;


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

Oh dear, I'm getting a headache from searching for salt/pepper shakers.


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin'..all... looks like it's going to be a quiet restful sunny Day...hope yours is too...


----------



## horseless carriage

A peaceful Sunday to everyone. We Brits have another day off tomorrow, it's a public holiday, yay!


----------



## Tish

*Good night sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

*And a good late summer  Sunday morning to you all!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. ENJOY your day and be good to yourself.


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Stay cozy, sleep tight.




_


----------



## MrPants

Who doesn't love a good storm as they lay in bed drifting off to sleep?
Good Night all!


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope the weekend was good to all. All good things come to an end......had a great weekend, and now it's gone.....but.....another one will be back in 5 days. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MrPants

Good night friends!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

*Can you turn the lite off, it's bedtime.*
GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone sweet dreams.  *


----------



## oldpanightowl

Nighty night to you. It is the middle of the afternoon to me.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

*Whoa...whoa...whoa.....August....back up to August 1st.......*
GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It's happening again, another part of 2021 almost gone !!!!!. No fear.....August will be back in 12 months. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

A very Pleasant Morning to you all!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Paint the sky with your DREAMS........GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren

Good morning, happy first of September to all


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Something terrible happened......went to sleep August 31, and woke up on September 1........How did that happen ???????? And to top it all off......that dam camel is a now show, can't be found anywhere. ENJOY the day and the colors Mother Nature are going to give us.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

The lite of MAGICAL DREAMS.....The warmth of ANGELS EMBRACE.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MrPants

Welcome to another day!


----------



## timoc

Good morning.

I was so glad and relieved to wake up earlier, yeh, you've got it, I was having a dream, if you want to know what the dream was, read on.

It was a hot day, and I, wearing shorts and tee-shirt, was walking down the pavement of a busy row of shops.
I was looking for a new pair of shoes, hopefully with a right shoe and a left one also , well, I was looking into a shop window with a display of mens shoes, when in the reflection in the glass, I noticed a fit looking woman dressed in a leotard on the opposite pavement.
She was looking directly at me, smiling and beckoning me to approach her. 
I skedaddled didn't I, I don't trust women in leotards, smiling at me, so I started running for my life, (well more like a fast shuffle ) anyway, everytime I looked over my shoulder she was there, no more that 20 ft behind me, and I'd swear she would have caught me if I'd stopped for the fifteen time. 
I woke up with a start and sat upright in the chair and noticed I had my slippers on the wrong feet. 

I hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Hope the nite went well for all. Take time to ENJOY your time. Have a great day.


----------



## Liberty

A great day to you all!


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

I was getting into the bath earlier tonight, and I discovered a black mark on the bottom of my left foot, I panicked for five minutes until I realizes I had a hole in my slipper.   

Enjoy yor evening, I'm off to bed, goodnight cherubs.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well.




_


----------



## MrPants

Day is done. Time for sleep!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Put the happenings of the day down......prepare for the happenings of the nite........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

Happy Friday!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It's official.....it's Friday. Another week disappearing.....hope it's ending well for all. A sneak peak.......it's a long weekend. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a fabulous day! 

*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

If you believe that the NITE is filled with MAGIC.......then it is. Your ANGEL is waiting to travel the way to MAGIC with you......travel safe.......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight!


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well everyone and sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

*Have a sensational Saturday!*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Sleep went well.....if you're still keeping sleep company.....keep doing it. Another week coming to a close. Let go of the week, and enjoy the day and weekend.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. WOW, Sunday already.....that pause button is not working very well. Have a great day, relax, ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

*Its a shiny Sunday morning...enjoy!


*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## timoc

Good afternoon, cherubs.

It's lovely and sunny here, warm too, and an hour ago I heard the 'jingle music' of the ice cream van.
Well, you know what a sucker I am for ice cream, and when i went outside there was a queue.


----------



## Lewkat

Good night good people.


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 182250


Enjoy your day, Tish, I'm off now to do some serious snoring.


----------



## MrPants

Good Night!


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY the worlds TREASURES.  the STARS, the MOON, the CLOUDS, the OCEANS.
Best of all....Our ANGELS.....to travel with to find our DREAMS.     GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *




timoc said:


> Enjoy your day, Tish, I'm off now to do some serious snoring.


You too friend.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 182305
> 
> 
> "Oooh, the water cools my feet lovely, the tide comes in and out here like a rocket.....oooooh."


----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


>


"Has anyone got a torch?"
"I hate landing in the dark, you never know what you're gonna step in."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good Monday morning to you all!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was productive for all. A beautiful day opening up. ENJOY your Monday.


----------



## MickaC

To all my fellow CANADIANS. ENJOY the DAY.


----------



## MickaC

To all our AMERICAN NEIGHBOURS. ENJOY the DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Night time arrives right on cue......Enjoy your DREAMS. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

“


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your weekend went well. Tuesday already.....time is still flying by. ENJOY your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Sandman snuck up on me. Going to go do that DREAMING thing.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty

*Have a lovely Wednesday!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY ALL. Middle of the week already.......where did the first of the week go. Camel is a no show again.....must be taking the day off. Works one day a week, and takes a day off, nice job. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Open your door to  your NITE, your DREAMS, your FANTASIES, your MAGIC. Your ANGEL will be there when you open your HEART AND MIND........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning from The New Forest, where we are shattering the peace. Every year, after the birds have finished nesting and the chicks have flown the coup, we call in a tree specialist company to prune, tidy and cut back on all our trees and shrubbery. When finished our garden looks like me after I have stepped out from the barber's shop. But within a few weeks nature soon softens the appearance.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Good morning from The New Forest, where we are shattering the peace. Every year, after the birds have finished nesting and the chicks have flown the coup, we call in a tree specialist company to prune, tidy and cut back on all our trees and shrubbery. When finished our garden looks like me after I have stepped out from the barber's shop. But within a few weeks nature soon softens the appearance.
> View attachment 182962View attachment 182963


yes I do the same with my shrubs and trees.. except the gardener is me.... so I have to be doing it all the time to keep on top of it


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another beautiful day in the neighbourhood. Hope your day goes well. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Enjoy your day!

*_


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and Sweet dreams everyone  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Right on time as usual. Hope all have a great day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Love to be sitting in that rocking chair.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING. It is a good morning and day.....because of the heroes, that can share with us that are still with us......because of the heroes that aren't physically with us, but are here in our memories, and heart.
AMERICA did WIN......but at a very high price, with so much loss. Respect 9/11.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning!

*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning from Georgia!  It’s that wonderful, long-anticipated day when we can turn off the AC, open the windows/doors and enjoy bird song and a refreshingly cool breeze… Glory Be!


----------



## RadishRose

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE SKY, GOOD NITE STARS, GOOD NITE ANGELS. GOOD NITE FORUM.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning from a sunny UK.
Back in 1963 a third of Britain's rail network was closed. Some were rescued by volunteers and became heritage railways where they still run steam engines. Most were flattened and built on, one or two became private homes. 

Today we are taking the old MG to the former station at Holmsley here in the New Forest.

When the line was ripped up it left a scar that was quickly snapped up and a road constructed over it.


The station is now known as Holmsley Tea Rooms. They are well known for serving cream teas, but they also a licence to serve alcohol and today we shall have a traditional roast beef lunch with all the trimmings.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Do what brings a smile on your face and a happy heart. ENJOY your start of a new week and have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Liberty

horseless carriage said:


> Good morning from a sunny UK.
> Back in 1963 a third of Britain's rail network was closed. Some were rescued by volunteers and became heritage railways where they still run steam engines. Most were flattened and built on, one or two became private homes.
> 
> Today we are taking the old MG to the former station at Holmsley here in the New Forest.
> View attachment 183504
> When the line was ripped up it left a scar that was quickly snapped up and a road constructed over it.
> 
> View attachment 183505
> The station is now known as Holmsley Tea Rooms. They are well known for serving cream teas, but they also a licence to serve alcohol and today we shall have a traditional roast beef lunch with all the trimmings.
> View attachment 183503


What are "cream teas"?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## horseless carriage

Liberty said:


> What are "cream teas"?


It's often said that a picture is worth a thousand words:



​Scones have been eaten in Devon and Cornwall since the 11th century but it would take the advent of the railway network and refrigeration to popularise the cream tea – taking the hot drink with scones slathered in clotted cream and preserves. Day-trippers to the seaside in the early 20th century would take the tradition home with them and scones would soon become an afternoon tea staple.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Lovelies


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Wishing you a nite of peace and tranquility......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop

It is morning here. I like to get up before the song birds. I hope everyone is having a good morning, good afternoon, good evening, good day, good night et.
​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Don't you just hate it when your pets know what day it is....lol. ENJOY your day and have a good start of your week.


----------



## Liberty

oldpop said:


> It is morning here. I like to get up before the song birds. I hope everyone is having a good morning, good afternoon, good evening, good day, good night et.
> View attachment 183650​


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Everyone has their own nite time reflection, filled with DREAMS. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Waking up to another beautiful morning......but very, very quiet. Our little feathered friends have turned off the chorus....sad. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING ALL. Guess who showed up for work today.
A face not even a mother could love...lol. Looks a little stressed out from working.....don't you think. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

Good morning Cherubs,

An apple a day keeps the doctor away.....we've all heard this, but my neighbour told me yesterday that eating an apple is good for the brain, so I need to go and sit in an orchard this afternoon and get my chomping machine into gear. 

Go on, shock the world.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop

guten Morgen


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Thursday is a lost day......doesn't know if it should practice to be a Friday......or go back and do more Wednesday..... ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

I think I will take a short nap; the smoke alarm in the hallway was going nuts around 6 a.m.  I need sleep!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## oldpop

Nighty Night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning from the glorious south coast of England.
The painting is titled:
Dance me to the end of love.
It's by Jack Vettriano.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop

Bore da


----------



## GAlady

View attachment 184308


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well. My sleep went better once i got over my stubbornness and got up and turned the heat on. Is a crispy 4 out. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Shero




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage

Bedtime for me, we have a witchy moon tonight, bright and spellbinding. Perfect for dancing the tango in the beautiful moon rays:

Another masterpiece from the brush of Jack Vettriano .


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Catch as many stars you want to.......there's stars for all, endless .......will never run out.
GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## horseless carriage

Yesterday I greeted the morning with Jack Vettriano's version of Dance me to the end of love.
Today's good morning, comes from The author of that song, Leonard Cohen, (first recorded in 1984.)
Watch Lindsey & Ricardo dance to the end of love. Enjoy and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's been awhile!  

Good morning folks!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Do your Saturday thing and ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## horseless carriage

Slow, slow, quick, quick, slow. At my age it's more slow, slow and even slower. 
Goodnight to you all, your postings keep me amused and sane, (most of the time,)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 184534


I also play that golf solitaire


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Soon to be dreaming


----------



## MickaC

Another day has ended......Another nite has arrived......The stillness of the nite is so silent.....You can hear the STARS, the MOON, ANGELS.....DREAMS will appear......Listen to the MAGIC.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## horseless carriage

Is it morning already? Good morning.


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning and good week ahead!*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop

Góðan daginn


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Liberty

oldpop said:


> Góðan daginn
> 
> View attachment 184588


And a Good Morning to you, too!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Saying hello to another new week. Mother Nature is being kind and allowing us to ENJOY the colors of the fall. Jack Frost, has not yet made an appearance. ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning




erin hanson


----------



## Pink Biz

_Good Morning!

_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Reach for the DREAMS of the NITE. ANGELS will wait for you, to share DREAMS of MAGIC.
GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING ALL. Monday, means we're starting a new week, and it will fly by as usual. ENJOY your last day of summer......sigh.........do you know where we can reorder SUMMER, not done with it. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop

Yá'át'ééh abíní


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


> Yá'át'ééh abíní


Greeting to you too.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

sleep well


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY LAST DAY of of SUMMER......i was confused, thought yesterday was the last day of Summer.....not....it's today. Hope your day goes well. ENJOY.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop

Guadn moing


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## MickaC

A basket full of " Little DREAMERS " i will be joining the land of little DREAMERS very shortly.  GOOD NITE........SLEEPWELL.


----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Wednesday Morning!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 185048


"Ruthanne, look, I told you I didn't need Weight-Watchers!"


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


>


"Y'know what, Hilda, I think I'll nip into town and buy a new frock."

"You'll need to buy another wardrobe too, Mandy, you won't get another dress in the old wardrobe."

"I'll need another cupboard too if I spot a nice pair of shoes."

"You're a scream you are, Mandy........oh look, you've made me spill my tea."


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 184958


"Would you just look at these humans, Fred, how do they peel off their skins?!

"I've no idea, Harry, I tried it once and it hurt like hell."


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 185057


Me?????   HA!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

timoc said:


> Me?????   HA!!!!!


Yeah, you !


----------



## horseless carriage

GAlady said:


>


She's only following the recipe where it says:
"Now reduce the wine."


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Camel got bumped.....in his place.....1st day of FALL, which arrives around 2:00 this afternoon. Keep ENJOYING Mother Natures' paintings and the day.


----------



## oldpop

Another rainy day. Good morning anyway.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Have a lovely day!

*_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Signing off for another day:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## hollydolly

got an early meeting this morning, so I'm up and about waaaayyy too early for comfort...


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Morning Everyone!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY THURSDAY EVERYONE. What a treat Mother Nature gave us for the first day of Fall. The days may be getting shorter.....but the colors are getting brighter. ENJOY your junior Friday.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good morning all. Reporting from the big city this sunrise. Misa is having an outpatient surgery, so I have a couple hours to kill. 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Kaila

Even though I am looking at these *Good Morning* posts in this thread,
in the early evening, 
they are still putting a big cheery smile for today, onto my face!

Thank you!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## horseless carriage

Merlin has inspired me, I'm going up with the fairies.
Good night to you all.


----------



## Shero

Bon Matin to those in the morning zone and Bonne Nuit to those in the evening zone!!




]


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s pooped. Goodnight my friends.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL EVERYONE.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully everyone.




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Friends!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY ALL. The weekend is knocking at the door.......open and Enjoy your Friday and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop

Good Morning.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappys yawning so will say good night:


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 185351


"O---Oh, I think I'll pass, Pam, I mean, look what happened to that fella, Adam, when that lady, Eve, dropped an apple in his hand.


----------



## MickaC

Open your gift of the nite......you and your ANGEL will share all the gifts of MAGIC.......SLEEP WELL.....ENJOY your GIFT.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.  We are having some very pleasant weather here.  It's in the low 70s, that's my kind of weather!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, Sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. IT's a good day to have a good day. Hope sleep went well for all. ENJOY your Saturday.


----------



## Liberty

*Have an outstanding Saturday...enjoy!*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop

Buenos días


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Murrmurr

Paxton woke up all bushy-tailed at 5 freaking 30 A.M.

He followed me into the bathroom and went directly to his potty chair! His foster parents must be working on this with him.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks....hope all will have a decent day....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night friends!


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Night all.


----------



## MickaC

Use your umbrella......DREAMS are pouring down.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning world:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all. Another colourful day for us. Pamper yourself and ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a fabulous day! 

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *
> View attachment 185744


Arrrrrr, the poor girl mustn't have a washing machine.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappys going to sign off for another day so y’all have a good night.


----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL FORUM FRIENDS. The journeys are never over......because our DREAMS are never over.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

It's almost Monday so....


----------



## Lewkat

Boy oh boy, am late getting to bed tonight.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.     *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY EVERYONE. A new week, a chance to make it a good week. HAPPINESS to ALL. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappys pooped. Heading to take a shower and hit the sack early.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Pappys pooped. Heading to take a shower and hit the sack early.
> 
> View attachment 186106


GOOD NITE, PAPPY......SLEEP WELL AND LONG with your nite DREAMS.


----------



## RadishRose

goodnight special people


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, dear friends.  Be kind to one another.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> GOOD NITE, PAPPY......SLEEP WELL AND LONG with your nite DREAMS.


Thank you MickaC.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. I know......i'm sounding like a broken record......ENJOYING Mother Nature's colouring book......hope you are too. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

A very busy day and Pappys pooped. Signing off for tonight.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Goodnight my someone Goodnight..._from "Music Man"_


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> A very busy day and Pappys pooped. Signing off for tonight.
> View attachment 186303


Pappy....busy days will do that to you....maybe you could revisit retirement for a bit and get rested up some.
GOOD NITE PAPPY........ENJOY SLEEP.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your nite of DREAMS AND MAGIC..........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

That sky is so beautiful


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone sweet dreams. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty

*A good Autumn Wednesday to all!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Days are getting shorter......sleep is getting longer. Mother Nature is HAPPY.......30 yesterday......31 today. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm up early, my hours are off again, so just had my cup of tea.

Good morning to everyone.  I hope it's a good day for you!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.     *


----------



## timoc

Good Morning Cherubs,

My song for today is this one below, and, when you've sung the song 400 times in your head and can't think of any other.........   Oh yes, I can hear you all now saying, "Thanks Tim.".


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 186373


Thanks for the offer PB, I'm allergic to hot coffee on my curly hair.........have you lost your spectacles?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty

Good morning everyone...seems that  fall has arrived!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Mother Nature got tired yesterday.....didn't make anywhere near 31.....but it was a nice day anyway. So true.....never too early to stock up.....on smiles, happiness, friends, love and so much more. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

*White Rabbit*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

*It's a new month!*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to you and October:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

The heavens just opened up to announce October this morning. The breeding season (the rut) occurs from the end of September to the end of October. Mature stags return to the Forest and compete for hinds by roaring, parallel walking with an opponent and fighting head to head with their antlers. (Sounds like where I lived in London, on a Saturday night when the pubs were closing.)


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

_*Good morning, its a rainy autumn one this first day of October.*_


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. We're saying another good-bye. Let's remember Mother Nature's past, and look forward to her future.......except when she's handing out snow.....lol....lol. Have a great day, and a good start to your weekend.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening!  Have a marvelous weekend!


----------



## timoc

Well, Cherubs, a new day has just started here, and it's got the makings of a good day.  Sing along with Peg and Bing.


----------



## MickaC

The weekend has arrived.....let the relaxing begin.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

Let the nite begin. ENJOY the STARS,the MOON and the nite full of DREAMS. Your ANGEL will be close by......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well friends.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. May all your tracks end up in a beautiful place:


----------



## horseless carriage

It's another wet morning from The New Forest, but without the rain we wouldn't have our magnificent rivers. We also have a waterfall, it's wonderful in full flood.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week going to say goodbye....sad....finish what you can for the week, or not.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 186887   HAPPY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week going to say goodbye....sad....finish what you can for the week, or not.....ENJOY your day.


I love it-the Cardinal is our state bird-Ohio that is.  Gorgeous birds and you rarely see them.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

It's starting out as a gorgeous sunny day today.  Me and doggie went to BK and had a breakfast sammich...lol

Supposed to go up almost to 80 degrees here today.  I hope y'all have a nice weekend!


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> I love it-the Cardinal is our state bird-Ohio that is.  Gorgeous birds and you rarely see them.


Love them too......but....sad to say i never seen one.....they have been spotted further SE in our province.
One of my dreams is to see them , hopefully go somewhere where they are.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Love them too......but....sad to say i never seen one.....they have been spotted further SE in our province.
> One of my dreams is to see them , hopefully go somewhere where they are.


I truly hope you get the opportunity to see one...they are even more beautiful than in pictures.  Their red color is brilliant!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappys company has left and he is pooped. Have a great night.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## GAlady

View attachment 187072


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 187057


Sounds like you had a bad day, yes.....no.
Send some of the crap this way.....got lots of room in the backyard...lol.

GOOD NITE, Ruthanne......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## MickaC

Day of dragging my butt....lol....lol. Hope the day was good to everyone. GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

sleep well


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams *
> View attachment 187108


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. Opening a new day and a new week, and more pages to Mother Nature's colouring book. Relax and ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Liberty

*You all have a good one today!*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning people


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a non-scary great day!

*


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

spacey dreams


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning family:


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *
> View attachment 187301


"I did tell you that the 'Scrumpy' cider was dinamite."


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

_It's a quiet Blue Hydrangea morning
in the Southern Hemisphere...Australia & New Zealand_
__


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Weekend vanished, Monday showed up right on time. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning





morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Another day ending....ENJOY the nite's magic.,,,,,,,SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams everyone...




_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. The colouring book pages are starting to empty.....soon we'll just look down to take in the colours. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

I’ve got a crappy chest cold and I am going to take a nap. Good night everyone:


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> I’ve got a crappy chest cold and I am going to take a nap. Good night everyone:
> 
> View attachment 187620


@Pappy  Sorry about your cold.......get lots of sleep.....starve a fever, feed a cold.....be careful.....get better soon.....GOOD NITE.


----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> @Pappy  Sorry about your cold.......get lots of sleep.....starve a fever, feed a cold.....be careful.....get better soon.....GOOD NITE.


Feel better Pappy.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> I’ve got a crappy chest cold and I am going to take a nap. Good night everyone:
> 
> View attachment 187620


Good night Pappy, please take care.  Feel better soon.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

@Pappy  feel better soon.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> I’ve got a crappy chest cold and I am going to take a nap. Good night everyone:
> 
> View attachment 187620


I forgot to name this bridge. It’s the new Tappen Zee bridge in NYS.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all.
I think i saw a message from the Wednesday Camel.....due to overtime worked, he's taking time off....great job. Mother Nature's still handing out some summer heat, 27, monday.....30, tuesday.....30 again for today and tomorrow. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> I forgot to name this bridge. It’s the new Tappen Zee bridge in NYS.


Pappy, don't forget to take a good slug of booze, or a nice hit toddy should break up that chest cold!


----------



## Liberty

A good Wednesday morning to you all!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning





Hope you feel better @Pappy


----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero

Have a lovely day!!!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Good evening from Texas, dear friends.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Catch a star....they're yours to keep.
Have a amazing journey on a shooting star.......SLEEP WELL DREAMERS.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from St. Augustine, FL. Not my photo.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY ALL. Another beautiful day has arrived. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning friends


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly

GAlady said:


> View attachment 187886


good lord , Victoria Beckham is barely recognisable compared to now, I'd totally forgotten how she looked when she was young...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams


----------



## MickaC

I"m REALLY tired......REALLY.....REALLY.....REALLY TIRED.
Hope your day went well..........GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 188017


"Try to sit here, Pal, and you'll have teeth marks in your ar*e."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 188039


"Why are you standing upside down?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from my house to yours:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. It happened again......another week coming to a close. More and more trees getting undressed. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Have a great day


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 188076


I can 'almost' put my hand into this picture to pinch a slice of that lovely cake.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

I'm not sure what's going on here but I hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well everyone.




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.    *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING WEEKEND to all FELLOW CANADIANS.
ENJOY your day and weekend all.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning.


----------



## Pappy

Still fighting this summer cold and some days I think it’s winning. Pappys had it for today:


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Sunday's here !!!!!!!!  We get another day to relax, to take in our HAPPY things to make our Sunday HAPPY. ENJOY your day everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning You All


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Good morning!


umm....Rose, I like mine cooked, please.


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> umm....Rose, I like mine cooked, please.


Here you go Lewkat-




the raw egg was supposed to represent the morning sun


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Here you go Lewkat-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the raw egg was supposed to represent the morning sun


All right!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Nite has fallen. So i will do the same shorly.  GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.     *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's morning again! Amazing how that happens every day about this time


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Liberty

A good Monday morning to all my forum friends!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Going to be a good Monday.....because.....Thanksgiving supper leftovers......Love turkey day leftovers. Enjoy your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Good Morning!

*_


----------



## Ruthanne

I hope all the friends in Canada had a great Thanksgiving!  Ours will be near the end of November.  

It's a new day!  I look forward to things improving, also asking myself to be patient for things to fall into place.  Maybe one day they will--there is hope!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Shero

Have a wonderful day all. May you have many joys and blessings and to those off to bed may you have pleasant dreams..


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Friends


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

This cold is kicking Pappys arse. Need to get some rest and count sheep..no, think I’ll count these guys tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

Have a Good Night!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully everyone




_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> This cold is kicking Pappys arse. Need to get some rest and count sheep..no, think I’ll count these guys tonight.
> 
> View attachment 188751


Get well soon Pappy.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Have a Good Night!View attachment 188763


Your cold likes you so much, it doesn't want to leave. Do something to piss it off, might leave....maybe. GOOD NITE PAPPY. Hope you sleep well.


----------



## MickaC

A snack before bedtime....careful not to eat too much of the moon.
The moon shines bright to help us find our DREAMS........GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night people.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## timoc

Shoveling my cornflakes down and looking out of the window and seeing leaves falling, makes me feel a tad melancholy, 'cause blink, and winter will be here, which means having to wear my eskimo clobber.
A cup of hot tea needed.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was warm and cozy for you. Almost frost on the pumpkins......we'll see when daylight breaks. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@MickaC Day breaks every morning...question is can it be fixed? 

I wish more people would get up as early as we do. It's no fun talking to myself.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning have a wonderful day.


----------



## Shero

Have a wonderful day forum friends






And to those sleepy heads, sweet slumber!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

The matchsticks are digging into the the top and bottom of my eyes, I need to have a kip, goodnight, Cherubs.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Forum


----------



## MickaC

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @MickaC Day breaks every morning...question is can it be fixed?
> 
> I wish more people would get up as early as we do. It's no fun talking to myself.


I'm up at 5:30.....for my quiet first cup of coffee.....i love early morning......truth is, daybreaks are too tough to be broken.
See you for coffee in the morn, GeorgiaXplant.


----------



## MickaC

That's it for another day Forum Friends. Close your eyes and let your ANGEL in, and let your DREAMS in.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> The matchsticks are digging into the the top and bottom of my eyes, I need to have a kip, goodnight, Cherubs.


Sweet dreams


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well everyone*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a loverly day!

*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Guess who showed up for work today.....all he cares about is coffee.....lol.....lol. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Yep, Pappy hears it too. Must oblige my bed.


----------



## Ruthanne

Have pleasant dreams y'all!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM PEOPLE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly

Morning all.... 6.30am, and still dark here.. couldn't sleep ..have a good day everybody


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone.  *
> View attachment 189144


"Ooooh, move your bottom along a bit, love,  let me get on beside you, and I'll give you a bite of my Mars Bar."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING JUNIOR FRIDAY ALL. I like this junior friday thing, can you tell. As the coolness of fall is going on.....the smell of coffee seems so much cozier. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

A good day to all!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

The stars shine for us, to lite our travel to DREAMS. SLEEP WELL........DREAM WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

Yes it IS a good morning!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Watch tonight as the Waxing Moon teams up with Jupiter and Saturn


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.     *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. On our third day of rain.....cabin fever setting in here. Hope sleep went well for all. Rain or shine.......ENJOY your Friday.


----------



## Liberty

Have a gorgeous Friday, all!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

WOW !!!!!!!!!!! I've been waiting for permission to eat chocolate.....think this'll work for me.  SLEEP WELL......ENJOY DREAMS with CHOCOLATE.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams





_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## horseless carriage

It's so difficult for us here in the UK to be uplifted by today's new dawn. All our newspapers carry the headlines of yesterday's horrific murder. Sir David Amess MP, a politician, a family man and the father of five, he had dedicated his life to serving the communities that he represented in Parliament and he was simply dispensing his duties when his life was horrifically cut short. 

_ "If the people we love are stolen from us, the way to have them live on is to never stop loving them." — James O’Barr_

I wish you all a good weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

@horseless carriage ,


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/mp-murdered.65000/#post-1885372


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> @horseless carriage ,
> 
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/mp-murdered.65000/#post-1885372


Thank you Holly, painful reading.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

horseless carriage said:


> It's so difficult for us here in the UK to be uplifted by today's new dawn. All our newspapers carry the headlines of yesterday's horrific murder. Sir David Amess MP, a politician, a family man and the father of five, he had dedicated his life to serving the communities that he represented in Parliament and he was simply dispensing his duties when his life was horrifically cut short.
> 
> _ "If the people we love are stolen from us, the way to have them live on is to never stop loving them." — James O’Barr_
> 
> I wish you all a good weekend.


I'm truly sorry for the loss of Sir David Amess MP.
So many morning, so many questions as to why to this heartless act.
Condolences to his family, friends, and followers.
So sorry.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Happening again.....another week to say goodbye to. ENJOY your day with all you may choose to do.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

*A beautiful Saturday morning to all you beautiful folks in forumland!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning!





They are facing East.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

09:55est here in Kentucky...


​


----------



## tortiecat

Hoping everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Marie5656

*Having a day here. Had a bit of a headache, so went to lay down. Fell deep asleep again. Woke up, thought it was morning. Took a shower and everything.  
Then looked at clock and wondered why it was still so dark at 8:00.  Because it is 8 PM!!!   I am a nitwit to the highest order.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> *Having a day here. Had a bit of a headache, so went to lay down. Fell deep asleep again. Woke up, thought it was morning. Took a shower and everything.
> Then looked at clock and wondered why it was still so dark at 8:00.  Because it is 8 PM!!!   I am a nitwit to the highest order.*


No you're not, it happens to the best of us!


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight dear friends


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 189535


"I'm singing to you, Ruth......"

"Put your 'tulips' a little closer to the phone........"



Hello, Cherubs, have nice day.


----------



## Tish

Marie5656 said:


> *Having a day here. Had a bit of a headache, so went to lay down. Fell deep asleep again. Woke up, thought it was morning. Took a shower and everything.
> Then looked at clock and wondered why it was still so dark at 8:00.  Because it is 8 PM!!!   I am a nitwit to the highest order.*


Been there done that lol.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

GoodSunday morning friends:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## timoc

Marie5656 said:


> *Having a day here. Had a bit of a headache, so went to lay down. Fell deep asleep again. Woke up, thought it was morning. Took a shower and everything.
> Then looked at clock and wondered why it was still so dark at 8:00.  Because it is 8 PM!!!   I am a nitwit to the highest order.*



That's perfectly normal, Marie, well it is for me, I've been doing just that for donkey's years. Go on, give us a smile.


----------



## MickaC

Marie5656 said:


> *Having a day here. Had a bit of a headache, so went to lay down. Fell deep asleep again. Woke up, thought it was morning. Took a shower and everything.
> Then looked at clock and wondered why it was still so dark at 8:00.  Because it is 8 PM!!!   I am a nitwit to the highest order.*


Another guilty one......me.
I have definitely done that more than once.
Don't feel bad.
Just think.....you're all ready for bed or morning.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another Sunday has parked, along with a start of a new week. After 3 days of rain, Mother Nature is generous with some really nice days, which are supposed to last most of the week.
Don't worry that tomorrow is Monday......just ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening All!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Night, y’all


----------



## RadishRose

goodnight, sleep well


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night wherever you are




_


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. What a beautiful Sunday yesterday......big warm sun, and 21......today's supposed to be a repeat. 
P.S.......been missing some good nite posts.....we all seem to get comfy on the couch after supper, then, power nap takes over. 
ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx

Marie5656 said:


> *Having a day here. Had a bit of a headache, so went to lay down. Fell deep asleep again. Woke up, thought it was morning. Took a shower and everything.
> Then looked at clock and wondered why it was still so dark at 8:00.  Because it is 8 PM!!!   I am a nitwit to the highest order.*


I've had this happen to me too.  I took a late afternoon nap (still daylight) and woke up a couple of hours later (pitch dark).  When I woke up, I looked around and couldn't figure out if it was early morning or what.  I was fully clothed too.  Confused to the max for a few minutes.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

*Beginning of a new week and thinking of what I need to do this week.  Sign up with a new cell phone co. and get a new cell phone.  The company I have now is making so many changes and I can't keep up so I'll try another company.  Got cleaning to do, too, lol, as always.*

*A great week to all!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good evening my friends:


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well, goodnight.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well, peaceful dreams.




_


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS. Our ANGELS will carry you through your DREAMs of MAGIC.
GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Got that new cell phone and a new provider.  Now I have to get to the apt. cleaning--no rush as always*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to you:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all. The leaves are dancing today......neighbours leaves dancing right into my yard. 
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon!  It's a beautiful day here, mid 60s, can't complain but I may start come Winter


----------



## Pappy

Guess I’ll sign off for tonight. Sleep well everyone:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

*Sweet dreams everyone*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night!  Sleep well if you can..chamomile tea helps me at times.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 100347 The Angel of Dreams wraps her wings around your Dreams, to keep them close to your Heart...Mind...Soul.  Sleep Well.


This is an awesome post!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Let the MAGIC of the nite begin, and your journey through the nite be HEAVENLY with your ANGEL........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP well.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Ruthanne

*The week is half way through.  I hope your day is most enjoyable!

*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning. Enjoy your day!

*


----------



## Lara




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FROSTY WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It happened......our first frost....-2 this morning. Must be too cold for the camel, is a no show for work this morning, nice life. Keep enjoying the colours of the season. HAVE a GREAT DAY.


----------



## Liberty

Ruthanne said:


> Good Afternoon!  It's a beautiful day here, mid 60s, can't complain but I may start come Winter
> 
> View attachment 190041


When I lived in Cleveland that was the mantra for those who lived "in the mistake by the lake"...
complaining about the long winters, lol.


----------



## Liberty

*A good Wednesday morning to you all...may you have a truly enjoyable fall day!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Night-Night.


----------



## mellowyellow

Good morning from Sydney


----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## Pappy

Time to pack it in. 5 hours in ER getting excess fluid from chest and heart. Hope that’s it for awhile.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> Time to pack it in. 5 hours in ER getting excess fluid from chest and heart. Hope that’s it for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 190241


No fun @Pappy!  (ER visit or diuresis). Feel better!


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Good evening
> 
> View attachment 190210


Oh.......how i wish i could see these guys. MAGNIFICENT


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Time to pack it in. 5 hours in ER getting excess fluid from chest and heart. Hope that’s it for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 190241


Pappy, you must have quite a cold, happy you went to the ER, and had things looked after. Take care, and feel better soon.


----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.....Forum friends.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Time to pack it in. 5 hours in ER getting excess fluid from chest and heart. Hope that’s it for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 190241


I hope you will feel better Pappy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoping for a better day tomorrow.  A good night to all!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams everyone.





_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> Time to pack it in. 5 hours in ER getting excess fluid from chest and heart. Hope that’s it for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 190241


Sounds serious Pappy, thinking of you, please take care.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> Time to pack it in. 5 hours in ER getting excess fluid from chest and heart. Hope that’s it for awhile.


Feel better soon.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Lewkat

Praying you stay reasonably well, Pappy.  Rest.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Frost on the pumpkins again this morning, -3. It's raining leaves. Hope the day is good to all. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose

*Enjoy a beautiful day !*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

A happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *
> View attachment 190447


Oh that looks absolutely divine!!


----------



## Ruthanne

*A Wonderful Friday Evening and Weekend to All!  I've been getting laundry done, yay!  I've had a nice spurt of energy and am enjoying it!

*


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> *A Wonderful Friday Evening and Weekend to All!  I've been getting laundry done, yay!  I've had a nice spurt of energy and am enjoying it!
> 
> View attachment 190543*


Send me one of your extra 'spurts' this way, @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Send me one of your extra 'spurts' this way, @Ruthanne


I wish I could, I've run out of spurts for the day.  Next time I get a big burst of energy I'll send you some!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well





_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

* Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good morning everyone.  It's amazing that I'm up this early AND functioning, too...lol!  Maybe more laundry today, I'd like to get it all done.  I wish you all a great day!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

@PamfromTx *I've got some more energy today so I'm sending you a burst or two!*


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish

@PamfromTx I also woke up energetic so I will add some of mine to @Ruthanne and send it to you.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams, rest easy




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Good morning, 

*A remedy* for sore eyes, try it, it may work, but you have to be disciplined.

8am to 10am, keep left eye closed and right eye open.
10am to 12 noon keep right eye closed and left eye open, then keep alternating every two hours.

I know, some of you are going to say it would be 'blinking' difficult to do, but then, when did I ever give anyone sensible suggestions? 

Have a good day.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## horseless carriage

Just ten more minutes. Good morning Sunday!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## GAlady




----------



## horseless carriage

It's not bedtime just yet, maybe we might just dance, 
"Under the Moon of Love," later.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night to all.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning, sometimes a young lady likes to practice at looking her best.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.    *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. ENJOY your day.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 190994


Pam..@Liberty just posted the same picture this morning....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Pam..@Liberty just posted the same picture this morning....


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good night to all.
> 
> View attachment 190971


"Yes dear, I agree, it would have been just as easy to put the boat on the other side of the boardwalk behind you, then it would not have been full of bird poo."


----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> "Yes dear, I agree, it would have been just as easy to put the boat on the other side of the boardwalk behind you, then it would not have been full of bird poo."


Haha.  I had to take a look at that picture again to see if it indeed had bird poo!!  Haha!


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *
> View attachment 190981


"Now where did I put my snorkel?"


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, world.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Pam..@Liberty just posted the same picture this morning....


Oh, I am so sorry.  I was half asleep.  Hubby woke me up all night with his snorkeling sounds.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


>


Now, now, don't gang up on me.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Now, now, don't gang up on me.


No, not at all.  I was just giving a smile and that's it.  I thought your image was cute and it doesn't matter to me if 2 people post the same thing.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> No, not at all.  I was just giving a smile and that's it.  I thought your image was cute and it doesn't matter to me if 2 people post the same thing.


I know, just being my usual nut.  Have a great evening.  I'm going to go watch TV (hubby says he has a movie picked out).


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I know, just being my usual nut.  Have a great evening.  I'm going to go watch TV (hubby says he has a movie picked out).


Enjoy!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning from The New Forest, our ponies are quite famous but it's the donkeys that make me smile. This one has learned about self-service.


----------



## PamfromTx

I can't believe I'm still awake watching TV.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Liberty

_*A good Tuesday morning to everyone, today!*_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Have a nice Evening everyone!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Have a nice Evening everyone!
> 
> View attachment 191227


"That cactus is not very polite, Ruth."


----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> "That cactus is not very polite, Ruth."


I just noticed that!  Oh boy.  I didn't realize it when I posted it.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> I just noticed that!  Oh boy.  I didn't realize it when I posted it.


Ruth, they are all the same these cactus plants, rude doesn't even come close.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Night​


----------



## MickaC

Good nite star......Good nite moon......GOOD nite forum......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night and sweet dreams..


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. The goblins are coming.....the black cats are coming.....the witches are coming. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning everyone.  Have a wonderful day!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## timoc

Pappy said:


> Good morning friends:
> 
> View attachment 191324


"If your tail touches that cactus behind you, Scooby, you'll take off like a rocket and bang your head on that tree."


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to pack it in for tonight. I’m taking some meds that are messing me up. Good night::


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> Time to pack it in for tonight. I’m taking some meds that are messing me up. Good night::
> 
> View attachment 191418


Great pic, sorry about the meds.  Life’s a booger sometimes, isn’t it?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Pleasant dreams everyone





_


----------



## MickaC

The moon is waiting to catch your STARS and DREAMS.......they won't fall out. May you and your ANGEL take flight to your dreams, with the star lite to guide you.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING ALL. Hope dreams went well for all. 4 more days till we can supply a sugar rush to the ghosts and goblins, and let the parents take it from there. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good morning, have a terrific day! *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams   *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Once again, the week's almost gone. Halloween will boot October right out and let November in. Lock the doors everyone, don't let October out.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening forum friends.


----------



## Lewkat

Good night, folks.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## MickaC

Time to exit the day.....and enter sleepland.....Hope you enjoy the nite as much this little one is.
SLEEP WELL.......DREAMWELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## timoc

I had a late night so I'm late getting up. 
Just opened the curtains, it's dull, misty and cold on the other side of the window, but not in my bed, so I'm getting back under the covers. 
Have a nice day.....    snore


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING. Yet, another week closing. What isn't done, no worry, tomorrow is another week. Don't forget to put your masks on so we don't scare everyone tomorrow. ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully tonight




_


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE HALLOWEEN EVE. Halloween night is filled with charms and the unknown. Your ANGEL will be right beside you traveling through the nite of what we don't know, Scary, spooky.......Goblins bid you good nite.....SLEEPWELL


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 191942


Little piggies are adorable!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night Goblins!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning and Happy  Halloween!


----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning Sunday, we have enjoyed the extra hour in bed this morning, our clocks went back last night.
No cooking today, we are off to our favourite watering hole for traditional Sunday lunch. Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding and all the trimmings. We have taken a late booking and will be joined by mine hosts, Martin & Harvelle. Always a pleasure.

Nearly forgot, best watch out tonight, the clocks going back means it gets darker earlier.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY HALLOWEEN SUNDAY EVERYONE. The time of year that we have the young imaginations at our doors......TREAT THEM WELL. Be SAFE. ENJOY your HALLOWEEN.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Happy Halloween!      *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Pappys calling it a day. Hospital meds are making me loopy..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Good Halloween night!


----------



## MickaC

GAlady said:


> View attachment 192238


Sorry to hear that....i hope you get a better tomorrow, GAlady.


----------



## MickaC

Well, the treat collectors should be done for another year. Hope you got treats, and not tricks.........If you haven't overdosed on sugar.......HAVE A GOOD NITE and SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone.     *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD 1st of NOVEMBER MORNING EVERYONE. Many are starting this 1st day with a candy rush.....are you one of them.....happy to say i'm not......well, maybe a little. ENJOY your November day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Went out shopping today and am about to call it a day. Still lacking in energy..Good night everyone.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Wishing you all a pleasant, and cozy night. We started our first fire in our basement stove just now. It will hit freezing tonight.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ruthanne

Good  night


----------



## MickaC

The nite is silent.....stars are sparkling.....the moon is big and bold.....and ANGELS have their wings spread to embrace us, now on to our journey through the nite to our DREAMS. SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

An early *Good Morning* just because I feel like posting one now...lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Pleasant dreams




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.    *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning from a frost covered New Forest. It came as a surprise this morning when I flicked the wipers to clear the condensation and the wipers scraped over the ice.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Hope all were comfy and warm for their sleep.  Crisp -7. Must be an age thing.....-7 feels like -15.....I HATE COLD. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL........DREAM WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good night


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Forum Friends


----------



## Paco Dennis

I will be going back to 





Soon.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning!!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another no show for that camel. He's going to have trouble getting another job.....he'll never be able to get any good references. Crispy this morning as will be for the next 6 months. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

8:30 pm so I think Ill call it a day. Good night all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

*Good night!*
​


----------



## Ruthanne

Good  night.


----------



## MickaC

There are always STARS.....there are always BLESSINGS. Your nite will never be dark because of the light from STARS.......your heart will always be warm from your BLESSINGS.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  
.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 192802


Scrolling around..


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady

View attachment 192935


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

SHHHHHHHHH. Will say good nite very quietly as to not wake these sleeping angels.........good nite.......sleep well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.    *


----------



## Paco Dennis

Pleasant dreams


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

Happy Bonfire Night! 
https://www.rmg.co.uk/stories/topics/gunpowder-plot-what-history-behind-bonfire-night
The Gunpowder Plot was a failed attempt to blow up England's King James I and the Parliament, on November 5, 1605, in an effort to end the persecution of Roman Catholics by the English government. Catesby and others hoped to replace the country's Protestant government with Catholic leadership.

The Gunpowder Plot conspirators. 
The foiling of the Gunpowder Plot was once a big celebration, but it's fallen foul of political correctness, or so it seems.
During difficult times, there's been some very good graffiti such as: "Guy Fawkes, come back, your country needs you."

The cartoon depicts Theresa May former Prime Minister at the time of the Brexit vote.

The last picture is a real gem that made it into most of our press.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

*A beautiful Friday good morning to you all!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY MORNING ALL. This happens every week, the week disappears. Hope all went well for you......find your happy place and start enjoying your weekend.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening and or Good Night.


----------



## MickaC

Bedtime.....get comfy.....look to the sky, filling up with stars, the moon, and peaceful dreams with your ANGEL......SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Friends.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MORNING EVERYONE. Saturday arrived right on time, as usual. Hope the week was good to you. Take today for yourself, do what makes you happy and have a great start to your weekend.


----------



## Liberty

*We decided to spend most of today in front of the fireplace with hot coffee and a good book!  Hope you truly enjoy whatever makes you happy, too!

*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

I'm feeling a bit melancholy, because outside, it's heavily raining leaves. 
Mother nature is telling me that she will soon be chucking lots of horrible weather at me, so my adventurous outings for walks will be reduced. Adding to that, I dropped a heavy metal bucket on my foot the other day which made it swell up, and it's too painful to walk on, so I'm just watching the world go by through a window.

If you can, get up off your backside and get out there, enjoy the fresh air.

Thinking..........
Ice cream, yeh, ice cream, that usually does the trick.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


>


Well, what can I say, everyone seems to be saying we should all go green, well, erm, perhaps this is just a tad over the top, I'll bet that under that 20,000 tons of green foliage is a very nice house. 

Lovely picture, Rose.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappys going to watch some tv and sign off for tonight. Good night everyone:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

timoc said:


> I'll bet that under that 20,000 tons of green foliage is a very nice house.


.........and I'll bet it's full of bugs and spiders too!


----------



## RadishRose

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/278026976987521289/


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night!


----------



## MickaC

All ready for the extra hour of sleep tonite. Dreamland, here i come.  GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL   Forum Friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.    *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *
> View attachment 193325


"I love hammocks, I've got one, but I think I'll give this one a miss, well, I'd hate to wake up being just another lump of wood."


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Time change...I woke up at 4:30 except that it was really 3:30. Kitty wouldn't leave me alone so I finally got up at 4. It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Time change...I woke up at 4:30 except that it was really 3:30. Kitty wouldn't leave me alone so I finally got up at 4. It's gonna be a long day.


The day the clocks go back is the day  most people are in bed way earlier than normal... ours was last week, by the time it got to 10pm it felt like the middle of the night


----------



## Lewkat

Well, we changed ours last night, but I went to bed later than usual.  The dog doesn't know they changed so I am up and had her out already.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. The extra hour of sleep went very well. How about yours. I'm surprised.....no effect on the guys this morning. Relax and ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Restless night and not much sleep.  That's what I get for going to sleep at 9-ish.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Time to watch some tv and say good night.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​
Good night, all...


​


----------



## Paco Dennis

This short video was just taken tonight. Just imagine how awestruck the witnesses are.


----------



## MickaC

If you don't look up.....you will never find your DREAMS, your ANGELS, the MAGIC, and the silence that makes the nite so enchanting. GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.     *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bretrick

Good night to all you good people.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning senior forum:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Bretrick

Pappy said:


> Good morning senior forum:
> 
> View attachment 193506


Good Morning Pappy.
Getting close to my bedtime here in Perth Western Australia


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## horseless carriage

I wake up every morning at nine and grab for the morning paper. Then I look at the obituary page. If my name is not on it, I get up.
_Benjamin Franklin._
Or if you prefer:
Every morning I get up and look through the Forbes list of the richest people. If I’m not there, I go to work.
_Robert Orben_.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Going to enjoy more of Mother Natures happiness today. We have had unbelievable temps since last monday, Anywhere from 8 to double digits, saturday was 16, yesterday, 12., lots of sunshine. Hope all are enjoying your part of the world as well. Have a great day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Have a great day. 

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Friends.


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Pappys going to call it a day. Good night all:


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Once again.......it's that glorious time of day, put on your most comfy PJ's, sink into your soft warm bed, and start your journey to the stars, moon, and your dreams where your ANGEL is waiting.     GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams, it's been a long day.   *


----------



## Paco Dennis

Wish upon a star...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

6:46 AM

Tuesday, November 9, 2021 (CST)
Sunrise in Boone County, MO


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my forum friends:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another nite of sleep over, should click on repeat and do the sleep thing again. Hope your day will go well. ENJOY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Good morning! Hope you have a wonderful day. 

*_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Old Pappy’s pooped. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight forum


----------



## MickaC

Climb to your perfect happy place, in the nite sky. The stars are giving light to reach the most enchanted DREAM........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight, stay warm




_


----------



## horseless carriage

It was five thirty when I rose, now that I am showered, shaved and dressed, the shine is making an appearance. By six thirty I shall be at work. For those still asleep, I won't make a noise on my way out of the door.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people:


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning, don't worry I will be back on Earth soon. 

Sunrise on Mars


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Camel didn't show up again....but....much cuter replacement, don't you think. Whatever you decide to do today.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Pappy and Mrs. just got home awhile ago. Long day for us. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a beautiful day.*


----------



## Lewkat

Having a major problem with this computer.  Good night, folks.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Pappy and Mrs. just got home awhile ago. Long day for us. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 193915


That is just beyond gorgeous @Pappy !


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night, pleasant dreams




_


----------



## MickaC

Hope the day was good to all. The moon is waiting to help me ease into the nite. GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning  to a day of reflection and the futility of war.

At the eleventh hour on the eleventh day of the eleventh month – we will remember them. The Armistice, an agreement to end the fighting of the First World War as a prelude to peace negotiations, began at 11am on 11 November 1918. Armistice is Latin for to stand (still) arms.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly

Up at Dawn, Good Morning all


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/qrgbmq


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy’s home to yours:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. We will have today....we will have tomorrow.....we will have the day after.....and every day, because, of those that fought for us, for those who lost for us, and for those who are still with us. ENJOY your day.....REMEMBER and RESPECT.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Forum Friends!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> View attachment 194114


That is so beautiful .


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE ALL........SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## horseless carriage

Got to love those Birman kittens. Good morning from Ruby, she's on the far right.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> That is so beautiful .


It really is.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dream. *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Think this will be a 4 cup morning, folks...enjoy!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE.
HELP !!!!!!!
Pinterest won't let me log in.....won't let me create another account.....i've always logged in with facebook account....says " oops, can't log you in "  so i don't have captions to use.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Liberty said:


> Think this will be a 4 cup morning, folks...enjoy!View attachment 194196


I hope you enjoyed the 4 cups, I'm going for a whole pot today!


----------



## Ruthanne

*Snow is forecast for this weekend in NE Ohio.  I think it may be a pretty sight but not sure I'm ready for it...lol

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

*Goodnight* all of you wonderful people, this young man is about dive under the duvet,


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Time for Pappy to call it a day. Good night all.


----------



## Ruthanne

Best to go lay lay down.... good night


----------



## MickaC

The never ending stars, moon, and the magic of the nite. Start your journey of the nite.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## Liberty

A good Saturday morning to you all.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Woke up this morning, and it's still winter.....sigh.....ENJOY the start of your weekend and have a great day.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good day Saturday to All!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Patiently waiting on the snow...


----------



## Pappy

Busy day for Mr. and Mrs. Pappy. Good night all.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Rest peacefully with the sweet fragrance of lavender.




_


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> _Rest peacefully with the sweet fragrance of lavender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I just got the Febreze scented in Lavender this evening from Amazon....lol


----------



## MickaC

Pillow time will feel soooooooooo good, after crisp air and snow shovelling.
GOOD NIGHT........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning fine people!


----------



## Ruthanne

And another Good Day to You!


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Perfectly quiet morning, not a snowflake is moving. ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Been a busy day and Pappy’s pooped. Good night everyone.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Shero

Have a wonderful day or a beautiful evening!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well





_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

your one prfect
  Reach deep into soul, heart and mind, for your dreams, waken them, and start your journey through the sky, to find your one perfect star.....and find your one perfect dream........GOOD NITE .......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.     *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning senior forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It happened....Monday showed up. Hope your weekend treated you well. Have a good start to the week and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Norman and Mama wish you all a Good Evening, also.


----------



## MickaC

The moon shines bright for our peaceful magic and dreams. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Well, it’s 8 pm and Pappy’s eyes are drooping.  Time to say good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night forum friends.  Thanks for being a true friend who always has  love in your heart


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night everyone, sweet dreams





_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members:


----------



## Liberty

Have a super good day, folks!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY ALL. Was Monday when i went to sleep.....woke up, and it was Tuesday, funny how that happens. ENJOY all the good things today brings you.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Say good night Pappy. Good night Pappy, and everyone else.


----------



## Lewkat

Good night, forum.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

The moon is watching, the stars are watching, Angels are watching, as too are the eyes of this fellow......the peace and serenity that reflects through his eyes......except the peace for a nite of serenity......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful sleep to all




_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

A good morning to everyone:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

A good Wednesday to all!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. This guy must be hard up for money, picked a nasty day to show up for work. Nice cosy sleep done for another nite. Hope nite went well for all as well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

It hasn't snowed here yet in my city but some other ones in the state have seen snow.  We may get some this weekend.  I like the first snow falls of the season!

Good evening.


----------



## Pappy

Time for Pappy to put down iPad for today. Have a good night.


----------



## MickaC

Be cozy and warm for your nite of DREAMS. GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning Forumers!  "Let the sun shine through"   Lyrics in what song?


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Junior friday it is.....and it's still winter....sigh. Hope the day is good to you. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning to everyone...enjoy your Thursday!


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm on Snow Watch now.  Maybe very late tonight we'll have our first snow fall in my city.  

Good Evening folks!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Getting close for Pappy to watch some tv and wish everyone a good night:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Pleasant dreams





_


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning All, and special Good Morning to the Moon, who was eclipsed last night (early this morning).   Ha!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to everyone here:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. A pleasant winter day to start.....only -5. Hope sleep went well for all. ENJOY your Friday.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning to everyone...wondering if anyone else stayed up to see the solar eclipse?
We did...it was so bright and fascinating...yawn.  Need coffee now, though.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Getting ready to go play bingo so Pappy will say good night.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

_*We didn't get a REAL snowfall yet.  There was a thin coating on car windows that I saw from my apt. this morning.  I'm waiting still for the first real snowfall of the season!*_
*Good night!*


----------



## RadishRose

_Good Night_




​


----------



## MickaC

The world turns silent........to hear the sound of the nite.......SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

Lucid dreams...


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 195277


This lovely picture makes me fancy going for a paddle.


Good morning.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning, my sunshine shirt for an Autumnal morning.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good morning... our sugar maples are sure turning flamboyant right now!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another week done.....click your weekend button, ENJOY with HAPPY things.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Oooh, it's that time of night/morning when this young man should be blissfully snoring, so, you lovely people, I'll bid you goodnight.


----------



## Pappy

Almost 8 pm and Pappys ready to call it a day. Good night everyone:


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully under the stars




_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.     *


----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning, another sunshine shirt to brighten a dull morning. She's a clever girl that wife of mine. Notice how the fabric lines up and the pocket all but disappears. Now if my shirt can coax the sun to come out I might just take Jessica for a spin.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

Have a wonderful Sunday...


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MORNING EVERYONE. New start of a week, last day of the weekend......hope both go well for all of you. ENJOY your Sunday with lots of HAPPY.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Shero




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s ready to call it a day. You all have a great night:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

sleep well


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

An end to another day. Hope it was good to all. SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning, when I woke at four this morning in urgent need of the bathroom, there was hardly any need to switch a light on. So bright was the moon that I thought I might have left the outside patio light on. Freaky? I'll say, quick back to bed and under the covers.


----------



## Tish

*Going out this evening, so calling it a day, sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. POOF !!!!!!!!!! and the weekend took an exit. Monday's not so bad......if it's somewhere else......and if it's 80 and sunny out......in my dreams. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Good Thanksgiving week Monday morning to all!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Antiques Roadshow on soon. Must watch so Pappy will say good night all:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Dance to your dreams, use the clouds for your stage....the moon and stars for stage lite....and your dance will be waiting for your dance partner....your ANGEL. GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning to you all. Yesterday I wore a rather loud summer shirt to work. "Are you wearing that for a bet?" I was asked. "Didn't you know?" I replied, "it's the new uniform."


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Shero

Have been cooking for hours today. Now I am in bed ready for sleep, glorious sleep. Have a lovely evening all and a lovely day if you live in that part of the world


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for you. Whatever you do today, ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

My girl is at the groomer getting all dolled up!  I put her nice coat on her to go to the groomer.  It's really stylish, "dog stylish!"  lol


----------



## PamfromTx

Have a lovely day, everyone. 

I have plans to go out and run some errands.  Sunny day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Some serious sleeping going on with this little one. I will be doing the same thing right shortly. Hope the day was good to you.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight





_


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.     *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Florida: Photo from South Wales, Australia:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Guess who didn't show up for work.....must be too cold for the Wednesday camel...lol. Going to have a COLD SNAP today and tomorrow. Keep warm. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

Ruby has inspired me. Bath & bed for me.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening...


----------



## Pappy

Good night friends. Pappy’s eyes are drooping so I will call it a night.


----------



## Shero

.





Have a wonderful Thanksgiving everyone.  See you in a few days 
.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening and good night


----------



## MickaC

Follow your ANGEL as she guides you through the nite, to your magical DREAMS and to your PEACEFUL SLEEP.........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.     *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


>


Good Morning to you Holly, and to everyone else on this forum. Those plates with a Good Morning greeting reminded me of the wall plate that I have had specially made for a Christmas gift for my wife. You might have seen my posting of the sad loss of Lulu, our beloved Birman cat. This I know, will make my wife weep, but hopefully it will be tears of joy. Lulu now rests peacefully, she's out of pain and her spirit is free. (But I still miss her.)


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning to all on this Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning and Pappy wants to wish you all a very nice Thanksgiving..


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

To all our American neighbours. ENJOY your day with endless BLESSINGS and THANKS.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!! start......-20. ENJOY whatever you may plan to do today.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s had a very busy day so I will bid you all good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Dance with the moon, the stars and save that special dance for your ANGEL.......DANCE as if the whole world is watching.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## timoc

I'm wearing my long johns and thick warm socks today, it's freezing cold and torrential rain outside, well, it wouldn't be raining inside the house would it, anyway, I'll be stuck in front of the TV today.

Stay warm, be careful if your weather is bad and you have to go out.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope Thanksgiving was good to all. Cold snap passed through, now above seasonal temps......HAPPY....HAPPY. ENJOY your turkey day leftovers.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Happy Black Friday, everyone...hope you get some great deals!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## horseless carriage

So many times I have heard that an old person is nothing more than a young person that woke up one day and wondered: "What the hell happened?" We used to put on a sultry show when we danced the Argentine Tango, alas no more, old ligaments complain. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Gonna sit back and watch some tv. So Pappy says good night to all.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady

View attachment 196259


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE YOU.....GOOD NITE YOU TOO. Holding on to a special someone.......
Makes our dreams so peaceful and content.    GOOD NITE FORUM.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good night all, sweet dreams


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend with all that makes you happy.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Nite is calling......ENJOY your journey......SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady

hollydolly said:


>


You are up in England and I haven slept in 22 hours.


----------



## hollydolly

GAlady said:


> You are up in England and I haven slept in 22 hours.


why not ?......it's past 9am here btw...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Have a wonderful Sunday:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Rainee

Good night its time for bed so have a great day where ever you are ..


----------



## Liberty

Good Sunday morning to all.  Its lightly raining here,  OC (outdoor cat) has raindrops on him, he seems to love it:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. I think it's a good day to be just that....lazy.....and just enjoy the day. ENJOY your day as well.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

So after I finish up here, Pappy's going to say good night. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

It's nite nite time. GOOD NITE EVERYONE...... SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL......Join the stars, the moon, and the silence of the nite. Peaceful DREAMS to all.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night.
​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.      *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning, world


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Good morning everyone:
> 
> View attachment 196542     Love your avatar with the Mrs.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE. Did the sleep thing, it went fast. Supposed to be another above seasonal week, will take it with opens arms. ENJOY your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Thank you Mike


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Smiley Holly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening wonderful people


----------



## Pappy

A very busy day for Pappy. Going to call it a day. Good night everyone.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Drifting off into the silence of the nite. GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all




_


----------



## Ruthanne

We've had a little snow the past few days...not much...I'm still waiting for a real snowfall....


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Mother Nature is still handing out great days. Certainly is shortening up the winter. Hope you all slept well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

*Just watching The Price is Right.  I don't know why but for me it's a good way to start the day--watching shows where people win things.  Maybe I'm vicariously wishing it were me!  LOL.  Who knows...I just enjoy them.
*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good Morning Girls and Boys,*
> 
> *What a lovely morning, I've just finished my breckie and I'm off to sit by the sea.
> Isn't it just wonderful how we have all pulled together in such friendly, considerate ways...........I've got my 8ft long, social distancing cattle prod at the ready, which I intend to use should anyone encroach into my 12ft diameter circle.
> Hmmm.....before I toddle off, I'd better go and check on Gertie and Marmy.*
> 
> *Have a lovely day.*
> 
> View attachment 104224
> 
> *"If you think you are you are going to win me over with a worm and a few maggots, think again lad!"*


I have been looking back at a few of ferocious' posts.  Here is one I found.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Good morning all,*
> 
> *I was sat in the front garden yesterday, when a bloke (I don't know his name) who walks his dog called to me, "Isn't it a lovely afternoon, do you think it might rain?"
> 
> I replied, grinning, "It could stay like this for me, forever."
> 
> I then noticed he had one brown shoe on one foot, and a black shoe on the other foot
> "Hmmm", I thought, "I'll bet he's got another pair just like those." *
> 
> *Have a nice day folks, and do check your shoes. *


Here is another post by Ferocious.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening everyone.  I hope your evening is great .


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s eyes are drooping already so I’ll say good night to all of you.


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The day exiting.....the nite arrives. Open your arms, mind, heart and soul for your ANGEL'S presence for your journey of the nite.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 196815  The day exiting.....the nite arrives. Open your arms, mind, heart and soul for your ANGEL'S presence for your journey of the nite.......SLEEP WELL.


That is beautiful...thank you!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Trila

(deleted)


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Said goodbye to November. Opened the door to December. ENJOY your day and the beginning of a new and the last month of 2021.


----------



## Trila




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 196854


Just sitting' around with my 1st cup of the day.


----------



## Trila

GAlady said:


> View attachment 196856


Yep!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Very slow day here.  It's raining and close to 50 F outside.  Had a walk with the doggie and just chillin to some blues.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Shero

Just love all the pictures on this thread!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

The star filled sky, the moon shining bright, allows us to see our reflections of our dreams, and the silence of the nite allows us to hear our ANGELS WINGS guiding us through the nite.....GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night folks.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.....Knock...Knock....who's there....Junior Friday. Mother Nature is still handing out the great weather.....+6 again yesterday.....but coming to an end....maybe on the weekend.....-17 to -24. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 197020   GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.....Knock...Knock....who's there....Junior Friday. Mother Nature is still handing out the great weather.....+6 again yesterday.....but coming to an end....maybe on the weekend.....-17 to -24. ENJOY your day.


Sounds like a beautiful day!  We'll have a high of 76° today, and sunny! .


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Pappy

Pappy worked hard today cleaning out his shop so will call it a day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Smiley Holly




----------



## PamfromTx

This gal is going to go to bed early and dream of salmon patties.


----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams


----------



## MickaC

The quiet of the nite is out there.....take your journey to your dreams.  
SLEEP WELL....DREAM WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good Night




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ruthanne

Just did my usual search for a good morning photo and found this one....not sure where they get these from?!  LOL


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Time to rise and shine:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good morning all!


----------



## Trila




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your morning is starting well. ENJOY today and the start of your weekend.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

*There were* a good few threads to sink my gums into tonight, thank you all, and goodnight.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, sleep well


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning from a cold but sunny Dorset. We are stepping back in time today. A steam train ride on the Swanage Heritage railway and tonight a 1930's swing era dance and concert at The Weymouth Pavilion. In period dress of course, we might even take the MG, if the weather holds out.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD DAY 1 of the WEEKEND. The week is leaving again. Weekend has arrived. Does anyone know why......the weekend only has 2 days, and the week has 5. Should be the other way around....shouldn't it. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Time to bid you all a good night. Pappy’ had a busy day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.  Sweet  dreams.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight lovely friends.


----------



## Smiley Holly




----------



## PamfromTx

I'm going to try and work on a craft project; good night, everyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully





_


----------



## MickaC

Perfect moon....perfect sky....perfect DREAMS.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

A very good morning to you all:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Something terrible happened during the nite. It snowed, and snowed and still snowing......CRAP !!!!! Other than that.....sleep went well....how about yours. ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

*Been outside with the doggie, and now cooking baby carrots to go in her food.  The Vet says he recommends green beans and carrots for dogs.  So, I've been getting them fresh for her--she loves them, too, she's like me--loves food!  *


----------



## Bretrick

Last night's dream
Three of us were watching a construction site with lots of workers swarming hither and thither,
On one occasion I watched a worker walk along a narrow steel girder at least 20 meters above ground without any safety equipment.
Commenting, "I could never do something like that because I would feel the urge to jump."
(High Places Phenomenon)
We witnessed one female worker being harassed by a burly male coworker and be dangled over the edge of the precipice.
Deciding to leave, we set out for Fremantle. 3/4 of the way there, the road was blocked due to roadworks. There was going to be a delay of at least 1/2 an hour so we got out of the vehicle and sat on a bench to watch the workers.
After 10 minutes a worker came over to us and asked me who sent us?
"What are you talking about" said I.
"Don't play innocent with me, you tell Peter he can get stuffed. This is our contract and no one, especially that prick is going to take it away from us"
"Wow, First of all, Mr Angry Man, who is Peter? second, no one sent us to "Spy on you". "You do have a suspicious mind." I said.
The worker starts frothing at the mouth and holds a shaking fist inches from my face.
I deliberately moved my face forward so it made contact with his trembling fist.
"Oh, you've done it now. Assaulting an innocent bystander. Looks like I have grounds for legal action. Oh, look, the road is open again. See you Mr Angry Man"


----------



## Liberty




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 197496


"*I know*, I know, but I did tell him not to stay out to long."


----------



## timoc

Good night all, enjoy your evening/morning.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Well my craft project is on hold.  I have/had two hot glue thingies and they both don't want to work!  I was so excited to make a wreath for my  sister.    Tomorrow I have a yearly physical; how fun, huh?!?  Maybe I'll go look for a new hot glue gun thingy afterwards.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 197496 GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Something terrible happened during the nite. It snowed, and snowed and still snowing......CRAP !!!!! Other than that.....sleep went well....how about yours. ENJOY your Sunday.


That is so adorable!


----------



## RadishRose

Good night everyone!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well





_


----------



## MickaC

So easy to reach out and touch the stars......while you're reaching.....the moon, your DREAMS, the nite is there for all to ENJOY.......GOOD NITE .......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 197628


"*Last night*, when I asked you to ravish me and take me to the stars, it was so wonderful, but can you bring me back now, I need to use the toilet.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went well, and toasty warm.....but.....woke up to - 26. If it's cold where you are, stay warm......if it's warm where you are, enjoy.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

A great Monday day to everyone!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara

@MickaC I don't mean to brag but...
even though it's December, it's going to be 75 degrees today in North Carolina at the beach!
_Working on a tan for Christmas holidays haha. Come on down!
_


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning

Now, don't look to long at it.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## MickaC

Lara said:


> @MickaC I don't mean to brag but...
> even though it's December, it's going to be 75 degrees today in North Carolina at the beach!
> _Working on a tan for Christmas holidays haha. Come on down!
> View attachment 197656_


Can i come live with you........PLEASE............


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening Folks at SF;  I wish you a peaceful, restful night~

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends. Busy place around here today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful sleep to all




_


----------



## MickaC

Time to find my way to WARM and COZY and start my journey for the nite......GOOD NITE FORUM......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Trila

Lara said:


> @MickaC I don't mean to brag but...
> even though it's December, it's going to be 75 degrees today in North Carolina at the beach!
> _Working on a tan for Christmas holidays haha. Come on down!
> View attachment 197656_


Same here...we've been going out on the lake!


----------



## Trila




----------



## Paco Dennis

Tonight  - Moon, Venus, Saturn, Jupiter


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.    *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis

GOOD MORNING. I am hoping all the best for you where you are planted.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Almost a heat wave.... -23. Where are my flip flops....lol. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

_Good morning to all!

_


----------



## Trila

Paco Dennis said:


> Tonight  - Moon, Venus, Saturn, Jupiter


That is so cool!!!!


----------



## Trila

Morning...slept in today....need coffee!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## MickaC

*Santa's little helper out for the nite.*
Hope all had a good day.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

I wonder if sleeping in this bedroom would influence my dreams.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep was warm and cozy in a warm bed. Wednesdays camel is off for Christmas break. ENJOY your day with happy things.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 197993  GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep was warm and cozy in a warm bed. Wednesdays camel is off for Christmas break. ENJOY your day with happy things.


awwwww......


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

All snuggly and warm to start my venture through the nite......ANGELS are waiting. GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my SF friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Junior Friday has arrived. Sleep is done for another nite.  Hope all are well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night from SW Georgia, USA


----------



## PamfromTx

86°F here today.  It was close to 90 earlier.  Sweatin' bullets earlier.  I refuse to turn on the c/a.


----------



## PamfromTx

Have a great day, friends!!!



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/892909063590904832/


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s pooped. Good night SF.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

It's that time of day. The inside lites shine softly, to create the quiet for our nites sleep. The outside lites, the stars, shine brightly, to help us find the paths to our DREAMS.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Pookie

Good night!

I forgot I was a member here. Nice to be back!

Sweet dreams, everyone.


----------



## hollydolly

Pookie said:


> Good night!
> 
> I forgot I was a member here. Nice to be back!
> 
> Sweet dreams, everyone.


Long time no see...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

showing off!..


----------



## MickaC

*There is too a Santa Claus.....so there.........*
GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week on its' way out, where does the time go. ENJOY your Friday things.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

*Dreaming of Santa with a big sack of...squeaky toys...chewy bones...and tasty treats.*
GOOD NITE FORUM......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Pleasant dreams





_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *
> View attachment 198418


"Ooh, you can come and toot your flute at me anytime, darling"


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. End of yet another week, start of the weekend. Wind down, relax, ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## Liberty

A lovely Sat. morning to you all!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s had a busy day watching football. Army lost..darn.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pookie

I love Saturdays. I don't have to set an alarm, don't need to go to work ....

I slept in til almost 11am. Pooped from the week!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## MickaC

*Santa.....is that really you........*
Hope all had a good day. Christmas is two weeks from today. Enjoy your nite's journey. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Trila




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY ALL. These guys are the definition of major HAPPY. Aren't they adorable. Find HAPPY today and ENJOY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

Good Sunday morning to everyone!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Bretrick

Good morning. So glad I woke when I did.
Woke from a frightful dream which could have been taken directly from the show, Zoo.
8 lions, 12 Gorillas, a pack of Hyenas and various other wild animals were circling the cabin I was sharing with several other people.
No way for us to escape. We were waiting for rescuers to come save us.
After three days and no rescue the lions were becoming more bold as their hunger built.
Butting on doors, staring into the windows, The Gorillas were screeching not stop, running around and around the cabin.
The Hyenas were pacing in the distance, laughing at our predicament.
Suddenly we hear glass shattering in the bedroom as one hungry Lion smashes through the window and is now pawing at the closed door.
The cacophony coming from the Gorillas reaching a crescendo.
We hear more lions enter the bedroom and there now seems a concerted effort to break down the door so as to get to the fresh meat on the other side.
Door starts to bulge, then suddenly there is a rendering of splintering timber as the combined weight of eight fully growed Lions send the door asunder.
Lucky I woke up at this point.
Never went back to sleep though because I knew there was a pack of Hyenas who find this scene extremely amusing
awaiting their chance.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all




_


----------



## Tish

Bretrick said:


> Good morning. So glad I woke when I did.
> Woke from a frightful dream which could have been taken directly from the show, Zoo.
> 8 lions, 12 Gorillas, a pack of Hyenas and various other wild animals were circling the cabin I was sharing with several other people.
> No way for us to escape. We were waiting for rescuers to come save us.
> After three days and no rescue the lions were becoming more bold as their hunger built.
> Butting on doors, staring into the windows, The Gorillas were screeching not stop, running around and around the cabin.
> The Hyenas were pacing in the distance, laughing at our predicament.
> Suddenly we hear glass shattering in the bedroom as one hungry Lion smashes through the window and is now pawing at the closed door.
> The cacophony coming from the Gorillas reaching a crescendo.
> We hear more lions enter the bedroom and there now seems a concerted effort to break down the door so as to get to the fresh meat on the other side.
> Door starts to bulge, then suddenly there is a rendering of splintering timber as the combined weight of eight fully growed Lions send the door asunder.
> Lucky I woke up at this point.
> Never went back to sleep though because I knew there was a pack of Hyenas who find this scene extremely amusing
> awaiting their chance.


Wow, I could actually picture all of that.
You are a very gifted storyteller.
Pssst... don't forget to dream part 2 tonight.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Bretrick

Tish said:


> Wow, I could actually picture all of that.
> You are a very gifted storyteller.
> Pssst... don't forget to dream part 2 tonight.


I am not going to sleep tonight 
I vividly remember many of my dreams well enough to pen them.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good friends:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

*Seriously......Monday already.*
GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Enjoying Mother Natures' good spirits, again above seasonal temps. Have a good day.


----------



## Trila




----------



## Liberty

Have a nice Monday, take it easy and just enjoy when things are good!


----------



## Trila

Bretrick said:


> Good morning. So glad I woke when I did.
> Woke from a frightful dream which could have been taken directly from the show, Zoo.
> 8 lions, 12 Gorillas, a pack of Hyenas and various other wild animals were circling the cabin I was sharing with several other people.
> No way for us to escape. We were waiting for rescuers to come save us.
> After three days and no rescue the lions were becoming more bold as their hunger built.
> Butting on doors, staring into the windows, The Gorillas were screeching not stop, running around and around the cabin.
> The Hyenas were pacing in the distance, laughing at our predicament.
> Suddenly we hear glass shattering in the bedroom as one hungry Lion smashes through the window and is now pawing at the closed door.
> The cacophony coming from the Gorillas reaching a crescendo.
> We hear more lions enter the bedroom and there now seems a concerted effort to break down the door so as to get to the fresh meat on the other side.
> Door starts to bulge, then suddenly there is a rendering of splintering timber as the combined weight of eight fully growed Lions send the door asunder.
> Lucky I woke up at this point.
> Never went back to sleep though because I knew there was a pack of Hyenas who find this scene extremely amusing
> awaiting their chance.


Oh, my!   My dreams are like stories/movies, too...but they are _never_ so exciting!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s turning in. Good night good people:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep with love in your heart




_


----------



## MickaC

*Is Santa coming soon .........*
GOOD NITE FORUM.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Top of the morning friends:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Liberty

And a beautiful Tuesday going out to you today!


----------



## MickaC

*I've been very, very, veryyyyyyyyyyyyyy good Santa.*
GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went well but fast. 11 more sleeps till you know what. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 198933 *I've been very, very, veryyyyyyyyyyyyyy good Santa.*
> GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went well but fast. 11 more sleeps till you know what. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## MickaC

*Shhhhhhhhhh.....i don't want Santa to see me.....or he'll fill my socky with coal........*Hope everyone's day went well. That time of day again.........GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

goodnight friends


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, Sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning  folks.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. Rainy here this morning…


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good Wednesday morning to you!


----------



## MickaC

*Would you like some Christmas treats.....sharing is good.....Santa told me that.* 
GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all were treated to a good nites' sleep. 10 more sleeps. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Have a good evening everyone. Pappy’s signing off for today.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Do you think Santa will find our house.......*
Hope the day was good to you all.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP with all the twinkles, the glimmer, and the JOYOUS CAROLS we hear sounding through the silent nite.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Trila




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING JUNIOR FRIDAY ALL. Mother Nature was happy at bedtime.....but.....not so happy this morning, -18. 9 more sleeps. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

A good Thursday to all!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep peacefully


----------



## MickaC

*I think this is a good spot to wait for Santa. *
ENJOY the quiet of the nite. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my forum friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

Have a great Friday, guys!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s back from Bingo and ready to retire. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

The next few nights there will be a heavenly display






On the night of December 18 to 19, at 11:35 p.m., it will be possible to observe the last full moon of the year. This lunation cycle, also called the full cold moon, should rise at 3:52 p.m. to tilt early in the morning.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

A happy good morning from Pappy:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

A lovely Saturday morning to all!


----------



## Paco Dennis

From Grumpy Cat


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Enjoy your evening




_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 199634


Pam, pretend you're in England, it's almost 10am here....


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good Sunday morning everyone:


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 199634


That's funny and I don't know why I haven't even gone to bed yet!!  lol


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

A happy Christmas week Sunday to you all!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

And my friends!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

It’s only 6:30 but Pappy’s going to watch some tv and call it a night. Good night everyone.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Late night for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night, sleep peacefully




_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to everyone:


----------



## MickaC

*Santa said these are for me because i've been very good.*
GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It's still winter. Hope all have been well. 5 more sleeps. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Good Morning, have a great day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

DREAMS of SUGAR PLUMS, DREAMS of SPARKLE, DREAMS of PEACE for a MAGICAL NITE.
This time of the season brings all the contentment that can fill our hearts with the true meaning of CHRISTMAS........GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning sleepy heads. Time to rise and shine:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING ALL. Mother Nature treated us to a few inches of snow for this 1st day of winter......Looks pretty till i go out with the snow shovel. Hope your sleep went well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

A great Tuesday coming at ya today, folks!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK

*Happy First Day of Winter to All!


*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning forum friends!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis

_"The *December solstice*, also known as the *southern solstice*, is the solstice that occurs each December – typically on 21 December, but may vary by one day in either direction according to the Gregorian calendar. In the Northern Hemisphere, the December solstice is the winter solstice (the day with the shortest period of daylight), whilst in the Southern Hemisphere it is the summer solstice (the day with the longest period of daylight).

The solstice also marks the changing of seasons. 21 December is the first day of winter (in the Northern Hemisphere) and the first day of summer (in the Southern Hemisphere)." _December solstice







Happy *Summer *Solstice for all you in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

good night, rest peacefully.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

I didn't know where else to post this crazy dream of mine.  So... here goes.

I was having a dream that Oprah had come to visit us.  LOL  I have no idea why I dreamt this.  But, anyway she had visited me to give me a BIG gift; a small container of cocoa.  She had two sizes and she gave me the smaller one.  I woke up so angry at her.  OMG, I wonder why I had such a strange dream.  Oh and she kept snooping around our home and was wanting things that I had; decorative stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

_*Going out this evening so am calling it a night.*_
*Sweet dreams everyone.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Pappy wishes you all a great day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

A good day to all!


----------



## Liberty

PamfromTx said:


> I didn't know where else to post this crazy dream of mine.  So... here goes.
> 
> I was having a dream that Oprah had come to visit us.  LOL  I have no idea why I dreamt this.  But, anyway she had visited me to give me a BIG gift; a small container of cocoa.  She had two sizes and she gave me the smaller one.  I woke up so angry at her.  OMG, I wonder why I had such a strange dream.  Oh and she kept snooping around our home and was wanting things that I had; decorative stuff.


Watch out who you invite to your house...lol.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The longest nite of the year went well. 3 more sleeps. ENJOY your day and the HAPPINESS of the season.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze

Good Morning friends, have a fantastic day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Wrapped in sparkles for a nite of peaceful sleep and dreams. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

They are replacing my roof today and tomorrow and Pappy has a headache from all the noise. So good night to all:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Pleasant dreams




_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good night, sleep well.


----------



## Tish

*One more Christmas BBQ party, so calling it a night.
Good night everyone, Sweet dreams.  

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning Forum


----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Good thing i chose to go to bed early last nite....to get all rested up for another day of shoveling....another dump of snow. Spent Monday shoveling too. OH....A MERRY HO HO HO. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*!*
*A Lovely Thursday, Dec. 23rd to you all!
*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good morning, have a happy day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Afternoon, friends!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Evening to you all from mid Missouri.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

*Ahhhhhh. Think i'll have a nap till Santa gets here.*
Christmas bustles around every corner. Rudolph's nose lites up the sky. All the elves are tuning up the sleigh......GOOD NITE....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well, peaceful dreams




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

A Merry Christmas Eve day to everyone!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Hope your hearts are filled with TREASURES, HAPPINESS, and WARMTH. Truly is a grateful time of year. ENJOY your CHRISTMAS EVE.


----------



## Ruthanne

A good day to all~


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> View attachment 200564


It's Christmas day there  now  isn't it Tish? ...have a super day chikadee...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good Christmas Eve afternoon, everyone!


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s thinking about going to bed just in case Santa’s early. Good night and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Christmas Eve nite is so enchanted with silence, we can feel the warmth in our hearts. Hope your Christmas Eve is filled with sparkling stars, comfort from the moon, and dreams that feel so true to life, you never want to end your dream.
GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL......maybe you'll like to wear ear muffs......Santa's reindeer can be pretty loud.....Be GOOD for SANTA.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, everyone and a Merry Christmas to all.  A very close friend passed away Thursday (bone cancer).   RIP, Dora.


----------



## SeaBreeze

PamfromTx said:


> Good night, everyone and a Merry Christmas to all.  A very close friend passed away Thursday (bone cancer).   RIP, Dora.


Good night Pam, and Merry Christmas to you.   So sorry for your loss, may Dora rest peacefully.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all, and Merry Christmas




_


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> It's Christmas day there  now  isn't it Tish? ...have a super day chikadee...


Will do Chickybabe.


----------



## Tish

@PamfromTx So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jackie23

Good morning and Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> Good night, everyone and a Merry Christmas to all.  A very close friend passed away Thursday (bone cancer).   RIP, Dora.


I'm so deeply sorry for the loss of your friend, Pam.
God has another ANGEL....he will care for her in his loving arms.
May she REST in PEACE.....She remains in your HEART, MIND, and SOUL.
Your memories will be with you forever.

A very SPECIAL MERRY CHRISTMAS to you Pam.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

GOOD CHRISTMAS MORNING EVERYONE. My wish for you all is to spend the day with WARMTH, HAPPINESS, and LOVE, and to make more SPECIAL MEMORIES. ENJOY.


----------



## hawkdon

Good morning all and Merry Christmas.....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE CHRISTMAS......GOOD NITE FORUM......May all your hearts be overflowing with warmth, contentment, and PEACE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Paco Dennis

This is a pastime one can do after midnight. Well, maybe not any more, it was safe when Patsy did it.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

Haven't been to sleep yet...I'll just say:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE.......Christmas magic is still in the air......don't rush it. Hope Christmas is going well for all. ENJOY you Sunday.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## MickaC

*Instead of those ugly Christmas sweaters......we now have not so ugly coats.....time for the HO  HO  HO to end.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. HAPPY.....NOT HERE. Got dumped on with a foot of snow......still snowing. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## Liberty

Have a nice Monday, folks!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Good Morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s going to say good night to all:


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> View attachment 200889 *Instead of those ugly Christmas sweaters......we now have not so ugly coats.....time for the HO  HO  HO to end.........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


Love, love, love this!!!!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Happy trails everyone.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night to all




_


----------



## PamfromTx

I am sooooooooooooo sleepy already; eyelids are getting heavy.   Good night, friends ... in case I do go to sleep.


----------



## PamfromTx

This is going to be me in about 15 minutes.


----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well...


----------



## MickaC

Christmas is finding its way out......but.....the sparkles, the lites, the DREAMS are waiting to journey through the nite.......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Enjoy your Night


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

I got about 6 hours of sleep and I'm starting to think that's the amount I must need because I can't seem to sleep longer than that anymore.  Oh well, I can live with that!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

This is a lovely sentiment


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Rise and shine:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Just for the record......i'm not feeling the good part of the morning......hope sleep went well for all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Good Afternoon


----------



## Ruthanne

*Good Evening....

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Pappy says good night everyone:


----------



## timoc

*Lovely people*, I've really enjoyed your postings tonight, but this young fella needs his beauty sleep. Goodnight all.


----------



## Mizmo

it's 7.45pm.....way past my bedtime ..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful dreams





_


----------



## MickaC

And once again time has come for the journey of the nite. STARS are quiet.....the MOON is quiet....all is quiet except the wings of your ANGEL, who will join you for your nite of PEACEFUL DREAMS.........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Tish

_*That's it for me, jumping off this thing. *_*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. 
*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## horseless carriage

Good morning indeed. We spent yesterday with my wife's sister in London. 
All that rat-race noise. When we lived there the hustle-bustle of life was a stimulus, not anymore!


----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> Good morning to all:
> 
> View attachment 201194


That is magnificent Pappy, it reminded me of the le Viaduc de Millau. I watched a documentary about the construction, those workers certainly needed a head for heights.

https://about-france.com/millau-viaduct.htm


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Anyone interested in joining me on the deck for a hot cup of coffee, to enjoy -32, wind chill-46. Bring heat with you. ENJOY your day.
P.S......Wednesday's camel was a no show again.....wonder why...lol.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 201205  GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Anyone interested in joining me on the deck for a hot cup of coffee, to enjoy -32, wind chill-46. Bring heat with you. ENJOY your day.
> P.S......Wednesday's camel was a no show again.....wonder why...lol.


Its 80° F here today and its been the warmest December on record.  Cold snap coming, though Jan. 1st.
Nothing like you have though.  Bundle up, have some hot chocolate and enjoy a roaring fire and a good book time, huh!  Our blood is too thin to enjoy the cold weather.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

The stars are calling....the moon is calling....the nite is calling.
Going to go and answer my calls..........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Friends


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams, may they blossom





_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

It's 6-45 am, wet.. and dark , and I'm just having a cuppa tea, before venturing out to take my car to the garage for its annual MOT


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Mandee

*Good Morning everyone, hope you all have a great day / evening.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Junior Friday already. Hope your sleep was warm and cozy. Heat wave going on here....- 26, where are my flip flops. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Mandee said:


> *Good Morning everyone, hope you all have a great day / evening.  *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good evening all


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s going to put the iPad away for the day. Good night.


----------



## Ruthanne

Mandee said:


> *Good Morning everyone, hope you all have a great day / evening.  *


Thank you!


----------



## Mizmo

Again .. Another one of those days.....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/7951736833501795/


----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night





_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well and have sweet dreams.     If you have outdoor pets
please remember to bring them inside as fireworks can spook them.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. It's Friday.....It's New Years Eve.....it's the last day of 2021.....and it's - 33.
Say your farewells to 2021.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm trying to get in the spirit of New Year's Eve.....not there yet.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> View attachment 201564


Tish....you're one of the first ones to try out 2022.
How do you like it so far. .


----------



## Pappy

Pappy needs a nap so I will see you nice people tomorrow.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

*Well I watched the New Year come* in on the TV, I'm tired now, ready for bed, good night, and a very happy and healthy New Year to you all. I'll just raise my glass, swig the contents and say, "Cheers to you all."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

*2021 will soon be closing its' door. 2022 will be opening its' doors.
Sleep with the STARS, the MOON, the SKY. Let your ANGELS' wings guide you to your DREAMS of PEACE.
May you wake in the morning, looking at a new year, and ready to venture in the new world of 2022.
GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.............See you next year.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Have a peaceful night on New Year's Eve 2022





_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Mizmo

..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NEW YEAR MORNING EVERYONE. Went to bed with a crappy year.....woke up with hopes of a better new year. Hope your farewell to 2021 was successful.....and.....your wake to 2022 will be everything you will hope for. ENJOY your first day of a new adventure. Stay safe and well.


----------



## hawkdon

Good Morning and Happy New Year all peeps.....20deg and
snowing this morning, first of the season...up to 5 inches 
sayeth the know-it-alls......don't matter....take care all and
take this new year one day at a time okay !!!!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Pappy

Pappy bids you all a good night:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night and a very Happy New Year to all the good folks here on Senior Forums.   




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Sweet ANGEL....kiss  the moon good nite....kiss the STARS good nite....kiss your ANGEL, and with her, journey to your most precious DREAMS.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL in this new time of 2022.


----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZZzzzzZZ...  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mandee

Good morning everyone  hope you all have a great day, a pleasant evening, or a peaceful nights 
sleep, whichever applies. Think I've covered all bases there


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

Thought I would give y'all another treat visit...


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Start of a new week, back in routine. Hope New Year's was good to all. ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

*Hi everyone!  We've been having a little snow but we still haven't had some that stays put for a few days!  Other surrounding areas have but I am on the lake and we usually don't get heavy snowfalls.  Last year we did, though, surprisingly!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Pappy wishes you all a good night.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

* Bedtime......can you read me a story.*
GOOD NITE FORUM........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

Dreaming of a beautiful night "mare"


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm still up but will be going to sleep sometime.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mandee

Good Morning everyone, a happy Monday to you all


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning beautiful people;


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. The holidays have made their exit.....back to routine. Now, where is spring.....i want spring.....but on a happy note, the days are stretching out. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 202008  HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. The holidays have made their exit.....back to routine. Now, where is spring.....i want spring.....but on a happy note, the days are stretching out. ENJOY your day.


I'm with you...waiting for spring!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Time for Pappy to call it a day. Good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> I'm with you...waiting for spring!View attachment 202064


----------



## MickaC

The nite is our secret place to journey to. ENJOY.......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Lewkat

Didn't sleep all night.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Bad news....it's still winter. I think it's overstayed its' welcome. I'm not putting the welcome door mat out in the winter ever again. Hope all slept well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Well, it’s that time again. Pappy must bid you all goodnight.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Going to bed early, after i clear snow 1 more time..... GOOD NITE ALL..... SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good evening!


----------



## RadishRose

good night


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful dreams




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mandee

*Good morning and HAPPY WEDNESDAY to you all *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Mother Nature is not happy. Should maybe send her some chocolate to put her in a better mood.  Stay safe and well....ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


>


What a beautiful Parakeet!


----------



## Ruthanne

Wish I was here!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Evening to you all


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Pappy needs to take a short nap so will see you all later. Good night:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Totally done, have had 2 hard days of shoveling snow.
GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all




_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Alice November

Happy Kings Day Everybody!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## oldpop

Good morning, good day and good night whichever one applies at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Tons of snow everywhere and -36. These are the kind of trails i shovelled all over the back yard for their jobs. Hope all are safe and well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 202368  GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Tons of snow everywhere and -36. These are the kind of trails i shovelled all over the back yard for their jobs. Hope all are safe and well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Pappy

Pappy wishes you all a good evening:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat

GAlady said:


> View attachment 202369


Wow, a tiny Pam.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

_*I hope to see this tomorrow, Good night all!


*_


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Have a good night and pleasant dreams




_


----------



## RadishRose

goodnight


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mandee

TGIF - not that it matters to those of us who are retired   

Have a good day/evening/night


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to you all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


>


That's exactly what my backyard looks like, only longer trails because the yard is huge. LOVE it Trila. Thanks.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep treated you all well. Coming to an end of another week, which means spring is a tad bit closer. Enjoy your day. Stay warm, stay cool, whichever is the case.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> That's exactly what my backyard looks like, only longer trails because the yard is huge. LOVE it Trila. Thanks.


Back at you!  ❤


----------



## Sassycakes

Good Afternoon. We had a snowstorm during the night and I am very proud of the fact that I convinced my Husband to pay a young man to clean the snow!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Ruthanne

*We finally got some snow that has stayed on the ground all day, it's pretty, too!  I love the first real snowfalls of the year!

Good Evening!



*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 202631


----------



## Pappy

Wheel of Fortune is coming on so Pappy will bid you all goodnight.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Wheel of Fortune is coming on so Pappy will bid you all goodnight.


Would you buy me a vowel @Pappy ?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

The ANGELS voice will take you on your journey for a peaceful nite.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams





_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

_*Sweet dreams everyone.  *_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## horseless carriage

*Good Morning Y'all.*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good Saturday morning to all!


----------



## MickaC

It's Saturday.....it's morning.....hope all had a good nite. Warmed up through the nite, up to -10. The week is ending......a new will be starting. Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx

Nitey nite....


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Tish

*Going out this evening, so wishing you all a good night and sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Rise and shine:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Already so soon......last day of the weekend, first day of a new week. Take time to be good to yourself, to enjoy yourself, you all deserve Happy. ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Liberty

Good Sunday to you all!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mandee

*Good Evening everyone, hope you all had a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

ANGELS arms are around you, holding tight, journeying with you to your most HAPPY DREAMS.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Top of the morning to you all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

droppin by again with treat viewing....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning Friends!  Have a great day!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all. Days are getting longer....OH HAPPY....HAPPY. It's the start of another week. Do what you do. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Mandee

*Just dropped by to say HI Everyone - hope your day/evening is a good one *

*The person who fails but still smiles - has thought of someone to blame it on** *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Gifts are so heartwarming.....especially when presented from the nite, the stars, the moon......open slowly......enjoy. Your last gift of the nite is your ANGEL taking you on your best gift.....DREAMS. GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.     *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Liberty

Good morning everyone.  Have a great day!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WOW.....it was -19 when i went to bed last nite, woke up to -3......HAPPY..HAPPY..might have to work in the garden today..have to find it first..lol. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

big glass of vino..like a baby


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s had a busy day. Went to doctor for my arm pain and had to run around getting scrips, plus I had a headache from hell.
Enough about me…have a good night everyone.
When the moon meets the waterfalls.


----------



## GAlady

*Good Night Everyone.  Sweet Dreams.

*


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all




_


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone. sweet dreams.   *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was kind to all.
Have gotten into a bad habit.....fall asleep on the couch after supper.....wake up at bedtime.....guys do their nite jobs and snacks done.....then....BEDTIME. Enjoy your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

_Have a beautiful day!_




​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Folks....


----------



## Pappy

Well, Pappy hasn’t done anything today so no sense starting now. Good night to all.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Off to an early bedtime......really tired tonite. GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Time is marching on.....according to the calendar....spring is creeping closer. Emailed that "once a year worker, Mr. Groundhog " not to bother showing up for work unless he has good news......what a pipe dream that is....lol. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mandee

Good Afternoon everyone  - lovely sunny day here and I'm off out 
be back later .

Have a great day / evening folks


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

It's your star.....shine brightly. GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night and Good morning


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mandee

Good morning everyone - hope you all have a fantastic Friday


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning out there:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep is done.....new day is here. 3 guesses, first 2 don't count as to why i used this pic this morning? Hope all are well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 203642 *I think* I'll dig a tunnel instead.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

DREAM your best DREAM......SLEEP your best NITE......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night, sleep well





_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my forum friends. That’s Mount Ararat in the background.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty

Good Saturday morning to you!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. Another sleep done, another week going. Be happy with pleasures for yourself. ENJOY your day.


----------



## charry

Brass monkeys here in Uk today Brrrrrr 4 degrees


----------



## charry




----------



## Pinky

Brrrrr! Minus 22C and colder with wind chill. Those who are having cold weather - keep warm!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Mr. and Mrs. Pappy:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Never look down, always look up......up is where you'll find your best DREAMS, your best STARS, and your best PEACE for your nites' journey........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Mandee

Good Morning everyone 
A blessed and peaceful Sunday to you all


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING FORUM FRIENDS.  " this feathered friend must live in Canada....knows what snow paths are for " Start of a new week, hope the new goes well for all. Relax and ENJOY your SUNDAY.


----------



## Liberty

A lovely Sunday morning to you!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## SmoothSeas

Good morning to one and all...

​


----------



## Pinky

Good Morning .. Wakey Wakey time!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Hi Everybody...it is snowing here now...I wonder how much we will get this time.  Last time wasn't much.


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Liberty

Good night, folks...sleep tight!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope your weekend went well. Enjoy your first day of the week.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s picture tonight comes from Melbourne, Australia. Beautiful sunset. Good night all.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## MickaC

Hope the day treated all well. Better go, don't want to be late for my date......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, Sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mandee

Good Morning everyone, quite a heavy frost during the night with freezing temps
but should get better today - sunshine forecast.

Best wishes for the day ahead - or evening as applies


----------



## Pappy

40 degrees. Florida? Well, good morning anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Mandee said:


> Good Morning everyone, quite a heavy frost during the night with freezing temps
> but should get better today - sunshine forecast.
> 
> Best wishes for the day ahead - or evening as applies


same here in the south actually...glorious sunny morning bt even now at almost noon the cars are still iced up...


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning all....it's suppose to get up into the lower 70's here today...a 'no socks' day.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

*I'm hiding from the snow.....*GOOD TUESDAY EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all. My bed looked like a hurricane went through....i must have been shovelling snow in my dreams....sigh. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi Everyone.  My dear doggie is at the groomer.  She does not like going there.  She doesn't like being handled so much.  Poor girl, she was trembling.  It needs to be done though, unfortunately, so I'll be picking her up in another hour.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Melbourne, Florida causeway, about 5 miles north of us. Pappy loves this photo. Oh, good night to all.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight





_


----------



## MickaC

CHOCOLATE is the best for nite time relaxing......and in the morning, and in the afternoon, and anytime. So....taking my CHOCOLATE and going to bed now.......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Pappy

4:23 am and can’t sleep. Stomach upset so I’ll just bid you all good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

Felt like poppin in again .....


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> 4:23 am and can’t sleep. Stomach upset so I’ll just bid you all good morning:
> 
> View attachment 204389


Pappy....sorry you're not feeling well.....hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Woke up to a nippy -26. It's still winter, still January. Hope the day is good to all. ENJOY.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

MickaC said:


> View attachment 204414 GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Woke up to a nippy -26. It's still winter, still January. Hope the day is good to all. ENJOY.


WOW! -26... i have never been in that cold of weather. I think -18 is the lowest. I guess you are used to it being in Manitoba? Stay warm my friend.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Everyone.  My dear doggie is at the groomer.  She does not like going there.  She doesn't like being handled so much.  Poor girl, she was trembling.  It needs to be done though, unfortunately, so I'll be picking her up in another hour.
> 
> View attachment 204303


Nothing like a freshly groomed doggie...they smell so good!


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> 4:23 am and can’t sleep. Stomach upset so I’ll just bid you all good morning:
> 
> View attachment 204389


Hope you feel better @Pappy !


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Nothing like a freshly groomed doggie...they smell so good!


Yes, she always has such a good smell after grooming and feels so soft to pet!  She looks better now, too, with the trim she got.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL......Have PEACE on your nites' journey.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky

Have a good night, everyone


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Junior Friday is here. Where's my sundresses.....heat wave happening, -31. Enjoy your day.....stay warm.....stay cool, whichever applies.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning
​


----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a blessed day.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Time for Pappy to call it a day. Good night:


----------



## Ruthanne

Well it's Evening already--gee how time flies!  Trying to make the best of it.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Dreams are truly magic, the magic enters our minds, finds its' way to our hearts.
SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good nights.


----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 204594


Sending one right back at you.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne

I haven't been to sleep yet, lol, I guess I'm acting like a teenager again staying up all night!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## oldpop

Let's get this party started.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep refreshed all. ENJOY the start of your weekend and day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning from Connecticut


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning everyone, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s pooped. Will bid you all good night.


----------



## MickaC

This beauty rest thing is highly over rated.....not working very well for me.....but.....here i go again......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Night


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight lovely people.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Tish

_*Going out this evening, so calling it. Good night everyone, sweet dreams.

*_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING ALL. End of another week. Relax, enjoy happy things.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I'm still up, I may go to sleep some time in this century...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s calling it a night. Rest easy my friends.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Hope the nites' journey treats all well......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Paco Dennis

Dream on, dream on....


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to everyone:


----------



## Lawrence00

Waking to a beautiful warm 39 degree F morning.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. A new week knocking at the door......days are getting longer......January is slipping away, thank goodness for that......Groundhog day is approaching, i think he was told to do some extra overtime concerning giving out the right forecast on February 2......works 1 day a year.....you'd think he'd get it right. ENJOY your SUNDAY.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

*A happy Sunday Morning to all!



*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a blessed day*


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s going to watch some tv. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

Swing to your DREAMS.....hold on to your STARS.....meet your ANGEL.....GOOD NITE.....PEACEFUL DREAMS to ALL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Paco Dennis

Opps, forgot to turn out the porch light. Good Night.


----------



## Tish

*Snooze time.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

Been up since 2:30AM which gave me 2.5 hours sleep.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

A beautiful morning to you all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Been up since 2:30AM which gave me 2.5 hours sleep.
> View attachment 205146


Sorry to hear of your very short nite......are you not feeling well.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A new week to venture. What would you like to see or do this week. Me...that's a no brainer...would like to have nothing to do with SNOW !!!!  ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Been up since 2:30AM which gave me 2.5 hours sleep.
> View attachment 205146


are you ok Lois ? How come you didn't sleep ?


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> are you ok Lois ? How come you didn't sleep ?


Woke up with severe cramp in left leg which I coudn't shake off.  Finally after several cups of coffee and some seriously hobbling around, it fled.  OK now and am thinking of taking a much needed nap.  Thanks for asking, Holly.


----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> Sorry to hear of your very short nite......are you not feeling well.


I am ok, Micka, just a severe cramping of my right leg which took some time to shake off.  OK now and eyeing my bed seriously for a nap.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Woke up with severe cramp in left leg which I coudn't shake off.  Finally after several cups of coffee and some seriously hobbling around, it fled.  OK now and am thinking of taking a much needed nap.  Thanks for asking, Holly.


Oh gosh, I hate night time calf cramps, the pain is soo severe you just can't think straight.. ..hopefully you'll get a nap now, and feel more rested..


----------



## GAlady

Lewkat said:


> I am ok, Micka, just a severe cramping of my right leg which took some time to shake off.  OK now and eyeing my bed seriously for a nap.


Leg cramps.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep Well


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Liberty

And a good nighty night to all!


----------



## MickaC

Tired or not tired....that is the question. Am really tired.....this snow crap is wearing me down........hope the day was good to all........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all




_


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning.


----------



## Lawrence00

Time to ride


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Nice warm, cozy sleep done. Nice cosy heat wave to wake up to..... -31, windchill -47. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Almost time for Wheel of Fortune. One of Pappy’s favorite shows. So, good night folks.


----------



## MickaC

Listen to the sounds of the nite......they will take you to your DREAMS of PEACE......SLEEP WELL with the SILENCE of the nite in your HEART.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Almost time for Wheel of Fortune. One of Pappy’s favorite shows. So, good night folks.
> 
> View attachment 205394


Be careful buying those vowels, @Pappy !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful dreams




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Time to call it a night  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Rise and shine…or do your best. Good morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning All


----------



## MickaC

* A new day......i'm coming......*GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Days are stretching....HAPPY..HAPPY. Hope all are well, ENJOY your day.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 205316  HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Nice warm, cozy sleep done. Nice cosy heat wave to wake up to..... -31, windchill -47. ENJOY your day.


Yikes, I wouldn't be able to put enough layers of clothes on to go out in that kind of cold.  Us southerner's blood is way too thin for that kind of crazy cold!
Keep warm and toasty MC!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good morning from the little ole' state of Texas!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Pappy is still not feeling all that good. Guess it’s time to get tested. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

Hope everyone's day went well. HAPPY NITES' JOURNEY.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Pappy is still not feeling all that good. Guess it’s time to get tested. Good night.
> 
> View attachment 205519


Hope it's not serious. SLEEP WELL Pappy.


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 205459


"*Micka*, be a darling and buy me some fleece lined boots, my tootsies are like ice lollies."


----------



## Ruthanne

Have a Good Night Everyone!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Have a wonderful night's sleep!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZZZzzzz...   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly 
Top o' the morning to you too ma'am!
 Don't mind me I'm slap happy!


----------



## Snow74

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 205575





hollydolly said:


>


----------



## Snow74

hollydolly said:


>


Good Morning -25 here in Canada 4.34 AM


----------



## hollydolly

Snow74 said:


> Good Morning -25 here in Canada 4.34 AM


Brrrrrr....Good morning Snow... 9.40am here and 8 deg... with rain..


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Top o' the morning to you too ma'am!
> Don't mind me I'm slap happy!


Top'o'the 'mornin' to you ..lol.. have you not been asleep yet ?


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> Top'o'the 'mornin' to you ..lol.. have you not been asleep yet ?


Got up at my 3am.  I need a new pillow I think.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


>


You must have a smashing brolly shop near you, Holly.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 205578


Blow that, I think I'll stay in.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

timoc said:


> "*Micka*, be a darling and buy me some fleece lined boots, my tootsies are like ice lollies."


I'll get right on that, timoc......i think there's a sale on them in July.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 205527Have a Good Night Everyone!


SOOOOOOOOO......BEAUTIFUL Ruthanne.


----------



## MickaC

Snow74 said:


> Good Morning -25 here in Canada 4.34 AM


Another Canadian to share weather horror with......heat wave this morning, -17.


----------



## Liberty

A Good Texas Morning to all!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Junior Friday already. Nite's are busy.....dreams of shovelling snow. ENJOY your day. Stay safe, stay well.


----------



## Snow74

MickaC said:


> Another Canadian to share weather horror with......heat wave this morning, -17.


Not often Ontario gets colder than Manitoba….


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning at 9 degrees F.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy got a Covid test today and should have results soon. Personally, I think it’s a stomach flu but no sense taking chances. Good night my friends.


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Pappy got a Covid test today and should have results soon. Personally, I think it’s a stomach flu but no sense taking chances. Good night my friends.
> 
> View attachment 205699


Hope you test negative. Take good care. Ginger ale.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Friends


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Shero

.





Have fun and eat chocolate and cake


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> Pappy got a Covid test today and should have results soon. Personally, I think it’s a stomach flu but no sense taking chances. Good night my friends.
> 
> View attachment 205699


Maybe you got some bad clams!


----------



## Snow74

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 205662


View attachment 205752View attachment 205752


----------



## Liberty

Good Friday morning to you all!


----------



## Snow74

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 205662


Mishka enjoying the snow


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Snow74

Humans think this is funny..


----------



## Ruthanne

*Well, it was a productive day.  I got out and returned a package to Amazon and will be getting a refund; went grocery shopping and did not spend too much this time; moved my car back into the garage (the door had been broken but now is fixed), listened to some good blues.*

*A real Good Evening to everyone!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s going to call it a day. Good night.


----------



## Snow74

Pappy said:


> Pappy’s going to call it a day. Good night.
> 
> View attachment 205844


Good night sleep well


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZZzz...  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

Happy  Saturday and Good morning!




Somewhere in Russia


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone: Sunrise over Mount Rainier.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all all well. Enjoy the last day of the week, and the first day of a always well deserved weekend.


----------



## Liberty

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Snow74

RadishRose said:


>


Beautiful…..


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy finely caught this ball and took it home. Have a great night folks.


----------



## Snow74

Pappy said:


> Pappy finely caught this ball and took it home. Have a great night folks.
> 
> View attachment 205992


----------



## Snow74




----------



## MickaC

*A perfect vision of peaceful dreams. *GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Sweet dreams.....


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## MickaC

PLEASANT SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. First day of a new week, coming to a close is the first month of 2022....please.....don't anybody click on repeat.....January has been WAY TOO LONG. ENJOY your SUNDAY....relax, refuel, be HAPPY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a beautiful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Getting to be that time again. Evening is setting in and Pappy is doing way to much yawning. Good night.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

*Think i'll skip the bedtime story.....GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 206145 *Think i'll skip the bedtime story.....GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


*"Micka*, sweetheart, would you put a spoonful of honey in my cocoa.........ta....."


----------



## Snow74

Good night all!


----------



## RadishRose

Snow74 said:


> Good night all!


Goodnight, @Snow74


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


That’s a fascinating piece of art, @RadishRose … is it from a children’s book?   Do you know the background — maybe Russian or Northern European folk tales ?  

love the grandpa with the nest in his hat


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.Time to catch some ZZzz..  *


----------



## Snow74




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from chilly Florida.


----------



## hollydolly

@Pappy , that's a great looking new avatar pic...


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Last day of January, . Lock the door after it leaves. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Sassycakes

Good Morning! I have been up since 5 am and would love to take a nap. As soon as hubby gets home from getting blood work done I'm going to persuade him to take a nap also.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 202675  The ANGELS voice will take you on your journey for a peaceful nite.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> That’s a fascinating piece of art, @RadishRose … is it from a children’s book?   Do you know the background — maybe Russian or Northern European folk tales ?
> 
> love the grandpa with the nest in his hat


His name is Victor Nizovtsev, and yes he is Russian. I love his work, but I do not know the background of this particular piece. 

Here is his website:
https://victornizovtsev.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I'm finally awake and having coffee.   Can't wait for tomorrow--it's going to be in the mid 40s!  Heat wave...lol


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Pappy just finished taking out the recyclables and now ready to watch some tv. Good night to all.


----------



## Snow74

Good night


----------



## MickaC

PEACEFUL DREAMS make for a better tomorrow. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Shero




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FEBRUARY 1st MORNING EVERYONE. January left quietly.....but....February came in with a drastic entrance. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a beautiful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Pappy is happy to report, no flu and no Covid. All negative.
Now, for a good nights rest.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Pappy is happy to report, no flu and no Covid. All negative.
> Now, for a good nights rest.
> 
> View attachment 206470


So HAPPY for your negative reports.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. *


----------



## oldpop

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams. *
> View attachment 206517


Nighty night.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

A very good morning to all my forum friends.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD GROUNDHOG DAY to EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well. Wednesdays' camel had to vacate the stage to make room for this guy today. An overpaid giant rodent, that gets paid to work 1 day a year. Pretty smart. Even Wednesdays' camel works more....1 day a week. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Happy groundhog day to all from us down here  in horse country!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo

we've got a big dump of the stuff on the way 
...so they say


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> we've got a big dump of the stuff on the way
> ...so they say
> 
> View attachment 206548


Getting dumped on has been all that ever happens this winter.
Sympathy to a fellow Canadian from another Canadian.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

cold and rainy, bah!!!


​


----------



## Trila




----------



## SmoothSeas

Trila said:


> View attachment 206569



I've been searching my memory and I can't recall Phil having ever been right in his predictions...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


> Nighty night.


Night oldpop, sweet dreams.


----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> View attachment 206537  GOOD GROUNDHOG DAY to EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well. Wednesdays' camel had to vacate the stage to make room for this guy today. An overpaid giant rodent, that gets paid to work 1 day a year. Pretty smart. Even Wednesdays' camel works more....1 day a week. ENJOY your day.


Is it Groundhog day already? Happy Groundhog  Day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Pappy

Trying to catch up on things I put off while I didn’t feel good. Got some things done today and Pappy’s getting tired already. Good night and God bless.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Shovelling snow for a living is hard work. All POOPED OUT.
GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Trila

SmoothSeas said:


> I've been searching my memory and I can't recall Phil having ever been right in his predictions...


I'm sure Google would have those numbers!   Google has everything!


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/552746554277593616/


----------



## Tish

Snow74 said:


> View attachment 206630


Amen!


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

A good morning to you all. Todays sunrise is from New Mexico.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

SmoothSeas said:


> I've been searching my memory and I can't recall Phil having ever been right in his predictions...


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Sleep was warm and cozy.....but.....far from it outside.....a balmy - 35. ENJOY your day all. Stay safe and well.


----------



## charry

Afternoon from sussex ….uk….


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo

yes it's here


----------



## Liberty

Good morning everyone.  Keep warm and cozy today!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Morning all, have a joyful day!




_


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning, breakfast is almost ready.


----------



## charry

Liberty said:


> View attachment 206711
> 
> Good morning everyone.  Keep warm and cozy today!


Wow …that’s a beauty liberty ……


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> View attachment 206771


What's in store for us tomorrow, Tish?


----------



## Mizmo

still snowing here...lake frozen


----------



## Pappy

Good night good people. Pappy’s had it for another day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> What's in store for us tomorrow, Tish?


You know I'm not allowed to tell anyone that. The Groundhog and I have an agreement.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. *


----------



## Snow74




----------



## hollydolly

Morning all, we've got  our first snow of the season this morning... hopefully it won't lay down for long...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Good morning....17 degrees down here!!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

*TOAST is in the toaster......how do you like yours.........*GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. I think January forgot to leave......-34. Spring is only 67 million light years away.
ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Mizmo

white stuff still coming down


----------



## SmoothSeas

waking up to a cold and grey day...


​


----------



## Liberty

Ken N Tx said:


> Good morning....17 degrees down here!!!!!


Wow Ken.  We're down here in the banana boat section of the state, its a balmy 26 this morning...lol.  Makes us appreciate our normal winter temps.  Hopefully this "blue norther will be in our rear view mirror tomorrow!


----------



## Liberty

A happy Friday morning to all my forum friends...may you truly enjoy this day today!


----------



## Lewkat

It's still raining this morning, but temps expected to rise to 56 degrees here in North Jersey this afternoon.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 206851 *TOAST is in the toaster......how do you like yours.........*GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. I think January forgot to leave......-34. Spring is only 67 million light years away.
> ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


you know  anecdotally that's how Chinese parents used to explain to their children as to to their colour... 

They explained that God baked all the children in an oven, and with white children they were not left to bake long enough and came out uncooked , and with black children, god forgot about them and baked them too long so they were burnt, but with Chinese children, they were baked perfectly..


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Time for Pappy to call it a day. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

Will need to get my sleep tonite. Alberta Clipper arriving tonite through tomorrow. Wish it would find somewhere else to go for the weekend.....it was just here on tuesday.....sigh.
SLEEP WELL.....DREAM WELL.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night





_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Saturday and SF friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good chilly morning to all!


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Nite is done. Day is here. ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Pappy had a tv watching and reading day. A poopy day out there with rain, winds and temps in the 50’s. So will bid you all goodnight.


----------



## MickaC

Had a hard day of shovelling snow.....major tired. SLEEP WELL EVERYONE.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Night ...see ya tomorrow.   (I pray the Lord my soul to keep....)


----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZZzz..  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Sunday already. Relax, do happy, be happy. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mandee

Good afternoon folks - took a short break so should be lots of new posts etc to catch up on by now.
Hope everyone having a restful Sunday


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good Morning!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## Pappy

Pappy has a busy day Monday so will say my good nights.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Nite Nite Time......Story and Cookies.......*GOOD NITE FORUM.....SLEEP WARM......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning SF members:


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good morning. Wishing all the best.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Weekend's gone already. New week....i'm putting the days on speed dial......NEED SPRING NOW. Besides from that......ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy wishes you all a good night;


----------



## MickaC

The stillness of the nite, the stars, the moon, our DREAMS, are all ours to ENJOY......SLEEP WELL......ENJOY the PEACE the nite is giving you.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Snow74

https://pin.it/4Npo4cQ

My downloading is not working…


----------



## Snow74

https://pin.it/4Npo4cQ


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Silverfox007

MickaC said:


> View attachment 207434  The stillness of the nite, the stars, the moon, our DREAMS, are all ours to ENJOY......SLEEP WELL......ENJOY the PEACE the nite is giving you.


Good nite  pretty


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Snow74




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## Mandee

Good Morning and happy Tuesday to all


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep goes well, but it ends every morning. Hope all are doing well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s disgusted with the cold rainy weather. Guess I’ll settle back and watch some tv. Good night to all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful dreams




_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Time to rise and shine.    Good morning from Pappy.


----------



## Mandee

Good morning everyone - here's a bit of shine for those of you who don't
have any today


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning all.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Guess who showed up for work, and brought a friend.....wine !!!!!!!!.....to make a happy day. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good morning to everyone...have a really good one!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy's had a busy day and is calling it a day. To all of you..Good night.


----------



## Liberty

Good night everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night folks...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night everyone




_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning fellow members..


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mandee

Good Morning everyone - hope you all have a great day


----------



## Lewkat

Good morning, everyone.  Overslept.


----------



## Mizmo

*Been a while........

*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Junior Friday makes it seems like we have a short week and a longer weekend.....or otherwise known as retirement...lol...lol. Hope all are staying safe and well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Have a good one, folks!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night to all. Pappys had a very busy day.


----------



## MickaC

*Sandman has arrived......*GOOD NITE......ENJOY your DREAMS......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Good night, sweet dreams, sleep tight. See you all for coffee in the morning.
*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well​


----------



## Ruthanne

Good  night .


----------



## john19485

From my house good night everyone


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 207844


Brrrrrrrr......looking at your lovely picture, Ruth, I've just dug out another two pair of sacks.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## Snow74

When I goof I goof good…!


----------



## Snow74

Sorry..forgot how to download image..you get the drift. Night all. Bonsoir..Ciao…ok that’s all I know!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

It’s nice to see I’m not the only early riser…..Good morning.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY START TO THE WEEKEND EVERYONE. Another week signing out, another weekend signing in. ENJOY your day....and the start of your weekend.


----------



## Mizmo

*GOOD MORNING *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Well, another day coming to a close. Time for Pappy to bid you all a good night;


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

*A beautiful nighty night to you all!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 208090


Me too.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY 1 OF THE WEEKEND EVERYONE. Week is leaving, say bye to that one. ENJOY your Saturday.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

A beautiful sunset to finish our day. Pappy says good night.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

No better place to be than with the stars, the moon, with your ANGEL and DREAMS.........SLEEP WELL ALL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Snow74

https://www.seniorforums.com/attach...208236/?hash=9dc28028da928de5e44a7355d4584dce


----------



## Snow74

Snow74 said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/attach...208236/?hash=9dc28028da928de5e44a7355d4584dce


----------



## Snow74

Snow74 said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/attach...208236/?hash=9dc28028da928de5e44a7355d4584dce


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night, peaceful dreams_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Snow, your last three links show no image, just Page Not Found.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Sleepy head Pappy wishing you a good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Finally crawled out of bed to a snowy morning.  I cannot believe this.  Yesterday it was almost 60 degrees again.  Jersey weather.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Another new week on our doorstep, hope it goes on the right track for all. ENJOY your Sunday. Do what you LOVE.


----------



## Liberty

Good Sunday to all!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> Finally crawled out of bed to a snowy morning.  I cannot believe this.  Yesterday it was almost 60 degrees again.  Jersey weather.
> View attachment 208298


Same here in CT. It's stopped now.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Same here in CT. It's stopped now.


Yes, it's moved out.  I guess the entire northeast got a blanket of the white stuff today.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Afternoon!  Hope your Sunday is going well!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Pappy's going to watch rest of Super Bowl. Good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Your DREAM is starting, and waiting for your arrival. SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Liberty said:


> View attachment 208322


"*When we get in*, you make a big pot of tea and I'll make lots of toast."


----------



## Aunt Bea

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

A good morning from Pappy:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SWEET MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another nite of sleep is done. LOVE yourself, ENJOY all the happiness and sweet treats you have room for, lots of room for overflow. Have a great day.


----------



## Liberty

*Have a "lovely" day ...maybe a Valentine's Day donut to go with your coffee today?*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lara

You are pawsome. I woof you


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## timoc

SeaBreeze said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



*"Be a bit patient, Guys!"* 
"After we did the robbery, you all asked me to hide the money, and I did, I hid it in a hole beside a tree, I know it was around here."


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

A very good night from Pappy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night  night.....


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lara

Good morning Sunrise over Emerald Isle. My daughter took this with
her iphone after a big storm we had a couple of weeks ago. I wish those
wires weren't in it but don't want to get an app to do just this.
Oh, my other daughter is a photographer and can do it. I'll have to ask her.


----------



## Pappy

Pappy slept in this morning, so I want to wish you all a good morning.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Days are getting longer, nites are nice and cozy. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> Good morning Sunrise over Emerald Isle. My daughter took this with
> her iphone after a big storm we had a couple of weeks ago. I wish those
> wires weren't in it but don't want to get an app to do just this.
> Oh, my other daughter is a photographer and can do it. I'll have to ask her.
> View attachment 208739


Gorgeous  photo!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE ALL......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s going to call it a day, so good night to you all.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Trila




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good Wednesday morning everyone:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## charry

Good afternoon


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 208926


I'm still waiting for mine.........


----------



## Trila

Morning, I'm just waiting on my coffee....


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope are all staying well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening peoples....This is Kochi, Japan:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Going to call it a day. Pappy says a good night to you all.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

Was on phone with the two g-nieces and they wore me out.  They want me to send them toys.  lol  As if they didn't have a bedroom full of toys already.  ​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Wishing everyone peaceful dreams_


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne

A good day to y'all!


----------



## john19485

Just had my cup of southern tea


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone. *


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Notice i used the word GOOD.......sigh......a toasty -32....windchill -46....... Well, at least sleep was warm and cozy, hope yours was too. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 209067 GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Notice i used the word GOOD.......sigh......a toasty -32....windchill -46....... Well, at least sleep was warm and cozy, hope yours was too. ENJOY your day.


My father used to say that "February was the longest shortest month of the year".  Keep on keeping on and March will be here!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Pappy's going to settle back and watch some tv.
Good night:


----------



## CinnamonSugar

charry said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> View attachment 208933


Great pic of you and your husband in the profile pic, @charry!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

Been a tough day !!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Good night.  Enjoy your dreams.  Give yourself the suggestion to have a beautiful dream right before nodding off.  See what it brings you!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

*Is our HAPPY place. *It's that glorious time of day, again, never late, always right on time. Need my sleep now.    GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

A good morning to all of you:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Far from being good here. Winter blizzard predicted to start last nite at 7:00.....a little late.....7:15. ENJOY your day......i'm NOT going to enjoy mine.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lara




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## charry

CinnamonSugar said:


> Great pic of you and your husband in the profile pic, @charry!


Thankyou CinnamonSugar….


----------



## charry

_indoors alday today ….gale force winds…under red alert  122 mph not 60 
and our roof tiles are flying everywhere …..



_


----------



## Lewkat

charry said:


> _indoors alday today ….gale force winds…under red alert 60mph
> and our roof tiles are flying everywhere …..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209237_


I hope you are somewhere safe, Charry.


----------



## charry

Lewkat said:


> I hope you are somewhere safe, Charry.


Im indoors, thankyou lewkat


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

*Ahhhhhhhhhh........nite is good. * Will be turning in early. Winter is playing me out......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s pooped. Very busy day for this old man. So I bid you good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Snow74




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## charry

Good afternoon from a rainy windy Uk ….
hugsss to you ALL………


----------



## Liberty

Saturday morning, time to rise and shine!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Saying goodbye to the week......saying hello to the weekend. ENJOY with anything that relaxes and makes you happy.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

I know I said I wanted to see some snow but it's starting to be never ending here...lol...it is pretty though.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 209461


Hey, it's me, too!


----------



## Pappy

Pappy had company today. Two of my great grand kids from NY. A good day, and time to say good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Snow74




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Pappy had company today. Two of my great grand kids from NY. A good day, and time to say good night.
> 
> View attachment 209465


So HAPPY for you, Pappy, for your great day.


----------



## MickaC

*Look out dreams, here i come. *
To all of you, GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams. *


----------



## Snow74




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Liberty

A beautiful morning to everyone!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all. Relax, be good to yourself, ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## MickaC

*My favorite time of day lately......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's time.*
Wish all a GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL......Keep cozy and warm.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

*Sleep well*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.    *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Pappy is so grateful to wish you all a good morning. Each day is a gift.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A new day, a new week, not snowing, yet. Might be safe so far. ENJOY your day and the new week.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kaila

Good morning, everyone! 
It's great to see each one of you, that is here!


‍


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Watching Jeopardy and Pappy’s eyes are getting sleepy, so good night to you all.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams, peaceful sleep




_


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Kaila

Good night, to each one of you and to all of my friends, here.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Trila

(deleted)


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## Snow74




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

Been awhile eh.........


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good Tuesday morning to you all!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Another warm and cozy sleep done. Hope all are well and ready for a new day. ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Kaila

I *love* everyone's sentences, and pictures, and Good morning greetings for each other. 
These posts of yours, make me smile, and some inspire me, and some make me laugh.  All good.  

Thank *you*, and a Very Good Morning, and Good Afternoon, to all of you, today!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

after a cocktail.......or maybe wine with dinner...haven't made up my mind yet


----------



## Pappy

What a beautiful day here today. Sunny and 82 degrees. Pappy is so thankful for days like this. Good night all.


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> I *love* everyone's sentences, and pictures, and Good morning greetings for each other.
> These posts of yours, make me smile, and some inspire me, and some make me laugh.  All good.
> 
> Thank *you*, and a Very Good Morning, and Good Afternoon, to all of you, today!


You are a sweetheart, Kaila.


----------



## MickaC

A good day, makes for a good nite. Hope the day was good to all of you......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Trila

RubyK said:


>


How did you get a picture of me?!!!!


----------



## RubyK

Good night to all. Hope you enjoyed Twosday. Did you realize the date today is 2-22-2022?


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night





_


----------



## Kaila

I am thankful for this peaceful thread, to look at, just before I try to go to bed. 
Good night, to all of you!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sleep well.   *


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Pappy

May you all have a fantastic day….Good morning.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

IMO.....The most thoughtful habit to do is to......
Say  " Good Morning "" Good Nite "


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Gave the wednesday camel off.....told him he could come back to work if he brings warm weather. All being said.....sleep was nice and warm.....and the day to start, NOT nice and warm. Hope your day goes well. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

Have a wonderful morning followed by a great day today!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Kaila

Good morning! 
Thank you for all of these wonderful posts!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Some antibiotics Pappy is taking has upset my stomach, so will say good night.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Some antibiotics Pappy is taking has upset my stomach, so will say good night.
> 
> View attachment 210048


Hope you're going to feel better in the morning, Pappy. Good nite.


----------



## MickaC

*Ahhhhhhh.......saving the world is hard work, all i can do today, try again tomorrow. NITE NITE.*.........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Lewkat

Pappy said:


> Some antibiotics Pappy is taking has upset my stomach, so will say good night.
> 
> View attachment 210048


Some antibiotics are famous for that, Pappy.  Please notify your physician and change the meds.  Others aren't quite so harsh, may take a little longer to do the job, but is worth it.  Good luck.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Kaila

@Pappy  Have you tried taking them with different foods?
We hope your morning will be better!


----------



## Kaila

Good evening, and Good night, to all of you, 


and I thank each one of you, for being here, today!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Am going to contact doctor and have meds changed. Thanks everyone for your concern.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. There goes another sleep. We lose an hour sleep soon, better get extra now. Heat wave going on -29. ENJOY your day......Keep staying safe.


----------



## RadishRose

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Kaila

Good morning!   And, good afternoon!

I enjoyed looking at *every* one of your posts, _in between_ my last one and this one! Thank you for them!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Guess I’ll call it a night. Pappy says good night to all:


----------



## Snow74




----------



## MickaC

CHERISH your DREAMS......LOVE your DREAMS......BELIEVE your DREAMS.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo

Big Yawns tonight..long day


----------



## Lewkat

Good night SF.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

Pappy said:


> View attachment 210301


How do you feel today, Pappy?


----------



## Pappy

Lewkat said:


> How do you feel today, Pappy?


Thank you for asking Lewkat. Much better thanks.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went well, and your's. Another week making an exit.....ENJOY your day and the start of your weekend.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat

Pappy said:


> Thank you for asking Lewkat. Much better thanks.


Great.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo

One of those nights.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kaila

Is everyone awake yet? 

Just waiting, to be certain, before I call out the band! 

Well, *if*_ you were *not awake yet*, then *are* you awake *now*?
_


----------



## Tish

Kaila said:


> Is everyone awake yet?
> 
> Just waiting, to be certain, before I call out the band!
> 
> Well, *if*_ you were *not awake yet*, then *are* you awake *now*?
> _


Wide awake now thank you, Kaila.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Hope everyone's day went well. Wishing all a PEACEFUL GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Pappy enjoyed a beautiful sunny day here today. I bid you Good Night:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, world.


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  
May we all wakeup to a kinder tomorrow.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Snow74




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good Saturday morning to all the folks out here in forumland!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The week is ending, weekend is in motion. Hope the day treats all well. ENJOY.


----------



## Lara

Life is like...


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Wide awake now thank you, Kaila.


You are very welcome, I'm sure!  I love to be helpful.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Kaila

Good afternoon and evening, friends.
  I hope that each of you is able to find moments of enjoyment and calm, in your day.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

*Lites out please.....nite nite time....GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> View attachment 210598 *Lites out please.....nite nite time....GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


This dog is sooo cute!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants

Days end and the beginning of a good night.


----------



## RadishRose

MrPants said:


> Days end and the beginning of a good night.
> View attachment 210615


Where are you now, Mr. Pants?


----------



## MrPants

RadishRose said:


> Where are you now, Mr. Pants?


Cumbuco, just outside of Fortaleza Brazil


----------



## RadishRose

MrPants said:


> Cumbuco, just outside of Fortaleza Brazil   View attachment 210623


Ohhh, nice!  Thanks.


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 210594


Good night @Pappy


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  
Prayers for the people of Ukraine.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Tish said:


> Good night @Pappy


Good night Tish..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

It's Sunday! Another great day to create meme-ories.


----------



## Trila

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 210273


That was the breed of dog that we had when I was a kid.....but he never had such cute bunny slippers!!!!!


----------



## Trila

Good morning.....it's coffee time!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Is everyone awake yet?
> 
> Just waiting, to be certain, before I call out the band!
> 
> Well, *if*_ you were *not awake yet*, then *are* you awake *now*?
> _


Well thanks a lot!  Now I don't want to sleep!  Party! Party! Party! Party! Party!  I'm ready!!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The official day to do what makes us HAPPY, CONTENT and RESTED. ENJOY with all that you LOVE.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady

View attachment 210662


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kaila

Good afternoon, Everyone here!
‍


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night to all..


----------



## MickaC

*Restful Sundays play me right out.......over and out.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Liberty

_*Pleasant dreams, all!*_


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Lewkat

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 210761


Can't sleep, so just took a sleeping pill.  Left my bridge club early as I was sleepy, got into be and here I am.  Sigh..................


----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> View attachment 210768 *Restful Sundays play me right out.......over and out.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


OMG, I just love that face, so cute ♥


----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZZzzzZz. *


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good beautiful morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Can't sleep, so just took a sleeping pill.  Left my bridge club early as I was sleepy, got into be and here I am.  Sigh..................


Hope you were able to get some sleep, nothing worse than when you feel like sleep, but can't.
Maybe you're sleeping in now, hopefully.


----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 210815


Lewkat, i'm sorry to see you didn't get much sleep.....maybe a nap later.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. A good sleep is done, last day of February will be slipping out. SPRING is getting closer......I think. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> Lewkat, i'm sorry to see you didn't get much sleep.....maybe a nap later.


Was able to grab a couple of hours.  Today is slow for me, so I'll nap later.  Thanks, Micka.


----------



## RadishRose

I feel sorry for this pig. But *you* have a good morning!


----------



## oldpop

I just woke up a little while ago so here goes.


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you a wonderful day.*


----------



## MickaC

*Talk about lights out......this one's got it big time.....GOOD NITE EVERYONE.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Liberty

Have a good night's sleep.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Pappy

Good night from Pappy in Florida:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Wishing everyone a peaceful night




_


----------



## Kaila

Good night, and thank you, to all of you, for what you add by being here.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Good Morning


That has to be the most beautiful swan picture I've seen!


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> Can't sleep, so just took a sleeping pill.  Left my bridge club early as I was sleepy, got into be and here I am.  Sigh..................


You're not alone.  I couldn't sleep at all last night.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


>


That's a very lovely message and pic!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Pappy

Good morning and may your day be filled with good things.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

@Lewkat 
@Ruthanne 
Sorry you're both having so much trouble getting a good nites sleep.
Hope it gets better.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD 1st day of MARCH MORNING EVERYONE. The first thing we, here, look for are Crocus on the south side of hills, most often in pastures, depending how nice March is, when they pop up. ENJOY your day.
P.S.......March, behave yourself, or you'll be sent to your room !!!!!!!


----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> @Lewkat
> @Ruthanne
> Sorry you're both having so much trouble getting a good nites sleep.
> Hope it gets better.


It was better for me last night.  Thank you Micka.  I've cut back on the coffee today.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> @Lewkat
> @Ruthanne
> Sorry you're both having so much trouble getting a good nites sleep.
> Hope it gets better.


Thanks, I too have to watch the caffeine better.  I drink it when tired and sometimes too much.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*I'll just sleep here tonite, can you get my blanky, please.
GOOD GOOD.......SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Top of the morning to all of you:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Wednesday camel is a no show....he doesn't do anything when he's at work anyway. Hope all is going well for you. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s putting the iPad away for the day. Good night.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening All.  I've had a pretty good day so far.  Hope you have, too!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Pappy said:


> Pappy’s putting the iPad away for the day. Good night.
> 
> View attachment 211243


Sounds like you feel better, Pappy.  G'nite.


----------



## MickaC

DREAM your BEST DREAM, tonite and every nite.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, Friends


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Snow74

This is the scene from my upstairs window before I retire


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

A beautiful Thursday for all to enjoy today!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. They said spring is coming, they said soon, who are they......March 3rd, -25. They lied  ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*♥Have a wonderful day ♥*


----------



## Pappy

Went to a buffet tonight. Pappy’s full and sleepy….Good night.


----------



## MickaC

* This nite nite time has to stop........NOT.......feels so good.
GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight, sleep well, pleasant dreams.....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

good night, forum friends !


----------



## Liberty

*Wishing you beautiful lucid dreams tonight!

*


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 211469


OMGosh..he looks exactly like our Digger..


----------



## Pappy

Good morning senior forum:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Rise and shine


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another day closer to Spring, 16 more sleeps. ENJOY your day.
PLEASE HELP PRAY FOR UKRAINE.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*There's a whole lot of SPECIAL DREAMS going on here......GOOD NITE FORUM......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Have a peaceful night




_


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lara

Good morning..Good Day...and then this tonight


----------



## Pappy

Good morning fellow forum members:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SmoothSeas

good morning, everyone...


​


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. Hope you've woken up to a good morning.
ENJOY your day, the start of the weekend, and do HAPPY.


----------



## Liberty

*Lets celebrate life!*


----------



## RadishRose

Enjoy this fresh new day!


----------



## Pappy

Time for Pappy to sit back and watch some tv…so, good night everybody.


----------



## MickaC

The nite will never let you fall. The MOON, the STARS, your DREAMS, your ANGEL, will catch you with open arms.......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


>


Beautiful!   I loved it!  Thank you!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight_


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

SUNDAY EVERYONE. Saying hello to a new week. ENJOY your Sunday with all the HAPPY and RELAXING TIME that refuels you.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

even though it’s morning, this nurse has been up all night seeing patients, so it’s time to get some sleep!

the rest of you have a lovely Sunday


----------



## hollydolly

Sleep well Nurse CS... we are so grateful for you....


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

PRAYERS, BLESSINGS, DREAMS, ANGELS.......All make our nites journey filled with PEACE.........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Good morning!  Have an awesome week!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Nites journey went well.....and yours.....now it's over. A new week at the door.....getting closer to spring, according to the calendar......outside, a different story. Hope the start of your week goes well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Pillowy soft clouds.....the moons smile.....nite lite from the stars.....and ANGELS arms......take us on our nites journey.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kaila

Good evening, and good night, to all of my friends, here!
Thank you all, for the peaceful messages, in this thread!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all




_


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well everybody, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good Tuesday morning everyone:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Enjoyed the warm and cozy sleep as usual. Whatever kind of day you have, the warm and cozy seems to fix it all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Just a little disagreement between friends. No worry, they’ll hug and make up. It’s early but I’ll say my good nights now.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

STARS are for us to have and to hold. ENJOY them, with the moon and your ANGEL. SLEEP WELL........DREAM WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight





_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Taken on my morning walk:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYONE. What can i say.....i locked the door.....but the camel still got in. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

The nite takes away the worries.......and replaces them with the MOONS SMILE, the STARS LIGHT, your ANGELS LOVE.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Another day, another dollar. Time for Pappy to pack it in. Good night.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Trila

Mornin'!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep was is so cozy and warm.....but.....waking up to -22 on March 10 , this needs to stop !!!!!! Hope the day goes well for all. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

*Have an absolutely lovely day!


*


----------



## Kaila

Good morning greetings, *from *me, *to all of you*!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s going offline early tonight. Need a little nap. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

Before i do the stated nite time ritual......
I'll be off to see the Wizard....the wonderful Wizard of Oz. .......
NOT......I'll be doing the last snow shovelling again for today.....so it's not too heavy to shovel in the morning.
GOOD NITE to all you WONDERFUL PEOPLE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Give yourself the suggestion to have a wonderful dream tonight!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful dreams





_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. My bed seems like the only place that's warm and toasty in my part of the world. A balmy -26 this morning, March 11. Have a great day and the start of your weekend.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

I am going to call it a day. You all have a great night.


----------



## MickaC

There are endless GOOD NITES, endless MOONS, endless STARS, endless ANGELS.
SLEEP WELL........DREAM WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Have a great sleep tonight.  See you in the morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

I wish you all a good day….Good morning:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis

Morning of the Battle of Agincourt, 25th October 1415


----------



## Liberty

And a good Saturday morning to you all!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Ending another week. Time, days continue to move on. 8 days till spring......so......when that day arrives, we will wake up to no snow, warm, birds singing, that was a good dream......ENJOY your day and the start of your weekend.


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning. Having pancakes?


----------



## MickaC

*OOPS......do you need a pillow down there........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Finally slept so good!

Good Evening


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It happened.......i'm assuming all are tired from getting up at 2am to spring ahead. Should be done on Fridays, about 4 in the afternoon. LOL. ENJOY your day. Feel free to take a power nap.


----------



## Liberty

A super good Sunday morning to everyone!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Good night my forum friends:


----------



## MickaC

*GOOD NITE FORUM LAND........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good night...have a great night's sleep!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 212994


It's after midnight here, Lewcat, so I'm off to bed, but the night is still young for you......surely.  Goodnight.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat

timoc said:


> It's after midnight here, Lewcat, so I'm off to bed, but the night is still young for you......surely.  Goodnight.


I may sign off early, Tim, but I rarely get to sleep until around midnite.  I read until then.  Nite, nite.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly

It's almost 10 am the sun is shining, the sky is as blue as Bette Davis eyes.. and I'm going off  to be fitted with my new specs in a little while... . Have a good day everyone


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE. Sleep went well here, hope the same for all of you. Spring is creeping in slowly, 6 more sleeps. Will see if that oversized, overpaid, rodent earned his one paid day. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Up and atom...spring is starting to "shoost" out all over!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon...isn't this photo precious?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

_*Good morning every one, have a beautiful day.*_


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Good afternoon...isn't this photo precious?
> 
> View attachment 213091


Baby English bulldogs?  Yes, puppies are adorable.  Toddler is precious.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your NITES JOURNEY. Feel the warmth of the MOON, the light from the STARS, the LOVE from your ANGEL. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Time to say: Good night…..


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams





_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY AFTER MONDAY EVERYONE. Sleep went well. Dreaming of morning chorus by Mother Natures' feathered miracles, to be my wake up call. Going to enjoy another beautiful day. ENJOY yours.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning, its a beautiful "Ides of March" morning - it originally was a day of 
celebration so lets celebrate life!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Friends!  I hope your later day time is wonderful!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Were you going to sleep here too....you can use my bed if you want......GOOD NITE FORUM FRIENDS.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Pappy

Still getting use to these new hours. Anyway, I’ll bid you all good night.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members..


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. And it's another beautiful morning to wake up to. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning




​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone,
Wishing you all a wonderful day, from my Granddaughter Lydia and her dog Shazza.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon Everybody!  I'm trying to lighten my mood.


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s going offline so with say good night.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

*Is it nite time yet.....need my blankie and cookie.......GOOD NITE to all you FORUM PEOPLE.......SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.*


----------



## Ruthanne

RubyK said:


>


Thank you and same to  you Ruby!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams




_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Thankful this morning after nasty storms yesterday. Winds, rain and hail. Good morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. All sorts of magic happening today, little green gentlemen poping about with treasures for us, endless rainbows, and luck for all. Have a GREAT DAY.


----------



## Liberty

Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Wishing you all the Luck of the Irish.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Time for the busy Leprechauns to kick off their heels.....get a nite brew and relax.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

A very foggy good morning to all.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis

March 20  ( just 2 days! ) 

And this weekend, spring will officially arrive. The first day of spring 2022 is *Sunday, March 20*. That's the date of the vernal equinox, the midpoint between the shortest day of the year and the longest. At 11:33 a.m., the sun will cross the equator on its way northward, at least relative to our view on Earth.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Did i hear correctly........it's " NATIONAL SLEEP DAY ". That'll help with the loss of an hour last Sunday. 2 more sleeps......SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Liberty

Have a fabulous Saturday!


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Have a fabulous Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 213553


I will when it gets here mi chica.. but today is Friday...


----------



## RadishRose

Good morning lovely people!


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I will when it gets here mi chica.. but today is Friday...



Liberty thought it was Saturday.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Liberty thought it was Saturday.


Bless her she's just trying to get to the weekend fast...


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> I will when it gets here mi chica.. but today is Friday...


But it's Saturday over here.


----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> Have a fabulous Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 213553


Thank you, I will. Have a glorious Friday.


----------



## Tish

*Have a Blessed day.*


----------



## MickaC

*We all have our own way of sleeping.......and our own way of DREAMING.......SLEEP WELL FORUM.......DREAMS are waiting.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> Thank you, I will. Have a glorious Friday.


Whoa, now I don't know what day it really it.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady

Snoopy kiss good night.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight!




_


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, dear friends.   Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


> _Sleep tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


That picture is so pretty, I love Owls


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Weekends are made to do nothing or to do everything......Do whichever makes you the happiest. One more sleep till SPRING !!!!!!!!  ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Liberty thought it was Saturday.


You got that right...son has been here for a few days and I've always been a "day ahead of myself" this week...lol.  Isn't today Sunday, lol!


----------



## Liberty

Hey, got it right here...


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonSR77

Got to run.  Have a nice day everyone!

And thank you all for this forum!

Really helps distract me from all the stress and problems.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening!  Enjoy the weekend...


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Going to settle back and watch March Madness games. You all have a good night.


----------



## MickaC

*Anyone having trouble sleeping......these guys are wandering around looking for a job.   GOOD NITE.........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

Good nite!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It's here....it's here....calendar says it's * Spring !!!!!!!! ..... *but....it's still March. Hope Mother Nature stays HAPPY. ENJOY your Sunday and the start of a new week.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Good morning to all:
> 
> View attachment 213844


OMG that looks like the lane leading to my house... exactly the same ...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> View attachment 213884


Those flowers  are gorgeous


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

*We all have our own DREAMS.......not shared with anyone but with our ANGELS, the MOON, and STARS. DREAM your own SPECIAL DREAM........GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> View attachment 213884


Tish is up tomorrow.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> Those flowers  are gorgeous


They are pretty, I think they are Carnations.


----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


I really like that color combination, I think I will go with it for this Christmas.
It's so pretty and elegant.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my fellow forum members:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Yes, i know, yesterday was the first day of spring, and what a beautiful one it was.......but.......it's still SPRING. Hope your sleep went well and your day goes well. ENJOY.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Its almost "that " blue time of year here in Texas...have a good Monday!


----------



## RadishRose

Spring has sprung!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Happy Spring everyone.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*I'll do the dishes in the morning.....i'm pooped right out.......GOOD NITE FORUM.........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

_*Sweet dreams everyone.   *_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good Tuesday morning folks:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all......was good here. Time is marching on.....i guess that's because it's March...LOL... ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good afternoon… don’t have a dog but I’m curled up with a cup of chai and a good book.  Have a great rest-of-the-day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*The look of pure perfect DREAMS......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*@PamfromTx  here is a hug for you too.*


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYONE. Hope all woke up from a good nites sleep. Good sleep makes for a good day. You've probably guessed, camel was a no show. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon Everyone, looks like Spring showers are here for awhile.  We have sunshine at the moment though.  Have a good one!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Your JOURNEY begins, right on time......Dream your best DREAM......Sleep your best SLEEP.*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/36239971987992048/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Good Night


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night everyone




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Nite time left.....morning time arrived. ENJOY your cup of......HAPPINESS......to start the day. Have a good one.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*The silence of the nite presents us with well deserved peace for our body and mind. Enjoy your PEACE.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning forum friends… have a blessed day


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Enjoyed the nites peace, ready for the day. Wrap things up from the week, and have a GREAT one.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Enjoy nature today if you can, it always refreshes you !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

*Have my favorite jammies on.........NITE NITE.........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Pappy

Pappy’s going to call it a day. Good night everyone:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sweet dreams everyone




_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Another week letting go, so, let it go, there's another one coming. ENJOY your day and everything that makes your day HAPPY.


----------



## Liberty

A beautiful morning going right out to you all!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Could you fluff my pillow, please, and maybe a cookie........GOOD NITE FORUMLAND.........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sleep well.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Have a gorgeous Sunday, folks!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## JonSR77

Good morning folks!

We have a swarm of birds in the backyard going after the bird seed I put out. Like a scene from a movie...


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Liberty

Happy beautiful spring  day to everyone!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to say good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx

An order for a toy for Lily was ordered on 3/13 and today I received a notice that it would be delivered on 4/9 !  Her party is on the 1st; her actual birthdate.  I went out and went from store to store and all were out of stock of this particular toy.  I don't know what to do.  I called Lily's mom to explain the situation regarding our present.  I found two other small gifts and will mail them tomorrow.  Hopefully it can get there the following day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Hope all are well. It's getting closer.......3 more sleeps.......socks get put away.......sandals come out. . Snow or no snow. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Good morning to everyone!  Hope you have a great day today.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Busy day today. Going to call it a day..Good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Liberty

A beautiful morning coming out to you all...enjoy!


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM.........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty

Literary cat and I are kind of pooped out after planting today, so wishing a very good night's sleep to all our forum friends.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Good night


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## Mizmo

Been a while......


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

Liberty said:


> View attachment 215353



*Have some of mine....look .... lots*


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Mizmo said:


> Been a while......
> 
> View attachment 215349


*"I look superb when I've had a groom, don't I? " *


----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Mizmo said:


> *Have some of mine....look .... lots*
> 
> View attachment 215377


Thanks, that was good.  Think I'll have another strong cup of it!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Everything is funny, as long as it's happening to somebody else." -_ Will Rogers


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning Everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Starting the weekend with April Fool's Day......doesn't get better than that.....we can do all sorts of things and no one's the wiser. Careful out there today. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your NITE.........ENJOY your DREAMS.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Sleep well everyone


----------



## PamfromTx

_Happy Friday !!!_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY TO ALL. Days are stretching, birds are singing, week is going through the out door. ENJOY your day and the start of your weekend. RELAX....CHILL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Happy Saturday to all!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

No one should feel alone at nite. You're surrounded by the LOVE of the MOON, the STARS, your ANGEL, and always, your DREAMS. Sleep, feel the warmth......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty

Its new moon time.  Its the time to make your powerful new moon wishes!


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE EVERYONE...........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty

Have a super nice night tonight.  Sleep well!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## Liberty

And a good spring morning to everyone today!


----------



## MickaC

MONDAY'S HERE EVERYONE. A new day, a new week, new starts. Mother Nature is HAPPY, her feathered creations are HAPPY. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty

Goodnight, sweet dreams and enjoy your slumber...see you in the morrow!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night everyone 





_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

This thread will be closed shortly... Please go to the new one...#5.thankyou.


----------

